# Post your Cinebench R23 Score



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 7, 2015)

*Download Cinebench R23

BenchmarksFFXV Benchmark



Spoiler: Submission Rules



CPU-Z is required in every screenshot.
List Cooling
List Core Clock (CPU is at idle sometimes when screenshotting)


Cinebench R23
"Multi" Scores are clickable, leading to the original post.

NameCPUCoreClockSingleMultiCoolingmirrormaxEPYC 7742 (x2)128C/256T@ 3160 MHz100981 cbAirnepuEPYC 770264C/128T@ 2499 MHz48844 cbAirBret WeeksRyzen Threadripper 3970X32C/64T@ 4366 MHz44152 cbAirglnn_23Core i9 13900K8C+16c/32T@ 5869 MHz43704 cb???PraystationRyzen Threadripper 3990X64C/64T@ 4341 MHz43696 cbAirv12dockXeon Platinum 8259CL (x2)48C/96T@ ???? MHz43112 cb???nicamarvinRyzen 9 7950X16C/32T@ 5412 MHz40498 cbCustom Loopfrostybe3rXeon W-3175X28C/56T@ 4500 MHz40296 cbLN2OkieDanRyzen 9 7950X16C/32T@ 5740 MHz39262 cbAIOalceryesRyzen 9 7950X16C/32T@ 4395 MHz38019 cbAirThe KingRyzen Threadripper 3960X24C/48T@ 4325 MHz35129 cb???frostybe3rXeon W-3175X28C/56T@ 3100 MHz33476 cbAirjralRyzen Threadripper 3960X24C/48T@ 3800 MHz32426 cbCustom LoopDet0xRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 5100 MHz1729 cb32229 cbCustom Loopglnn_23Core i9 12900K8C+8c/24T@ 5500 MHz31472 cbCustom LoopsteevebaconRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 5050 MHz1641 cb31344 cbCustom LoopTomgangRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 5150 MHz1654 cb31238 cbAirSuperMumrikCore i9 12900K8C+8c/24T@ 5386 MHz2113 cb31165 cb???Nestea80Core i7 13700K8C+8c/24T@ 5300 MHz30392 cbAIOskirch78Ryzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 5000 MHz1703 cb30289 cbCustom LoopthesilentmanRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 4450 MHz1623 cb29548 cbAIOmamaRyzen 9 7900X12C/24T@ 4700 MHz2043 cb29372 cbAirak49diskRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 4774 MHz1597 cb29149 cbCustom LoopDinnercoreCore i9 10980XE18C/36T@ 4808 MHz28722 cbCustom LoopNutZInTheHeadRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 4300 MHz1588 cb28282 cbAIORemiKoRyzen 9 3950X16C/32T@ 4499 MHz1359 cb27306 cbAirdgianstefaniRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 4300 MHz1549 cb26862 cbAIOCanadianeseRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 4300 MHz1400 cb26656 cbAIOEpic2360Core i9 12900K8C+8c/24T@ 5000 MHz1889 cb26344 cbAirracer243|Ryzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 4300 MHz1605 cb26121 cbAIODet0xRyzen 9 3950X16C/32T@ 4300 MHz1398 cb26021 cbCustom LoopDelta6326Core i5 13600K6C+8c/20T@ 5089 MHz2000 cb24176 cbAirJCLRyzen 9 5900X12C/24T@ 5100 MHz1702 cb23909 cbCustom LoopfreeagentRyzen 9 5900X12C/24T@ 4975 MHz1658 cb23660 cbAirThrashZoneCore i9 9940X14C/28T@ 4900 MHz1313 cb23567 cbCustom LoopP4-630Core i7 12700K8C+4c/20T@ 4700 MHz1911 cb23006 cbAirTiggerCore i7 12700K8C+4c/20T@ 5000 MHz22752 cbAirlisiwoRyzen 9 5900X12C/24T@ 3700 MHz1635 cb22722 cbCustom Loopnat_nrgCore i9 10940X14C/28T@ 4700 MHz1022 cb20905 cbAIOSuper Firm TofuRyzen 7 7700X8C/16T@ 5376 MHz2002 cb20605 cb???phanbueyCore i5 12600K6C+4c/16T@ 5287 MHz2066 cb20401 cb???md2003Core i5 12600K6C+4c/16T@ 5397 MHz2105 cb20363 cbAIOarabusRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 3888 MHz1381 cb20166 cbAIOSuper Firm TofuRyzen 7 7700X8C/16T@ 5543 MHz20140 cbAirHardiRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 4349 MHz20139 cbAirsteevebaconRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 4424 MHz1313 cb19952 cbAirhekyRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 4200 MHz1314 cb19896 cbCustom LoopDefraglerRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 4224 MHz1375 cb19463 cbAirxtreeemchaosRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 4241 MHz1259 cb19267 cbCustom LoopEarthDogCore i9 10980XE18C/18T@ 4500 MHz1169 cb19154 cbCustom LoopLittleKonaeRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 4149 MHz1233 cb19142 cbAirlazord00dRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 4100 MHz18832 cbAirmrthanhnguyenCore i9 10900K10C/20T@ 5497 MHz1469 cb18681 cbCustom LoopGlaceonRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 3800 MHz1326 cb18247 cbAirChrispy_Ryzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 3800 MHz1330 cb18065 cbAirNorengCore i9 11900K8C/16T@ 5300 MHz1705 cb17337 cbCustom LoopWarTheraphy1195Core i9 10850K10C/20T@ 5101 MHz1336 cb17223 cbAirjlewis02Core i9 10850K10C/20T@ 5000 MHz1324 cb16656 cbAirNicklasAPJRyzen 9 5800X8C/16T@ 4775 MHz16477 cbCustom LoopraddeonCore i7 11700K8C/16T@ 5000 MHz1651 cb16230 cb???GlobespyRyzen 9 5800X8C/16T@ 4774 MHz16023 cb???AlwaysHopeCore i7 11700K8C/16T@ 5000 MHz1586 cb14764 cbAirlooniamCore i7 11700K8C/16T@ 4900 MHz1574 cb14549 cbCustom LoopArctucasCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5301 MHz1436 cb14378 cbCustom LoopslightofhandCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5200 MHz1401 cb14334 cbAIOStewen1967Core i7 10700K8C/16T@ 5001 MHz1344 cb13614 cbCustom LooprawrmcrawrrawrCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5000 MHz1343 cb13584 cbAIOcjcoxXeon E5-2667 v3 (x2)16C/32T@ 3192 MHz713 cb13510 cbAirBabelfish2001Ryzen 7 3700X8C/16T@ 4491 MHz1329 cb13474 cbAIObiffzinkerRyzen 7 3800X8C/16T@ 4274 MHz1274 cb13352 cbAirAthloniteRyzen 7 3700X8C/16T@ 4327 MHz1288 cb13314 cbAirracer243|Core i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5001 MHz1297 cb13284 cbAIOT4C FantasyCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5000 MHz1325 cb13202 cbAIONuckles56Ryzen 7 3700X8C/16T@ 4216 MHz1286 cb13177 cbAirtabascosauzRyzen 7 3700X8C/16T@ 4200 MHz1310 cb12933 cbAirNoJuan999Ryzen 7 3700X8C/16T@ 4200 MHz1307 cb12807 cbAiruueeCore i7 10700F8C/16T@ 4800 MHz12725 cb???BobmitmenCore i7 7820X8C/16T@ 4602 MHz1297 cb12647 cbAIOxkm1948Core i7 6950X10C/20T@ 4000 MHz1053 cb12438 cbAirDR4G00NRyzen 5 56006C/12T@ 4800 MHz12404 cb???XzibitRyzen 7 3700X8C/16T@ 4342 MHz1312 cb12350 cbAirtonameRyzen 7 3700X8C/16T@ 4342 MHz1280 cb12253 cbAirSimpleTECHRyzen 5 5600X6C/12T@ 4650 MHz1596 cb11752 cbCustom LoopAusWolfCore i7 117008C/16T@ 4800 MHz11703 cb???FinneousPJRyzen 5 5600X6C/12T@ 4599 MHz1508 cb11608 cbAIOVolumanRyzen 7 4800H8C/16T@ 4200 MHz1248 cb11339 cbAirPooPipeBoyRyzen 5 5600X6C/12T@ 3668 MHz1530 cb11266 cbAIORemiKoRyzen 5 36006C/12T@ 4700 MHz1397 cb11084 cbAirdroopyRORyzen 5 5600X6C/12T@ 3700 MHz1535 cb10995 cbAirlynx29Ryzen 5 5600X6C/12T@ 3700 MHz1577 cb10564 cbAirfero90Ryzen 5 5600X6C/12T@ 3700 MHz1523 cb10396 cbAIOQuietBobCore i5 114006C/12T@ 4200 MHz1402 cb10291 cbAiryotano211Core i9 9880H8C/16T@ 4589 MHz1204 cb10279 cbAirGHNightTTVCore i7 9700K8C/8T@ 5000 MHz1309 cb9932 cbAirStewen1967Core i7 10700K8C/8T@ 4699 MHz1325 cb9895 cbCustom LooptabascosauzRyzen 5 PRO 4650G6C/12T@ 4300 MHz1269 cb9891 cbAirZyll GoliathXeon E5-2697 v212C/24T@ 3450 MHz724 cb9728 cbAirJustAnEngineerRyzen 5 3600XT6C/12T@ 3800 MHz1342 cb9684 cbAirChrispy_Ryzen 5 3600XT6C/12T@ 3800 MHz1334 cb9633 cbAirtonameRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4324 MHz1062 cb9618 cbAirChloe PriceRyzen 5 36006C/12T@ 4299 MHz1270 cb9590 cbCustom LoopPalladiumRyzen 5 36006C/12T@ 4200 MHz1246 cb9504 cbAirJustAnEngineerRyzen 5 3600X6C/12T@ 4200 MHz1250 cb9412 cbAirSqoLiRyzen 5 3600X6C/12T@ 4324 MHz1273 cb9365 cbAirdssparkRyzen 5 5600H6C/12T@ 3268 MHz1356 cb9344 cbAirplatCore i9 99008C/16T@ 4601 MHz1298 cb9195 cbAirJustAnEngineerCore i7 9700K8C/8T@ 4597 MHz1232 cb9184 cbAirtvamosRyzen 5 36006C/12T@ 4200 MHz1228 cb9111 cbAirwindwhirlRyzen 5 36006C/12T@ 3792 MHz1181 cb8749 cbAirKhonjelRyzen 5 36006C/12T@ 4199 MHz1224 cb8526 cbAirrethcirECore i7 8750H6C/12T@ 3990 MHz1105 cb8164 cbAiralefimRyzen 5 26006C/12T@ 4200 MHz1103 cb8101 cbAirAquinusCore i9 9980H8C/16T@ 3600 MHz1078 cb7997 cbAiragent_x007Xeon E5-1680 v28C/16T@ 4204 MHz804 cb7995 cbAirRemiKoCore i7 7700K4C/8T@ 5200 MHz1380 cb7169 cbAirZyll GoliathXeon E5-2650 v28C/16T@ 3402 MHz710 cb6507 cbAirViperXTRRyzen 3 3300X4C/8T@ 4349 MHz1281 cb6413 cbAIOps000000Core i5 8600K6C/6T@ 4998 MHz1338 cb6117 cbCustom LooplondisteCore i5 84006C/6T@ 4000 MHz1058 cb5947 cbAirJawzCore i7 4790K4C/8T@ 5000 MHz1218 cb5874 cbAIOJustAnEngineerCore i7 6700K4C/8T@ 4000 MHz1013 cb5225 cbAirXiGMAKiDCore i7 67004C/8T@ 3990 MHz1081 cb5200 cbAirTomgangCore i7 980X6C/12T@ 4410 MHz679 cb5152 cbAirRokcy98Core i5 8250U4C/8T@ 3392 MHz886 cb4442 cbAirDevon68Core i7 7700HQ6C/6T@ 3592 MHz911 cb4172 cbAirDiporasCore i7 8565U4C/8T@ 2993 MHz783 cb3895 cbAirNuckles56Ryzen 5 3500U4C/8T@ 2769 MHz793 cb3462 cbAirTralalakCore i5 1035G14C/8T@ 3592 MHz1112 cb3364 cbAirChrispy_Ryzen 7 2700U4C/8T@ 3600 MHz825 cb2810 cbAirJustAnEngineerCore i5 3570K4C/4T@ 3400 MHz719 cb2526 cbAirTralalakFX-83008C/8T@ 3300 MHz464 cb2509 cbAirDemonicRyzen666Phenom II X6 1035T6C/6T@ 2620 MHz447 cb2182 cbAirDevon68FX-61006C/6T@ 3333 MHz370 cb1857 cbAirJustAnEngineerA8-38504C/4T@ 2900 MHz411 cb1526 cbAirJustAnEngineerCore i7 3517U2C/4T@ 2795 MHz550 cb1070 cbAirDemonicRyzen666Sempron 1401C/1T@ 2709 MHz237 cbAir



Spoiler: Cinebench R20



"Multi" Scores are clickable, leading to the original post.

NameCPUCoreClockSingleMultiCoolingmirrormaxEPYC 7742 (x2)128C/256T@ 3000 MHz35037 cbAiraerikgEPYC 7H12 (x2)128C/128T@ 2646 MHz26027 cbAirventuriXeon Platinum 8180M (x2)56C/112T@ 2580 MHz18708 cbAirthesmokingmanThreadripper 3970X32C/64T@ 4200 MHz18594 cbAirMAX_ABXeon Platinum 8168 (x2)48C/96T@ 2900 MHz15836 cbAirkincXeon W-3175X28C/56T@ 4384 MHz514 cb15310 cbAir1usmusThreadripper 2990WX32C/64T@ 4000 MHz14577 cbAircdawallThreadripper 2990WX32C/64T@ 4090 MHz14401 cbCustom LoopNephilim666Threadripper 3960X24C/48T@ 4217 MHz498 cb13934 cbCustom LoopolegdjusRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 4899 MHz632 cb12549 cbCustom LoopDet0xRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 5100 MHz664 cb12391 cbCustom Loop9980XEchilledCore i9 9980XE18C/36T@ 5200 MHz525 cb11687 cbCustom LoopFCGXeon E5-2696 v3 (x2)36C/72T@ 4000 MHz11645 cbCustom LoopDinnercoreCore i9 10980XE18C/36T@ 4806 MHz11034 cbCustom LoopRemiKoRyzen 9 3950X16C/32T@ 4524 MHz543 cb10605 cbAirSolaris17Core i9 7980XE18C/36T@ 4501 MHz10233 cbCustom LoopEarthDogCore i9 9980XE18C/36T@ 4300 MHz9943 cbAireRyzen 557Xeon E5-2686 v3 (x2)36C/72T@ 3199 MHz9925 cbAIOodessoukyRyzen 9 3950X16C/32T@ 3593 MHz9514 cbAIOJoeDRyzen 9 3950X16C/32T@ 3500 MHz515 cb9172 cbAirThrashZoneCore i9 9940X14C/28T@ 4899 MHz510 cb9022 cbCustom LoopspoRvThreadripper 1950X16C/32T@ 4000 MHz487 cb7832 cbAIOxtreemchaosRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 4375 MHz502 cb7821 cbCustom LoopSlaavo 3DCore i9 7920X12C/24T@ 4804 MHz7629 cbCustom LoopSyberwolfRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 4274 MHz490 cb7619 cbCustom LoopoxrufiioxoRyzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 4151 MHz7227 cbAIOolegdjusCore i9 10900K10C/20T@ 5401 MHz574 cb7116 cbCustom LoopThrashZoneCore i9 10900K10C/20T@ 5300 MHz557 cb6949 cbCustom Loopazngreentea01Ryzen 9 3900X12C/24T@ 3800 MHz6934 cbAIOWarTherapy1195Core i9 10850K10C/20T@ 5106 MHz539 cb6718 cbAIOerixxCore i9 7900X10C/20T@ 4600 MHz5812 cbCustom LoopArctucasCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5266 MHz552 cb5614 cbCustom LoopMrAMDCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5101 MHz528 cb5424 cbAIOoxrufiioxoCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5100 MHz534 cb5401 cbAIOvMax65Core i7 10700K8C/16T@ 5100 MHz5377 cbAIOmouacykCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5000 MHz525 cb5362 cbCustom LoopSol1dus2Core i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5100 MHz5323 cbCustom Loopracer243lCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5000 MHz514 cb5305 cbAIOPsychoholicCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5000 MHz5287 cbAirBob bobsonRyzen 7 3700X8C/16T@ 4349 MHz5255 cbAirgdallskCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5000 MHz5175 cbCustom LoopSnotkoglenRyzen 7 3800X8C/16T@ 4366 MHz503 cb5159 cbCustom Loopmd2003Core i7 107008C/16T@ 4943 MHz510 cb4992 cbAirphanbueyCore i7 7820X8C/16T@ 4648 MHz478 cb4971 cbAIOxkm1948Core i7 6950X10C/20T@ 4199 MHz410 cb4939 cbAirerekXeon E5-2696 v318C/36T@ 3305 MHz4532 cbAirZemachCore i7 8086K6C/12T@ 5600 MHz4526 cbCustom LoopHardiRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4223 MHz4339 cbAirslightofhandCore i7 8086K6C/12T@ 5303 MHz559 cb4281 cbAirEnterprise24Core i7 8700K6C/12T@ 5200 MHz4230 cbCustom LoopSimpleTECHRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4300 MHz444 cb4224 cbCustom Loopmat9vRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4348 MHz4198 cbAIORemiKoRyzen 7 17008C/16T@ 4006 MHz413 cb4197 cbAirArbitraryAffectionRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4243 MHz444 cb4162 cbAirVycyousRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4200 MHz446 cb4116 cbAirspectatorxRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4200 MHz4104 cbAirAzmariaDeiCore i7 8086K6C/12T@ 5196 MHz4080 cbAirFinnersCore i7 8700K6C/12T@ 5100 MHz535 cb4057 cbAIOLubnaCore i7 7820X8C/16T@ 4009 MHz4022 cbAIOMrarmyTimRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4216 MHz4016 cbAIOnaxneriRyzen 7 1800X8C/16T@ 4000 MHz405 cb3980 cbAIOFlyordieThreadripper 1900X8C/16T@ 4020 MHz3920 cbAirtricksonRyzen 7 17008C/16T@ 4036 MHz3857 cbAirxkm1948Core i7 8700K6C/12T@ 4899 MHz504 cb3821 cbAIOphillCore i7 5960X8C/16T@ 4204 MHz397 cb3809 cbAirDR4G00NRyzen 7 17008C/16T@ 3796 MHz3737 cbAirVayra86Core i7 8700K6C/12T@ 4700 MHz3720 cbAirnewtekie1Core i7 8700K6C/12T@ 4800 MHz492 cb3640 cbAIODirtdogCore i5 106006C/12T@ 4532 MHz502 cb3609 cbAirJmn777Xeon E5-2665 (x2)16C/32T@ 2770 MHz3591 cbAirkidza_oczCore i5 8600K6C/6T@ 5500 MHz3423 cbCustom LoopKhonjelRyzen 5 36006C/12T@ 4199 MHz478 cb3386 cbAir1986nathRyzen 5 26006C/12T@ 4191 MHz3303 cbAIOTWK_OCZCore i5 8600K6C/6T@ 5282 MHz557 cb3276 cbAiragent_x007Xeon E5-1680 v28C/16T@ 4304 MHz321 cb3272 cbAirdedede223Ryzen 5 2600X6C/12T@ 4236 MHz3266 cbAirSoNic67Xeon E5-2630 v2 (x2)12C/24T@ 2600 MHz3219 cbAirChloe PriceRyzen 5 26006C/12T@ 4200 MHz426 cb3206 cbCustom Loopnatr0nXeon X5675 (x2)12C/24T@ 3333 MHz3158 cbAirrethcirECore i7 8750H6C/12T@ 3891 MHz3148 cbAirbiffzinkerRyzen 5 2600X6C/12T@ 4249 MHz3120 cbAirayerlyCore i7 8750H6C/12T@ 4071 MHz3095 cbAirRexxar114Ryzen 5 26006C/12T@ 3950 MHz408 cb3077 cbAirsam_86314Ryzen 5 2600X6C/12T@ 4249 MHz423 cb3043 cbAirNoJuan999Ryzen 5 26006C/12T@ 4000 MHz385 cb3037 cbAirnewtekie1Ryzen 5 26006C/12T@ 4004 MHz407 cb3018 cbAIOFinal_FighterRyzen 5 16006C/12T@ 4015 MHz3016 cbAIOhill160881Core i5 9600K6C/6T@ 5200 MHz3003 cbCustom LoopWavetrexCore i7 6800K6C/12T@ 4210 MHz2957 cbAIOsilentbogoRyzen 5 1600X6C/12T@ 4000 MHz2944 cbAirtvamosRyzen 5 16006C/12T@ 3816 MHz388 cb2878 cbAirShamefulRyzen 5 16006C/12T@ 3791 MHz2814 cbAirRemiKoCore i7 7700K4C/8T@ 5200 MHz540 cb2781 cbAirApocalypseeRyzen 5 16006C/12T@ 3691 MHz2773 cbAirFreedomEclipseCore i5 8600K6C/6T@ 4800 MHz2729 cbAIOxtreemchaosCore i7 7700K4C/8T@ 5000 MHz2682 cbAIOSkyracerCore i7 7700K4C/8T@ 4998 MHz523 cb2650 cbAirPantidriaCore i5 8600K6C/6T@ 5025 MHz497 cb2648 cbAirArctucasCore i7 6700K4C/8T@ 4874 MHz514 cb2590 cbAirsutyiRyzen 5 16006C/12T@ 3691 MHz355 cb2529 cbAirXx Tek Tip xXCore i7 7740X4C/8T@ 5023 MHz519 cb2518 cbAIOGamingElliotCore i5 8600K6C/6T@ 4900 MHz473 cb2441 cbAirJmn777Xeon E5-2620 (x2)12C/24T@ 2294 MHz2436 cbAirJawzCore i7 4790K4C/8T@ 4850 MHz461 cb2304 cbAIOFaith[ROG].AnarchyCore i7 8750H6C/12T@ 2210 MHz388 cb2273 cbAirP4-630Core i7 6700K4C/8T@ 4300 MHz2266 cbAirlondisteCore i5 84006C/6T@ 3800 MHz384 cb2260 cbAirYerkovCore i7 7700K4C/8T@ 4200 MHz2248 cbAirclose0neCore i7 47704C/8T@ 3900 MHz2223 cbAirCraZyNoMaDCore i7 4790k4C/8T@ 4700 MHz2220 cbAirFaith[ROG].AnarchyCore i5 84006C/6T@ 2810 MHz396 cb2185 cbAirRemiKoCore i7 4770K4C/8T@ 4504 MHz436 cb2167 cbAirDR4G00NCore i7 4770K4C/8T@ 4500 MHz2167 cbCustom LoopDivinityCore i7 5775C4C/8T@ 4300 MHz430 cb2155 cbAIOTomgangCore i7 980X6C/12T@ 4410 MHz265 cb2092 cbAirMrGeniusCore i7 3770K4C/8T@ 5099 MHz415 cb2015 cbAIOXiGMAKiDCore i7 67004C/8T@ 3889 MHz2010 cbAirPumperCore i7 4770K4C/8T@ 4199 MHz2003 cbAirHugisCore i7 4770K4C/8T@ 4199 MHz1992 cbAirrtwjunkieCore i7 4790K4C/8T@ 4399 MHz1978 cbAirXx Tek Tip xXCore i5 6600K4C/4T@ 3510 MHz493 cb1938 cbAirZyll GoliathXeon E56456C/12T@ 4138 MHz1967 cbAirChrisDarkCore i5 6600K4C/4T@ 4700 MHz488 cb1883 cbAirSimpleTECHRyzen 5 2400G4C/8T@ 3600 MHz395 cb1877 cbAirnewtekie1Ryzen 5 2400G4C/8T@ 3898 MHz372 cb1844 cbAirditcheCore i7 4770K4C/8T@ 3900 MHz1762 cbAirida37FX-83708C/8T@ 5080 MHz263 cb1719 cbCustom LooplondisteRyzen 5 2400G4C/8T@ 3600 MHz349 cb1684 cbAirSimpleTECHXeon E3-1275L v34C/8T@ 2700 MHz339 cb1572 cbAirMelvisCore i7 9706C/12T@ 3331 MHz1552 cbAircatulitechupCore i3 8350K3C/3T@ 4988 MHz525 cb1537 cbAirTewChainsawCore i5 46904C/4T@ 3900 MHz1469 cbAirComp MasterCore i7 26004C/8T@ 3900 MHz311 cb1468 cbAirracer243lCore i3 81004C/4T@ 3600 MHz364 cb1428 cbAirSimpleTECHRyzen 3 2200G4C/4T@ 3500 MHz376 cb1416 cbAirmapnam charunXeon E3-1230 v24C/8T@ 3691 MHz1374 cbAirSteevoPhenom II X6 1100T6C/6T@ 4042 MHz1333 cbAirSimpleTECHCore i5 65004C/4T@ 3200 MHz374 cb1326 cbAirArbitraryAffectionRyzen 5 2500U4C/8T@ 2794 MHz1315 cbAirsam_86314Core i7 2600K4C/8T@ 3420 MHz276 cb1313 cbAirxkm1948Core i5 6600T4C/4T@ 2676 MHz1273 cbAirAthloniteFX-83208C/8T@ 3813 MHz195 cp1264 cbAirLoLo2207Core i7 9204C/8T@ 3799 MHz222 cp1214 cbCustom LoopShurikNCore i5 7300HQ4C/4T@ 3192 MHz1152 cbAirsam_86314Core i5 6500T4C/4T@ 2991 MHz308 cb1096 cbAirMelvisCore i5 6300HQ4C/4T@ 2310 MHz1083 cbAiragent_x007Xeon X33704C/4T@ 4239 MHz265 cb1024 cbAIOqu4k3rFX-63006C/6T@ 4000 MHz932 cbAirsam_86314Xeon X34704C/8T@ 2933 MHz206 cb929 cbAirTWK_OCZPentium G54002C/4T@ 3700 MHz882 cbAirnewtekie1Pentium G46002C/4T@ 3600 MHz333 cb871 cbAirwindwhirlCore i3 43302C/4T@ 3492 MHz797 cbAirsam_86314Core i3 41302C/4T@ 3400 MHz305 cb761 cbAirsam_86314Athlon 200GE2C/4T@ 2194 MHz261 cb759 cbAirDevon68FX-61006C/6T@ 3333 MHz145 cb745 cbAirsam_86314Core 2 Quad Q95504C/4T@ 2833 MHz167 cb672 cbAirP4-630Core i3 7100U2C/4T@ 2400 MHz610 cbAirFouquinOpteron 8222 (x2)4C/4T@ 3312 MHz145 cb567 cbAirxkm1948A10-6800K4C/4T@ 4100 MHz538 cbAirsam_86314Core i5 6502C/4T@ 3325 MHz208 cb520 cbAiragent_x007Opteron 285 (x2)4C/4T@ 2610 MHz116 cb443 cbAirsam_86314Pentium Duo E86002C/2T@ 3333 MHz205 cb341 cbAirditcheCore 2 Duo P96002C/2T@ 2800 MHz166 cb320 cbAirTralalakVIA QuadCore C46504C/4T@ 2000 MHz80 cb284 cbAirsam_86314Celron J19004C/4T@ 2000 MHz82 cb276 cbAirP4-630Core 2 Duo E72002C/2T@ 2533 MHz271 cbAirnewtekie1Celeron N29304C/4T@ 2165 MHz266 cbAirsam_86314Pentium Dual-Core E52002C/2T@ 2500 MHz136 cb243 cbAiragent_x007Athlon 64 FX-602C/2T@ 2701 MHz120 cb228 cbAirditchePentium Dual-Core T43002C/2T@ 2100 MHz108 cb199 cbAirSimpleTECHAtom x5-Z83004C/4T@ 1440 MHz61 cb170 cbAirsam_86314Athlon II P3402C/2T@ 2194 MHz90 cb139 cbAirsam_86314Celeron N30602C/2T@ 2479 MHz74 cb116 cbAirjoao12323E1-25002C/2T@ 1397 MHz101 cbAirFreedomEclipseCeleron 1037U2C/2T@ 1797 MHz79 cbAirDemonicRyzen666Sempron LE 11501C/1T@ 2000 MHz53 cbAir






Spoiler: Cinebench R15



"Multi" Scores are clickable, leading to the original post.

NameCPUCoreClockSingleMultiCoolingmirrormaxEPYC 7742 (x2)128C/256T@ 3000 MHz12606 cbAircdawallThreadripper 2990WX32C/64T@ 4215 MHz176 cb6465 cbCustom LoopFCGXeon E5-2696 v3 (x2)36C/72T@ 3400 MHz155 cb5506 cbCustom LoopquiekMewXeon E5-2699 v4 (x2)44C/88T@ 2200 MHz150 cb5436 cbAirDet0xRyzen 9 5950X16C/32T@ 5100 MHz282 cb5278 cbCustom Loopxkm1948Threadripper 2990WX32C/64T@ 3070 MHz5136 cbAIOeRyzen 557Xeon E5-2686 v3 (x2)36C/72T@ 3100 MHz5020 cbAIONicklasAPJCore i9 7980XE18C/36T@ 4800 MHz4738 cbCustom Loopdj-electricCore i9 9980XE18C/36T@ 4800 MHz4586 cbCustom LoopliangxiaohanCore i9 7960X16C/32T@ 4998 MHz4475 cbCustom LoopVegoCore i9 7980XE18C/36T@ 4603 MHz4408 cbAirHammerONCore i9 7980XE18C/36T@ 4199 MHz4204 cbAirEarthDogCore i9 9980XE18C/36T@ 4300 MHz4182 cbAirusmc362Core i9 7940X14C/28T@ 4904 MHz3821 cbAirgrimeyCore i9 7980XE18C/36T@ 3780 MHz199 cb3662 cbAIObarylukThreadripper 2950X16C/32T@ 4100 MHz182 cb3528 cbAIOsprings113Threadripper 1950X16C/32T@ 4080 MHz3440 cbCustom Loopxkm1948Threadripper 1950X16C/32T@ 4050 MHz3422 cbAirSolaris17Core i9 7980XE18C/36T@ 2600 MHz3321 cbCustom LoopHammerONEPYC 7401P24C/48T@ 2793 MHz3158 cbAirJames DeanXeon E5-26?? v3 (x2)28C/56T@ 2000 MHz2987 cbCustom LoopkniaugaudiskisXeon E5-2686 v318C/36T@ 3397 MHz2938 cbAirJohan45Core i9 9900K8C/16T@ 6602 MHz2865 cbLN2RichKnechtCore i9 7900X10C/20T@ 4798 MHz2631 cbAirburninrubber0Xeon E5-2630 v4 (x2)20C/20T@ 3161 MHz137 cb2570 cbAirVegoCore i9 7900X10C/20T@ 4700 MHz2523 cbAirJohan45Ryzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 5491 MHz2504 cbLN2quiekMewXeon Gold 6128 (x2)12C/24T@ 3400 MHz2439 cbAirToothlessXeon E5-2680 v2 (x2)20C/40T@ 3092 MHz2384 cbAirRealNeilCore i9 7900X10C/20T@ 4500 MHz2375 cbAirEarthDogCore i7 6950X10C/20T@ 4489 MHz2323 cbAirT4C FantasyCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5200 MHz2277 cbAIOFlanK3rRyzen 7 1700X8C/16T@ 5095 MHz2271 cbLN2VegoCore i7 6950X10C/20T@ 4700 MHz2258 cbAirxkm1948Core i7 6950X10C/20T@ 4306 MHz180 cb2244 cbAirKiwi2000Core i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5098 MHz235 cb2236 cbAirracer243lCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5000 MHz2225 cbAIOmouacykCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 5000 MHz2201 cbCustom LoopiLiRRRCore i9 7900X10C/20T@ ???? MHz2163 cbAirphanbueyCore i7 7820X8C/16T@ 4747 MHz212 cb2131 cbAirromeozuluCore i9 9900K8C/16T@ 3600 MHz2111 cbAirJohan45Ryzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4553 MHz2101 cbChilled LoopDia01Core i7 7820X8C/16T@ 4601 MHz2046 cbAirVegoCore i7 7820X8C/16T@ 4700 MHz2027 cbAirmykepeersXeon E5-2697 v3 ES14C/28T@ 2700 MHz2000 cbAirHardiRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4300 MHz1960 cbAirxtreemchaosRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4290 MHz1950 cbAIOinfraredRyzen 7 1800X8C/16T@ 4199 MHz177 cb1945 cbAirJohan45Ryzen 7 1700X8C/16T@ 4226 MHz1941 cbAirShrimpBrimeRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4290 MHz180 cb1940 cbAirphillCore i7 5960X8C/16T@ 4755 MHz1928 cbAirobg70Ryzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4225 MHz1902 cbAirVegoCore i7 5960X8C/16T@ 4700 MHz1901 cbAirquiekMewXeon Silver 4110 (x2)16C/32T@ 2100 MHz1895 cbAirsprings113Ryzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4150 MHz1891 cbCustom LoopcdawallRyzen 7 1800X8C/16T@ 4099 MHz1866 cbAirphanbueyRyzen 7 1800X8C/16T@ 4020 MHz1849 cbAirultrafxRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4000 MHz179 cb1824 cbAIOPsychoholicRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4175 MHz1824 cbAirMetalRacerCore i7 5960X8C/16T@ 4604 MHz192 cb1817 cbAirArbitraryAffectionRyzen 7 1800X8C/16T@ 4100 MHz1816 cbAirFlyordieThreadripper 1900X8C/16T@ 4225 MHz1814 cbAirSIGSEGVRyzen 7 2700X8C/16T@ 4342 MHz1802 cbAirDinnercoreRyzen 7 1800X8C/16T@ 4024 MHz1801 cbAirVya DomusRyzen 7 1700X8C/16T@ 4000 MHz1766 cbAirPHaS3Ryzen 7 17008C/16T@ 4050 MHz1764 cbAirKnoxx29Core i7 8086K6C/12T@ 5301 MHz1761 cbChilled Loopchuck216Ryzen 7 1700X8C/16T@ 3900 MHz161 cb1763 cbAirDR4G00NCore i7 8700K6C/12T@ 5207 MHz1747 cbChilled LoopE-curbiCore i7 8086K8C/16T@ 5501 MHz236 cb1724 cbAirDarthBagginsCore i7 6900K8C/16T@ 4199 MHz1722 cbAiralucasaXeon E5-2683 v314C/28T@ ???? MHz1719 cbAiretha4nRyzen 7 17008C/16T@ 3600 MHz1710 cbAirskline00Core i7 5960X8C/16T@ ???? MHz1708 cbAirKnoxx29Core i7 8700K6C/12T@ 5100 MHz1703 cbCustom LoopJhelmsRyzen 7 17008C/16T@ 3800 MHz145 cb1675 cbAirmouacykCore i7 8700K6C/12T@ 4999 MHz1662 cbAirTensa ZangetsuRyzen 7 1800X8C/16T@ 3800 MHz154 cb1659 cbAirnatr0nCore i7 8086K6C/12T@ 5002 MHz1650 cbAirStrayKATCore i7 7820X8C/16T@ 3600 MHz1644 cbAirHocksterCore i7 8700K6C/12T@ 5000 MHz1608 cbAiragent_x007Xeon E5-1680 v28C/16T@ 4503 MHz1602 cbAirusmc362Xeon E5-1680 v28C/16T@ ???? MHz1577 cbAirquiekMewXeon X5680 (x2)12C/24T@ 3340 MHz105 cb1556 cbAirnatr0nXeon X5675 (x2)12C/24T@ 3392 MHz1551 cbAircdawallXeon E5-2650 v4 ES12C/24T@ 2377 MHz96 cb1530 cbAirSoNic67Xeon E5-2630 v2 (x2)12C/24T@ 2600 MHz1529 cbAirVegoCore i7 7800X6C/12T@ 4700 MHz1510 cbAirbiffzinkerRyzen 5 2600X6C/12T@ 4100 MHz1432 cbAirpatriotakiCore i7 5930K6C/12T@ 4699 MHz187 cb1421 cbAircdawallCore i7 6850K6C/12T@ 4544 MHz1419 cbAirASOTCore i7 87006C/12T@ 4399 MHz1416 cbAiragenthunkRyzen 7 17008C/16T@ 3192 MHz1411 cbAirVelliniousRyzen 5 1600X6C/12T@ 4181 MHz1406 cbAirThe PackCore i7 6850K6C/12T@ 4400 MHz1405 cbAirbroken pixelCore i7 5930K6C/12T@ 4700 MHz1393 cbAirLorecRyzen 5 26006C/12T@ 4000 MHz1381 cbAirCaring1Xeon E5-2680 v210C/20T@ 3400 MHz1376 cbAIOBrandonRyzen 7 17008C/16T@ 3000 MHz1371 cbAirVelliniousCore i7 5820K6C/12T@ ???? MHz182 cb1365 cbAirtechtardRyzen 5 16006C/12T@ 3892 MHz163 cb1348 cbAirbuildzoidCore i7 3960X6C/12T@ ???? MHz1344 cbAirRejZoRCore i7 5820K6C/12T@ 4499 MHz1341 cbAirNdMk2o1oRyzen 5 16006C/12T@ 3990 MHz1339 cbAirkamikazedanXeon E-2176M6C/12T@ 2720 MHz188 cb1338 cbAirerixxCore i7 5930K6C/12T@ 4600 MHz1323 cbAircdawallCore i7 5820K6C/12T@ 4584 MHz1318 cbAirblugboxCore i7 5930K6C/12T@ 4399 MHz1317 cbAirLaki89Xeon X5660 (x2)12C/24T@ 2800 MHz1307 cbAirRealNeilCore i7 6850K6C/12T@ 4199 MHz1307 cbAirArtas1984Xeon E5-2630 v4 ES10C/20T@ 2300 MHz1300 cbAirjboydgolferCore i5 8600K6C/6T@ 5201 MHz1285 cbAirWavetrexCore i7 6800K6C/12T@ 4200 MHz1281 cbAirrodrigoxCore i5 8600K6C/6T@ 5000 MHz218 cb1279 cbAiragent_x007Core i7 4960X6C/12T@ 4733 MHz171 cb1279 cbAirquiekMewXeon X5650 (x2)12C/24T@ 3340 MHz93 cb1279 cbAirbiffzinkerRyzen 5 2600X6C/12T@ 3671 MHz1279 cbAirlynx29Core i5 8600K6C/6T@ 5200 MHz1268 cbAirxkm1948Core i7 5820K6C/12T@ ???? MHz1267 cbAirjohnspackXeon E5-16606C/12T@ 4900 MHz1266 cbAirquiekMewXeon E5-2420 v2 (x2)12C/24T@ 2200 MHz1263 cbAirFerrum MasterCore i7 3960X6C/12T@ 4804 MHz1240 cbAirjohnspackXeon E5-16506C/12T@ 3200 MHz165 cb1240 cbAirphillXeon X5650 (x2)12C/24T@ 2663 MHz1234 cbAiryotano211Core i7 5820K6C/12T@ 4300 MHz1230 cbAirUrbanCamperCore i5 8600K6C/6T@ 5097 MHz1226 cbAirgdallskCore i7 5820K6C/12T@ 4399 MHz169 cb1216 cbAirKnoxx29Xeon X56906C/12T@ 5087 MHz1188 cbAirFreedomEclipseCore i7 3930K6C/12T@ 4199 MHz1171 cbAirDR4G00NXeon X56706C/12T@ 5003 MHz1154 cbChilled LoopFreedomEclipseCore i5 8600K6C/6T@ 4800 MHz1150 cbAirscevismCore i7 4960X6C/12T@ 4400 MHz118 cb1149 cbAiragello24Ryzen 5 16006C/12T@ 3492 MHz140 cp1148 cbAirBLKBRDSRyzen 71Ryzen 5 16006C/12T@ 3400 MHz119 cp1138 cbAirFaith[ROG].AnarchyCore i7 8750H6C/12T@ 3900 MHz170 cb1134 cbAirSchmuckleyXeon E5-26708C/16T@ 3248 MHz136 cb1127 cbAirfullinfusionCore i7 7700K4C/8T@ 5000 MHz1116 cbAirxtreemchaosCore i7 7700K4C/8T@ 5000 MHz1106 cbAIOTomgangCore i7 980X6C/12T@ 4750 MHz144 cb1103 cbAiroinkypigXeon X56756C/12T@ 4894 MHz1102 cbAirArctucasCore i7 6700K4C/8T@ 4875 MHz1097 cbAirXx Tek Tip xXCore i7 7740X4C/8T@ 5000 MHz214 cb1093 cbAirFilipMXeon X56606C/12T@ 4678 MHz1090 cbAirahujetCore i7 3930K6C/12T@ 4250 MHz147 cb1089 cbAirin_vas_ortRyzen 5 16006C/12T@ 3298 MHz1078 cbAirRichKnechtXeon X56756C/12T@ 4600 MHz1064 cbAirDR4G00NCore i7 4770K4C/8T@ 5102 MHz1062 cbChilled LoopMorgothXeon X56878C/16T@ 3600 MHz1056 cbAirXx Tek Tip xXXeon X56506C/12T@ 4620 MHz1047 cbAirKomshijaCore i7 6700K4C/8T@ 4700 MHz1044 cbAirSchmuckleyXeon X56706C/12T@ 4460 MHz136 cb1037 cbAirCAPSLOCKSTUCKXeon X56706C/12T@ 4546 MHz1035 cbAirRealNeilCore i7 7700K4C/8T@ 4800 MHz1033 cbAirT4C FantasyCore i7 6700K4C/8T@ 4742 MHz1033 cbAIOMorgothXeon W55804C/8T@ 3200 MHz1032 cbAirCAPSLOCKSTUCKXeon X56506C/12T@ 4473 MHz1015 cbAirkniaugaudiskisXeon X56706C/12T@ 4293 MHz999 cbAirRealNeilCore i7 6700K4C/8T@ 4599 MHz992 cbAirHocksterCore i7 6700K4C/8T@ ???? MHz989 cbAirTheHunterCore i7 4770K4C/8T@ 4601 MHz980 cbAirNeve29thCore i7 6700K4C/8T@ 4600 MHz979 cbAirFYFI13Core i7 4790K4C/8T@ 4799 MHz188 cb968 cbAirDoc41Core i7 4790K4C/8T@ 4799 MHz966 cbAirF-ZeroCore i7 4790K4C/8T@ 4800 MHz963 cbAirDivinityCore i7 4790K4C/8T@ 4698 MHz191 cb962 cbAirZyll GoliathXeon E56456C/12T@ 4119 MHz126 cb960 cbAirRealNeilCore i7 4790K4C/8T@ ???? MHz184 cb952 cbAirnomdeplumeCore i5 84006C/6T@ 3791 MHz949 cbAirKomshijaCore i7 6700K4C/8T@ 4010 MHz948 cbAirXx Tek Tip xXXeon X56506C/12T@ 4010 MHz944 cbAirflowtekCore i7 4790K4C/8T@ 4700 MHz940 cbAirrippleddcmanXeon E5-26608C/16T@ ???? MHz935 cbAirMrGeniusCore i7 3770K4C/8T@ 5099 MHz188 cb932 cbCustom Loopsn2xCore i7 5775C4C/8T@ 4299 MHz185 cp929 cbAirGelatanousMuckCore i7 3770K4C/8T@ ???? MHz913 cbAirnatr0nCore i7 2600K4C/8T@ 5005 MHz891 cbAirEnterprise24Core i7 2600K4C/8T@ 4999 MHz177 cb880 cbAirpuma99dkCore i7 6700K4C/8T@ 4000 MHz869 cbAirRealNeilCore i7 4770K4C/8T@ ???? MHz164 cb864 cbAirEnterprise24Core i5 65004C/4T@ 5101 MHz223 cb860 cbAirArbitraryAffectionRyzen 5 2400G4C/8T@ 3900 MHz159 cb859 cbAirArtas1984Core i7 5775C4C/8T@ 4200 MHz850 cbAirArbitraryAffectionRyzen 5 14004C/8T@ 3925 MHz834 cbAirLt_JWSRyzen 5 14004C/8T@ 3892 MHz832 cbAirDR4G00NXeon X5460 (x2)8C/8T@ 3800 MHz806 cbAirAlwaysHopeFX-83508C/8T@ 5036 MHz803 cbAirChloe PriceCore i5 7600K4C/4T@ 5000 MHz800 cbAirDR4G00NXeon X56874C/4T@ 5110 MHz799 cbChilled LoopquiekMewXeon E5620 (x2)8C/16T@ 2400 MHz771 cbAirThimblewadFX-83508C/8T@ 4830 MHz761 cbAiryotano211Core i7 4900MQ4C/8T@ 3800 MHz758 cbAircdawallCore i7 6700T4C/8T@ 2010 MHz755 cbAirquiekMewXeon E5520 (x2)8C/16T@ 2270 MHz751 cbAirDRDNACore i7 7700HQ4C/8T@ 2810 MHz745 cbAirDR4G00NFX-81508C/8T@ 5016 MHz109 cb744 cbCustom LoopSoNic67Xeon X56756C/12T@ 3457 MHz744 cbAirxtreemchaosFX-83508C/8T@ 4600 MHz731 cbAirflmatterCore i7 7700HQ4C/8T@ 2810 MHz730 cbAirXx Tek Tip xXCore i5 6600K4C/4T@ 4500 MHz193 cb729 cbAirsn2xCore i5 4690K4C/8T@ 4600 MHz185 cb725 cbAirFlynHawnCore i5 6600K4C/4T@ 4497 MHz723 cbAirchuck216FX-83208C/8T@ 4700 MHz112 cb701 cbAirTomgangCore i5 8250U4C/8T@ 3392 MHz142 cb699 cbAirBatou1986FX-83208C/8T@ 4400 MHz695 cbAirnatr0nXeon E3-12904C/8T@ 3790 MHz692 cbAirjboydgolferCore i5 4690K4C/4T@ 4697 MHz689 cbAirlaamanaatorCore i7 9504C/8T@ 4370 MHz135 cb687 cbAirMrGeniusCore i5 3570K4C/4T@ 4800 MHz671 cbCustom LoopRealNeilCore i5 6600K4C/4T@ ???? MHz660 cbAirDR4G00NCore i3 7350K2C/4T@ 5800 MHz658 cbDry IceCAPSLOCKSTUCKXeon E56404C/8T@ 4482 MHz656 cbAirXx Tek Tip xXXeon X56506C/12T@ 2931 MHz652 cbAirDR4G00NXeon E5420 (x2)8C/8T@ 3037 MHz650 cbAirFinal_FighterCore i5 3570K4C/4T@ ???? MHz167 cb649 cbAirJborgCore i5 4690K4C/4T@ 4200 MHz171 cb646 cbAirjboydgolferCore i5 2500K4C/4T@ 3700 MHz644 cbAiragent_x007Phenom II X6 1100T6C/6T@ 4216 MHz107 cb621 cbAirCAPSLOCKSTUCKXeon E56204C/8T@ 4151 MHz618 cbAirFreedomEclipseCore i5 2500K4C/4T@ 4500 MHz616 cbAircatulitechupCore i3 8350K3C/3T@ 5000 MHz215 cb614 cbAirRecon-UKXeon E56404C/8T@ 4000 MHz607 cbAirArbitraryAffectionRyzen 3 2200G4C/4T@ 3800 MHz155 cb598 cbAirbiffzinkerRyzen 3 12004C/4T@ 3825 MHz597 cbAirtricksonRyzen 3 1300X4C/4T@ 4020 MHz155 cb574 cbAirP4-630Core i5 65004C/4T@ 3200 MHz571 cbAirronak3010Core i7 8604C/8T@ 3612 MHz112 cb568 cbAircameronh779Core i5 2500K4C/4T@ 4199 MHz568 cbAirNuckles56Core i5 65004C/4T@ 3200 MHz557 cbAirshorkXeon X34404C/8T@ 3615 MHz109 cb557 cbAiradamiakadam00Ryzen 3 2200G4C/4T@ 3500 MHz553 cbAirstorm-chaserPhenom II X6 1600T6C/6T@ 3799 MHz544 cbAirstudioprozCore i5 46904C/4T@ 3500 MHz530 cbAirCaring1Core i5 3570K4C/4T@ 3400 MHz508 cbAirstorm-chaserCore 2 Quad Q96504C/4T@ 4500 MHz492 cbAirdamricCore i3 61002C/4T@ 4602 MHz193 cb491 cbAiragent_x007Xeon X33704C/4T@ 4419 MHz127 cb490 cbAIOXx Tek Tip xXCore i7 9304C/8T@ 2931 MHz453 cbAiragent_x007Core 2 Quad Q84004C/4T@ 3951 MHz107 cb403 cbAIOstorm-chaserFX-43504C/4T@ 5000 MHz400 cbAIOXiGMAKiDCore 2 Quad Q94504C/4T@ 3600 MHz102 cb398 cbAirEnterprise24Celeron G39002C/2T@ 4511 MHz183 cb370 cbAirGorstakPentium G45602C/4T@ 3510 MHz143 cb353 cbAirXx Tek Tip xXCore i5 2400S4C/4T@ 2500 MHz348 cbAirjboydgolferPentium G32582C/2T@ 4697 MHz332 cbAirTherandomnessPentium G45602C/4T@ 3500 MHz321 cbAircdawallA10-78004C/4T@ 3914 MHz91 cb308 cbAIODR4G00NXeon E53104C/4T@ 2940 MHz307 cbChilled Loopagent_x007Phenom X4 9950 BE4C/4T@ 3159 MHz73 cb303 cbAirxkm1948A10-6800K4C/4T@ 4291 MHz93 cb302 cbAirFouquinPhenom X4 9950 BE4C/4T@ 3045 MHz77 cb297 cbAirDroneCore i7 4510U2C/4T@ 2600 MHz277 cbAirxkm1948Core i7 720QM4C/8T@ 1600 MHz76 cb255 cbAirFaith[ROG].AnarchyCore i3 21302C/4T@ 3400 MHz244 cbAiragent_x007Core 2 Duo E86002C/2T@ 4502 MHz126 cb242 cbAIOKnoxx29Celeron G39002C/2T@ 2868 MHz226 cbAirxkm1948Core i5 4260U2C/4T@ 1400 MHz96 cb217 cbAirMrGeniusCore 2 Duo E86002C/2T@ 3333 MHz179 cbAirKomshijaCore 2 Duo T99002C/2T@ 3067 MHz170 cbAircdawallA6-7400K2C/2T@ 4523 MHz167 cbAirDR4G00NOpteron 1802C/2T@ 3352 MHz155 cbChilled Loopagent_x007Pentium 965 EE2C/4T@ 4935 MHz61 cb147 cbAirquiekMewPentium Dual-Core E57002C/2T@ 3000 MHz146 cbAirXx Tek Tip xXCeleron J19004C/4T@ 2000 MHz39 cb146 cbAiragent_x007Pentium 955 EE2C/4T@ 4620 MHz57 cb144 cbAIOquiekMewCore 2 Duo E72002C/2T@ 2540 MHz134 cbAirBonesSempron 1451C/1T@ 5194 MHz124 cbLN2DR4G00NSempron 1451C/1T@ 4578 MHz116 cbChilled LoopTomgangAtom x5-Z83504C/4T@ 1440 MHz27 cb97 cbAirMelvisTurion X2 Ultra ZM-802C/2T@ 2100 MHz84 cbAirjboydgolferCore 2 Duo T65002C/2T@ 2100 MHz75 cbAirDR4G00NAtom D5252C/4T@ 1890 MHz57 cbAiragent_x007Pentium 4 HT 3.21C/2T@ 3540 MHz42 cb53 cbAirDR4G00NPentium 4 5311C/1T@ 4199 MHz48 cbAirquiekMewAthlon II P3202C/2T@ 2100 MHz27 cbAir



*Database Discord: 
	

	







						Join the TPU GPU Database Discord Server!
					

Check out the TPU GPU Database community on Discord - hang out with 137 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## flowtek (Jun 7, 2015)

Run it twice, same result 

i7 4790K 4.6Ghz
24GB DDR3 1600 C9







flo


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 7, 2015)

i just registered and  submitted my score at HWBot, because im a "rookie" my world ranking doesnt appear but on my profile there it does

it says this

Your Cinebench - R15 submission with a Xeon X5650 received a hardware rank: #11

World # 11 with that cpu........not bad for a pc that cost me £ 320.00 to build including k/b mouse and wifi


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 7, 2015)

Congrats  @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  no 11 and at your First attempt
Have to see what i can do later with same 5650 xeon and M/b


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 7, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Congrats  @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  no 11 and at your First attempt
> Have to see what i can do later with same 5650 xeon and M/b



i hope you mean later today.  

80 more points in Cinebench and i will be #10 for that cpu.......great fun on a Sunday. 

@flowtek   im knocking on your door Buddy .......   923


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 7, 2015)

Score 1229. 5820K running at 4.2GHz with 32GB DDR4-2800 RAM


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Jun 7, 2015)

A fellow Westmere-based Xeon owner here! Here's my X5670 @ 4.3GHz. It's just 1 point shy of 1000, however, I wasn't pushing the CPU too hard. I keep it at 4.2GHz as a daily driver and score ~975 points. It's a really great performer given its low price.


----------



## skline00 (Jun 8, 2015)

Here is mine


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 8, 2015)

This is my desktop 5820k at 4.3ghz


 

This is my gaming laptop at 3.8ghz with a 60mv undervolt


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2015)

Gentlemen.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 9, 2015)

E8600 + 280X







You'd think I'd be too ashamed to post those scores.

But you'd be wrong...


----------



## flowtek (Jun 10, 2015)

^^ i still have E8400  rock solid 4.4Ghz for 7 years lol

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK  am running away from you bro 

4790k 4.7ghz ram 1600 C9


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2015)

@flowtek


Spoiler



gonna get ya


We have started the Fathers Day Challenge so thats the end of my tinkering for a while, I am settling for 3.910 ghz . I,m at stock volts and temps are good, 100% load 51-58 c. The system is running lovely and stable and that is what i need, this quality silicon is going to run full load, 24/7.



11 th in the World is not to be sniffed at 


Spoiler



out of 12


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 11, 2015)

Good enough for World #4...........UK #1

Ran @4.02ghz.......6 c / 12 th


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Downloaded and I'll run it soon, might be a tad rude to do while i'm on a skype call


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 12, 2015)

@Caring1 

Good God Man, just hang up..............


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 12, 2015)

Epeen thread  good... I am hopping in with my old sandal...


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Finally, I had to pick my son up from work and make dinner first


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 12, 2015)

My poor old 2500k just wont give up  x2 runs


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 12, 2015)

This was me taking it easy:


----------



## kn00tcn (Jul 26, 2015)

guys, can we post single core as well? (not sure what that 'ratio' one is)

i will post 2670qm, 7850k, q9550 3.6ghz OC sometime


----------



## mykepeers (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## mykepeers (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2016)

I had to post that Score ... I have no idea how to properly OC this bad girl Tho...i have gotten better scores with this chip, i think i left something running in the background...


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## usmc362 (Apr 11, 2016)

Both at 4.5GHz.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 11, 2016)

In this bench my old I7 920 is beginning to showing its age can i see. But after 7 years there shut also be a difference compared to newer intel Quad-cores.

So this is how my old devilish (se the score number and you will understand) junk handels this bench.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 11, 2016)

Got a couple need to get my water running on the opterons to see what they can actually do.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> for best results only run the test, turn your browser off and any background apps.



Hmmmmm....you know how much crap is running on modern systems?    How exactly do I determine what is performance sapping on a W10 machine?

Besides, shouldn't it be more accurate to show the CPU's computing power in normal conditions, which is how most people run programs?  Of course, I DO understand, you need a common ground in order to do comparisons.  But I don't think everyone will turn off all the same things in order to have a balanced comparison. 

Just some random thoughts.  I'm still going to run and post my pitiful score tonight.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 11, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Hmmmmm....you know how much crap is running on modern systems?    How exactly do I determine what is performance sapping on a W10 machine?
> 
> Besides, shouldn't it be more accurate to show the CPU's computing power in normal conditions, which is how most people run programs?  Of course, I DO understand, you need a common ground in order to do comparisons.  But I don't think everyone will turn off all the same things in order to have a balanced comparison.
> 
> Just some random thoughts.  I'm still going to run and post my pitiful score tonight.




As an example, if i run Cinebench (or anything like it) i open GPUZ and HWMonitor to check on temps and performance throttling. Turning them off for a "proper" test will add between 20-30 points to my score.

Some boards, like my ASUS turn off all unneccesary processes for you in BIOS.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## chuck216 (Apr 12, 2016)

One suggestion:

In Cinebench R15 click File, Check Advanced Benchmark, then click Run All tests, let's see all 3 scores and MP ratios.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2016)

HA that's a bit worse than I expected.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 13, 2016)

cdawall said:


> HA that's a bit worse than I expected.


Is that because it is overclocked?


----------



## damric (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Fouquin (Apr 15, 2016)

<<< Click to expand.

Was having fun with an older system that hasn't been assembled in a few years. Overclocking the memory was the goal, but I went with a CPU OC on top just for giggles. Gotta say I'm impressed that it almost matches the stock Athlon, but I have to wonder if the platform is the bottleneck in that system since it's ITX.

Regardless, this is not bad for an OG Phenom.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 15, 2016)

A little older test, kept it in archive, I still had my old 780GTX here..

"best off" Gpu score: 1st one @ 194.86fps



post image

Cpu score:



uploading pictures


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 15, 2016)

3570K + 280X









Not too shabby.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 15, 2016)

because why not


----------



## broken pixel (Apr 15, 2016)

I ran some R15 test a few days ago, I will post some scores when I get back home.


----------



## FYFI13 (Apr 15, 2016)

Not pushing to the max.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 15, 2016)

Xeon X5670


 

Xeon X5650


 

Xeon E5620


 

Xeon E5640


----------



## broken pixel (Apr 16, 2016)

Almost got 1400 cb


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's my Fx-8320 @3.5 (stock) and @4.7 Ghz


----------



## GelatanousMuck (Apr 16, 2016)

Some of those 6 core CPUs and beyond are very impressive!


----------



## sn2x (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## F-Zero (Apr 21, 2016)

4.8 Ghz


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 21, 2016)

my stock i7-6700k Skylake for more details check system specs...


----------



## studioproz (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey guys I've been contemplating on selling my machine but then i realized that i may be ok for running cinema 4d, are these scores good enough for me? please help


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 23, 2016)

*puma99dk|*
869cb for a new generation 4 Ghz Skylake  Meh bet your disapointed !


----------



## R00kie (Apr 23, 2016)

Welp.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 23, 2016)

At some point i will be tabulating these results and adding them to post #1.

Bear with me please, it will get done.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 23, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> *puma99dk|*
> 869cb for a new generation 4 Ghz Skylake  Meh bet your disapointed !



Not really it's just stock I can always oc if I need more power but right now for gaming and encoding I am fine


----------



## sn2x (Apr 25, 2016)

Re-ran test with my max tested OC of 4.4 GHz, this time I also followed the OP and closed some programs for an additional couple of points.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 25, 2016)

sn2x said:


> Re-ran test with my max tested OC of 4.4 GHz, this time I also followed the OP and closed some programs for an additional couple of points.




I saw you need 1.23V @ 4.3GHz, not bad.. Most reviewers stopped at 4.3GHz @ 1.35V+

What do you need for 4.4GHz or higher?


----------



## studioproz (Apr 25, 2016)

I take it my scores aren't good enough as i didn't get any info on whether its a good enough score for running my programs..
ty any all


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 25, 2016)

@studioproz

add your specs here
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


perhaps we can help.


----------



## studioproz (Apr 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @studioproz
> 
> add your specs here
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs
> ...


okay i did that now, i hope i did it right..
i also thought that information was included in the image i posted the other day with the cinebench scores..so i apologize to you all


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 25, 2016)

It was included in the image... well, the important parts anyway.

Your scores are fine for your hardware.


----------



## studioproz (Apr 25, 2016)

ty very much, i appreciate the reply..
i just wasn't sure if i was built enough to do what i am setting out to..which is cinema 4d..
now that i know i can keep chugging along.. thx all


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 25, 2016)

i did a google


Minimum System Requirements. Windows 7 or 8 (64-bit only) on *Intel* or*AMD* 64-bit processors with *SSE3* support; Mac OS X 10.8.5 or higher on 64-bit *Intel*-based Macs; 4 GB available RAM, OpenGL Graphics card supporting OpenGL 3.2, DVD ROM drive. A standard DVD installation can require up to 7 GB of hard drive space



http://www.maxon.net/?id=311


----------



## Drone (Apr 25, 2016)

Never did it before because I don't expect much from an ultrabook






Apparently this program recognizes Windows 10 as W8 lol


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 25, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> 3570K + 280X
> View attachment 73736
> Not too shabby.


Same processor as mine, but I get barely over 500, what am I missing?
My OS is different, but that shouldn't account for that much gain.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 25, 2016)

run hwmon in the background to check what actual proc speed you hit during the bench  (view tab...clear min/max)


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> run hwmon in the background to check what actual proc speed you hit during the bench  (view tab...clear min/max)


It maxed out at the rated 3.4GHz


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Vellinious (Apr 27, 2016)

Seems the GPU portion of the test really likes memory clock.  = )


----------



## sn2x (Apr 28, 2016)

TheHunter said:


> I saw you need 1.23V @ 4.3GHz, not bad.. Most reviewers stopped at 4.3GHz @ 1.35V+
> 
> What do you need for 4.4GHz or higher?



Never got past entering my Windows password at 4.5 GHz, highest voltage I tried was 1.34v.

I got the Cinebench 4.4 GHz result from running it at 1.3v but its not completely stable as it crashed for me twice while gaming.  Now I just run it at 4.3 GHz.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Apr 28, 2016)

Lapped 2600K @ 5Ghz 1.53V ambient temp = 38C.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 15, 2016)




----------



## MrGenius (May 15, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Same processor as mine, but I get barely over 500, what am I missing?


I'm pretty sure I was @ 5.0GHz for that one(maybe 4.9GHz?). Let me try it again @ 4.8GHz and see how short I come up.

Here's 3570K @ 4.8GHz + 280X @ 1210/1850




Hey now!! I decided to set my CPU cooler fans full blast to see if that helped. And it looks like it did. 

3570K @ 4.8GHz


----------



## James Dean (May 19, 2016)

Not bad I guess. I need more cores though. Additional info: Work gave me a whole bunch of money to build a machine I was totally unqualified to plan or construct.  I've spent said money and have this absurdly unbalanced machine. Huzzah!

Supermicro 10daxi
2 x 14core 2011v3 xeons
gtx980ti classified whateverthefuck out of the box (no messing about with any of the stuffs)
32gb ram
m.2 cache 256gb

Thunderbolt display support. Why? Why would I bother? Whats wrong with me? Tumor. I have a brain tumor?

All water cooled - gpu has never been above 32c. Cpu temps range 47 to 59c generally.


----------



## cdawall (May 19, 2016)

Additional info?


----------



## MrGenius (May 19, 2016)

I think he's got the # of cores thing covered. 28C/56T!? 

That sure is a shitty OpenGL score though.


----------



## James Dean (May 19, 2016)

OK. BUT. Theres like a billion led lights on the inside and I got the hot pink coolant stuff. Also. I'm fairly certain no one looks at my expense reports.


----------



## Caring1 (May 19, 2016)

Sounds like the graphics card never leaves idle if it stays at that temp.
You could ditch that for a lesser card and stock up on more Ram.


----------



## James Dean (May 19, 2016)

Yeah I've got another 128gb coming this weekend. I'll test it again - Im fairly certain lack of ram is the problem. Although when I run After Effects, I suspect the performance is better thanks to m.2 caching availability.


----------



## Enterprise24 (May 19, 2016)

i5-6500 @ 4.8Ghz = 800CB. Just a little under 2600K @ 5Ghz (880CB).


----------



## Enterprise24 (May 20, 2016)

OK now I decide do delid with razor method since I see vice and hammer method on 6700K fail at OCN.
Liquid Ultra on die / MX-4 on IHS.

Temp drop by 15C.


----------



## erixx (May 21, 2016)

intel i7 5930K at 4600Ghz + Nvidia GTX 980 Ti at 1283mhz


----------



## Enterprise24 (May 25, 2016)

Still not possible to beat my old 2600K @ 5Ghz (880CB).
i5-6500 @ 5.1Ghz 1.52V package temp 82C (ambient temp 31C).
I don't want to push more voltage.
Single core score is fly over my old 4670K @ 5Ghz / 3770K @ 5.2Ghz / 4770K @ 4.5Ghz / 2600K @ 5.2Ghz easily.


----------



## Schmuckley (May 25, 2016)

x5670






e5 2670


----------



## scevism (May 27, 2016)

1st try at 4.4Ghz


----------



## laamanaator (May 29, 2016)

That's basically the max this processor can do. Voltage scaling after 4,37GHz is non-existent. I'd probably need atleast 1,46V for 4,4GHz, and that's just not worth it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 30, 2016)

I'll probably get a world record for this post and accused of cheating by some bottom feeder by proxy 
G1840 highly overclocked at 2882.54 Mhz


----------



## cdawall (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## cdawall (Jun 6, 2016)

Here is the full test suite


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 6, 2016)

4790K, 16GB DDR3-2400, SLI 980Ti cards.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 7, 2016)

No scoreboard? MEH.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 7, 2016)

and that's about all the VRM's can handle.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 7, 2016)

12 cores(double dribble)!


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 7, 2016)

How about 10 and 20 threads?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 7, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> How about 10 and 20 threads?
> 
> View attachment 75286



We have some at work I have been trying to con my boss into letting me use one.


----------



## blugbox (Jun 8, 2016)

It's hard going after that ^


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Hockster (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 18, 2016)

Hockster said:


> View attachment 75430




A 4c/8th  at 4.0ghz


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 22, 2016)

Could do a tonne better if i were not using a low profile silent cooler, but 4 G's at 1.23v is not to be sniffed at since it's almost stock voltage


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 22, 2016)

Tweaked bios settings, multi is lowered by 1, raised BCLK for more Dram speed, however the ram defaultedto 600mhz in CPU-Z which is a far cry from it's 763mhz previously, very odd, however tighter timings, and a higher CB score may tell adifferent story, seems to run better in this config.

I tried 4.1ghz but scored a way lower score of 540CB, i guess this is instability kicking in and i need to up the volts more which i'm not that comfortable with on this cooler.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm... no option to edit my previous post.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## patriotaki (Dec 17, 2016)

i7 5930k @ 4.6GHz


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 17, 2016)

FX-8150 @ 5GHz daily OC.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## RealNeil (Dec 17, 2016)

^^^~Kick-Ass~^^^


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 27, 2017)

Step aside Pleb'Z


----------



## sn2x (Feb 24, 2017)

Beat my previously posted 4.4 GHz score(917) using 4.3 GHz by increasing the Cache Ratio from 33(default) to 40.







~30 points higher than my original 4.3 score, had to raise voltage for stability though.  Could probably get 4.4 stable with a similar cache ratio, but it'd probably take over 1.32 volts.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 24, 2017)

i5-6600K in an EVGA Z170 Stinger board. 16GB DDR4-3200 Geil EVO-X RAM.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## RealNeil (Feb 24, 2017)

The i5-6600K is good, and it games well,......but things seem to go much quicker with my 6850K (even though I can't seem to get it to go any faster than 4.2GHz on Air Cooling)
Can't wait to post Ryzen scores here.


----------



## rippleddcman (Mar 4, 2017)

Good old Xeon E5-2660 still packs a punch~


----------



## patriotaki (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 4, 2017)

Daily setting




Non daily setting


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 4, 2017)

7 year old X5670 with h/t off
8 year old motherboard
5 year old GPU


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 4, 2017)

@RejZoR 

mine with h/t on


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 4, 2017)

Now step aside and make space for the old X58 king. I7 980X its old but he still has his pride and is by no means letting new competitions taking his place as a king with out a fight 

Stock CPU. its age shows a bit here.






4.25 GHz and the clocks i run it at for every day use.






As said before, he will not give up his title as king with out a fight, so here is at 4.62 GHz aswell.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 5, 2017)

My daily beater.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 5, 2017)

Six core X99 CPUs really seem to rock-on!
I'm loving this one.


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 12, 2017)

My new Ryzen 1700X:


----------



## johnspack (Mar 18, 2017)

Just posting this for fun.  I'm a bit annoyed at my cpu,  thought it would do better....


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 18, 2017)

my dried grape


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 18, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> View attachment 85296
> 
> my dried grape




Somebody would bring out an 1800X to show my lowly 1700X up XD


----------



## etha4n (Apr 6, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/E65WA

idk why my OC 1700 gets that high but here is my 3.6gigahert CB score:

1710 (tested it thrice)


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 7, 2017)

New Bios SCORE...

clock per clock i havent seen anything online that is touching the x370 prime on the 'Cinebench 11.5 bias' setting  - its also giving much smoother gameplay.


----------



## infrared (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice one @phanbuey! I need to give that perf bias option a try, I got 1844 with 4.1ghz/3650mhz without it, but damn, your score for 4.0 is nuts!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2017)

Huh never posted this in here


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 7, 2017)

infrared said:


> Nice one @phanbuey! I need to give that perf bias option a try, I got 1844 with 4.1ghz/3650mhz without it, but damn, your score for 4.0 is nuts!


yeah  whatever it's doing is also spilling over to other apps, as I'm getting 3-5 fps more (I try to run 80-100FPS in games as that feels the best w/ gsync) in some of the more bottlenecked games.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's one of mine at 4.0 with bIAS, you're right it makes a huge difference


----------



## infrared (Apr 7, 2017)

I rigged up a ghetto TEC chiller.. Doesn't work very well, but enough to bag this


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice, I like cold. Here's my cold loop. Those volt readings in CPUz aren't even close FYI


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 7, 2017)

Get on my level bro! 




 

Going to give my P3 933MHz a try later so watch out for that speed demon.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 7, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> Going to give my P3 933MHz a try later so watch out for that speed demon.


Might get better results with a Tyan Thunder S2518 Motherboard w/ Dual 1.26GHz Pentium III.  Here's one for $90.00 plus 1 GB of SDRAM - eBay


----------



## FilipM (Apr 7, 2017)

Taken from Xeon Club, my X58 with X5660


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^^^
4th in the world there for you Ladies and Gents

http://hwbot.org/submission/3512636_filipm_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5660_1090_cb/


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice score FilipM!  

X58 is fun, I should do runs with my X5650, X5670 & X5687 when I get a chance. Too bad my Giga X58 OC died tho, that thing was a beast. My current X58 Classified3 doesn't do nearly as well.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 7, 2017)

I've had this board since late 2009, coupled with an i7 920 D0 which couldn't do anything above 4GHz, BCLK above 195 was a mystery. I hit a golden W3520 (i7 920 in Xeon version) which could do 4GHz at 1.18V, scored I think 752 or 852 with it, running 215x21 (4.55GHz). Then I moved to the X5660 recently, it flies!  223BCLK was easy with the X5660, It could probably do more, I haven't experienced a wall with this one yet

Whoever designed these X58, genius !


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 11, 2017)

Here's my 1700X @3.9 ghz on an asus prime X370-pro using the 604 bios CB15 Performance option:


----------



## Lt_JWS (Apr 15, 2017)

Ryzen 5 1400@ 3.825 still with low ram speed  Not bad for a $169 chip!





It likes the voltage... 3.9Ghz @1.44vcore, beat the i7-4770 @ 4.4Ghz


----------



## alucasa (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## FilipM (Apr 22, 2017)

That is illegal! Nice score


----------



## Brandon (Apr 26, 2017)

Ryzen 7 1700 with a out of box clock speed of 3.0GHz.


----------



## techtard (Apr 28, 2017)

Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.9ghz, 16gb Corsair LPX @2999 EDIT -- Bios 0604 and 14-16-1634 timings on ram, also ran the c15 bias option.
Edit #2 Looks like the new 0604 bios has made my system unstable, currently redoing stability testing. Scores increased, but prime95 unstable now.


----------



## er557 (May 25, 2017)

enough with the ryzen crap already...


----------



## biffzinker (May 25, 2017)

Impressive @er557, but that single core score is somewhat weak sauce. Works better if you do the OpenGL test than the multi-thread or the single thread depending on what you want to show in the lower graph for a comparison.


----------



## er557 (May 25, 2017)

Oh, I see.


The single core does not represent real life in this test, this xeon is turbo unlocked via efi, and likes to live in the 3.1ghz range all the time, turbo up to 10 cores @3.65ghz. very good performance in 3dmark 11 and any single threaded test as well


----------



## biffzinker (May 25, 2017)

er557 said:


> The single core does not represent real life in this test,


Your right single core throughput in this test doesn't matter since it's geared towards finding out what a multi-core CPU is capable of. I wasn't implying much other than fewer higher clocked cores still have a place unless you run software capable of exploiting 18 cores. I'm still impressed with what the 18 cores/36 threads nets you.


----------



## Final_Fighter (May 25, 2017)

will give this a try and post my results shortly.

edit: here they are


----------



## FlanK3r (May 26, 2017)

my Ryzen 1700X


----------



## FilipM (May 29, 2017)

How did u get a Windows Classic theme in 10?

PS. Awesome score!!


----------



## FlanK3r (May 29, 2017)

Its simply, because its Win7


----------



## ahujet (May 29, 2017)

My hyper evo 212 can't handle more than 4.25ghz 2333 mhz ram


----------



## FilipM (May 29, 2017)

FlanK3r said:


> Its simply, because its Win7




Shet, large icons on task bar confused me


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Laki89 (Jul 1, 2017)

My Xena, everything on stock speed:


----------



## Vego (Jul 2, 2017)

7900X at 4,7GHz
in general 4,7GHz looks like is a limit for new 6core+ CPUs, at lease these which i have at my disposal





and here are all new CPUs at 4,7GHz


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 2, 2017)

6700K @ 4875 MHz


----------



## The Pack (Jul 2, 2017)

I7 6850K @ 4,4Ghz


----------



## Vellinious (Jul 2, 2017)

FlanK3r said:


> my Ryzen 1700X


What's that 1700X really running at?  CPUz seems....off.  lol


----------



## Neve29th (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a 6700k clocked to 4.6 ghz paired with 16 gigs of 2400mhz which is oc'd to 2500mhz. Also, I have a EVGA GTX 1070 FTW. Fairly decent scores I'd say.


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 19, 2017)

x5675 @ 4.9Ghz-1102


----------



## terroralpha (Jul 19, 2017)

FlanK3r said:


> Its simply, because its Win7



that's probably how you got the clocks so high as well. what speed do you run your 1700x on a daily basis? for me, anything past 3.9GHz results in random crashes.


----------



## Vellinious (Jul 19, 2017)

1600X @ 4.18 - 1406
I'm pretty happy with that.  Wish I could get 4.2+ to run.....temps are good enough here, if the voltage weren't so high, I'd run it here for a daily.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## FilipM (Jul 26, 2017)

oinkypig said:


> x5675 @ 4.9Ghz-1102View attachment 90288




Score should be higher. I hit 1090 at 4.67GHz...tweak it


----------



## agello24 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Jhelms (Jul 26, 2017)

Nothing crazy here. Stock voltage OC on my 1700 to 3.8. And a stock voltage OC RX580 8GB nitro+ to 1465 / 2250. LOVE the setup - VERY pleased with the 1700 and RX580 combo.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 26, 2017)

see file


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 28, 2017)

I just start playing with my new toy......nothing crazy but I am proud on very low Voltage on this Xeon......


----------



## Vego (Nov 8, 2017)

OK, so this is my from last evening


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 8, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

bloody hell


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 8, 2017)

Vego said:


> OK, so this is my from last evening



Quite impressive 
thanks for posting


----------



## Melvis (Nov 8, 2017)

Better then I was expecting lol


----------



## er557 (Nov 8, 2017)

I reckon for dual socket the score should be higher than this, but it is not overclocked in any way except all core turbo hack, NUMA is enabled as the performance is more consistent, default clocks 2.3ghz--> 3.5ghz all core turbo


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 8, 2017)

Amazing,......


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Nov 8, 2017)

@*er557* Very nice! May I ask what efi driver are you running to allow the vcore of 1.02 volts with x35 multi? As for myself, I'm running the E5-2696V3 + ASUS X99 Deluxe II +  0x39 microcode efi driver with a powercut and -60mV on the vcore which gives me 3.3GHz on all cores. With +3MHz BLCK  OC I'm getting 3.4GHz on all cores, my vcore sits at around 0.939v, however, I'm fully stable. If I load -90mV efi driver, it gives me 3.4GHz (3.5GHz with BLCK OC) but my vcore drops further down to around 0.92v and the CPU becomes unstable. Is there anything I can do to increase the vcore at least a little bit? I haven't touched LLC though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 8, 2017)

it took atleast 5 minutes to run this nightmare
i couldnt Deal with waiting for the "prepare" for the damn GPU run  the saddest part......win7 hasnt changed which means this Lappy was NEVER any faster than this.. it takes an EASY 2-3 minutes to SHUTDOWN


----------



## Melvis (Nov 9, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> it took atleast 5 minutes to run this nightmare
> i couldnt Deal with waiting for the "prepare" for the damn GPU run  the saddest part......win7 hasnt changed which means this Lappy was NEVER any faster than this.. it takes an EASY 2-3 minutes to SHUTDOWN



Im surprised the Turion Ultra beat it since there both clocked at the same speed lol and I hear your pain I could eat dinner as it did this benchmark


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 9, 2017)

It's crazy too ,because the laptop (even though it's ancient) is in almost 100% brand new condition. if you were to just pick it up ,& open it you'd be like "oh here's a nice laptop"........*wrong!!*

**


----------



## Melvis (Nov 9, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> It's crazy too ,because the laptop (even though it's ancient) is in almost 100% brand new condition. if you were to just pick it up ,& open it you'd be like "oh here's a nice laptop"........*wrong!!*
> 
> **



Hahaha thats crazy as this laptop the CQ60 is the same its like brand new as well So I just had to keep it and max it out lol (Turion Ultra ZM-87 incoming) 

I will do a quick thread on this machine in the near future


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 9, 2017)

Suicide-run about right after I got my 7600K.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## er557 (Nov 9, 2017)

kniaugaudiskis said:


> @*er557* Very nice! May I ask what efi driver are you running to allow the vcore of 1.02 volts with x35 multi? As for myself, I'm running the E5-2696V3 + ASUS X99 Deluxe II + 0x39 microcode efi driver with a powercut and -60mV on the vcore which gives me 3.3GHz on all cores. With +3MHz BLCK OC I'm getting 3.4GHz on all cores, my vcore sits at around 0.939v, however, I'm fully stable. If I load -90mV efi driver, it gives me 3.4GHz (3.5GHz with BLCK OC) but my vcore drops further down to around 0.92v and the CPU becomes unstable. Is there anything I can do to increase the vcore at least a little bit? I haven't touched LLC though.



I use the randir v3x2_50_vcc_39.efi, which is both very stable and both uses the tdp unlock, and prevents throttling. IMHO, your result is very good as it is, I wouldn't tweak it further if you're stable, just enjoy the cpu. You may check in hwinfo sensors page if any throttling occurs with tdp or electric while stress testing, as most other efi drivers don't manage to break tdp limitation. I tried other efi drivers like -70vcc, and they worked with cinebench and cpuz for a few seconds, but they failed to break tdp in the long run, also were less stable. Of course, you should make sure the chip is properly cooled if you gonna push the power envelope . As to voltages, I never messed with them, they are usually automatic, and the board I'm using being not adjustable for bclk and vcore, it is enough boost as it is. I also load the 3A ucode in windows, more recent. Hope this helps


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## natr0n (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 12, 2017)

Bit of a better score with some more tuning plus Win 7. Can't get the memory to run faster than 3200 on this board though.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 27, 2017)

I finally broke the 1100 barrier. So its now 1103 for my old I7 980X @ 4.77 GHz on air cooling.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 28, 2017)

Finally got my 10 core i9-7900X built. I haven't tweaked anything yet, but it's looking promising.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2017)

I am concerned about temperatures.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 29, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am concerned about temperatures.



On your machine?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> On your machine?



Of course not on mine, but on your.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 29, 2017)

My PSU is outputting more heat than the CPU


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 29, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> On your machine?


I ran into something like that. You might be obervolting the CPU  and undervolting the VCCIN. IMy benches wouldn't crash not even XTU but my scores were way low. I found that at that speed with good mems and cache I needed about 2.0V for VCCIN


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 29, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> View attachment 93943



  Those are impressive scores for an i3.  I own a couple of the 4170 i3's, and I have always said they are great multitasking/gaming CPUs & amazing chips price/performance wise.  My 4790 only beat it by a couple hundred points or less .....thats a sweet chip youve got.


----------



## flmatter (Nov 29, 2017)

Here is mine from m new laptop.....


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> My PSU is outputting more heat than the CPU



In any case when you solve that i would like to see your temperatures.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 29, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Those are impressive scores for an i3.  I own a couple of the 4170 i3's, and I have always said they are great multitasking/gaming CPUs & amazing chips price/performance wise.  My 4790 only beat it by a couple hundred points or less .....thats a sweet chip youve got.


These i3's are really not too bad performance wise for the price, especially for the locked ones.

This 7350K in particular is a Caseking 5GHz @ 1.34V 24/7 binned chip. Should be able to post up some better scores soon, 4000 12-12-12 mems with 5GHz+ Uncore should help a lot.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 29, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> In any case when you solve that i would like to see your temperatures.



OK, I got the board and CPU used, and the board was overclocking the CPU to 4.6GHz. with a lot of extra voltage.  The system was stuck on 4.6GHz. and was being cooled fine until it was stressed.
Then it got up to 100C right away on two cores. At this time, I was holding my hand right next to the rear exhaust fan and the air blowing through the cooler was pretty cool. The only thing that was getting hot was the PSU.

My resetting the BIOS didn't return anything to stock settings, even though it ~said~ that it was. (3.3GHz.)
I finally went to MSI's site and got the latest BIOS for it. That didn't help it.

It wasn't until I got and flashed the 1.21 BIOS to the board that I was able to configure settings on it.
I set everything on stock and it runs fine. Temps are managed properly now. The Coolermaster Master Air Maker-8 handles the 140W TDP of this i9-7900X perfectly.
It's still very quick for a guy who only had an i7-6850K in this case before. (that was pretty quick too) I like it.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 29, 2017)

And here is the VR-Mark score.


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2017)

Some of my older scores from my benching days..  I'm pretty sure I have one of my 5960X but I'll need to hunt that one out from the server at home...

http://hwbot.org/submission/2817412_phill_2_cinebench___r15_2x_xeon_x5650_1915_cb

http://hwbot.org/submission/3086688_phill_2_cinebench___r15_core_i7_5820k_1388_cb

http://hwbot.org/submission/3026311_phill_2_cinebench___r15_core_i7_4960x_1326_cb

http://hwbot.org/submission/3098930_phill_2_cinebench___r15_core_i7_4770k_1081_cb

http://hwbot.org/submission/2983521_phill_2_cinebench___r15_core_i7_920_738_cb


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2017)

Managed to find my 5960X scores...  Here we go


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## RealNeil (Dec 11, 2017)

While my i9-7900X is the star around here, I recently put together an i7-7700K box too.
I really like this thing because it's very smooth and powerful. Gaming is top notch with it.


----------



## iLiRRR (Dec 14, 2017)

Been having overheating issues with my i9 -7900x ... finally delidded it and applied grizzly thermal conductonaut liquid metal in place of the garbage TIM intel decided to use on the kaby x series ....  and using a NZXT Kraken x62 closed loop with NT-H1 thermal grease ... its starting to stabilize now so i ran the cinebench ... heres how it faired out . If anyone has similar issues with their i9-7900x please contact me or post here with reply .






RealNeil said:


> While my i9-7900X is the star around here, I recently put together an i7-7700K box too.
> I really like this thing because it's very smooth and powerful. Gaming is top notch with it.
> 
> View attachment 94658


How is your CPU with thermal throttling .... Mine was shutting off at times because of overheating issues... What cooling are you using ?

Any recommendations for as to why my i9-7900X is not being cooled enough is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 14, 2017)

It runs benches without throttling, but if I use it to fold at home the temps really spike to 100C on three of the cores. (using RealTemp to measure things) As soon as I start folding the temp spikes are immediate. There is no slow or gradual raising of temps which would seem like it ~should~ happen. It happens right now when I turn on the folding.
All nine case-fans are running at their medium speed to keep the case from flying away. There is good air flow.
If I disable folding, I can run benchmark progs and it maxes out at 58-60C. Idle temps are at 24-33C on all ten cores
I'm still using the Coolermaster Air Maker-8 cooler with the two stock 140mm fans on it,....but I'm tempted to go with a 360mm kit that I have on the shelf. (AlphaCool Complete Watercooling Set)
I have no doubt that the AlphaCool will tame this thing

.


----------



## iLiRRR (Dec 14, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> It runs benches without throttling, but if I use it to fold at home the temps really spike to 100C on three of the cores. (using RealTemp to measure things) As soon as I start folding the temp spikes are immediate. There is no slow or gradual raising of temps which would seem like it ~should~ happen. It happens right now when I turn on the folding.
> All nine case-fans are running at their medium speed to keep the case from flying away. There is good air flow.
> If I disable folding, I can run benchmark progs and it maxes out at 58-60C. Idle temps are at 24-33C on all ten cores
> I'm still using the Coolermaster Air Maker-8 cooler with the two stock 140mm fans on it,....but I'm tempted to go with a 360mm kit that I have on the shelf. (AlphaCool Complete Watercooling Set)
> ...



Nice... I just hit this new becnhmark of 2163 on my CPU


----------



## er557 (Dec 14, 2017)

@RealNeil : Did you try to run Linx 0.7.1 mkl update 2 ,2017, using the standard test(not A), that should give you a ballpark of how hot it could get, and indeed, with the water kit you should be much better off. As a side bonus, the test will give you a ballpark GFlops result for your cpu after several minutes


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 14, 2017)

never mind


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 15, 2017)

er557 said:


> @RealNeil : Did you try to run Linx 0.7.1 mkl update 2 ,2017, using the standard test(not A), that should give you a ballpark of how hot it could get, and indeed, with the water kit you should be much better off. As a side bonus, the test will give you a ballpark GFlops result for your cpu after several minutes



No, I've just decided to use better cooling on the system. 
I have a 5960X system to build first, then I'll change the cooling on this.
I would love to fold with this if temps were under control.


----------



## RichKnecht (Dec 15, 2017)

Here is one of my x5675.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 22, 2017)

So I decided to take the Air Cooler off of this7900X system and go with an AIO. 
I realized that I was getting thermal throttling on some of my cores, some of the time.

I had a Corsair 280mm AIO on the shelf that I had used before, so I installed it and promptly screwed it up.
While fitting it to the top of my case, I ran a screw into the radiator and punctured it. This is what being in a hurry gets you. (sigh)

I also had a Kraken X41 on that same shelf and went with it. (promising myself to get another 280mm AIO soon) 
After Installation, I find that the Kraken keeps temps well under control. 
With a pair of Cougar 140mm fans in Push/Pull none of the cores overheat anymore. I'm impressed, to say the least.


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 22, 2017)

My new lappy got it for twenty bucks the fan profile was turned off


----------



## natr0n (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2018)

Stock speeds for the X5675's??


----------



## natr0n (Jan 7, 2018)

phill said:


> Stock speeds for the X5675's??


https://ark.intel.com/products/5257...r-X5675-12M-Cache-3_06-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
Stocks speeds are 3.06 GHz says 3.07 on cb for some reason.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 7, 2018)

This is mine at stock, I dont OC with her but im sure I could pull a few more points if I closed some stuff.

https://www.teamdotexe.org/pics/5a526ce3a7d322018-01-07 (1).png


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 7, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> This is mine at stock, I dont OC with her but im sure I could pull a few more points if I closed some stuff.
> 
> https://www.teamdotexe.org/pics/5a526ce3a7d322018-01-07 (1).png



Outrageous!

 Yow!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> This is mine at stock, I dont OC with her but im sure I could pull a few more points if I closed some stuff.
> 
> https://www.teamdotexe.org/pics/5a526ce3a7d322018-01-07 (1).png



Always someone with more cores!! lol   Nice score


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 7, 2018)

@RealNeil @iLiRRR 

How come your 7900X has worse performance than the old 6950X? I thought Skylake-E should have better IPC and multi threading than older gen CPU?


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeah! you'd think that with four more cores I could whup-ass on the 6950X! LOL!
But I'm happy with this Potato CPU anyways.
In real-world use, it's faster than my X99, i7-6850K was. (I sent my 6850K system to my son in California)


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 7, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Yeah! you'd think that with four more cores I could whup-ass on the 6950X! LOL!
> But I'm happy with this Potato CPU anyways.
> In real-world use, it's faster than my X99, i7-6850K was. (I sent my 6850K system to my son in California)




Nah they have the same amount of cores and threads. I was looking at IPC difference between the 2 gen at same core speed.

Think you can run a Cinebench at 4.2GHz OC as well as 1.82 CPU-Z?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2018)

Here ya go, closed some stuff (like chrome and my VMs (3)) netted about 200pts. Dont think Iv posted in here in years, this might not even be the original thread. Thanks for letting me play.


----------



## er557 (Jan 19, 2018)

Fiddled with some windows HPET settings, looks promising....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2018)

Insanely better than the OP's 913 score. XD


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 19, 2018)

er557 said:


> Fiddled with some windows HPET settings, looks promising....
> 
> View attachment 96161



............ isnt that not credible? 3DMark I dont think even lets you run it with HPET issues.  Isn't this cheating?


----------



## er557 (Jan 19, 2018)

On the contrary, I conform to it, I ENABLED hpet in windows, which lowers performance, and also as well enabled enhanced TSCSYNCPOLICY , together leading to smoother frame rates, no lag, on latency, and overall smoother experience. I can get higher score by using  USEPLATFORMCLOCK=false


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 19, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> ............ isnt that not credible? 3DMark I dont think even lets you run it with HPET issues.  Isn't this cheating?


It's not solely related to hpet. The bug is that you change the bclk while the test is running thus tricking it into being quicker than it is. (this only applies to Broadwell and older cpu's running Win 8 or higher, Win 7 is unaffected.

That said you can't change the bclk on that mobo anyway (I think) which makes it a'okay to run benches on 8 and above.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 19, 2018)

er557 said:


> On the contrary, I conform to it, I ENABLED hpet in windows, which lowers performance, and also as well enabled enhanced TSCSYNCPOLICY , together leading to smoother frame rates, no lag, on latency, and overall smoother experience. I can get higher score by using  USEPLATFORMCLOCK=false



Thank you for responding! Im glad you didnt take it the wrong way, naturally im sure you understand.


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2018)

All those threads......


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2018)

Not a barn burner but I'll take it seems to be on point with the quad cores out there.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 24, 2018)

Suicide-run. Not stable at 5GHz


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 25, 2018)

Stock 1950X


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2018)

It's a shame there's not a love button....  Threadripper..... drool.....


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice score with that TR part!


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 25, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Nice score with that TR part!



Wish I could at least tried to OC it a bit though


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 25, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Wish I could at least tried to OC it a bit though



So why don't you try it out?


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 25, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> So why don't you try it out?


The lab PI who bought the components was not pleased with the idea of overclocking. Even enabling XMP took some serious convincing.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 26, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> The lab PI who bought the components was not pleased with the idea of overclocking. Even enabling XMP took some serious convincing.



That makes sense to me. Too bad that you couldn't test it out more.


----------



## liangxiaohan (Feb 2, 2018)

好


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 9, 2018)

Any 8700K's try to beat me? Hehe


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Any 8700K's try to beat me? Hehe


That is awesome!
Blows my tiny Quad core away. LOL.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 9, 2018)

trickson said:


> That is awesome!
> Blows my tiny Quad core away. LOL.View attachment 96945


Have you tried higher OC on your chip? I think 3.9 should be possible on the Wraith Stealth, or 4 Ghz if you can find a Wraith Spire for cheap ? It is a great little cooler the Spire, actually has a copper core and vapour chamber. I think I managed to break 600~ cb on my R3 1200 at 3.925, but the 1300X should be able to get that golden 4.0.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Have you tried higher OC on your chip? I think 3.9 should be possible on the Wraith Stealth, or 4 Ghz if you can find a Wraith Spire for cheap ? It is a great little cooler the Spire, actually has a copper core and vapour chamber. I think I managed to break 600~ cb on my R3 1200 at 3.925, but the 1300X should be able to get that golden 4.0.


I haven't yet still trying to figure out how to set the voltage in the bios there are so many settings and acronyms I am lost. I can take it up to 3.75Ghz but nothing past that. Once I figure out the voltage settings in the bios and all that then I will try for 4.0GHz.

I think some thing is wrong with the program in my system information I have an 8 core CPU yet only 4 are tested with 8 threads? This is not right.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 10, 2018)

trickson said:


> I haven't yet still trying to figure out how to set the voltage in the bios there are so many settings and acronyms I am lost. I can take it up to 3.75Ghz but nothing past that. Once I figure out the voltage settings in the bios and all that then I will try for 4.0GHz.
> 
> I think some thing is wrong with the program in my system information I have an 8 core CPU yet only 4 are tested with 8 threads? This is not right.
> View attachment 96984


Due to the nature of the Piledriver architecture, it is sometimes necessary for programs (and Windows itself) to recognise it as a quad-core with 8 threads. This is because the two Integer cores in each module share some decoding and scheduling hardware and an FPU, so to increase performance the scheduler in software typically assigns threads to the "Modules" first, before the "cores". While technically an 8-core in integer work, it's more of a quad-core in floatingpoint. And somewhere inbetween overall 

I used to have an FX8300, pretty good multi-threaded part for the cost (Especially today they can be had for less than a hundred quid). I managed to OC mine to 5.2 GHz  pretty nippy at those speeds but damn it sucked down the power at 1.6V Haha


----------



## trickson (Feb 11, 2018)

Picked up some more speed. 4.0GHz!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2018)

trickson said:


> Picked up some more speed. 4.0GHz!



Got you with 35w of breathing fury


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## trickson (Feb 11, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Got you with 35w of breathing fury




Nice what did that chip cost? Amazon has it for $259.00. When did you purchase it too?
Mine cost me $130 dollars.

See my entire setup only cost me $350.00 bucks (will be more soon once I purchase more RAM).
I am not showing some epeen here I was just posting my score. I know good and well just how crappy AMD is compared to YOUR Intel so thanks for that. You have the BEST system hands down Mine is crap Hands down worst system ever! 
Price was in my rage I can not afford $2500k for a fing computer so lets sand bag my shitz!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2018)

trickson said:


> Nice what did that chip cost? Amazon has it for $259.00. When did you purchase it too?
> Mine cost me $130 dollars.
> 
> See my entire setup only cost me $350.00 bucks (will be more soon once I purchase more RAM).
> ...



It was free. I paid $62 with tax for the motherboard, case and laptop PSU was like $75, ram was carry over so was the NVMe.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## noel_fs (Feb 11, 2018)

4790K @ 4.6Ghz 1.254v

8Gb 2400Mhz CL10

*955* *points*


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2018)

Ryzen 1600 @ 4ghz 1339cb had to crank up the volts all the way up to 1.45 for cinebench to complete without erroring out, also on stock Wraith Spire cooler so I will stay at 3.9ghz@1.33v for my daily driver


----------



## trickson (Feb 11, 2018)

cdawall said:


> It was free. I paid $62 with tax for the motherboard, case and laptop PSU was like $75, ram was carry over so was the NVMe.


wow even sweeter! You win!
Sure makes me want to smah the crap out of this crap system! What a shear waste of money WOW I feel like a fing fool! Never buy AMD crap AGAIN! EVER! What a WASTE!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2018)

trickson said:


> wow even sweeter! You win!
> Sure makes me want to smah the crap out of this crap system! What a shear waste of money WOW I feel like a fing fool! Never buy AMD crap AGAIN! EVER! What a WASTE!



Ryzen is fine. You got literally the worst amd series to date.


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Ryzen is fine. You got literally the worst amd series to date.


Yep seems to me AMD is just CRAP any more I am done with buying AMD stuff I stopped back when the icores came out should have NEVER looked back. I feel like a fool what a moron buying this CRAP!
Last time I ask for advice!

Selling all three systems for ONE Intel Core i5 system NOW!

Finding out you got screwed, Played for a fool is the worst feeling ever! FuKK I just want to smash the shit out of all this AMD CRAP go back to the Q9650 for another 10 years! FUK!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2018)

trickson said:


> Yep seems to me AMD is just CRAP any more I am done with buying AMD stuff I stopped back when the icores came out should have NEVER looked back. I feel like a fool what a moron buying this CRAP!
> Last time I ask for advice!
> 
> Selling all three systems for ONE Intel Core i5 system NOW!
> ...



We all said not to get an FX chip...


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

cdawall said:


> We all said not to get an FX chip...


It's NOT the FX chip I am pissed about! In fact I like that one. Just can't believe after 9 years of waiting the most AMD managed to do was edge out a blood Q9650! WTF! I am so pissed off at myself for this! It should have been 200% faster! I mean they cant even catch up with i5! For the love of GOD! What a moron I really am!


----------



## Jborg (Feb 12, 2018)

Funny this thread popped up, i was wanting to see some comparisons to the Ryzen 1800x on the single core benchmark under the "Advanced Benchmark" setting since that is going to be the most important benchmark in most circumstances in gaming... some games may use more cores but in general most games rely on single core performance. correct me if I am wrong here.

Here is my score. I am overclocked to 4.20Ghz, could up it some more but the Vcore jump is quite a bit from what I have tested and never found a stable point. Trying to justify an upgrade to Ryzen 2 for gaming only... the i5 still works great though.






Edit: 
Heres a cinebench Single Core graph showing an 1800x. Would be cool to see others scores though


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

Jborg said:


> Funny this thread popped up, i was wanting to see some comparisons to the Ryzen 1800x on the single core benchmark under the "Advanced Benchmark" setting since that is going to be the most important benchmark in most circumstances in gaming... some games may use more cores but in general most games rely on single core performance. correct me if I am wrong here.
> 
> Here is my score. I am overclocked to 4.20Ghz, could up it some more but the Vcore jump is quite a bit from what I have tested and never found a stable point. Trying to justify an upgrade to Ryzen 2 for gaming only... the i5 still works great though.



keep the i5 AMD SUCKS!
I have 2 they both are weak intel is top chip will be another 10 years from the looks.
I am very disappointing with the Ryzen weak!Unbelievable that it is only fractionally better than a Q9650! I waited 9 years to upgrade and It was a mistake I have buyers remorse!

NOTHING could justify an upgrade from that Intel i5 system if you got a ryzen you would be down grading! 
DO NOT BUY AMD FOR AN UPGRADE!


----------



## Jborg (Feb 12, 2018)

trickson said:


> keep the i5 AMD SUCKS!
> I have 2 they both are weak intel is top chip will be another 10 years from the looks.
> I am very disappointing with the Ryzen weak!Unbelievable that it is only fractionally better than a Q9650! I waited 9 years to upgrade and It was a mistake I have buyers remorse!
> 
> ...



I like to go by what the numbers say. I actually have an FX 8350 sitting here in another case that I am about to set up for use in a small file server, a very small one.... idk.... I don't really choose sides, I just buy the best products at the time or try to at least. I am looking at getting a Ryzen 2, which are going to be better than the current Ryzens and are competing with Intel's current offerings. Whether its garbage to you or not isn't really relevant because its creating needed competition.


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

Jborg said:


> I like to go by what the numbers say. I actually have an FX 8350 sitting here in another case that I am about to set up for use in a small file server, a very small one.... idk.... I don't really choose sides, I just buy the best products at the time or try to at least. I am looking at getting a Ryzen 2, which are going to be better than the current Ryzens and are competing with Intel's current offerings. Whether its garbage to you or not isn't really relevant because its creating needed competition.


YEAH! I have a Ryzen and it's a total POS! NOT an upgrade at all A down grade from a 9 year old CPU! IMHO AMD should sell out and focus on there Video cards! Seems that there some what good at.
You seen MY numbers right? They SUCK! Worst CPU EVER! I mean If I crank the Q9650 up to 4.2GHz It would be ON PAR with a NEW CHIP? Unbelievable IMHO I GOT TOOK I was PLAYED! I AM A FOOL FOR BUYING AN AMD SYSTEM TO TRY TO UPGRADE FROM AN INTEL Q9650 I AM A FOOL! DO NOT BE LIKE ME A FOOL! THE F IS FOR FOOL!


----------



## Jborg (Feb 12, 2018)

trickson said:


> YEAH! I have a Ryzen and it's a total POS! NOT an upgrade at all A down grade from a 9 year old CPU! IMHO AMD should sell out and focus on there Video cards! Seems that there some what good at.



Not sure why you think it's so bad. According to this graph... its 21 points lower than my Overclocked i5 in Single threaded performance.... I would bet your Video card would be more of the likely culprit in my opinion. Depends what your trying to do.


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

Jborg said:


> Not sure why you think it's so bad. According to this graph... its 21 points lower than my Overclocked i5 in Single threaded performance.... I would bet your Video card would be more of the likely culprit in my opinion. Depends what your trying to do.


LOL! It is one point higher than an i5? LOL! IT's a POS! I am NOT even NEAR that at 4.GHz! Them numbers are WRONG! they lie to get you to think that amd is worth something to you buy it then the score goes down!!!!  LOOK at the score!

SO AGAIN DON'T BE A TOM FOOL LIKE ME! DON'T BUY AMD FOR ANY REASON OTHER THAN TO LOOSE MONEY AND FEEL LIKE A FOOL!


----------



## Jborg (Feb 12, 2018)

trickson said:


> LOL! It is one point higher than an i5? LOL! IT's a POS! I am NOT even NERE that at 4.GHz! Them numbers are WRONG! LOOK at the score!


If your overclocked to 4.0ghz, and you scored 155 which is within 5 points of what is shown on the graph above, that seems perfectly reasonable to me , that could have been due to other variables such as RAM or some other factor you don't know of.


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

Jborg said:


> If your overclocked to 4.0ghz, and you scored 155 which is within 5 points of what is shown on the graph above, that seems perfectly reasonable to me , that could have been due to other variables such as RAM or some other factor you don't know of.


I warned you not to be a fool. 5 points might as well be a million. it is NOT within tolerance it is NOT even close to performing how a 9 year old upgrade should be! I am telling you all ALL ALL AMD PLATFORMS ARE WEAK! NOTHING can COMPARE to the speed and efficiency of Intel's CPU line DO NOT BE DUPED LIKE ME or you will end up FEELING A FOOL AND regretting your purchase! Thanks TPU!

And If you do buy a Ryzen best not toss that i5 out you will be needing it, lol.


----------



## Jborg (Feb 12, 2018)

trickson said:


> I warned you not to be a fool. 5 points might as well be a million. it is NOT within tolerance it is NOT even close to performing how a 9 year old upgrade should be! I am telling you all ALL ALL AMD PLATFORMS ARE WEAK! NOTHING can COMPARE to the speed and efficiency of Intel's CPU line DO NOT BE DUPED LIKE ME or you will end up FEELING A FOOL AND regretting your purchase! Thanks TPU!



You warned me? Ryzen 2 isn't even out yet lol. But OK, over n' out of this discussion


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

Jborg said:


> You warned me? Ryzen 2 isn't even out yet lol. But OK, over n' out of this discussion


Ryzen 2? What they going backwards? THAT there should have been my first clue! But  I did NOT head any warnings FROM the TPU member's and went with the AMD line and GOT burned so... I just wanted to let you know just how great that i5 of yours still is! NO reason to replace it unless you go i7! AMD hasn't a thing that can compete at all with Intel plain and simple!
I was doing the same thing you are, MAN! I was looking at the scores and then got the CPU only to find EVERYONE blows my Nice New Shinny BRAND NEW LINE FROM AMD AWAY! NOW THAT SHOULD TELL YOU HOW GOOD THAT FEELS! 500 BUCKS wasted! I am such a CLOWN! I hope to GOD I get treated as such NOW!

All it is to me now is a humiliating kick in the crotch! Every time I turn it on or look at it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2018)

On topic please.


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

erocker said:


> On topic please.


Okay sorry SIR.
Love Peace and Joy be with you. The will of Landrew.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2018)

trickson said:


> It's NOT the FX chip I am pissed about! In fact I like that one. Just can't believe after 9 years of waiting the most AMD managed to do was edge out a blood Q9650! WTF! I am so pissed off at myself for this! It should have been 200% faster! I mean they cant even catch up with i5! For the love of GOD! What a moron I really am!



The FX series hit the market in 2012. You ended up with a 6 year old CPU.


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

cdawall said:


> The FX series hit the market in 2012. You ended up with a 6 year old CPU.



And even when it came out it SUCKED! I mean EVERYTHING I HAVE SUCKS! I think I am done forever with AMD! FOREVER! I am so sick of being clowned by them every time I buy there junk! SICK OF IT! Intel IS King after all. NOW I am stuck for the next 5 years or More with CRAP! NEVER AGAIN NEVER AMD NEVER AGAIN! 
2 AMD setups both DOMINATED by EVERYTHING Intel has and then SOME! Must be nice being rich! If I was I would BY STOCK IN INTEL! 

Just look at the scores? Junk Absolute waste of 9 years waiting! Should have just kept my cash now I am BROKE! I Have to try to trade this CRAP off NO ONE WANTS! Can't even GIVE IT AWAY! 
Here are the scores you can see there the WORST POS SYSTEMS ON TPU! JUNK!


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 12, 2018)

trickson said:


> And even when it came out it SUCKED! I mean EVERYTHING I HAVE SUCKS! I think I am done forever with AMD! FOREVER! I am so sick of being clowned by them every time I buy there junk! SICK OF IT! Intel IS King after all. NOW I am stuck for the next 5 years or More with CRAP! NEVER AGAIN NEVER AMD NEVER AGAIN!
> 2 AMD setups both DOMINATED by EVERYTHING Intel has and then SOME! Must be nice being rich! If I was I would BY STOCK IN INTEL!
> 
> Just look at the scores? Junk Absolute waste of 9 years waiting! Should have just kept my cash now I am BROKE! I Have to try to trade this CRAP off NO ONE WANTS! Can't even GIVE IT AWAY!
> Here are the scores you can see there the WORST POS SYSTEMS ON TPU! JUNK! View attachment 97087View attachment 97088


didn't I just say exactly that ..... and didn't you swear up and down that your fx chip was better because 8 core ....


somebody get this man a skylake setup plz
It physically hurts me to see somebody using a fxchip


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> didn't I just say exactly that ..... and didn't you swear up and down that your fx chip was better because 8 core ....
> 
> 
> somebody get this man a skylake setup plz
> ...


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 12, 2018)

here is something to cheer you up








hey its almost as fast as a 4770k a 5 year old chip


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> here is something to cheer you up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 12, 2018)

7820x @ 4.75 24/7 score.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 12, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> here is something to cheer you up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair if you clocked any Skylake quad-core eight-thread part down to the same frequencies as 2400G, it wouldn't be that much faster than 4770K, either. Ryzen is a good core, IPC is pretty close to Intel's best (and for a fraction of the R&D cost mind you) it's just the frequencies that need to come up to match Intel.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 12, 2018)

@trickson that ryzen system is pretty badly gimped... it relies heavily on ram performance... and with one stick of ddr4 you've just Gilloolied that chip.

I would think that is the reason you're not getting the numbers you see in the reviews - with dual channel, some TRFC tweaking, you should be putting up scores much faster than the old Penryn system.

Also gaming performance relies heavily on ram throughput.  Gaming with one stick in on an amd system will choke it.  You're going to get stutters like crazy.

I've never built with a platform this sensitive to ram and also one that requires as much tweaking (common ryzen complaint).  You may want to go dual channel and make sure to tweak the ram up, you're going to see some much better numbers.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 12, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> hey its almost as fast as a 4770k a 5 year old chip



Euuuhgg. c'mon, that's a low blow. That's a 170$ chip, not a 360$ one. Also, this one has an iGPU much more capable than the laughable HD 4600, and a 65W TDP that you can actually cool.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 12, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Not to mention that ryzen system is insanely gimped... it relies heavily on ram performance... and with one stick of ddr4 its crippled pretty badly for cinebench.
> 
> I would think that is the reason you're not getting the numbers you see in the reviews - with dual channel, some TRFC tweaking, you should be putting up scores much faster than the old Penryn system.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't downclock to 4.1 GHz and run Cinebench again, for SCIENCE! Would you? Single and Multi-core. Would be interesting to compare 8/16 vs 8/16 at the same clocks.

I did a test with a friend with my 1600 and his 8700k both at 3.9 GHz and they pulled basically the same multi-core score with the 8700K slightly ahead in single (no more than 10%). Which seems to indicate Ryzen has a better implementation of SMT - I think.

My 1800X scores 1818 pts in multi and 164 pts in single at 4.1 with 3200 mhz c14 ram. 

Cinebench isn't massively reliant on bandwidth so I don't think it would be necessary to remove two memory channels.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 12, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> You wouldn't downclock to 4.1 GHz and run Cinebench again, for SCIENCE! Would you? Single and Multi-core. Would be interesting to compare 8/16 vs 8/16 at the same clocks.
> 
> I did a test with a friend with my 1600 and his 8700k both at 3.9 GHz and they pulled basically the same multi-core score with the 8700K slightly ahead in single (no more than 10%). Which seems to indicate Ryzen has a better implementation of SMT - I think.
> 
> ...




\

everything locked to 4.1

Honestly they're so similar... it's really the additional 600Mhz that makes the difference  (pretty indicative of real world too) - but at a massive power consumption cost -- the one thing i did notice in games is that my 1800x would drop frames in some games, and I noticed that the 7820x behaves exactly the same way if i leave the ram in dual channel - it's fine in quad channel - kind of strange.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 12, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> View attachment 97092\
> 
> everything locked to 4.1


Wow, thanks. 1.1% faster in multi-core but 12.2% faster in single. Seems Ryzen scales better with multiple threads, but only slightly. I wonder how much difference the 1MB L2 cache makes, hm. 

I'm hoping 2800X brings much needed higher frequencies, and perhaps they will target it at 7820X  in which case I will definitely get one.

Anyway thanks again for doing that.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 12, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Wow, thanks. 1.1% faster in multi-core but 12.2% faster in single. Seems Ryzen scales better with multiple threads, but only slightly. I wonder how much difference the 1MB L2 cache makes, hm.
> 
> I'm hoping 2800X brings much needed higher frequencies, and perhaps they will target it at 7820X  in which case I will definitely get one.
> 
> Anyway thanks again for doing that.



Yeah... FOR SCIENCE!

It's funny you say that about the 2800x -- when i bought the 7820x  last year i was basically selling myself on it by going "You're paying more now for Zen+ performance that will be out in a year, then you can just hold out for Cascade Lake X and not have to upgrade to the 2800x when it comes out."


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 12, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Yeah... FOR SCIENCE!
> 
> It's funny you say that about the 2800x -- when i bought the 7820x  last year i was basically selling myself on it by going "You're paying more now for Zen+ performance that will be out in a year, then you can just hold out for Cascade Lake X and not have to upgrade to the 2800x when it comes out."


Yeah, you're essentially right. I'm holding out for 2800X because I can't really afford the 7820X and platform costs  - I'm using a £70 B350 motherboard lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 12, 2018)

I am the 'old guard'


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> @trickson that ryzen system is pretty badly gimped... it relies heavily on ram performance... and with one stick of ddr4 you've just Gilloolied that chip.
> 
> I would think that is the reason you're not getting the numbers you see in the reviews - with dual channel, some TRFC tweaking, you should be putting up scores much faster than the old Penryn system.
> 
> ...


Thank you yeah I plan to get one more stick maybe even just fill all the banks with 32GB see if that takes care of the issue? I don't know..
The system is fast and does game well and yes I do get stutters and that is a ram issue. I should have went with the Intel line I don't know what I was thinking, Now I can't even GIVE this crap away it's worthless! Never AGAIN NEVER AMD EVER!


----------



## RichKnecht (Feb 12, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> 7820x @ 4.75 24/7 score.
> 
> View attachment 97091



Delidded?


----------



## infrared (Feb 12, 2018)

Ahh, frustrating that I can't quite get to 2000 points. nvm.

This is with my good 1800x @ 4.2ghz 1.5v with ram at 3600mhz 14-14-14-28 1T. I did the single cpu test too for those interested in comparing.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 12, 2018)

infrared said:


> Ahh, frustrating that I can't quite get to 2000 points. nvm.
> 
> This is with my good 1800x @ 4.2ghz 1.5v with ram at 3600mhz 14-14-14-28 1T. I did the single cpu test too for those interested in comparing.
> 
> View attachment 97102


DAYUM!! NICE!! :O


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 12, 2018)

infrared said:


> Ahh, frustrating that I can't quite get to 2000 points. nvm.
> 
> This is with my good 1800x @ 4.2ghz 1.5v with ram at 3600mhz 14-14-14-28 1T. I did the single cpu test too for those interested in comparing.
> 
> ...



Nice, wanna trade?


----------



## infrared (Feb 12, 2018)

You'll have to pry it out of my cold dead hands! 

Still gets stomped by @phanbuey's 7820x tho  lol


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 12, 2018)

RichKnecht said:


> Delidded?



Yep... I couldn't keep the AVX 512 stable (-2 offset @4.5) with the stock guacamole they had in there.  Delidded with Conductonaut between IHS and CPU.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 13, 2018)

Yay!!! I beat my personal record with my 1800X;

1827 pts at 4.1 GHz this time with 3466 MHz ram at 14-15-15-36 2T


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 13, 2018)

Quad Core i7-7700K @4.8GHz


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 13, 2018)

infrared said:


> Ahh, frustrating that I can't quite get to 2000 points. nvm.
> 
> This is with my good 1800x @ 4.2ghz 1.5v with ram at 3600mhz 14-14-14-28 1T. I did the single cpu test too for those interested in comparing.
> 
> View attachment 97102



try putting Cinebench into realtime priority, that might get you a few more points.  Also the 11.5 application preset in the bios was the one that got me the highest multicore.

So close though...


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 13, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> try putting Cinebench into realtime priority



How? (noob question)


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

In task manager click on the Process (Cinebench) I believe..  It's been awhile but I think its about there


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 14, 2018)

I tried it out but my scores are the same within one or two points.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 14, 2018)

norms




realtime... not huge but.. something lol


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2018)

Something for the HWBot


----------



## infrared (Feb 15, 2018)

Nooooo, so damn close!  I spent another hour after this, but couldn't get it to pass at that frequency again, and I was getting pretty nervous about spending lots of time >1.5v. I might have another attempt if we get a colder night, the coolant was at 14c so pretty cool already.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 15, 2018)

infrared said:


> Nooooo, so damn close!  I spent another hour after this, but couldn't get it to pass at that frequency again, and I was getting pretty nervous about spending lots of time >1.5v. I might have another attempt if we get a colder night, the coolant was at 14c so pretty cool already.
> 
> View attachment 97223



A 4.3GHz 1800X is pretty damn impressive. I am assuming you will be grabbing a RyZen 2?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 15, 2018)

infrared said:


> Nooooo, so damn close!  I spent another hour after this, but couldn't get it to pass at that frequency again, and I was getting pretty nervous about spending lots of time >1.5v. I might have another attempt if we get a colder night, the coolant was at 14c so pretty cool already.
> 
> View attachment 97223


holy guacamole

Pretty sure that might be higher than the 7820x at 4.3... gonna have to test, i think ryzen outscales


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 15, 2018)

Makes me really wanna overclock that threadripper build!!!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 15, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Makes me really wanna overclock that threadripper build!!!


 dooo itt... bench itttt!


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 15, 2018)

trickson said:


> The system is fast and does game well and yes I do get stutters and that is a ram issue.


... and potentially your VRAM amount since it's 2GB, if games you play use more, spilling out to ram would cause stutters and with you using single channel even more ...


----------



## infrared (Feb 15, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> I am assuming you will be grabbing a RyZen 2?


Possibly if it can exceed 4.4ghz at safe 24/7 voltage, but I'll probably just stick with the 1800X for a bit longer tbh.



phanbuey said:


> holy guacamole
> Pretty sure that might be higher than the 7820x at 4.3... gonna have to test, i think ryzen outscales


That'll be interesting, please do  I've heard this before, I can get some more data points if the 4.3ghz test supports our suspicion. 



xkm1948 said:


> Makes me really wanna overclock that threadripper build!!!


That would be very irresponsible... do it!!


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 15, 2018)

I think that he built the Threadripper system for someone else who refused to OC it.


----------



## RichKnecht (Feb 15, 2018)

So, I retired my X58 and have a new X299 with a 7900X. Still a work in progress, but here is where I am at so far.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 15, 2018)

Your 7900X is scoring higher than mine is.
I was getting in the 2200 range but as time goes on, it's getting slower.

7900X is a great CPU


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 16, 2018)

@infrared





IIIIInnnteresting....  ryzen definitely has some crazy clock scaling.


----------



## RichKnecht (Feb 16, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Your 7900X is scoring higher than mine is.
> I was getting in the 2200 range but as time goes on, it's getting slower.
> 
> 7900X is a great CPU



My latest score is 2524. Still have some tweaking to do, but I am impressed at how this chip overclocks with minimal effort. Way easier than my 5675.


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 16, 2018)

Finally! Just a touch over.  Mesh 3200 and most background apps closed.


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice score there, I'm surprised in a way that it's not a bit more but Intel and adding a few % extra each time...  I'm glad that I haven't bothered upgrading my 5960X...


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 16, 2018)

Dia01 said:


> View attachment 97301
> 
> Finally! Just a touch over.  Mesh 3200 and most background apps closed.



Nice!  I can't get it stable @3200 - lol ... top out at 3131.  Did you have to bump the mesh voltage to get it to 32?  what are you at?

BTW the sisoft sandra multi-media is the best avx stability test ive found so far... crashed my system at unstable settings where prime was stable for hours on end.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 16, 2018)

RichKnecht said:


> My latest score is 2524. Still have some tweaking to do, but I am impressed at how this chip overclocks with minimal effort. Way easier than my 5675.



I'm using an MSI Mainboard that doesn't OC worth a damn. It doesn't run my memory at rated speeds either. (3000MHz.) I can't get it past 2400MHz.
I have a friend that has an ASUS board that I may buy. 
I did upgrade my cooling on this system and that added to the stability for me. Before I did, it was getting into the low 90c range. Now it stays at 70c-75c under load.

I have to say that even with its (mainboard) flaws, this system is very responsive.


----------



## usmc362 (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## infrared (Feb 16, 2018)

Very impressive! 

I uploaded my cinebench 1995cb score to hwbot, an hour ago some random guy reported it, not sure why


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 16, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Nice!  I can't get it stable @3200 - lol ... top out at 3131.  Did you have to bump the mesh voltage to get it to 32?  what are you at?
> 
> BTW the sisoft sandra multi-media is the best avx stability test ive found so far... crashed my system at unstable settings where prime was stable for hours on end.



I was expecting a little more actually, not sure is there is any more fine tuning that can be done.  Settings and readings below:

*BIOS Settings:
CPU Ratio Apply Mode* = All
*CPU Ratio *= 46
*CPU Ratio Mode* = Dynamic
*AVX* = -2
*AVX-512* = -2
*DRAM* = 3400 (15-14-14-34, tRFC 280 @ 1.35V)
*Adaptive + Offset Mode:*
*Core V Offset *= +0.050V​*Ring V Offset* = +0.150V​*DigitALL Power:*
*CPU Overcurrent *= Enhanced​*SVID Communication* = Disabled
*CPU Features:*
*Long Duration Power Limit (W)* = 4096​*Short Duration Power Limit (W)* = 4096​*CPU Current Limit (A) *= 1024​​*BIOS Readings:
CPU Core V* = 1.268V
*Ring V* = 1.060V

*HWINNFO Readings (Idle OS):
VCore:*
Min = 0.916V​Max = 1.288V​*VRing:*
Min = 1.058V​Max = 1.060V​​


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 16, 2018)

infrared said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> I uploaded my cinebench 1995cb score to hwbot, an hour ago some random guy reported it, not sure why
> 
> View attachment 97333


You're not allowed to use anything newer than Win 7 on Ryzen other than a few exceptions. Only on Skylake and newer can you use Win 8 and above for everything.

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/4335_ryz...ias_w88.110_not_allowed_on_select_benchmarks/


----------



## infrared (Feb 16, 2018)

Ahhhhh, that explains it. Weird rule, I can't really be bothered to do a win 7 install just for casual benching, screw that!

Thanks @DR4G00N


----------



## RichKnecht (Feb 16, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> I'm using an MSI Mainboard that doesn't OC worth a damn. It doesn't run my memory at rated speeds either. (3000MHz.) I can't get it past 2400MHz.
> I have a friend that has an ASUS board that I may buy.
> I did upgrade my cooling on this system and that added to the stability for me. Before I did, it was getting into the low 90c range. Now it stays at 70c-75c under load.
> 
> I have to say that even with its (mainboard) flaws, this system is very responsive.



I am having issues with getting y memory where it should be (3466), the highest it will go is 2666. I am using XMP, should I try turning that off?


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Feb 16, 2018)

I9 7980 XE @ 4.6Ghz, not the best one. better will come soon.


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 16, 2018)

@NicklasAPJ Still a monster score though 



RichKnecht said:


> I am having issues with getting y memory where it should be (3466), the highest it will go is 2666. I am using XMP, should I try turning that off?



Try setting the primary's to the XMP SPD, set the voltages to the XMP rating as well see what happens?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 16, 2018)

@Dia01 see if you can run 1T - quad channel doesnt seem to mind.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 16, 2018)

RichKnecht said:


> I am having issues with getting y memory where it should be (3466), the highest it will go is 2666. I am using XMP, should I try turning that off?


IDK,....Having all sorts of problems with getting mine to run the RAM at rated speeds. It's slower than it should be too. (but still fast) 
Most OC settings just don't work with it. (auto or manual input)

When I got the CPU, this mainboard was included with it to "sweeten the deal" for me, now, I can guess why,.............
This is my first time using the X299 platform, so it may just be that I'm screwing it up.
I shouldn't bitch about it. It was 700 bucks for the CPU, a HyperX 64GB Ram kit, and the MSI X299Gaming M7 ACK mainboard.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 17, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> IDK,....Having all sorts of problems with getting mine to run the RAM at rated speeds. It's slower than it should be too. (but still fast)
> Most OC settings just don't work with it. (auto or manual input)
> 
> When I got the CPU, this mainboard was included with it to "sweeten the deal" for me, now, I can guess why,.............
> ...


that is a steal...


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 17, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> that is a steal...



Yeah, and it didn't even fall off the back of a truck either!
I just got the latest BIOS from MSI and it's more stable.
Now it boosts to 4500MHz when I'm running benches with it, but the RAM is only at 2133MHz.
Temps are too high like this, so I may have to get my Alpha-Cool 360 kit out and hook it up.
I'm getting tired of screwing with it.

I think I'm gonna pull the 64GB of DDR4-3000MHz out of it and replace it with a 64GB kit of 2400MHz.

The Ryzen 1700X I have can use it at close to rated speeds.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 17, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Yeah, and it didn't even fall off the back of a truck either!
> I just got the latest BIOS from MSI and it's more stable.
> Now it boosts to 4500MHz when I'm running benches with it, but the RAM is only at 2133MHz.
> Temps are too high like this, so I may have to get my Alpha-Cool 360 kit out and hook it up.
> ...


try with 32gb same chips?  also i have a delid tool laying around if you want it.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 17, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> try with 32gb same chips? also i have a delid tool laying around if you want it.



Good idea on the RAM. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow

Delid? I may do that. Will it fit my CPU?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 17, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Good idea on the RAM. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow
> 
> Delid? I may do that. Will it fit my CPU?



it's specifically designed for the 7800x/7820x/7900x  i already delidded so it's just sitting there.

https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/rockit-99-delid-and-relid-kit-for-skylakex-kabylakex

^ thats it.  It will drop your temps by 15-20c also save you some power draw.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 17, 2018)

Are you loaning it or is it for sale?


----------



## RichKnecht (Feb 17, 2018)

Well, I got my 3466 memory to run at 3200. Still at around 2520 in Cinebench with a max temp of 79 degrees without delidding. Overall pretty snappy performance.

EDIT: Have it at 4.7 on all cores now. Max temps went up~ 2 degrees and Cinebench is now 2566. Going to try to start dropping the voltage a little to see if I can shave off a few degrees.


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 17, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> @Dia01 see if you can run 1T - quad channel doesnt seem to mind.



CPU 4.6, Mesh 32, 15-14-14-34 1T (tRFC 280)
Cinebench Score - 2046 cb.

Only improved by 35.  What should I be expecting here because I'm not getting much further?


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 17, 2018)

RichKnecht said:


> I got my 3466 memory to run at 3200.



I'm looking at that ASUS board you have. Found one for $259.00


----------



## RichKnecht (Feb 17, 2018)

I paid 319 at Microcenter when I bought the processor with it. No crazy RGB stuff, but it looks nicer than the Prime. Always been a fan of the ASUS boards


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2018)

NicklasAPJ said:


> I9 7980 XE @ 4.6Ghz, not the best one. better will come soon.


Dam that's fast!!! Cant wait for the next run man


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 17, 2018)

Dia01 said:


> CPU 4.6, Mesh 32, 15-14-14-34 1T (tRFC 280)
> Cinebench Score - 2046 cb.
> 
> Only improved by 35.  What should I be expecting here because I'm not getting much further?
> View attachment 97344




I think you're right there:





pump your bus to 101 mhz from 100 and that will get you a few more pts for free, and you're set.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 17, 2018)

2200G @ 3.8 (didn't win the silicon lottery  ) with 2866 Mhz ram, ram is rated for 3200 but even 2933 doesn't boot :/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 17, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> 2200G @ 3.8 (didn't win the silicon lottery  ) with 2866 Mhz ram, ram is rated for 3200 but even 2933 doesn't boot :/


Tried Xmp with slightly looser CL timings? What board do you have that 2200g in


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 17, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Tried Xmp with slightly looser CL timings? What board do you have that 2200g in


MSI  B350M Mortar, ram is Avexir C16-18-18 3200. And I tried 2933 with c16 but no joy.  It's the same with my 2400G so I blame the Mobo/Ram.

Here's my 2400g At 3.9 with the same Ram speed/timings.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 17, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> 2200G @ 3.8 (didn't win the silicon lottery  )



How is the system for everyday use? 
Remember that BIOS/MicroCode improvements changed Ryzen's memory performance and overclockability. New BIOS updates sure helped out my 1700X.
I would stay on the lookout for New BIOS downloads for your board. 2200G might just need some tweaking to run it's best.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 17, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> How is the system for everyday use?
> Remember that BIOS/MicroCode improvements changed Ryzen's memory performance and overclockability. New BIOS updates sure helped out my 1700X.
> I would stay on the lookout for New BIOS downloads for your board. 2200G might just need some tweaking to run it's best.


Pretty snappy for every day use  handles games just fine too. I blame my Mobo VRM for my Raven Ridge's "poor" overclock ability. It's the MSI B350M mortar, voltage fluctuation is pretty bad on it  and there is 100mV vdroop even with high LLC. As for the memory, Ryzen hates my Avexir 3200 c16 kit lol. tried my 3200 c14 gskill kit and it boots at 3200 and even 3466 but crashed in firestrike at the latter. But that ram kit is reserved for my 1800X @ 3466 c14 24/7 stable


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 17, 2018)

How is the power supply in the system?
How does the Avexir run in the other PC?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 17, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> How is the power supply in the system?
> How does the Avexir run in the other PC?


Seasonic 360W Gold PSU, I also tried it with my Seasonic 850 FOCUS platinum. Btw my PC MATE has excellent VRM regulation on the 850W so i doubt it's my PSU. Also yes my Avexir kit ran perfectly at 3200 mhz in my Z370 with 8350K when I had it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> dooo itt... bench itttt!



I am not supposed to do this, but did it anyway. Now i am at peace


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 17, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> yes my Avexir kit ran perfectly at 3200 mhz in my Z370 with 8350K when I had it



If it runs at speed in the 1800X system, use it there and move the GSKill over to the Raven Ridge box.



xkm1948 said:


> I am not supposed to do this, but did it anyway.



And we're glad you did! Nice score,.....


----------



## RichKnecht (Feb 18, 2018)

Been messing around with voltages, and here is where I have wound up. Voltage is actually 1.275, not 1V like CPUZ  shows. Temps are around 81 at full load.


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Feb 20, 2018)

RYZEN 3 2200G STOCK // GOODRAM DDR4 2400MHz CL15 @ 3200MHz CL16 // MSI B350 PC MATE


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 21, 2018)

This is an i7-6700K result. I was gonna delid it, but it isn't running hot at all.
I think it's better to leave this one alone.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2018)

just playing with a spare 7700K tonight I have kicking around..


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 27, 2018)

Checking the limit of this 6950X. I don't think I dare push it more with just an air cooler.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Tomgang (Mar 1, 2018)

benched my little Asus Vivostick TS10 powered by an intel Atom CPU
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yeah. Just as small the pc is, the cpu performance the same way. So be afraid be very afraid of this small little monster


----------



## er557 (Mar 5, 2018)

new score with tweaks in latest version of windows 17112.1 redstone 4


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 5, 2018)

er557 said:


> new score with tweaks



Lofty score indeed!


----------



## infrared (Mar 5, 2018)

Awesome score er557 

lol, I just had a look at the current world record on hwbot out of curiosity.. 10,038! 

Cinebench - R15 10038  Rauwomos Aug 20th, 2017 Intel Xeon Platinum 8160


----------



## ronak3010 (Mar 6, 2018)

Still rockin that old i7-860... Still plays games today and is generally quite good when overclocked
Got good silicon on this one, gets to 3.6ghz with only +0.05 vcore.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 6, 2018)

ronak3010 said:


> Still rockin that old i7-860



Ha! Love it! My first gaming PC was a Lynnfield i7-870. I still have it, and it still works fine.
Running Linux on it.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 6, 2018)

ronak3010 said:


> View attachment 98037View attachment 98038
> Still rockin that old i7-860... Still plays games today and is generally quite good when overclocked
> Got good silicon on this one, gets to 3.6ghz with only +0.05 vcore.



Ah yes the same line up together with x58 as the "first core i series" over taking from the core 2 series. Lovely to see you still keep this old lady going. Keep rocking its cheap and dosent ruin your wallet. Like intels new wallet rippers. I promise i will do the same with my x58 setup.


----------



## usmc362 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## phanbuey (Mar 9, 2018)

usmc362 said:


> View attachment 98126


Is that on the AIO?!?

Did you put it in an ice bucket?


----------



## usmc362 (Mar 9, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Is that on the AIO?!?


AIO and AC


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 9, 2018)

what unit is that? i need one now lol...

Also see if it helps to get your TRFC down... you can probably go well below 400, that will help with the latency.


----------



## usmc362 (Mar 9, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> what unit is that? i need one now lol...


My specs



phanbuey said:


> what unit is that? i need one now lol...
> 
> Also see if it helps to get your TRFC down... you can probably go well below 400, that will help with the latency.


My bios won't let me.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Running on 4.17ghz right now due to crashing the E5640, it has become unstable at 4.3ghz, thinking it is RAM related.

Will give her a bench in a bit.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 9, 2018)

Edited as cinebench ss is on my pc and not my mobile that I posted from, move on nothing to see here


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 9, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Did you put it in an ice bucket?



That's an intriguing question. I got a visual on an AIO's radiator sitting in a bucket of ice and water.
Do people actually do this?


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 9, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> That's an intriguing question. I got a visual on an AIO's radiator sitting in a bucket of ice and water.
> Do people actually do this?


 
Yes and it works great... dont know about rust though.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 9, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Yes and it works great... dont know about rust though.



My rads are all painted copper, so rust is not an issue
I wish I had never read your comment. Now my brain is working overtime,.....LOL!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

trying out the new i5 @5Ghz


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Mar 21, 2018)

*4738*

*I9 7980 XE @ 4.8Ghz*


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> trying out the new i5 @5Ghz



That's a great score for an i5 CPU. Temps are good too.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 22, 2018)

Sorry for the dual post. But I was trying to find the EDIT link on my last post and couldn't see it.
Is this part of the new page design on TPU?

Here is my i9-7900X with a pair of 980Ti cards in it. In a while, I'm going to put a pair of 1070 cards inside and run it again.


----------



## RichKnecht (Mar 22, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Sorry for the dual post. But I was trying to find the EDIT link on my last post and couldn't see it.
> Is this part of the new page design on TPU?
> 
> Here is my i9-7900X with a pair of 980Ti cards in it. In a while, I'm going to put a pair of 1070 cards inside and run it again.
> ...




Is this a recent CB run? Seems really low for a 7900x.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 22, 2018)

RichKnecht said:


> Is this a recent CB run? Seems really low for a 7900x.



Yeah, I ran it and then shut down to swap the GPUs out.
Honestly, I've had a lot of trouble with my MSI board. It was included in the deal when I bought the i9-7900X CPU and 64GB (four 16GB sticks)  Hyper-X 2600MHz. RAM kit.
It keeps going to Intel default RAM speeds after a reboot. (1066/2132MHz.)
My RAM is 64GB (eight 8GB sticks) of 3000MHz. GSKill Ripjaws-V. but I just swapped the RAM out for the 64GB Kit of Kingston Hyper-X RAM. 
I'm not going to leave the 300MHz. speed RAM in a system that won't recognize it properly.

I need a better Mainboard for this CPU. (an ASUS or Gigabyte)

My Cinebench score improved slightly with the 1070s and slower RAM in the machine. (go figure)


----------



## RichKnecht (Mar 22, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Yeah, I ran it and then shut down to swap the GPUs out.
> Honestly, I've had a lot of trouble with my MSI board. It was included in the deal when I bought the i9-7900X CPU and 64GB (four 16GB sticks)  Hyper-X 2600MHz. RAM kit.
> It keeps going to Intel default RAM speeds after a reboot. (1066/2132MHz.)
> My RAM is 64GB (eight 8GB sticks) of 3000MHz. GSKill Ripjaws-V. but I just swapped the RAM out for the 64GB Kit of Kingston Hyper-X RAM.
> ...



Well that certainly looks better. I tried HARD to get my 7900x stable at 4.8, but I ultimately dropped it to 4.7GHz and after some tweaking, it's stable with 1.2V.  CB scores are ~2590.  I'm running 32G of Corsair Vengence 3466 RAM clocked at 3600. I have also re-enabled all of the power saving settings ( C-states, Speed shift) and that managed to drop idle temps to 23C with an ambient temp of 20C.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 22, 2018)

That Strix board is better than my *MSI X299 Gaming M-7 ACK*. Someone lent me what I need to de-lid this CPU but I'm not sure about doing it.
I screwed up one of my i7-7700Ks de-lidding it. So I'm pretty gunshy about it.
I'm going to have to either do it or not, pretty soon. I've had his de-lid tool too long.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a feeling whoever sent you the tool won't be delidding anything until cascade lake x so you're probably fine...

Take a few shots... say a few prayers... then go for it.


----------



## RichKnecht (Mar 22, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> That Strix board is better than my *MSI X299 Gaming M-7 ACK*. Someone lent me what I need to de-lid this CPU but I'm not sure about doing it.
> I screwed up one of my i7-7700Ks de-lidding it. So I'm pretty gunshy about it.
> I'm going to have to either do it or not, pretty soon. I've had his de-lid tool too long.



Yeah, I thought about sending my chip to Silicon lottery for delidding. However, I don't think I will get any higher overclocks, just a lower temp.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 22, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Take a few shots... say a few prayers... then go for it.



I'm gonna be a blubbering fool if I mess this one up too!



RichKnecht said:


> Yeah, I thought about sending my chip to Silicon lottery for delidding. However, I don't think I will get any higher overclocks, just a lower temp.


 
Your temps are pretty good already. I say don't fix it!


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 22, 2018)

i would be worried if it was an XE since they have bigger dies, but that tool is designed for the 7900x/7820x.

My delid did only get me like 100MHz more - with another 100Mhz headroom if i went to a waterloop... did drop temps to where i sit cooler at 4.75ghz 1.21 than i did at 4.65 1.156.

I still throttle at 4.8 with the H105, so i just left it at 4.75 really don't notice that 50 mhz


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2018)

My wife is going on a road trip starting tomorrow morning. Maybe I'll do the delid then. That will give me time to commit seppuku if I screw the chip up.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> My wife is going on a road trip starting tomorrow morning. Maybe I'll do the delid then. That will give me time to commit seppuku if I screw the chip up.



Although my temps have been pretty reasonable, and everything I've thrown at the cpu so far barely even makes it break a sweat (other than synthetic benchmarks), I am also considering a delid, and maybe even a copper IHS.  I have to imagine if I did go through with removing the IHS I could likely keep it under 70 Celsius at 5.2 GHz ,not that i need to, but what the heck right?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 23, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> I screwed up one of my i7-7700Ks de-lidding it. So I'm pretty gunshy about it.


With a tool? Its foolproof that way, really. 

I have a tool for the small chips I would be happy to mail to someone to use... but, you can't waffle on it and hold it for gosh knows how long.

I've been looking to borrow a tool for the Skylake-X chips if anyone knows somebody...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> With a tool? Its foolproof that way, really.
> 
> I have a tool for the small chips I would be happy to mail to someone to use... but, you can't waffle on it and hold it for gosh knows how long.
> 
> I've been looking to borrow a tool for the Skylake-X chips if anyone knows somebody...




im looking at possibly getting this one. it relids, and Delids. and seems to be reasonably priced, with good feedback from users. as you said, with a dedicated tool, damage is pretty tough to come by, unless the tool is poor quality OFC, or human error plays a hand.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> With a tool? Its foolproof that way, really.



Yeah, I used a tool with the 7700K and it doesn't work now. (the one pictured above) And the copper heatsink.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Yeah, I used a tool with the 7700K and it doesn't work now. (the one pictured above) And the copper heatsink.



What was it that caused the issue? Was the tool defective ? If you don't mind me asking of course.mainly because I'm considering purchasing that unit and I'd like to know if it was the tool


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> What was it that caused the issue? Was the tool defective ? If you don't mind me asking of course.mainly because I'm considering purchasing that unit and I'd like to know if it was the tool



That's the tool i have - worked great... not scary at all.

@EarthDog  once RealNeil delids i have no issues with him sending it to you for a while  - it doesnt have the relid bracket though, I was more comfortable using my socket pressure to relid so i would have to look for it if you want it.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> What was it that caused the issue? Was the tool defective ? If you don't mind me asking of course.mainly because I'm considering purchasing that unit and I'd like to know if it was the tool



I don't know what went wrong. It was probably my fault. The tool worked perfectly as far as taking the lid off.
It was dead once I was done. I redid it twice and it still didn't work.
The tool I used was for the 6600K, 7700K, 8700K series of CPUs.




phanbuey said:


> That's the tool i have - worked great... not scary at all.
> 
> @EarthDog  once RealNeil delids i have no issues with him sending it to you for a while  - it doesnt have the relid bracket though, I was more comfortable using my socket pressure to relid so i would have to look for it if you want it.



I don't mind sending it along if you don't care. I just wish that I had the relid tool here because my socket is inside of a case and vertical. To use the socket to relocate the lid would mean that I would have to uninstall the mainboard.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 23, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> I don't mind sending it along if you don't care. I just wish that I had the relid tool here because my socket is inside of a case and vertical. To use the socket to relocate the lid would mean that I would have to uninstall the mainboard.



I'll look for it - but if you're off even a bit on the relid, or god forbid, get it backwards.. well you know.

- did you install the CPU and kraken vertically?  That seems hard!

EDIT: i think i saw it the other day while cleaning, ill let you know manana.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

if anyone here has a delid/relid compatible w/ 8600k (cafe latte Lake), please HMU, id love to save the $45 if possible ....it never occurred to me to ask another member if they had one.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2018)

It's not the Kraken anymore. I swapped it out for a Corsair 280MM AIO with three fans on it. The fourth fan is blocked.
The case is a Corsair Carbide Air 540.

It's pictured here with the 1080s in it. Now it has the 1070 Gigabyte cards.







jboydgolfer said:


> if anyone here has a delid/relid compatible w/ 8600k (cafe latte Lake), please HMU, id love to save the $45 if possible ....it never occurred to me to ask another member if they had one.



The one that I own will do that CPU. PM me tomorrow


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> It's not the Kraken anymore. I swapped it out for a Corsair 280MM AIO with three fans on it. The fourth fan is blocked.
> The case is a Corsair Carbide Air 540.
> 
> It's pictured here with the 1080s in it. Now it has the 1070 Gigabyte cards.
> ...


Will do & TY. Ill need to order some gallium & gasket sealant beforehand

That AIO cooler is a beast ,huh?  I have one too, it is heats worst enemy . I bought mine in 2016 & got it pretty cheap too, i  couldn't believe it was actually that old because it doesn't look that old. Out of all the aio liquid coolers I've owned ,that one aged the best, it probably has a lot to do with the tubing being sleeved and  high-quality


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2018)

Yeah, mine works pretty well too. I bought it about a year ago and then forgot it was on the shelf. I found it not long ago and I knew that it would help the i9 out.

So Gallium? Does it come in a liquid form?
I have black high-temp RTV and Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut I can send you to use. Just send back the unused portion.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> So Gallium? Does it come in a liquid form?
> I have black high-temp RTV and Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut I can send you to use. Just send back the unused portion.




conductonaut liquid metal and prolimitech. they are Galium ( & other metals) and prolimitech is  Gasket sealant. it was just shorter for me to type galium & sealant  laziness


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 23, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> That's the tool i have - worked great... not scary at all.
> 
> @EarthDog  once RealNeil delids i have no issues with him sending it to you for a while  - it doesnt have the relid bracket though, I was more comfortable using my socket pressure to relid so i would have to look for it if you want it.


Same here, no relid bracket. Would happy to pay for shipping and fast food meal for sending it!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> That Strix board is better than my *MSI X299 Gaming M-7 ACK*. Someone lent me what I need to de-lid this CPU but I'm not sure about doing it.
> I screwed up one of my i7-7700Ks de-lidding it. So I'm pretty gunshy about it.
> I'm going to have to either do it or not, pretty soon. I've had his de-lid tool too long.



Well... there does seem to be a 10 C gap in between your two Cinebench runs. Was this closed case? If so, you have an obvious airflow issue, the 1070's are more efficient, but the 980ti's dump too much heat in that case that can't leave it proper. Want to verify that (and exclude the different RAM as well), then dial back to 1 1070 and run again. I'll take a small guess and say your scores will be similar but your temps much lower. In that case, improve case airflow before you risk the delid.

As for the low scores, definitely temp related, you're hitting 100C


----------



## RichKnecht (Mar 23, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Well... there does seem to be a 10 C gap in between your two Cinebench runs. Was this closed case? If so, you have an obvious airflow issue, the 1070's are more efficient, but the 980ti's dump too much heat in that case that can't leave it proper. Want to verify that (and exclude the different RAM as well), then dial back to 1 1070 and run again. I'll take a small guess and say your scores will be similar but your temps much lower. In that case, improve case airflow before you risk the delid.
> 
> As for the low scores, definitely temp related, you're hitting 100C



I saw that. He definitely needs better cooling. That Corsair AIO is simply inadequate.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2018)

OK, I'll be tearing apart the i9 box later today and going for the de-lid. 
If you will, both of you PM me with an addy and what CPU you plan to work on. This is so I don't mix up the two tools that I have here with the one you need. Mine does 6600K, 7700K, and 8700K. CPUs, and *phanbuey*'s does the X-CPUs.
I have 4 tubes of Conductonaught but only one of the black high heat RTV. Each box will include the Conductonaught but *jboydgolfer *gets the RTV.

I'll post my results when I know how I did.
I'll mail boxes on Monday.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> If you will, both of you PM me with an addy and what CPU you plan to work on.



done  

thanks a TON, Really awesome of you.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Well... there does seem to be a 10 C gap in between your two Cinebench runs. Was this closed case? If so, you have an obvious airflow issue, the 1070's are more efficient, but the 980ti's dump too much heat in that case that can't leave it proper. Want to verify that (and exclude the different RAM as well), then dial back to 1 1070 and run again. I'll take a small guess and say your scores will be similar but your temps much lower. In that case, improve case airflow before you risk the delid.
> 
> As for the low scores, definitely temp related, you're hitting 100C



The case is a Corsair Carbide Air 540 with seven 140mm Cougar Vortex High flow fans in it. What's weird is that when I do any benchmark runs, the temps spike to maximum immediately. In no time at all,......zip.

That makes me wonder about the temp sensors on the mainboard.



jboydgolfer said:


> done
> 
> thanks a TON, Really awesome of you.



I'm only doing what was done for me already by phanbuey.
I like being able to help out.


----------



## RichKnecht (Mar 23, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> The case is a Corsair Carbide Air 540 with seven 140mm Cougar Vortex High flow fans in it. What's weird is that when I do any benchmark runs, the temps spike to maximum immediately. In no time at all,......zip.
> 
> That makes me wonder about the temp sensors on the mainboard.



Have you verified that the pump is working? I would seriously consider a custom loop to cool that chip. I have 2 EK PE 240mm radiators with EK Vardar fans on both of them pushing air through, an EVO full nickle block, and D5 RGB pump. This combo keeps my temps at 75C max load at 65% pump flow. My case is a MasterCase Maker 5 with glass side panel.

EDIT: My chip is not delidded.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> The case is a Corsair Carbide Air 540 with seven 140mm Cougar Vortex High flow fans in it. What's weird is that when I do any benchmark runs, the temps spike to maximum immediately. In no time at all,......zip.
> 
> That makes me wonder about the temp sensors on the mainboard.



That would point me towards the AIO like @RichKnecht suspected


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 26, 2018)

Old hexa core power!

Need to try again with my Samsung HCH9 mems instead of these Micron D9GTR's.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 26, 2018)

New hexa power.


----------



## er557 (Mar 27, 2018)

To thee thy tweaketh, go the spolis...
currently my dual xeons are running a newer efi hack containing -90mv undervolt of vcore, -60mv offset of cache, and -50mv offset of system agent, yielding two more turbo bins for all 36 cores simultaneously, placing it at x31,     3.1ghz all cores or 3.5ghz up to 20 cores. starting off with a cinebench score of 4400, having tweaked the bcd options of hpet and adding the now being installed windows rs4 with ultimate performance power scheme, I expect no less of 5000 cinebench, all while not being overclocked one bit, as the board does not support it, only turbo unlock. Also the driver breaks TDP lock, allowing the cpus to push 300 watt each easily without throttling, plus setting constant vccin of 1.8v for stability and finishing off with microcode setup of 0x39 , also for stability. As the cpu initializes in a modded bios without microcode.  All of that in a pair of 400$ each xeons, netting the performance of multi 1k$$$'s of equivalent procs. While destroying in performance any current retail cpu, including the not yet released parts. To be continued soon...


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice score! is that 2x 18 cores? my 7980 XE does 47xx


----------



## er557 (Mar 28, 2018)

yes, 2x 18c, at a very low vcore, not overclocked, very low temps, plus they both together have 80 pcie lanes, and of course ECC ram support, featuring NUMA for low latency octal channel ddr4 access for any ram section from either cpu.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 29, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Old hexa core power!
> 
> Need to try again with my Samsung HCH9 mems instead of these Micron D9GTR's.
> View attachment 98818




my hair stood on end when i saw those volts.....ace score dude.


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 29, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> my hair stood on end when i saw those volts.....ace score dude.


Eh, it's not too bad, this was with my water chiller so temps were low single digits under load.
I was also only using my cheap waterblock on the thing so it was getting too hot under load past 1.7V to run stable.

Need to bring out the chiller pot to keep it under control.  Maybe see 5.1GHz+.

I was taking it easy on the uncore too, it'll do around 4.25GHz @ 1.475V VTT when I need it to.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 29, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Eh, it's not too bad, this was with my water chiller so temps were low single digits under load.
> I was also only using my cheap waterblock on the thing so it was getting too hot under load past 1.7V to run stable.
> 
> Need to bring out the chiller pot to keep it under control.  Maybe see 5.1GHz+.



Be careful about voltage above 1.6 volts on X58. Voltage above that is in the danger zone of frying the cpu with high voltage.

But with that said. Nice score and if you can get the north bridge up to 3800 mhz or 4000 MHz that shut give you a few ekstra points as well.

Here is my own I7 980X running NB af 3990 MHz so it is possible to do so and 4.75 GHz resulting in a 1103 score on air cooling.


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2018)

The fun I remember having with X58 and phase cooling.... Sadly no Cinebench results then tho   Although we did manage a 5.13Ghz @ 1.435vcore...  Which I thought was pretty darn decent!!  How stable it was... No idea lol 





Here's one of my stock pair of X5650's in my SR-2 





Ahhh...  Happy days


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 30, 2018)

*er557 - Xeon E5-2686 v3 (x2) - 36 Cores / 72 Threads @ 3100 MHz = 5005 cb*
*NicklasAPJ - i7 7980XE - 18 Cores / 36 Threads @ 4800 MHz = 4738 cb*
*liangxiaohan - i7 7960X - 16 Cores / 32 Threads @ 4998 MHz = 4475 cb*
*Vego - i7 7980XE - 18 Cores / 36 Threads @ 4603 MHz = 4408 cb*
*usmc362 - i7 7940X - 14 Cores / 28 Threads @ 4904 MHz = 3821 cb*
*xkm1948 - Threadripper 1950X - 16 Cores / 32 Threads @ 3998 MHz = 3348 cb*
*Solaris17 - i7 7980XE - 18 Cores / 36 Threads @ 2600 MHz = 3321 cb*
*HammerON - EPYC 7401P - 24 Cores / 48 Threads @ 2793 MHz = 3158 cb*
*James Dean - Xeon E5-2??? v3 (x2) - 28 Cores / 56 Threads @ ???? MHz = 2987 cb*
*kniaugaudiskis - Xeon E5-2686 v3 - 18 Cores / 36 Threads @ 3397 MHz = 2938 cb*
*RichKnecht - i7 7900X - 10 Cores / 20 Threads @ 4798 MHz = 2631 cb*
*Vego - i7 7900X - 10 Cores / 20 Threads @ 4700 MHz = 2523 cb*
*RealNeil - i7 7900X - 10 Cores / 20 Threads @ 4500 MHz = 2375 cb*
*EarthDog - i7 6950X - 10 Cores / 20 Threads @ 4489 MHz = 2323 cb*
*FlanK3r - R7 1700X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 5095 MHz = 2271 cb*
*Vego - i7 6950X - 10 Cores / 20 Threads @ 4700 MHz = 2258 cb*
*xkm1948 - i7 6950X - 10 Cores / 20 Threads @ 4306 MHz = 2244 cb*
*iLiRRR - i7 7900X - 10 Cores / 20 Threads @ ???? MHz = 2163 cb*
*phanbuey - i7 7820X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ ???? MHz = 2078 cb*
*Dia01 - i7 7820X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4601 MHz = 2046 cb*
*Vego - i7 7820X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4700 MHz = 2027 cb*
*infrared - R7 1800X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4199 MHz = 1945 cb*
*Johan45 - R7 1700X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4226 MHz = 1941 cb*
*phill - i7 5960X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4755 MHz = 1928 cb*
*Vego - i7 5960X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4700 MHz = 1901 cb*
*cdawall - R7 1800X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4099 MHz = 1866 cb*
*phanbuey - R7 1800X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4020 MHz = 1849 cb*
*MetalRacer - i7 5960X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4604 MHz = 1817 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection - R7 1800X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4100 MHz = 1816 cb*
*chuck216 - R7 1700X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 3900 MHz = 1763 cb*
*alucasa - Xeon E5-2683 v3 - 14 Cores / 28 Threads @ ???? MHz = 1719 cb*
*etha4n - R7 1700 - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 3600 MHz = 1710 cb*
*Jhelms - R7 1700 - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 3800 MHz = 1675 cb*
*Hockster - i7 8700K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 5000 MHz = 1608 cb*
*natr0n - Xeon X5675 (x2) - 12 Cores / 24 Threads @ 3392 MHz = 1551 cb*
*Vego - i7 7800X - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4700 MHz = 1510 cb*
*patriotaki - i7 5930K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4699 MHz = 1421 cb*
*cdawall - i7 6850K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4544 MHz = 1419 cb*
*Vellinious - R5 1600X - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4181 MHz = 1406 cb*
*The Pack - i7 6850K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4400 MHz = 1405 cb*
*Brandon - R7 1700 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 3000 MHz = 1371 cb*
*Vellinious - i7 5820K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ ???? MHz = 1365 cb*
*techtard - R5 1600 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 3892 MHz = 1348 cb*
*RejZoR - i7 5820K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4499 MHz = 1341 cb*
*NdMk2o1o - R5 1600 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 3990 MHz = 1339 cb*
*erixx - i7 5930K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4600 MHz = 1323 cb*
*blugbox - i7 5930K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4399 MHz = 1317 cb*
*Laki89 - Xeon X5660 (x2) - 12 Cores / 24 Threads @ 2800 MHz = 1307 cb*
*RealNeil - i7 6850K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4199 MHz = 1307 cb*
*xkm1948 -  - i7 5820K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ ???? MHz = 1267 cb*
*johnspack - Xeon E5-1650 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 3200 MHz = 1240 cb*
*phill - Xeon X5650 (x2) - 12 Cores / 24 Threads @ 2663 MHz = 1234 cb*
*jboydgolfer - i5 8600K - 6 Cores / 6 Threads @ 5000 MHz = 1226 cb*
*Knoxx29  - Xeon X5690 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 5087 MHz = 1188 cb*
*DR4G00N - Xeon X5670 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 5003 MHz = 1154 cb*
*scevism - i7 4960X - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4400 MHz = 1149 cb*
*agello24 - R5 1600 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 3492 MHz = 1148 cb*
*FreedomEclipse - i7 3930K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ ???? MHz = 1141 cb*
*Schmuckley - Xeon E5-2670 - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 3248 MHz = 1127 cb*
*fullinfusion - i7 7700K - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 5000 MHz = 1116 cb*
*Tomgang - i7 980X - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4750 MHz = 1103 cb*
*oinkypig - Xeon X5675 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4894 MHz = 1102 cb*
*Arctucas - i7 6700K - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 4875 MHz = 1097 cb*
*FilipM - Xeon X5660 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4678 MHz = 1090 cb*
*ahujet - i7 3930K - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4250 MHz = 1089 cb*
*RichKnecht - Xeon X5675 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4600 MHz = 1064 cb*
*Schmuckley - Xeon X5670 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4460 MHz = 1037 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK - Xeon X5670 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4546 MHz = 1035 cb*
*RealNeil - i7 7700K - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 4800 MHz = 1033 cb*
*Morgoth - Xeon W5580 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ ???? MHz = 1032 cb*
*RealNeil - i7 6700K - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 4599 MHz = 992 cb*
*Hockster - i7 6700K - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ ???? MHz = 989 cb*
*Neve29th - i7 6700K - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 4600 MHz = 979 cb*
*Zyll Goliath - Xeon E5645 - 6 Cores / 12 Threads @ 4119 MHz = 960 cb*
*RealNeil - i7 4790K - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ ???? MHz = 952 cb*
*rippleddcman - Xeon E5-2660 - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ ???? MHz = 935 cb*
*sn2x - i7 5775C - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 4299 MHz = 929 cb*
*Enterprise24 - i7 2600K - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 4999 MHz = 880 cb*
*Enterprise24 - i5 6500 - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 5101 MHz = 860 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection - R5 2400G - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 3900 MHz = 859 cb*
*Lt_JWS - R5 1400 - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 3892 MHz = 832 cb*
*Chloe Price - i5 7600K - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 5000 MHz = 800 cb*
*Thimblewad - FX-8350 - 8 Cores / 8 Threads @ 4830 MHz = 761 cb*
*cdawall - i7 6700T - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 2810 MHz = 755 cb*
*DR4G00N - FX-8150 - 8 Cores / 0 Threads @ 5016 MHz = 744 cb*
*flmatter - i7 7700HQ - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 2810 MHz = 728 cb*
*natr0n - Xeon E3-1290 - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 1682 MHz = 692 cb*
*jboydgolfer - i5 4690K - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 4697 MHz = 689 cb*
*laamanaator - i7 950 - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 1682 MHz = 687 cb*
*MrGenius - i5 3570K - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 4800 MHz = 671 cb*
*RealNeil - i5 6600K - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ ???? MHz = 660 cb*
*Final_Fighter - i5 3570K - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ ???? MHz = 649 cb*
*Jborg - i5 4690K - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 4200 MHz = 646 cb*
*DR4G00N - i3 7350K - 2 Cores / 4 Threads @ 5413 MHz = 618 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK - Xeon E5620 - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 4000 MHz = 616 cb*
*Recon-UK - Xeon E5640 - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 4000 MHz = 607 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection - R3 2200G - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 3800 MHz = 598 cb*
*biffzinker - R3 1200 - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 3825 MHz = 597 cb*
*trickson - R3 1300X - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 4020 MHz = 574 cb*
*ronak3010 - i7 860 - 4 Cores / 8 Threads @ 3612 MHz = 568 cb*
*adamiakadam00 - R3 2200G - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 3500 MHz = 553 cb*
*XiGMAKiD - Core 2 Quad Q9450 - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 3600 MHz = 398 cb*
*Enterprise24 - Celeron G3900 - 2 Cores / 2 Threads @ 4511 MHz = 370 cb*
*jboydgolfer - Pentium G3258 - 2 Cores / 2 Threads @ 4697 MHz = 332 cb*
*Tomgang - Atom x5 - 4 Cores / 4 Threads @ 480 MHz = 97 cb*
*Melvis - Turion Dual-Core ZM-80 - 2 Cores / 2 Threads @ 2100 MHz = 84 cb*
*jboydgolfer - Core 2 Duo T6500 - 2 Cores / 2 Threads @ 2100 MHz = 75 cb*
*DR4G00N - Pentium 4 531 - 1 Core / 1 Thread @ 4199 MHz = 48 cb*


total cores/threads, for (x2)
this is a new template ill be using to post everyones scores in 1 post if the OP wants me to, advice would be nice.. (scores are clickable) *number score*

i hope this helps xD
Page 3 Post 71 <-- bookmark to finish this


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 30, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy  you are the man


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 30, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> @T4C Fantasy  you are the man


*phanbuey - R7 1800X - 8 Cores / 16 Threads @ 4020 MHz - Score = 1849 cb*

just found


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 30, 2018)

Is This a Thread hijack attempt 


T4C Fantasy said:


> This is a new template ill be using to post everyones scores in 1 post if the OP wants me to,



I thought threads only got taken over if thread was interesting  and the OP either Left or was Banned So was unable or unwilling to maintain thread.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 30, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Is This a Thread hijack attempt
> 
> 
> I thought threads only got taken over if thread was interesting  and the OP either Left or was Banned So was unable or unwilling to maintain thread.


I spoke to caps mainly to implement this template, he gave the ok i just need w1zzard to finish it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2018)

i will msg him now...ive had dramas this morning....whoever called it good friday was wrong.


----------



## er557 (Mar 30, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy :   Great chart!  a typo in number #9 from the top, @kniaugaudiskis , it's a 2696 v3, not 2686 v3. There's a difference, the 2696 is a much more expensive top of the line clone of 2699 v3, it's turbo max is 3.8ghz, unlike the 2686 which is more energy efficient, a cheaper oem part, and turbos to 3.5ghz. In real life they are about 15% apart.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 30, 2018)

er557 said:


> @T4C Fantasy :   Great chart!  a typo in number #9 from the top, @kniaugaudiskis , it's a 2696 v3, not 2686 v3. There's a difference, the 2696 is a much more expensive top of the line clone of 2699 v3, it's turbo max is 3.8ghz, unlike the 2686 which is more energy efficient, a cheaper oem part, and turbos to 3.5ghz. In real life they are about 15% apart.


Fixed


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 30, 2018)

Reduced the overclock from 3,875 to 3,825 MHz = 597


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 31, 2018)

Download: https://www.maxon.net/en/products/cinebench/



*Name*
|
*CPU*
|
*Core*
|
*Clock*
|
*Score*
*er557*
|
*Xeon E5-2686 v3 (x2)*
|
*36C/72T*
|
*@ 3100 MHz*
|
*5005 cb*
*NicklasAPJ*
|
*i7 7980XE*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*4738 cb*
*liangxiaohan*
|
*i7 7960X*
|
*16C/32T*
|
*@ 4998 MHz*
|
*4475 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7980XE*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 4603 MHz*
|
*4408 cb*
*usmc362*
|
*i7 7940X*
|
*14C/28T*
|
*@ 4904 MHz*
|
*3821 cb*
*xkm1948*
|
*Threadripper 1950X*
|
*16C/32T*
|
*@ 3998 MHz*
|
*3348 cb*
*Solaris17*
|
*i7 7980XE*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 2600 MHz*
|
*3321 cb*
*HammerON*
|
*EPYC 7401P*
|
*24C/48T*
|
*@ 2793 MHz*
|
*3158 cb*
*James Dean*
|
*Xeon E5-2??? v3 (x2)*
|
*28C/56T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*2987 cb*
*kniaugaudiskis*
|
*Xeon E5-2686 v3*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 3397 MHz*
|
*2938 cb*
*RichKnecht*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4798 MHz*
|
*2631 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*2523 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4500 MHz*
|
*2375 cb*
*EarthDog*
|
*i7 6950X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4489 MHz*
|
*2323 cb*
*FlanK3r*
|
*R7 1700X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 5095 MHz*
|
*2271 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 6950X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*2258 cb*
*xkm1948*
|
*i7 6950X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4306 MHz*
|
*2244 cb*
*iLiRRR*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*2163 cb*
*phanbuey*
|
*i7 7820X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*2078 cb*
*Dia01*
|
*i7 7820X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4601 MHz*
|
*2046 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7820X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*2027 cb*
*mykepeers*
|
*Xeon E5-2697 v3 ES*
|
*14C/28T*
|
*@ 2700 MHz*
|
*2000 cb*
*infrared*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*1945 cb*
*Johan45*
|
*R7 1700X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4226 MHz*
|
*1941 cb*
*phill*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4755 MHz*
|
*1928 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*1901 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4099 MHz*
|
*1866 cb*
*phanbuey*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4020 MHz*
|
*1849 cb*
*MetalRacer*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4604 MHz*
|
*1817 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4100 MHz*
|
*1816 cb*
*chuck216*
|
*R7 1700X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3900 MHz*
|
*1763 cb*
*alucasa*
|
*Xeon E5-2683 v3*
|
*14C/28T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1719 cb*
*etha4n*
|
*R7 1700*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3600 MHz*
|
*1710 cb*
*skline00*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1708 cb*
*Jhelms*
|
*R7 1700*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3800 MHz*
|
*1675 cb*
*Hockster*
|
*i7 8700K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*1608 cb*
*usmc362*
|
*Xeon E5-1680 v2*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1577 cb*
*natr0n*
|
*Xeon X5675 (x2)*
|
*12C/24T*
|
*@ 3392 MHz*
|
*1551 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7800X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*1510 cb*
*patriotaki*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4699 MHz*
|
*1421 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*i7 6850K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4544 MHz*
|
*1419 cb*
*Vellinious*
|
*R5 1600X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4181 MHz*
|
*1406 cb*
*The Pack*
|
*i7 6850K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4400 MHz*
|
*1405 cb*
*broken pixel*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*1393 cb*
*Brandon*
|
*R7 1700*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3000 MHz*
|
*1371 cb*
*Vellinious*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1365 cb*
*techtard*
|
*R5 1600*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3892 MHz*
|
*1348 cb*
*buildzoid*
|
*i7 3960X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1344 cb*
*RejZoR*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4499 MHz*
|
*1341 cb*
*NdMk2o1o*
|
*R5 1600*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3990 MHz*
|
*1339 cb*
*erixx*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4600 MHz*
|
*1323 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4584 MHz*
|
*1318 cb*
*blugbox*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4399 MHz*
|
*1317 cb*
*Laki89*
|
*Xeon X5660 (x2)*
|
*12C/24T*
|
*@ 2800 MHz*
|
*1307 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 6850K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*1307 cb*
*xkm1948*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1267 cb*
*Ferrum Master*
|
*i7 3960X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4804 MHz*
|
*1240 cb*
*johnspack*
|
*Xeon E5-1650*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3200 MHz*
|
*1240 cb*
*phill*
|
*Xeon X5650 (x2)*
|
*12C/24T*
|
*@ 2663 MHz*
|
*1234 cb*
*yotano211*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4300 MHz*
|
*1230 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*i5 8600K*
|
*6C/6T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*1226 cb*
*gdallsk*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4399 MHz*
|
*1216 cb*
*Knoxx29*
|
*Xeon X5690*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 5087 MHz*
|
*1188 cb*
*FreedomEclipse*
|
*i7 3930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*1171 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 5003 MHz*
|
*1154 cb*
*scevism*
|
*i7 4960X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4400 MHz*
|
*1149 cb*
*agello24*
|
*R5 1600*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3492 MHz*
|
*1148 cb*
*Schmuckley*
|
*Xeon E5-2670*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3248 MHz*
|
*1127 cb*
*fullinfusion*
|
*i7 7700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*1116 cb*
*Tomgang*
|
*i7 980X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4750 MHz*
|
*1103 cb*
*oinkypig*
|
*Xeon X5675*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4894 MHz*
|
*1102 cb*
*Arctucas*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4875 MHz*
|
*1097 cb*
*FilipM*
|
*Xeon X5660*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4678 MHz*
|
*1090 cb*
*ahujet*
|
*i7 3930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4250 MHz*
|
*1089 cb*
*RichKnecht*
|
*Xeon X5675*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4600 MHz*
|
*1064 cb*
*Schmuckley*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4460 MHz*
|
*1037 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4546 MHz*
|
*1035 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 7700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*1033 cb*
*T4C Fantasy*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4742 MHz*
|
*1033 cb*
*Morgoth*
|
*Xeon W5580*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1032 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon X5650*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4473 MHz*
|
*1015 cb*
*kniaugaudiskis*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4293 MHz*
|
*999 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4599 MHz*
|
*992 cb*
*Hockster*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*989 cb*
*TheHunter*
|
*i7 4770K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4601 MHz*
|
*980 cb*
*Neve29th*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4600 MHz*
|
*979 cb*
*FYFI13*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4799 MHz*
|
*968 cb*
*F-Zero*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*963 cb*
*Zyll Goliath*
|
*Xeon E5645*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4119 MHz*
|
*960 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*952 cb*
*flowtek*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*940 cb*
*rippleddcman*
|
*Xeon E5-2660*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*935 cb*
*sn2x*
|
*i7 5775C*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4299 MHz*
|
*929 cb*
*GelatanousMuck*
|
*i7 3770K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*913 cb*
*Enterprise24*
|
*i7 2600K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4999 MHz*
|
*880 cb*
*puma99dk*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4000 MHz*
|
*869 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 4770K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*864 cb*
*Enterprise24*
|
*i5 6500*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 5101 MHz*
|
*860 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection*
|
*R5 2400G*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3900 MHz*
|
*859 cb*
*Lt_JWS*
|
*R5 1400*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3892 MHz*
|
*832 cb*
*Chloe Price*
|
*i5 7600K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*800 cb*
*Thimblewad*
|
*FX-8350*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 4830 MHz*
|
*761 cb*
*yotano211*
|
*i7 4900MQ*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3800 MHz*
|
*758 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*i7 6700T*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 2010 MHz*
|
*755 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*FX-8150*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 5016 MHz*
|
*744 cb*
*flmatter*
|
*i7 7700HQ*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 2810 MHz*
|
*728 cb*
*chuck216*
|
*FX-8320*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*701 cb*
*Batou1986*
|
*FX-8320*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 4400 MHz*
|
*695 cb*
*natr0n*
|
*Xeon E3-1290*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 1682 MHz*
|
*692 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*i5 4690K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4697 MHz*
|
*689 cb*
*laamanaator*
|
*i7 950*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 1682 MHz*
|
*687 cb*
*MrGenius*
|
*i5 3570K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*671 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i5 6600K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*660 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon E5640*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4482 MHz*
|
*656 cb*
*Final_Fighter*
|
*i5 3570K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*649 cb*
*Jborg*
|
*i5 4690K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4200 MHz*
|
*646 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*i5 2500K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*644 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*i3 7350K*
|
*2C/4T*
|
*@ 5413 MHz*
|
*618 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon E5620*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4151 MHz*
|
*618 cb*
*Recon-UK*
|
*Xeon E5640*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4000 MHz*
|
*607 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection*
|
*R3 2200G*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3800 MHz*
|
*598 cb*
*biffzinker*
|
*R3 1200*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3825 MHz*
|
*597 cb*
*trickson*
|
*R3 1300X*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4020 MHz*
|
*574 cb*
*P4-630*
|
*i5 6500*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3200 MHz*
|
*571 cb*
*ronak3010*
|
*i7 860*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3612 MHz*
|
*568 cb*
*adamiakadam00*
|
*R3 2200G*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3500 MHz*
|
*553 cb*
*studioproz*
|
*i5 4690*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3500 MHz*
|
*530 cb*
*Caring1*
|
*i5 3570K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3400 MHz*
|
*508 cb*
*damric*
|
*i3 6100*
|
*2C/4T*
|
*@ 4602 MHz*
|
*491 cb*
*XiGMAKiD*
|
*Core 2 Quad Q9450*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3600 MHz*
|
*398 cb*
*Enterprise24*
|
*Celeron G3900*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 4511 MHz*
|
*370 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*Pentium G3258*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 4697 MHz*
|
*332 cb*
*Fouquin*
|
*Phenom X4 9950 BE*
|
*4C/0T*
|
*@ 3045 MHz*
|
*297 cb*
*Drone*
|
*i7 4510U*
|
*2C/4T*
|
*@ 2600 MHz*
|
*277 cb*
*MrGenius*
|
*Core 2 Duo E8600*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 3333 MHz*
|
*179 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*A6 7400K*
|
*2C/0T*
|
*@ 4523 MHz*
|
*167 cb*
*Tomgang*
|
*Atom x5*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 480 MHz*
|
*97 cb*
*Melvis*
|
*Turion X2 Ultra ZM-80*
|
*2C/0T*
|
*@ 2100 MHz*
|
*84 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*Core 2 Duo T6500*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 2100 MHz*
|
*75 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*Pentium 4 531*
|
*1C/1T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*48 cb*number score is clickable


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2018)

Hockster said:


> New hexa power.




what Freq did you run during that test out of curiosity?



T4C Fantasy said:


> *@jboydgolferi5 2500K4C/4T@ 3700MHz MHz644 cb*


it was stock Frequency BTW, sorry if it wasnt included, so that would be 3.7Ghz.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 3, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> what Freq did you run during that test out of curiosity?
> 
> 
> it was stock Frequency BTW, sorry if it wasnt included, so that would be 3.7Ghz.


5000, he told me in a convo


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> 5000, he told me in a convo



damn, not bad then....he only beat me with another 350 points or so, with 6 more threads  me thinks me won the silicon lottery per chance. im hoping to get this sucker delidded, and really capable to crank it up....im thinking of ordering a Delidding tool this week, if the other option falls through...excited


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 3, 2018)

Seems @CAPSLOCKSTUCK IS WELL REPRESENTED IN THAT LIST ( Oops  capslock not removed).
as is *jboydgolfer*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Seems @CAPSLOCKSTUCK IS WELL REPRESENTED IN THAT LIST ( Oops  capslock not removed).
> as is *jboydgolfer*



I ran it on several of my builds, so i got multiple entries. iz got major MLGeeziest techbench skills.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 3, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I ran it on several of my builds, so i got multiple entries. iz got major MLGeeziest techbench skills.


post all of your scores with clock speeds


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> post all of your scores with clock speeds



I will from now on, I apologize I just must of forgot it on that one....my memory is slowly slipping the older I get


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 4, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> my memory is slowly slipping the older I get



Yeah, that shit's contagious too.  (I store ~everything~ in my memory blank)


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 7, 2018)

Just posting to say that De-Lidding my 7700K system's CPU really helped with temps.
See pics below.

BTW: tried to add this to my last post, but the EDIT function is gone for the post now. Is this by design?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 7, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Just posting to say that De-Lidding my 7700K system's CPU really helped with temps.
> See pics below.
> 
> BTW: tried to add this to my last post, but the EDIT function is gone for the post now. Is this by design?
> ...


Yeah its a thing, its why i want to take over this thread for the listing


----------



## Artas1984 (Apr 7, 2018)

1300 with Xeon E5-2630 V4 ES 2.3 GHz (10 core/20 thread). I now have Xeon E5-2680 V4 ES, but have not tested it yet. Meanwhile my Core i7 5775C does 850 at 4.2 GHz.

http://img.techpowerup.org/180407/core-i7-5775c-4-2-ghz-cb-r15.jpg


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 7, 2018)

*Name*
|
*CPU*
|
*Core*
|
*Clock*
|
*Score*
*er557*
|
*Xeon E5-2686 v3 (x2)*
|
*36C/72T*
|
*@ 3100 MHz*
|
*5005 cb*
*NicklasAPJ*
|
*i7 7980XE*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*4738 cb*
*liangxiaohan*
|
*i7 7960X*
|
*16C/32T*
|
*@ 4998 MHz*
|
*4475 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7980XE*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 4603 MHz*
|
*4408 cb*
*usmc362*
|
*i7 7940X*
|
*14C/28T*
|
*@ 4904 MHz*
|
*3821 cb*
*xkm1948*
|
*Threadripper 1950X*
|
*16C/32T*
|
*@ 3998 MHz*
|
*3348 cb*
*Solaris17*
|
*i7 7980XE*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 2600 MHz*
|
*3321 cb*
*HammerON*
|
*EPYC 7401P*
|
*24C/48T*
|
*@ 2793 MHz*
|
*3158 cb*
*James Dean*
|
*Xeon E5-2??? v3 (x2)*
|
*28C/56T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*2987 cb*
*kniaugaudiskis*
|
*Xeon E5-2686 v3*
|
*18C/36T*
|
*@ 3397 MHz*
|
*2938 cb*
*RichKnecht*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4798 MHz*
|
*2631 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*2523 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4500 MHz*
|
*2375 cb*
*EarthDog*
|
*i7 6950X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4489 MHz*
|
*2323 cb*
*FlanK3r*
|
*R7 1700X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 5095 MHz*
|
*2271 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 6950X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*2258 cb*
*xkm1948*
|
*i7 6950X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 4306 MHz*
|
*2244 cb*
*iLiRRR*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*2163 cb*
*phanbuey*
|
*i7 7820X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*2078 cb*
*Dia01*
|
*i7 7820X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4601 MHz*
|
*2046 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7820X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*2027 cb*
*mykepeers*
|
*Xeon E5-2697 v3 ES*
|
*14C/28T*
|
*@ 2700 MHz*
|
*2000 cb*
*infrared*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*1945 cb*
*Johan45*
|
*R7 1700X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4226 MHz*
|
*1941 cb*
*phill*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4755 MHz*
|
*1928 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*1901 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4099 MHz*
|
*1866 cb*
*phanbuey*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4020 MHz*
|
*1849 cb*
*MetalRacer*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4604 MHz*
|
*1817 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection*
|
*R7 1800X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4100 MHz*
|
*1816 cb*
*chuck216*
|
*R7 1700X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3900 MHz*
|
*1763 cb*
*alucasa*
|
*Xeon E5-2683 v3*
|
*14C/28T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1719 cb*
*etha4n*
|
*R7 1700*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3600 MHz*
|
*1710 cb*
*skline00*
|
*i7 5960X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1708 cb*
*Jhelms*
|
*R7 1700*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3800 MHz*
|
*1675 cb*
*Hockster*
|
*i7 8700K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*1608 cb*
*usmc362*
|
*Xeon E5-1680 v2*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1577 cb*
*natr0n*
|
*Xeon X5675 (x2)*
|
*12C/24T*
|
*@ 3392 MHz*
|
*1551 cb*
*Vego*
|
*i7 7800X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*1510 cb*
*patriotaki*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4699 MHz*
|
*1421 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*i7 6850K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4544 MHz*
|
*1419 cb*
*Vellinious*
|
*R5 1600X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4181 MHz*
|
*1406 cb*
*The Pack*
|
*i7 6850K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4400 MHz*
|
*1405 cb*
*broken pixel*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*1393 cb*
*Brandon*
|
*R7 1700*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3000 MHz*
|
*1371 cb*
*Vellinious*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1365 cb*
*techtard*
|
*R5 1600*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3892 MHz*
|
*1348 cb*
*buildzoid*
|
*i7 3960X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1344 cb*
*RejZoR*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4499 MHz*
|
*1341 cb*
*NdMk2o1o*
|
*R5 1600*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3990 MHz*
|
*1339 cb*
*erixx*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4600 MHz*
|
*1323 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4584 MHz*
|
*1318 cb*
*blugbox*
|
*i7 5930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4399 MHz*
|
*1317 cb*
*Laki89*
|
*Xeon X5660 (x2)*
|
*12C/24T*
|
*@ 2800 MHz*
|
*1307 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 6850K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*1307 cb*
*Artas1984*
|
*Xeon E5-2630 V4 ES*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ 2300 MHz*
|
*1300 cb*
*xkm1948*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1267 cb*
*Ferrum Master*
|
*i7 3960X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4804 MHz*
|
*1240 cb*
*johnspack*
|
*Xeon E5-1650*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3200 MHz*
|
*1240 cb*
*phill*
|
*Xeon X5650 (x2)*
|
*12C/24T*
|
*@ 2663 MHz*
|
*1234 cb*
*yotano211*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4300 MHz*
|
*1230 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*i5 8600K*
|
*6C/6T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*1226 cb*
*gdallsk*
|
*i7 5820K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4399 MHz*
|
*1216 cb*
*Knoxx29*
|
*Xeon X5690*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 5087 MHz*
|
*1188 cb*
*FreedomEclipse*
|
*i7 3930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*1171 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 5003 MHz*
|
*1154 cb*
*scevism*
|
*i7 4960X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4400 MHz*
|
*1149 cb*
*agello24*
|
*R5 1600*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 3492 MHz*
|
*1148 cb*
*Schmuckley*
|
*Xeon E5-2670*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 3248 MHz*
|
*1127 cb*
*fullinfusion*
|
*i7 7700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*1116 cb*
*Tomgang*
|
*i7 980X*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4750 MHz*
|
*1103 cb*
*oinkypig*
|
*Xeon X5675*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4894 MHz*
|
*1102 cb*
*Arctucas*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4875 MHz*
|
*1097 cb*
*FilipM*
|
*Xeon X5660*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4678 MHz*
|
*1090 cb*
*ahujet*
|
*i7 3930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4250 MHz*
|
*1089 cb*
*RichKnecht*
|
*Xeon X5675*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4600 MHz*
|
*1064 cb*
*Schmuckley*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4460 MHz*
|
*1037 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4546 MHz*
|
*1035 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 7700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*1033 cb*
*T4C Fantasy*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4742 MHz*
|
*1033 cb*
*Morgoth*
|
*Xeon W5580*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*1032 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon X5650*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4473 MHz*
|
*1015 cb*
*kniaugaudiskis*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4293 MHz*
|
*999 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4599 MHz*
|
*992 cb*
*Hockster*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*989 cb*
*TheHunter*
|
*i7 4770K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4601 MHz*
|
*980 cb*
*Neve29th*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4600 MHz*
|
*979 cb*
*FYFI13*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4799 MHz*
|
*968 cb*
*F-Zero*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*963 cb*
*Zyll Goliath*
|
*Xeon E5645*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4119 MHz*
|
*960 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*952 cb*
*flowtek*
|
*i7 4790K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*940 cb*
*rippleddcman*
|
*Xeon E5-2660*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*935 cb*
*sn2x*
|
*i7 5775C*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4299 MHz*
|
*929 cb*
*GelatanousMuck*
|
*i7 3770K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*913 cb*
*Enterprise24*
|
*i7 2600K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4999 MHz*
|
*880 cb*
*puma99dk*
|
*i7 6700K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4000 MHz*
|
*869 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i7 4770K*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*864 cb*
*Enterprise24*
|
*i5 6500*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 5101 MHz*
|
*860 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection*
|
*R5 2400G*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3900 MHz*
|
*859 cb*
*Artas1984*
|
*i7 5775C*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4200 MHz*
|
*850 cb*
*Lt_JWS*
|
*R5 1400*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3892 MHz*
|
*832 cb*
*Chloe Price*
|
*i5 7600K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 5000 MHz*
|
*800 cb*
*Thimblewad*
|
*FX-8350*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 4830 MHz*
|
*761 cb*
*yotano211*
|
*i7 4900MQ*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3800 MHz*
|
*758 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*i7 6700T*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 2010 MHz*
|
*755 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*FX-8150*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 5016 MHz*
|
*744 cb*
*flmatter*
|
*i7 7700HQ*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 2810 MHz*
|
*728 cb*
*chuck216*
|
*FX-8320*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 4700 MHz*
|
*701 cb*
*Batou1986*
|
*FX-8320*
|
*8C/0T*
|
*@ 4400 MHz*
|
*695 cb*
*natr0n*
|
*Xeon E3-1290*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 1682 MHz*
|
*692 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*i5 4690K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4697 MHz*
|
*689 cb*
*laamanaator*
|
*i7 950*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 1682 MHz*
|
*687 cb*
*MrGenius*
|
*i5 3570K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*671 cb*
*RealNeil*
|
*i5 6600K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*660 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon E5640*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4482 MHz*
|
*656 cb*
*Final_Fighter*
|
*i5 3570K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*649 cb*
*Jborg*
|
*i5 4690K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4200 MHz*
|
*646 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*i5 2500K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3700 MHz*
|
*644 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*i3 7350K*
|
*2C/4T*
|
*@ 5413 MHz*
|
*618 cb*
*CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
|
*Xeon E5620*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4151 MHz*
|
*618 cb*
*Recon-UK*
|
*Xeon E5640*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 4000 MHz*
|
*607 cb*
*ArbitraryAffection*
|
*R3 2200G*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3800 MHz*
|
*598 cb*
*biffzinker*
|
*R3 1200*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3825 MHz*
|
*597 cb*
*trickson*
|
*R3 1300X*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 4020 MHz*
|
*574 cb*
*P4-630*
|
*i5 6500*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3200 MHz*
|
*571 cb*
*ronak3010*
|
*i7 860*
|
*4C/8T*
|
*@ 3612 MHz*
|
*568 cb*
*adamiakadam00*
|
*R3 2200G*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3500 MHz*
|
*553 cb*
*studioproz*
|
*i5 4690*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3500 MHz*
|
*530 cb*
*Caring1*
|
*i5 3570K*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3400 MHz*
|
*508 cb*
*damric*
|
*i3 6100*
|
*2C/4T*
|
*@ 4602 MHz*
|
*491 cb*
*XiGMAKiD*
|
*Core 2 Quad Q9450*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 3600 MHz*
|
*398 cb*
*Enterprise24*
|
*Celeron G3900*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 4511 MHz*
|
*370 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*Pentium G3258*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 4697 MHz*
|
*332 cb*
*Fouquin*
|
*Phenom X4 9950 BE*
|
*4C/0T*
|
*@ 3045 MHz*
|
*297 cb*
*Drone*
|
*i7 4510U*
|
*2C/4T*
|
*@ 2600 MHz*
|
*277 cb*
*MrGenius*
|
*Core 2 Duo E8600*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 3333 MHz*
|
*179 cb*
*cdawall*
|
*A6 7400K*
|
*2C/0T*
|
*@ 4523 MHz*
|
*167 cb*
*Tomgang*
|
*Atom x5*
|
*4C/4T*
|
*@ 480 MHz*
|
*97 cb*
*Melvis*
|
*Turion X2 Ultra ZM-80*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 2100 MHz*
|
*84 cb*
*jboydgolfer*
|
*Core 2 Duo T6500*
|
*2C/2T*
|
*@ 2100 MHz*
|
*75 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*Pentium 4 531*
|
*1C/1T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*48 cb*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2018)

Had i of been able to crank the OC up to 5Ghz, Im sure the results would be different.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Had i of been able to crank the OC up to 5Ghz, Im sure the results would be different.


i would add but i cant yet, i have it saved in my backup though, i want to take over this thread strictly because i made this awesome scoreboard for this thread, i added yours to it but whats the point of reposting a whole scoreboard on every entry



*Name*
|
*CPU*
|
*Core*
|
*Clock*
|
*Score*
*FreedomEclipse*
|
*i7 3930K*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 4199 MHz*
|
*1171 cb*
*DR4G00N*
|
*Xeon X5670*
|
*6C/12T*
|
*@ 5003 MHz*
|
*1154 cb*
*FreedomEclipse*
|
*i5 8600K*
|
*6C/6T*
|
*@ 4800 MHz*
|
*1150 cb*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i would add but i cant yet, i have it saved in my backup though, i want to take over this thread strictly because i made this awesome scoreboard for this thread, i added yours to it but whats the point of reposting a whole scoreboard on every entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you not take over the thread?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can you not take over the thread?


we were waiting for CAPS to give the go ahead but he hasnt been on in a week .

at some point though i should just be able to but need W1zzard to do it.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 12, 2018)

*2131* with 7820x @ 4.74  24/7 clocks... so close to 7900x @ stock but the volts for 4.8 are ludicrous.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 12, 2018)

*Name*
|
*CPU*
|
*Core*
|
*Clock*
|
*Score*
*iLiRRR*
|
*i7 7900X*
|
*10C/20T*
|
*@ ???? MHz*
|
*2163 cb*
*phanbuey*
|
*i7 7820X*
|
*8C/16T*
|
*@ 4747 MHz*
|
*2131 cb*


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 16, 2018)

I messed up on other post, here you go!

hard to believe I beat a 5820k by one point, hehehehe I think I have the fastest 8600k on TPU @T4C Fantasy 



http://imgur.com/B8gtQYi




http://imgur.com/OiJqTCL


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I messed up on other post, here you go!
> 
> hard to believe I beat a 5820k by one point, hehehehe I think I have the fastest 8600k on TPU @T4C Fantasy
> 
> ...


the other thread will be the main thread, its ok to post there


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> the other thread will be the main thread, its ok to post there



I couldn't figure out why there were no posts below mine, that was my bad, I was like !!!! I bet he didn't want me to post here, lol


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I couldn't figure out why there were no posts below mine, that was my bad, I was like !!!! I bet he didn't want me to post here, lol


i updated your score in other thread

new thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-score-scoreboard.243354/#post-3829097


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 16, 2018)

@jboydgolfer you are up to bat buddy! I have top 8600k score on TPU now and your right behind me!  go go go!   I'm gonna be so mad if you beat me by like 1 point lol


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 16, 2018)

Played with the 7350K under dry ice on the weekend. 

Soon I'll hopefully have an i7 8700K to run in this mobo. Long live Z170M OCF!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Played with the 7350K under dry ice on the weekend.
> 
> Soon I'll hopefully have an i7 8700K to run in this mobo. Long live Z170M OCF!
> 
> ...


I will add your score after i sleep 5.8ghz is nuts

Main post has scoreboard now


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I will add your score after i sleep 5.8ghz is nuts


It's not too bad, dry ice isn't cold enough for this chip really as it crashes with voltage higher than 1.55V. It'll do about 6.55GHz @ 1.875V on LN2.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

list now has sort ordering, you can sort by names, there are many multiple entries.

main post has scoreboard now

i added Spoiler sections to show just workstation or desktop/mobile and Dual sockets

amd leads the workstation board xD


----------



## Therandomness (Apr 16, 2018)

Ah, the return of the Pentium that couldn't.






There's so much to improve in the memory alone


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 16, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Played with the 7350K under dry ice on the weekend.
> 
> Soon I'll hopefully have an i7 8700K to run in this mobo. Long live Z170M OCF!
> 
> ...



Kinda expected more at 5.8 but it's still a dual core I guess. It's good that someone found a use for the 7350K


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

Therandomness said:


> Ah, the return of the Pentium that couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you unable to OC that? you almost beat a 4.6GHz pentium while at 3.5


----------



## Therandomness (Apr 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> you unable to OC that? you almost beat a 4.6GHz pentium while at 3.5


Locked multiplier, and I don't feel like playing with the BCLK on this little board with 3 phases


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

Therandomness said:


> Locked multiplier, and I don't feel like playing with the BCLK on this little board with 3 phases


did you min max and shut all down to get that 321? xD


----------



## Therandomness (Apr 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> did you min max and shut all down to get that 321? xD


I do think the comparison is a little unfair between the G3258 and G4560, considering the G4560 has hyperthreading  And yes, I shut as many other things down.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

Therandomness said:


> I do think the comparison is a little unfair between the G3258 and G4560, considering the G4560 has hyperthreading  And yes, I shut as many other things down.


awesome, but i was pointing out that you were so close and that you could beat it xD


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> think I have the fastest 8600k on TPU



Nope.   You have the highest clocked 8600,   But unless you can be 1226 at 5 GHz it isnt the fastest  

I've never tried beyond 5GHz , i'll give it a shot tomorrow . Get ready to be the second highest score for an 8600K


----------



## Therandomness (Apr 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> awesome, but i was pointing out that you were so close and that you could beat it xD


Just give me a little bit (a long while) to get a fresh Windows 10 install on some random HDD so I can test the 4560 on a clean install.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Nope.   You have the highest clocked 8600,   But unless you can be 1226 at 5 GHz it isnt the fastest
> 
> I've never tried beyond 5GHz , i'll give it a shot tomorrow . Get ready to be the second highest score for an 8600K


i like your spirit,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i like your spirit,



ive never tried to clock beyond 5Ghz, but my temps are under 60c at 5Ghz, so i definitely have the room. he barely beat me with 200 more Mhz, im confident even at 5100Mhz, he might get beat. we'll see.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> ive never tried to clock beyond 5Ghz, but my temps are under 60c at 5Ghz, so i definitely have the room. he barely beat me with 200 more Mhz, im confident even at 5100Mhz, he might get beat. we'll see.


do you close all your programs and even smaller apps like keyboard software etc? it helps


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 16, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Kinda expected more at 5.8 but it's still a dual core I guess. It's good that someone found a use for the 7350K


Well it's all relative, it's like a 7700K scoring 1300+, so 658 on a dual is not too bad.



jboydgolfer said:


> Nope.   You have the highest clocked 8600,   But unless you can be 1226 at 5 GHz it isnt the fastest
> 
> I've never tried beyond 5GHz , i'll give it a shot tomorrow . Get ready to be the second highest score for an 8600K


Lend it to me, I'll crush that 5.2GHz score @ just 5GHz...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Well it's all relative, it's like a 7700K scoring 1300+, so 658 on a dual is not too bad.
> 
> 
> Lend it to me, I'll crush that 5.2GHz score @ just 5GHz...


i just want to remind everyone since this thread is 3 years old, the MAIN thread now has a scoreboard along with 3 Spoiler scoreboards.;

also shame on no member being able to beat AMD in a single socket workstation cpu war xD


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> do you close all your programs and even smaller apps like keyboard software etc? it helps


  I don't close anything ,sometimes I'll have Netflix or YouTube running in the background. It's not super important to me I already know the answer  . i just run it,


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I don't close anything ,sometimes I'll have Netflix or YouTube running in the background. It's not super important to me I already know the answer  . i just run it,


youll gain 50+ points depending on the cpu lol, i gained 25 or so


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> youll gain 50+ points depending on the cpu lol, i gained 25 or so



 Ill have to give it a shot.  It occurred to me to do it that way ,but I figured it was only going to be a minute difference. Tomorrow  I should have time to try to get above 5 GHz or just try it at 5 GHz & turning off all the other software


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ill have to give it a shot.  It occurred to me to do it that way ,but I figured it was only going to be a minute difference. Tomorrow  I should have time to try to get above 5 GHz or just try it at 5 GHz & turning off all the other software


nice , yeah clearing up cpu time is great way to get free points, im tied with a 7700k that is 100mhz above my 6700K and i dont do voltage stuff  i just do bios OC and thats it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> nice , yeah clearing up cpu time is great way to get free points, im tied with a 7700k that is 100mhz above my 6700K and i dont do voltage stuff  i just do bios OC and thats it.



You mean you don't adjust offset voltages? Increase short duration or longer duration power limits?  You just change the multiplier or something? 

 Hopefully at least you're changing your load line calibration


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> You mean you don't adjust offset voltages? Increase short duration or longer duration power limits?  You just change the multiplier or something?
> 
> Hopefully at least you're changing your load line calibration


just the automatic bios settings on my OC Formula


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 17, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> View attachment 99860


added, nice score


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 17, 2018)

Any advice for me? my 5.2 ghz is stable in 8 hours plus of AIDA64 stability test, with avx -2 its stable in prime95 all 3 torture tests, games, etc. but when I turn avx to 0 and nothing else changed, everything else is still stable and prime95 doesnt crash but it says hardware failure on like one or two cores.  so do i just say screw prime95 and leave it the way it is since my scores are good with avx -2 on? or should i try to adjust system agent voltage, VCCIO? and if so, what should i set their values at? i am currently on Override mode with 1.425v and LLC at mode 4 which gives me same Vcore as in BIOS as in HWINFO... 

so im wondering, maybe I need an override and offset? if so what should i do? offset plus or minus? and then value for that... any help is welcome, stupid prime95... ugh.

@jboydgolfer Did you run your 5ghz at AVX 0 on prime95 yet to see if its fully stable? I bet it won't pass. Won't crash, but I bet you will get "hardware failure" as I did. currently only 4.9ghz avx 0 grants me no hardware fatal errors, regardless of voltage increases or decreases. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rdware-fatal-error-but-avx-2-its-fine.243404/ if you are interested in further discussion of it :/  its really annoying problem.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 17, 2018)

edit: retry with 4.8GHz ;P


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 17, 2018)

Doc41 said:


> View attachment 99869
> edit: retry with 4.8GHz ;P


updated list, wow 3 4790Ks next to eachother


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> just the automatic bios settings on my OC Formula



 Like one of those buttons you hit and it's OC mode or something?  I know it's easy ,but often those settings entered by the manufacturer of your motherboard pump tons of voltage in to your CPU ,or at least for asrock they do.  There's only really about four or five things you need to change when doing a manual overclock it's quite simple .  But if you like doing it that way I'd recommend not running it for extended periods of time with that auto overclock function


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> updated list, wow 3 4790Ks next to eachother


Only to be outdone by a 4770K at 200MHz less.  Can't see the original details for the 4770K, to see if  memory/cache might have had something to do with this anomaly.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 17, 2018)

Can't even beat a good old 4770K. I feel so ashamed T.T 
First entrance for any high performance Coffee Lake laptop CPUs (I hope so )


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 17, 2018)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> View attachment 99882
> 
> Can't even beat a good old 4770K. I feel so ashamed T.T
> First entrance for any high performance Coffee Lake laptop CPUs (I hope so )


congrats you have the worse scoring 6 core and 12 thread on the list xD


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> congrats you have the worse scoring 6 core and 12 thread on the list xD



Gotta wait for BIOS update then  I saw a newer version of BIOS for the lower-end FX504GD model just minutes ago. Hope that could change things up.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 17, 2018)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Gotta wait for BIOS update then  I saw a newer version of BIOS for the lower-end FX504GD model just minutes ago. Hope that could change things up.


i like you system specs for benchmarks lol


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i like you system specs for benchmarks lol



That's the downside of spearheading into the new line of products (too soon) I guess 
lol 
I hope I can crack 1100 cb with that i7 tbh - that's the regular score of that chip (so far).


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 17, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Any advice for me? my 5.2 ghz is stable in 8 hours plus of AIDA64 stability test, with avx -2 its stable in prime95 all 3 torture tests, games, etc. but when I turn avx to 0 and nothing else changed, everything else is still stable and prime95 doesnt crash but it says hardware failure on like one or two cores.  so do i just say screw prime95 and leave it the way it is since my scores are good with avx -2 on? or should i try to adjust system agent voltage, VCCIO? and if so, what should i set their values at? i am currently on Override mode with 1.425v and LLC at mode 4 which gives me same Vcore as in BIOS as in HWINFO...
> 
> so im wondering, maybe I need an override and offset? if so what should i do? offset plus or minus? and then value for that... any help is welcome, stupid prime95... ugh.
> 
> ...



The only reason I'll do an over clock is to score it in a benchmark and then I set it right back ,and although I see the benefit to stress testing a over clock, unless there's an endgame to it what's the point really  To stress testing for hours on end?

If I can run a test and get a score I'm done with it. Running prime 95 with AVX ,for eight hours, or 12 hours, to me is senseless, it's like buying tires for your car ,that will allow it to go to the top of the Himalayan mountains ,even though you drive a Honda Civic in New York City. It doesn't make any sense and therefore I don't Do it.  If I get 5ghz , i run a test, & im done, there's no need to run a six core CPU @ overclock for anything other than running a benchmark. And if there was a need for more power, I would've bought a more powerful chip

dont get me wrong, im not faulting anyone for doing it to their CPU, maybe they like ot do it, i personalyl take no pleasure from OC'ing, i just liek to see what my cpu can do, nothing more.


EDIT*

*i tried while i had a few minutes to bring the OC up to 5100Mhz, it loads , and starts the bench, but BSOD's, im nto 100% certain what settings i need to refine to get it right, but with my voltages SO low (1.184) and my temps equally low, i know it has more, but im not a super OC guy, so im kinda hesitant to go in and chase a higher score without looking into method , and options of this new board of mine, ill try it when i have more time on my hands. My OS keeps going into recovery mode when i BSOD which took a bunch of my free tim  to do this, ill get it, just need some more studying first*


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 17, 2018)

PGA 478 (Air) :




Pentium Extreme Edition 955 (AIO) :




Pentium Extreme Edition 965 (Air+) :




Xeon X3370 (AIO) :





Core i7 4960X (Air+) :


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 17, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> PGA 478 (Air) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


added, your now on the leaderboard 

you added more xD ill add more later have GPUs to add

all added


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2018)

@agent_x007 Very nice score with your 4960X on air   Managed a little higher with mine but that was with water cooling!!  Impressive CPU


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 17, 2018)

phill said:


> @agent_x007 Very nice score with your 4960X on air   Managed a little higher with mine but that was with water cooling!!  Impressive CPU


you didnt list yours?


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2018)

I've had one or two there I've not listed, I got out of competitive benching a few years ago now


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2018)

phill said:


> @agent_x007 Very nice score with your 4960X on air   Managed a little higher with mine but that was with water cooling!!  Impressive CPU


VenomousX + 2x 120mm x 38mm Delta fans for you 
Probably got lucky on silicon lotter part as well...
Highest I went so far (CPU-z valid only) :


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2018)

Very nice   So hit and miss with these CPUs but I always find that water cooling does seem to work better with the overclocking..  How much vcore do you put through the CPU at most when your testing?


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2018)

Highest I set was 1,50V Vcore (CPU-z valid for 4,85GHz, Cinebench 2003 4,8GHz stable, 4,73GHz R15). 
However, that's for benchmarks only.
I like my CPU on low Vcore and good frequency (I'm using negative offset for 4,5GHz OC).


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2018)

I do like my 5960X for low vcore..  Think it's an amazing CPU, shame it's 'old hat now'


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 18, 2018)

Welp, finally it works as expected ...
Somehow I still want it to reach 1000 CB.
Added the score of my home PC's i3 2130 as well.





Here's the i3 2130:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 18, 2018)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Welp, finally it works as expected ...
> Somehow I still want it to reach 1000 CB.
> Added the score of my home PC's i3 2130 as well.
> 
> ...


added your scores


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2018)

@lynx29  sorry bud 


lynx29 said:


> I'm gonna be so mad if you beat me by like 1 point lol



well then You should be happy with this then  20 points is better than 1 point, right? 

@T4C Fantasy

*1285 points @ 5200Mhz 8600k *@jboydgolfer
i didnt have time or the knowledge to properly adjust Voltages, so i set a higher 1.38v , and took it for a run, likely could drop it, but temps arent a issue on this chip thankfully.

I had a strange "issue/problem" while trying to get OC settings right & stable...maybe someone here has run into it as well. I set a 5100Mhz OC, booted into Win10, and began running bench tests, as soon as test started, i noticed my Frequency had climbed to 5400Mhz!?  I didnt want to cause damage , so i shutdown immediately, & it wasnt set to that Frequency in bios (it was 5100) , i dont know wtf happened, but seeing it approach 5500Mhz scared me, has anyone encountered a OC climbing beyond a set Frequency by THAT much?? i.e 200-400 Mhz? Only encountered it the one time, never again, was using realtemp to monitor temp & Frequency. Likely a false reading maybe, i dunno. Scared me though


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice, I have never heard of anyone OC'ing like this though lol, my 5.1ghz never downlocks, so in CPU-Z it shows 5.1 at all times, you must have intel speed step on or something which is why it shows 799.

regardless, well done, and don't push it to hard, just enjoy.

i backed off my 5.2, at 5.1 24.7 no downclocking and not breaking 60 celsius in demanding games 8+ hours run (been testing while I sleep) so yeah pretty happy. I am done tinkering, leaving it at 5.1 24.7 and time to enjoy myself.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Very nice, I have never heard of anyone OC'ing like this though lol, my 5.1ghz never downlocks, so in CPU-Z it shows 5.1 at all times, you must have intel speed step on or something which is why it shows 799.
> 
> regardless, well done, and don't push it to hard, just enjoy.
> 
> i backed off my 5.2, at 5.1 24.7 no downclocking and not breaking 60 celsius in demanding games 8+ hours run (been testing while I sleep) so yeah pretty happy. I am done tinkering, leaving it at 5.1 24.7 and time to enjoy myself.




I never Overclock without allowing the CPU to drop Frequency when it isnt being stressed, its a habit i picked when overclocking for 24/7 .  i apologize for taking the screenshot without ramping up the cpu 1st.

@lynx29 these cpuZ screens are from the same time when i ran the cinebench test.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 19, 2018)

This is getting ridiculous - the score went up again. 
I guess when the temps are optimal, the chip can TB as high and stable - close to the Intel specs.
I don't know what to say about this, and I hope that this is the last time I'm gonna post something here.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 19, 2018)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> This is getting ridiculous - the score went up again.
> I guess when the temps are optimal, the chip can TB as high and stable - close to the Intel specs.
> I don't know what to say about this, and I hope that this is the last time I'm gonna post something here.
> 
> View attachment 99961


why isnt the score displayed


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 19, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> why isnt the score displayed



Sorry, I messed it up, should've taken the picture right away - I closed the app right after benchmarking is completed.
I just finished playing NFS Payback, will do a re-run immediately once the laptop is cooled down.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 19, 2018)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Sorry, I messed it up, should've taken the picture right away - I closed the app right after benchmarking is completed.
> I just finished playing NFS Payback, will do a re-run immediately once the laptop is cooled down.


i added the score anyways, 1065 but if you can beat it that be cool


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 19, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i added the score anyways, 1065 but if you can beat it that be cool



And yet, it ran faster again. 
This confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2018)

I haven't really done any overclocking since my 2500K, but during the process of trying to beat the high score held by another member for my CPU ,I'm starting to  re-learn the ins and outs ,and I've learned that this CPU has more than what I got out of it ,I'm confident that I could get it to 5300Mhz , and possibly higher.  I essentially have what i would consider as almost no experience with overclocking, at least on an advanced level,  I think I really hit the jackpot with this CPU ,because if someone who actually knew what they were doing could get their hands on it ,I think they could Really crank it up, 5.5Ghz IMO.  It's just too bad, because I'll never overclock it more than the few minutes I do to run the benchmark ,and then it goes back to its stock frequency for the rest of its life time with me.  It's like having a Ferrari & only driving it to the grocery store


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 19, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I haven't really done any overclocking since my 2500K, but during the process of trying to beat the high score held by another member for my CPU ,I'm starting to  re-learn the ins and outs ,and I've learned that this CPU has more than what I got out of it ,I'm confident that I could get it to 5300Mhz , and possibly higher.  I essentially have what i would consider as almost no experience with overclocking, at least on an advanced level,  I think I really hit the jackpot with this CPU ,because if someone who actually knew what they were doing could get their hands on it ,I think they could Really crank it up, 5.5Ghz IMO.  It's just too bad, because I'll never overclock it more than the few minutes I do to run the benchmark ,and then it goes back to its stock frequency for the rest of its life time with me.  It's like having a Ferrari & only driving it to the grocery store



its silly to OC to high anyway. i intend to run my 8600k at 5.1 no downclocking 24.7 though, pc parts can take more of a beating then people think, especially when temp isn't a factor, and since i never break 60 celsius, im solid.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 19, 2018)

I highly doubt ocing to the max that it lets you without increasing voltage will affect the life at all.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 19, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I highly doubt ocing to the max that it lets you without increasing voltage will affect the life at all.



I had my 2500k at 4.9ghz 24.7 for 6 years and it still runs that solid. I am honestly not worried about it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I had my 2500k at 4.9ghz 24.7 for 6 years and it still runs that solid. I am honestly not worried about it.



What was your voltage?


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 20, 2018)

Here's the revised Ryzen 2700X in action
EDIT: thought I should add this was using a chilled loop. The chip will run 4.3 stable on ambient with an EK 360 predator


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 20, 2018)

That's an insane score. Ryzen 2 seems to be really good I guess. 
And again, my 8750H ran a bit faster. lol


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> its silly to OC to high anyway. i intend to run my 8600k at 5.1 no downclocking 24.7 though, pc parts can take more of a beating then people think, especially when temp isn't a factor, and since i never break 60 celsius, im solid.



So you mean ,you're gonna set the frequency to 5100MHz ,and whether the computer is @ idle, or under full load, it will be locked at 5100 MHz, 24/7?

That's not something I would do just based on the power consumption & the heat generated. Mine doesn't reach 60° either (if it does it barely reaches it), but the stock Frequency is powerful enough for me.  I don't really run anything CPU intensive aside from  world community grid ,  but now I have a dedicated computer for that ,so it's basically just a small amount of work, a small amount of gaming, and Internet browsing with Netflix and YouTube , none of which benefits from  anything over stock speeds.

it looks like we both made out pretty well  in regards to the silicone lottery


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> So you mean ,you're gonna set the frequency to 5100MHz ,and whether the computer is @ idle, or under full load, it will be locked at 5100 MHz, 24/7?
> 
> That's not something I would do just based on the power consumption & the heat generated. Mine doesn't reach 60° either (if it does it barely reaches it), but the stock Frequency is powerful enough for me.  I don't really run anything CPU intensive aside from  world community grid ,  but now I have a dedicated computer for that ,so it's basically just a small amount of work, a small amount of gaming, and Internet browsing with Netflix and YouTube , none of which benefits from  anything over stock speeds.
> 
> it looks like we both made out pretty well  in regards to the silicone lottery



I don't think you fully understand having a no downclocking OC... yeah I am at 5.1 ghz 24.7  but cpu usage is like 1-3% 95% of the time, and its barely sipping any power at all, when I game yeah it goes to 100% and it handles it like a champ. I had my 2500k at 4.8ghz for 5-6 years, 0 issues.

maybe I don't fully understand, its possible, so if someone wants to explain to me? lol i just assumed how much power it is sucking is what really matters. if I was running it 100% 24/7.365 i might lower it a lot sure... but thats a rare case scenario, like a cruncher.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 20, 2018)

updated scoreboard



Johan45 said:


> Here's the revised Ryzen 2700X in action
> EDIT: thought I should add this was using a chilled loop. The chip will run 4.3 stable on ambient with an EK 360 predator
> 
> View attachment 100020


nice first 2000 series submission!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I don't think you fully understand having a no downclocking OC... yeah I am at 5.1 ghz 24.7  but cpu usage is like 1-3% 95% of the time, and its barely sipping any power at all, when I game yeah it goes to 100% and it handles it like a champ. I had my 2500k at 4.8ghz for 5-6 years, 0 issues.
> 
> maybe I don't fully understand, its possible, so if someone wants to explain to me? lol i just assumed how much power it is sucking is what really matters. if I was running it 100% 24/7.365 i might lower it a lot sure... but thats a rare case scenario, like a cruncher.



No I understand.  your frequency is locked at 5.1 GHz ,regardless if the CPU load is 2% or 100%. I just wouldnt see a reason for it, if (as you said) 95% of the time, your only utilizing 3% of your CPU.


the way i set My overclocks is, if the CPU reaches 100% of its stock frequency, it continues on , until it reaches the OC frequency (lets say for example 4800Mhz, & using it when it needs it, or when it makes sense). If it is only utilizing limited CPU power, for smaller tasks, and it only needs 2 cores, at 2Ghz, i let it do that.

it would be like running as fast as you can, even if your only taking 3 steps to the kitchen, or going into the bathroom. Theres no need to run as fast as you can into the kitchen or the bathroom, it isnt going to save you any real time, so people dont do it, i use the same methodology in my OC settings. Intel put a great deal of R&D into these CPU's, and i allow that hard work to be used, unless i need more Power, at which point my OC will be utilized by the CPU, otherwise, it runs what speed it requires. 

Im not saying You shouldnt do what you feel is right, im just clarifying why i set my OC like i do. I think You'll find many folks do it similarly.


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 20, 2018)

Usually people who lock their frequencies are going for the lowest DPC latency.  Allowing the CPU to adjust its clock dynamically, can affect the DPC latency.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> No I understand.  your frequency is locked at 5.1 GHz ,regardless if the CPU load is 2% or 100%. I just wouldnt see a reason for it, if (as you said) 95% of the time, your only utilizing 3% of your CPU.
> 
> 
> the way i set My overclocks is, if the CPU reaches 100% of its stock frequency, it continues on , until it reaches the OC frequency (lets say for example 4800Mhz, & using it when it needs it, or when it makes sense). If it is only utilizing limited CPU power, for smaller tasks, and it only needs 2 cores, at 2Ghz, i let it do that.
> ...



I'm not sure we are communicating well mate, because the way I see it is, its not stressing the CPU at all until I do have a 100% work load, even then, I am not entirely sure I believe 1.415v is stressing it. I think people worry to much about hardware, I have never heard of a single CPU ever dying honestly, LinusTechTips hasn't either and he goes through hundreds of CPU's a year. My 2500k at 4.8ghz 24/7 for 6 years is also proof, I intend to sell it someday for like $40-60 or something, and I fully expect it will still hit its 4.8 number 24/7. 

Power savings? Even if something small does need 2 cores at 100% its probably not sucking that much juice at all.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I am not entirely sure I believe 1.415v is stressing it



i never said it was stressing (not sure either way TBH) just that it isnt IMO making a difference at low CPU usage & im not saying your way is wrong. I replied to explain why I did it my way is all. You mentioned not ever hearing someone doing it the way i do, i explained why and how, thats all.

i dont have a high opinion of that little tech guy, so i cant comment on what he does, i was just responding to your reply regarding my settigns.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i never said it was stressing (not sure either way TBH) just that it isnt IMO making a difference at low CPU usage & im not saying your way is wrong. I replied to explain why I did it my way is all. You mentioned not ever hearing someone doing it the way i do, i explained why and how, thats all.
> 
> i dont have a high opinion of that little tech guy, so i cant comment on what he does, i was just responding to your reply regarding my settigns.



lol Linus isn't to bad but yeah he isn't my favorite either haha.

I'm honestly not worried about it though, your way is also fine. if I didn't have such a high level power supply / highly rated for ripple and voltage regulation I probably wouldn't it run it the way I do, but I honestly have no worry at all, and my Z370 mobo the Tomahawk was one of the best rated VRM cooling z370's money can buy, and it only cost me $99 after rebate (can't say that about any AMD board or even some high end Gigabyte / Asus Z370's)  MSI uses a new chip for its VRM, its very nice


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> VRM, its very nice



10 power phase right??  

is the 5200Mhz the highest your able to get that Board/Chip?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 20, 2018)

I want to see more 2600 2600X 2700 2700X scores


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 20, 2018)

2700X Default clocks, haven't touched anything except set memory to xmp profile (3200)

All core boost @ a little over 4ghz, 2-4 core boost 4.2-4.3 I probably wont even overclock it, just leave it as it is.. pretty damn snappy.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 20, 2018)

Psychoholic said:


> 2700X Default clocks, haven't touched anything except set memory to xmp profile (3200)
> 
> All core boost @ a little over 4ghz, 2-4 core boost 4.2-4.3 I probably wont even overclock it, just leave it as it is.. pretty damn snappy.View attachment 100048


added xD


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2018)

What where your ram timings @ 3200 @Psychoholic ?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> 10 power phase right??
> 
> is the 5200Mhz the highest your able to get that Board/Chip?




yep 5200, i havent tried any higher and nor will I lol, thats one area im just not risking. thats why i settled on 5.1 very happy ^^


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> yep 5200, i havent tried any higher and nor will I lol, thats one area im just not risking. thats why i settled on 5.1 very happy ^^



Its voltages that will damage a cpu, so if you can increase myltiplier on the same current you are running now, it wouldnt do anything thats not currently happening (aside from possibly bsod  ).  Unless you already tried it and you know it will require more voltage in which case I agree it's not worth pushing it ,  I think you're pretty much at the ceiling for "safe" currents on the coffee lake CPU (i think the commonly accepted "safe" voltage is 1.45v


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 21, 2018)

phill said:


> What where your ram timings @ 3200 @Psychoholic ?



14-14-14, should have added that to the original post XD


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for that, habits when I used to bench, always had the CPU, memory and motherboard open, maybe the SPD tab as well depending on the test   Impressive scores!


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 21, 2018)

Have an update for the 2700X got the RAMM up to 4000 CL14 whoot whoot


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 21, 2018)

Johan45 said:


> Have an update for the 2700X got the RAMM up to 4000 CL14 whoot whoot
> 
> View attachment 100068



I doubt it is fully stable. Run Prime95.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I doubt it is fully stable. Run Prime95.


Of course it's not stable. I doubt any platform would be at those timings and speed.


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2018)

Johan45 said:


> Have an update for the 2700X got the RAMM up to 4000 CL14 whoot whoot



Impressive numbers, what sort of volts were you putting through the ram to get it to that speed and timings?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2018)

im curious what i could set my Crucial to.....ive never OC'd RAM b4, atleats nothing over XMP.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> im curious what i could set my Crucial to.....ive never OC'd RAM b4, atleats nothing over XMP.



With that memory controller you could easily do 4000 cl 18 or cl17

I would set vccio and vccsa at 1.15 and start cranking it - AIDA memory stability test is really great as is playing farcry 5 for an extended period (it crashes right away if the memory is even slightly unstable.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> With that memory controller you could easily do 4000 cl 18 or cl17
> 
> I would set vccio and vccsa at 1.15 and start cranking it - AIDA memory stability test is really great as is playing farcry 5 for an extended period (it crashes right away if the memory is even slightly unstable.



I have Aida64 extreme, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 21, 2018)

this is pretty cool too you guys can try it: i enabled "ultimate power plan" still testing to see if it increased my scores any. lol prob not but meh

https://www.ghacks.net/2018/04/13/enable-the-ultimate-power-plan-on-windows-10-pro-or-home/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> this is pretty cool too you guys can try it: i enabled "ultimate power plan" still testing to see if it increased my scores any. lol prob not but meh
> 
> https://www.ghacks.net/2018/04/13/enable-the-ultimate-power-plan-on-windows-10-pro-or-home/



"*The Ultimate Performance power scheme is a new power plan that is only available in Windows 10 Pro for Workstations"*

Dont know if this is accurate or not, but it seems to be a worktation only feature according to this

Edit
The Ultimate Performance plan is not available on Windows 10 Pro or Home systems by default. *It is possible, however, to integrate the plan in the system*. How that is done depends on the version of Windows 10:


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> "*The Ultimate Performance power scheme is a new power plan that is only available in Windows 10 Pro for Workstations"*
> 
> Dont know if this is accurate or not, but it seems to be a worktation only feature according to this
> 
> ...



yeah its a hack, hence the website ghacks. lol   I got it enabled on my win 10 1803 and i am not workstation edition. you have to do Admin Prompt, its in the link.


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2018)

Very nice score there @DR4G00N   I think my 4770k score needed to be tweaked a little bit more lol


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 22, 2018)

updated


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2018)

Johan45 said:


> Have an update for the 2700X got the RAMM up to 4000 CL14 whoot whoot
> 
> View attachment 100068



This is really not helping me not want to get a Ryzen system lol Well along other things of course 

@Johan45 what was the voltages you used for the ram to run at 4000 @ C15?  A mate has a 2700X and was wondering what sort of voltage you had used    Just out of interest, how are you cooling this beast??  Does it even get very hot??   Will appreciate the reply if you could


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 24, 2018)

phill said:


> This is really not helping me not want to get a Ryzen system lol Well along other things of course
> 
> @Johan45 what was the voltages you used for the ram to run at 4000 @ C15?  A mate has a 2700X and was wondering what sort of voltage you had used    Just out of interest, how are you cooling this beast??  Does it even get very hot??   Will appreciate the reply if you could


For DDR 4000 CL14, I was using 1.65V DRAM, the 2700X was cooled with my chilled loop for 4.55 GHz, 4.3GHz on ambient water cooling


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2018)

Very nice   What spec is your ram to overclock that far?


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 24, 2018)

phill said:


> Very nice   What spec is your ram to overclock that far?


It's the G.Skill FlareX 3200 Cl14, most Samsung B is capable of the same timings and speed


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2018)

It's been a while since I even booted up my DDR4 lol  And I used that on an X99 platform so it didn't really like high frequencies sadly


----------



## er557 (Apr 29, 2018)

15 points more, oh well whatever


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 29, 2018)

er557 said:


> 15 points more, oh well whatever
> 
> View attachment 100345


nice i see your squeezing everything out of it xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2018)

I got a friends 2500k I built years ago sitting downstairs. Stay tuned for score


----------



## Bones (May 2, 2018)

This is the run I did for the Country Cup late last year that won me the 7700K I'm using now.
The speed reported by the bench is different that what CPU-Z shows and that's because I used the board's OC dial to run up the clocks before I hit the run button, was ran at the speed CPU-Z shows.


----------



## DR4G00N (May 2, 2018)

Some Coffee with my Z170M OCF. 

Just testing stock right now with slow mems...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 2, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Some Coffee with my Z170M OCF.
> 
> Just testing stock right now with slow mems...
> View attachment 100503


added


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Just testing stock right now with slow mems...



Does mem speed yield gains in CB ?


----------



## phill (May 2, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Does mem speed yield gains in CB ?



Very much so


----------



## DR4G00N (May 4, 2018)

Here's one that's a bit better. This chip is pretty good, only issue is that it's extremely temp sensitive and also runs quite hot.  On lighter loads it will run 5.4 - 5.5GHz @ 1.4 - 1.425V.
This is under sub-zero water BTW.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 4, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Here's one that's a bit better. This chip is pretty good, only issue is that it's extremely temp sensitive and also runs quite hot.  On lighter loads it will run 5.4 - 5.5GHz @ 1.4 - 1.425V.
> This is under sub-zero water BTW.
> 
> View attachment 100585


nice thats a great score , added


----------



## DR4G00N (May 4, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> nice thats a great score , added


Thanks. BTW you have 5500MHz instead of 5200 for the freq column. I only wish it could do R15 @ 5.5GHz. 

Will probably redo it again soon but with a properly optimized OS and 4200 12-11-11 mems if I can get them to run stable enough on air.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 4, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Thanks. BTW you have 5500MHz instead of 5200 for the freq column. I only wish it could do R15 @ 5.5GHz.
> 
> Will probably redo it again soon but with a properly optimized OS and 4200 12-11-11 mems if I can get them to run stable enough on air.


fixed


----------



## Johan45 (May 5, 2018)

Got another 2700X for you LN2 this time at 5.5GHz 2504 CB


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 5, 2018)

Johan45 said:


> Got another 2700X for you LN2 this time at 5.5GHz 2504 CB
> 
> View attachment 100617


Im going to add this and add a cooling section in table



DR4G00N said:


> Here's one that's a bit better. This chip is pretty good, only issue is that it's extremely temp sensitive and also runs quite hot.  On lighter loads it will run 5.4 - 5.5GHz @ 1.4 - 1.425V.
> This is under sub-zero water BTW.
> 
> View attachment 100585


integrated cooling in table, what is the offical name for sub zero water? Chilled Loop?

i will now show multiple entries of the same chip if you describe one is using different cooling

Air is the default so many will be wrong, but i will fix if someone tells me



FlanK3r said:


> my Ryzen 1700X


please do more benchmarks and  what cooling did your 1700X use


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2018)

Im late -- I got locked out of friends PC and he couldnt remember the password so i had to do a fresh reinstall.

If i remember correctly. The base setup was almost identical to my own 2500k setup back in the day except Ive given him my faster ram that I no longer need. 1600mhz to 2133Mhz DDR3






He RTB'd cuz of crashing but i found the problem and fixed it so he benched the wholeidea of going with a complete overhaul. I was looking forward to putting him together a AMD system.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 6, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im late -- I got locked out of friends PC and he couldnt remember the password so i had to do a fresh reinstall.
> 
> If i remember correctly. The base setup was almost identical to my own 2500k setup back in the day except Ive given him my faster ram that I no longer need. 1600mhz to 2133Mhz DDR3
> 
> ...


added


----------



## phill (May 6, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im late -- I got locked out of friends PC and he couldnt remember the password so i had to do a fresh reinstall.
> If i remember correctly. The base setup was almost identical to my own 2500k setup back in the day except Ive given him my faster ram that I no longer need. 1600mhz to 2133Mhz DDR3
> He RTB'd cuz of crashing but i found the problem and fixed it so he benched the wholeidea of going with a complete overhaul. I was looking forward to putting him together a AMD system.



What ram and timings did you use for the run?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 6, 2018)

phill said:


> What ram and timings did you use for the run?


this guy  haha


----------



## phill (May 6, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> this guy  haha



I couldn't see in the picture a memory tab, memory settings impact the performance of Cinebench   Just curious


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2018)

phill said:


> What ram and timings did you use for the run?



Just the XMP profile -- the ram itself is DDR3 2400 but SB can only run 2133 natively so CL11-12-12 @1.65V 

He lives over 100miles away from me so i try not to do too much extreme tuning to his PC.


----------



## phill (May 6, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just the XMP profile -- the ram itself is DDR3 2400 but SB can only run 2133 natively so CL11-12-12 @1.65V
> 
> He lives over 100miles away from me so i try not to do too much extreme tuning to his PC.



I can well understand that!    Thanks for the reply


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 7, 2018)

6600k 4.5ghz 1.27v fully stable, ignore cpu-z's vcore i can't seem to fix that


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 7, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 6600k 4.5ghz 1.27v fully stable, ignore cpu-z's vcore i can't seem to fix thatView attachment 100697


added


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 8, 2018)

Here's my imac run.

i5 2400s is 4c 4t btw, cinebench doesn't seem to know that, I'll run cinebench on my i7 930 rig when i get the time tomorrow .


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 8, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Here's my imac run.
> 
> i5 2400s is 4c 4t btw, cinebench doesn't seem to know that, I'll run cinebench on my i7 930 rig when i get the time tomorrow .


added nice a mac


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 9, 2018)

My mac is mostly used for web browsing now XD, i used to game with it.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 10, 2018)

All done, this cpu may be from feb 2010 but it sure holds up stupidly well. Im considering a xeon x5650 but since i've splashed out on a 1080 ti ftw3 a few months ago for £800 new i don't think im allowed any more pc hardware (rip me) Not to mention the fact i won a m2 cooler and i have no m2 ssds ;(


----------



## xkm1948 (May 14, 2018)

2009 Laptop still kicking.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 14, 2018)

Nice laptop, can't say the same here my laptop is 1c 1t and sits in a draw.


----------



## biffzinker (May 19, 2018)

https://valid.x86.fr/xev3g4
Stock clocks/cooler except for the DDR4 is overclocked to 3466 MHz


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 19, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 101231
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/xev3g4
> Stock clocks/cooler except for the DDR4 is overclocked to 3466 MHz


added


----------



## Nuckles56 (May 19, 2018)

My i5 6500 @stock & 2133MHz RAM


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 19, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> My i5 6500 @stock & 2133MHz RAMView attachment 101236


added


----------



## biffzinker (May 20, 2018)

Tried an all core overclock to 4.2 GHz but only managed a couple of POSTs one of which I let boot Windows 10 but was greeted with a instant hard lock benching in Cinebench. I worked my way down the multiplier ladder until arriving at 41 and even then getting it to POST was difficult. 

I get the impression my 2600X isn't cut out for anything more than 4.0 GHz over all six cores. Managed one run at 4.1 GHz, enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 20, 2018)

Nice still, insane cb score


----------



## PHaS3 (May 20, 2018)

Saw the thread and thought I'd pop in 

Been dabbling at 3.9GHz with my Ryzen 7 1700 (system in specs).

Score: 1732
CPU Clock: 3950MHz
RAM: 2933MHz

Screenshot:


----------



## in_vas_ort (May 20, 2018)

Just built this PC yesterday:
Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.298 ghz
RAM @ 4.264 ghz


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 20, 2018)

Ryzen kills cinebench XD


----------



## Space Lynx (May 20, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Ryzen kills cinebench XD



Not the single score, which is the only one that matters for 90% of my backlog of games.


----------



## er557 (May 20, 2018)

Yeah, good luck with that single core score circa 2007 windows xp, with current 4k AAA titles with ultra settings that are multi core aware


----------



## Space Lynx (May 20, 2018)

er557 said:


> Yeah, good luck with that single core score circa 2007 windows xp, with current 4k AAA titles with ultra settings that are multi core aware



like I said, 90% of my backlog.... and the 8700k is still a few fps faster even on the AAA titles at 1440p, at 4k it evens out fully though, but I don't game at 4k, 60hz looks terrible to me. 144hz 1440p for life, until Micro_LED 240hz 1440p. then that for life. ;p


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 20, 2018)

added all


----------



## BiggieShady (May 20, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> 60hz looks terrible to me


Terrible? ... are you sure your mighty hyperbole has enough potency? How about 'repulsive' or 'offensive'?


----------



## Space Lynx (May 20, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> Terrible? ... are you sure your mighty hyperbole has enough potency? How about 'repulsive' or 'offensive'?



I like what I like, not sure what to tell you. 27" 1440p 144hz is my sweet spot for gaming immersion.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 20, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I like what I like, not sure what to tell you. 27" 1440p 144hz is my sweet spot for gaming immersion.


I know, I'm just kidding ... for some going from 60fps/60Hz vsynced to 90fps-110fps at 144Hz is just as much a leap as going from 30fps to 60fps ... not for me, I don't know, maybe I'm playing slower games


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 20, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> I know, I'm just kidding ... for some going from 60fps/60Hz vsynced to 90fps-110fps at 144Hz is just as much a leap as going from 30fps to 60fps ... not for me, I don't know, maybe I'm playing slower games


i only play 2 games so far my 144hz monitor sees no improvement  in 1440p with ff14 or 15 sadly, with a 1080 Ti 2GHz OC


----------



## Space Lynx (May 21, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i only play 2 games so far my 144hz monitor sees no improvement  in 1440p with ff14 or 15 sadly, with a 1080 Ti 2GHz OC



Are you kidding me? Have you changed the settings in game and the monitor settings? to 144hz... I have gamed FFXIV mmo at 100 fps and 100hz on my gtx 1070 laptop, and the difference between 60hz and 100hz is night day, and its much more immersive to watch combat on screen, smooth as butter... I wish you lived in Indiana, i would have to see this for myself, i actually find it kind of mind boggling you can't tell a difference.

something is wrong man you should be able to tell easily


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Are you kidding me? Have you changed the settings in game and the monitor settings? to 144hz... I have gamed FFXIV mmo at 100 fps and 100hz on my gtx 1070 laptop, and the difference between 60hz and 100hz is night day, and its much more immersive to watch combat on screen, smooth as butter... I wish you lived in Indiana, i would have to see this for myself, i actually find it kind of mind boggling you can't tell a difference.
> 
> something is wrong man you should be able to tell easily


i did all the settigns stuff, my main monitor is a 4k 60hz  i open ff14 on my 1440p monitor


----------



## Space Lynx (May 21, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i did all the settigns stuff, my main monitor is a 4k 60hz  i open ff14 on my 1440p monitor



that boggles my mind, I still think maybe you forgot to change in-game setting from 60hz to 144hz or something. its literally night and day difference, the smoothness of even running around in FFXIV.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> that boggles my mind, I still think maybe you forgot to change in-game setting from 60hz to 144hz or something. its literally night and day difference, the smoothness of even running around in FFXIV.


damn maybe i need to make 1440p monitor my main monitor


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2018)

New build to play with


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 21, 2018)

HammerON said:


> New build to play with


added 

now you need to run FFXIV benchmark with that, and submit score on my thread


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2018)

Okay.  Synced all cores and used the TPUII thingy in the bios.


----------



## er557 (May 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> that boggles my mind, I still think maybe you forgot to change in-game setting from 60hz to 144hz or something. its literally night and day difference, the smoothness of even running around in FFXIV.



I will take sharpness and image quality of 4k over smoothness in 144hz anyday. Your tv and dvd are 30hz, and 60 hz vsync seems smooth enough for me when the card manages it, maybe what you see is BETTER FRAME RATE of gpu than 4k due to 1440p being more easily rendered, as 4k ultra is only for SLI for now, not for any single card.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 21, 2018)

er557 said:


> image quality


I can't help myself, I'd rather chug along at 40fps than give up eye candy ... I haven't found medical term for it yet, although some did try unsuccessfully to diagnose it as madness


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 21, 2018)

There are many things wrong with you here, night and day is 1440p and 4k, Have you ever seen a 4k monitor because i doubt you have. And single core? Well ryzen gets damn close to whopping intel, minimal difference excluding 1080p 240hz or 144hz fanboys.



HammerON said:


> Okay.  Synced all cores and used the TPUII thingy in the bios.



I pray you plan on changing that 980 ti i sold mine a year ago now XD, that i9 is INSANE

Dumping the cash on a x5650 today, will post stock and overclocked within the next few weeks.


----------



## er557 (May 21, 2018)

I had an 1440p dell, and it was great in terms of color saturation etc., but 40" 4k is a different world



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I pray you plan on changing that 980 ti i sold mine a year ago now XD, that i9 is INSANE



No, that i9 is very much sane and ordinary ;   THAT'S insane:


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 21, 2018)

er557 said:


> I had an 1440p dell, and it was great in terms of color saturation etc., but 40" 4k is a different world
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, i9 is better single core and better when gaming, xeons are untouchable i've ordered a x5650 today.


----------



## er557 (May 21, 2018)

Single core hasn't evolved much since haswell-ep up to skylake, 10% or something, only important when gaming @1080p cpu bound scenarios, and even then it's the difference between 100 and 150 fps- negligible. When gpu is stressed in ultra quality it is not important, and you have the workstation power to do crunching and multi threaded tasks, along with single core of 3.5ghz haswell, and OCTAL channel ram, amazing memory bandwidth, so these things are equalized.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 21, 2018)

er557 said:


> and OCTAL channel ram,


WTF


----------



## er557 (May 21, 2018)

yeah, it's dual cpu, each cpu has quad channel ddr4, with two qpi links interconnected, and non unified memory access enabled, each cpu can access any other cpus ram at low latency which is shared, instead of the SIMT approach,i.e. dual operation in tandem, simultaneous multi threading, which is less recommended for games. Hence octal channel. here you go:


----------



## PHaS3 (May 21, 2018)

4050MHz:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 21, 2018)

updated


----------



## xkm1948 (May 21, 2018)

First is stock 1950X with 128GB RAM running 2666MHz. I believe stock speed of 1950X during CB15 is 3.4GHz








Next is 1950X overclocking to 4.05GHz with RAM still running at 2666MHz.







Kareken X62 is not good enough for anything over 4.05GHz. If I have the TR specific Enermax AIO I would probably push it to 4.1GHz.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 21, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> First is stock 1950X with 128GB RAM running 2666MHz. I believe stock speed of 1950X during CB15 is 3.4GHz
> 
> View attachment 101481
> 
> ...


A threadripper!


----------



## xkm1948 (May 21, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> A threadripper!



Ya happy now?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 22, 2018)

Psst swap that threadripper for my vintage amd cpu



jk XD that score tho


----------



## johnspack (May 22, 2018)

Posting this,  just because!  Not great score,  and values messed up like speed,  but I'll bet this is the first submission you've ever seen from a linux box running it under wine!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 22, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Posting this,  just because!  Not great score,  and values messed up like speed,  but I'll bet this is the first submission you've ever seen from a linux box running it under wine!
> View attachment 101520


i need more info is it dual socket?  how many cores and threads total whats the real clock speed?

nvm you already submitted a 1240 with the same cpu


----------



## johnspack (May 22, 2018)

It's my regular system,  single cpu,  6 cores and 12 threads,  it shows 5700,  but it's 4700.
Not sure why it's reported like that...  but I am running a windows bench under linux so fun stuff happens....


----------



## DR4G00N (May 23, 2018)

Not bad for a pair of 3GHz quad's.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 23, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Not bad for a pair of 3GHz quad's.
> 
> View attachment 101524


added, review your scores and tell me which ones youve used enhanced cooling on.


----------



## DR4G00N (May 23, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> added, review your scores and tell me which ones youve used enhanced cooling on.


These ones were done with chilled coolant.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-score.213237/page-23#post-3837602
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-score.213237/page-17#post-3819035
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-score.213237/page-22#post-3831975

This one was done on custom water.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-score.213237/page-5#post-3571564

All others were done on air.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 23, 2018)

Nice results people


----------



## DRDNA (May 25, 2018)

DRDNA * i7 7700HQ 4C/8T @ 2810 MHz  745cb      Air*


----------



## Morgoth (May 26, 2018)

here is mine again i see im on the list under workstation W5580 is a quad core with HT not 6 core  and at 3.20ghz


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 26, 2018)

Morgoth said:


> here is mine again i see im on the list under workstation W5580 is a quad core with HT not 6 core  and at 3.20ghz
> 
> View attachment 101672


fixed and added


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 1, 2018)

Here's my cinebench for my stock x5650 as promised, and thank you wifi for failing over the past week. I even done a cpu z there too.

I need to overclock at some point, anyone know any ex58a ud3r guides hit me up, and boy was installing the cpu fun, took me hours on end to figure out I needed to bios update, time to sell the i7 930 I had.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 1, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Here's my cinebench for my stock x5650 as promised, and thank you wifi for failing over the past week. I even done a cpu z there too.
> 
> I need to overclock at some point, anyone know any ex58a ud3r guides hit me up, and boy was installing the cpu fun, took me hours on end to figure out I needed to bios update, time to sell the i7 930 I had.


done


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 1, 2018)

3770K @ 4.789GHz w/H2O




 My previous 3570K score was also w/H2O.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 1, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> 3770K @ 4.789GHz w/H2O
> View attachment 101955
> 
> My previous 3570K score was also w/H2O.


added xD


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 1, 2018)

Here are a few older ones I did.
All on chilled water @ -20C.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 1, 2018)

Bones said:


> This is the run I did for the Country Cup late last year that won me the 7700K I'm using now.
> The speed reported by the bench is different that what CPU-Z shows and that's because I used the board's OC dial to run up the clocks before I hit the run button, was ran at the speed CPU-Z shows.
> 
> View attachment 100489


LN2?


----------



## nomdeplume (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 2, 2018)

nomdeplume said:


>


clocks? need more info


----------



## nomdeplume (Jun 2, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> clocks? need more info




No real ability to overclock so I thought it was unneeded.  Fixed in post above.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 2, 2018)

Not gonna let a 2600K sit higher than me on the list. I'm seriously considering throwing the rad in a bucket of ice water and trying to knock that chilled loop 5GHz 3770K down a notch(or 2) too. But I'm not 100% sure that'd even be enough to do it. It's looking like I've got enough cooling as is(tops out at 83°C @ 4.9GHz full load). It's probably my VRM(or lack thereof) that's holding me back. Pretty sure I could easily get this sucker fully bench stable @ 5.0GHz+ on non-chilled water with the right mobo.

3770K @ 4.888GHz w/H2O


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 2, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Not gonna let a 2600K sit higher than me on the list. I'm seriously considering throwing the rad in a bucket of ice water and trying to knock that chilled loop 5GHz 3770K down a notch(or 2) too. But I'm not 100% sure that'd even be enough to do it. It's looking like I've got enough cooling as is(tops out at 83°C @ 4.9GHz full load). It's probably my VRM(or lack thereof) that's holding me back. Pretty sure I could easily get this sucker fully bench stable @ 5.0GHz+ on non-chilled water with the right mobo.
> 
> 3770K @ 4.888GHz w/H2O


Get it colder, the majority of cpu's will clock higher when at lower temps.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 2, 2018)

Default i7 8700/212 evo - 1416cb


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 2, 2018)

added all


----------



## catulitechup (Jun 3, 2018)

Core i3 8350K Tri-Core 5.0Ghz 1.36v (No AVX: windows bcdedit command - Linux noxsave) + CoolerMaster Hyper T4

ASUS Z370-P

8GB DDR4 2400mhz (4x2) Mushkin

Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce GTX 1050 OC (GP107 14nm: 640 Shaders / 40 TMUS / 32 ROPS) Windforce 2GB DDR5 7000Mhz 128Bit (110Gb/s)


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 3, 2018)

That i3 is a quad core? Why'd you disable the 4th core? Nice clocks btw.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 3, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> That i3 is a quad core? Why'd you disable the 4th core? Nice clocks btw.


Yea new i3s are 4c 4t, i5s 6c 6t, i7s 6c 12t


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 3, 2018)

Yep, but in his post he wrote "tri core" hence why i'm wondering why he'd disable the 4th core in bios.


----------



## catulitechup (Jun 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Yea new i3s are 4c 4t, i5s 6c 6t, i7s 6c 12t



Hi and yeah i3 8350K is 4c/4t

Main reason for tri core is i want k cpu but dont need many cores

But with this cpu is needed disable one core for give better temps with coolermaster hyper t4 and make 5.0ghz possible

And upgrade from pentium G3258 @ 4.1ghz with artic cooling alpine 11 plus and is big boost

Pentium G3258 @ 4.1ghz give 152 points in single thread compared with 215 on i3 8350K @ 5.0ghz

Resuming in single thread performance up around 50% and around 100% up in multithread


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 4, 2018)

Neat increase! I'd highly recommended a better aircooler regardless, that 1 core will make a huge difference in frametimes and 1% lows etc. You could even delid the i3 to lower temps and get 5ghz on all cores without bad temps.

Gonna oc my x5650 today, expect some pics soon T4C

3.8ghz and 1.3v ran cinebench about 10 times - seems stable. Had to run the ram at 1200mhz instead of 1333 as bclk overclocking would push it to 2000 lol.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 4, 2018)

catulitechup said:


> Main reason for tri core is i want k cpu but dont need many cores
> 
> But with this cpu is needed disable one core for give better temps with coolermaster hyper t4 and make 5.0ghz possible



That's a trade-off which is likely not worth it at all.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 4, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> That's a trade-off which is likely not worth it at all.


Its not because 4 cores at 4.8 easily beats 3 at 5.1, but do what you want


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 4, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> That's a trade-off which is likely not worth it at all.


Benefits here:
- lower cpu usage 
- higher performance
Your call, but i'd highly recommend against having 3 cores on a cpu, 4 is hardly enough even for me when i game a 2160p 60hz ultra


----------



## shork (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 4, 2018)

shork said:


> View attachment 102075


Added


----------



## shork (Jun 4, 2018)

i think it is good if you make single core Scores list too


----------



## catulitechup (Jun 5, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Neat increase! I'd highly recommended a better aircooler regardless, that 1 core will make a huge difference in frametimes and 1% lows etc.
> 
> You could even delid the i3 to lower temps and get 5ghz on all cores without bad temps.
> 
> ...



Hi yeah delid will be ideal in future but for now run good aprox 65 to 68 degrees on game* and 71 degrees on handbrake

*In some games up 70 degrees but low to 68 degrees

In my case use lower resolution dont more 720p and dont use lastest games, another thing is use linux mainly (especially wine: this is a main goal for this cpu because wine needs so much single thread performance)

This is a example with saint row the third native with pentium G3258 @ 4.1ghz










And now with core i3 tri-core 5.0ghz










In both cases geforce GTX 1050 is used



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Benefits here:
> - lower cpu usage
> - higher performance
> 
> Your call, but i'd highly recommend against having 3 cores on a cpu, 4 is hardly enough even for me when i game a 2160p 60hz ultra



This is especially usefull when your apps dont use more than 3 cores and use more frecuency than cores


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 5, 2018)

720p? Why don't you get a 1080p monitor? 1080p will reduce cpu usage and utilize the gpu better, and the 4 cores will increase performance, and your motherboard should support changing frequency on individual cores, you can run 1 core at 5.1 and the rest at 4.8?


----------



## springs113 (Jun 5, 2018)

4.15ghz 2700x  1852 cinebench score


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 5, 2018)

springs113 said:


> 4.15ghz 2700x  1852 cinebench score


i will gladly add if i see a picture


----------



## springs113 (Jun 5, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i will gladly add if i see a picture


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 5, 2018)

springs113 said:


>


on air?

added


----------



## springs113 (Jun 5, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> on air?
> 
> added


Sorry, watercooled.

Edit: Here's my TR4 with quick oc on water
@T4C Fantasy


----------



## catulitechup (Jun 5, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 720p? Why don't you get a 1080p monitor? 1080p will reduce cpu usage and utilize the gpu better, and the 4 cores will increase performance, and your motherboard should support changing frequency on individual cores, you can run 1 core at 5.1 and the rest at 4.8?



I dont like it actual monitors

Quad core cpu only works if apps use it but in my case use more frecuency

On linux single thread and dual thread is very sensitive, wine is special case because many functions use cpu (wineserver is single thread, conversion formats and other things) for this reason with more resolution needs more cpu too

Use wine for benchmark single thread and dual thread will be interesting

Yeah mainboard allow change frecuency per core but i like tri core at 5.0ghz


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 5, 2018)

Alright, whatever floats your boat but remember what i said if you need the additional performance.
I'm taking a shot at 4.4ghz for that 1000cb today, expect a pic this week (my x5650 again)

Also @shork i'll make a cinebench r15 single thread thread like this one, expect it to be on my posts sometime this week, i'll smash it with my x5650 and 6600k and my macs i5 (im selling my i7 930 as i got the x5650)


----------



## FireFox (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 102098


water? what cooling?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 5, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> water? what cooling?



WaterChiller


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 5, 2018)

Just barely faster than a P4 but for just 15W it's not too bad. Going to use it as a little HTPC.

Passive cooling btw.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 6, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Just barely faster than a P4 but for just 15W it's not too bad. Going to use it as a little HTPC.
> 
> Passive cooling btw.
> 
> View attachment 102103


added


----------



## catulitechup (Jun 6, 2018)

shork said:


> i think it is good if you make single core Scores list too



This will be interesting for add


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 6, 2018)

catulitechup said:


> This will be interesting for add


i can do that but i will only show 1 combined single core list and not separate it


hows that

this is the most detailed forum table for benchmarking ever made lol

i updated main list


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-single-core-cinebench-scores.244929/

Dropped a single core only thread, hit me up with some scores please.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 6, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-single-core-cinebench-scores.244929/
> 
> Dropped a single core only thread, hit me up with some scores please.


I show single cores now and its order friendly


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 6, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I show single cores now and its order friendly



I'll delete my post now and i'll post my single cores here

Here


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 6, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I'll delete my post now and i'll post my single cores here
> 
> Here


added

the code for this list is extremely insane


----------



## FireFox (Jun 6, 2018)

Just for fun

Intel stock cooling


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Just for fun
> 
> Intel stock cooling
> View attachment 102155


do you like the new list? xD


----------



## FireFox (Jun 6, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> do you like the new list? xD



Yes, that is why i did it


----------



## cameronh779 (Jun 6, 2018)

Very conservative overclock.


----------



## springs113 (Jun 8, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy ...so I fine tuned my oc and would like for you to update my score if that is not a problem.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 8, 2018)

Here's a SC score to add to my previous.

3770K @ 4.888GHz






Spoiler: Did a few points better @ 4.988GHz


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 8, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Here's a SC score to add to my previous.
> 
> 3770K @ 4.888GHz
> View attachment 102202
> ...


combine all scores in the bench that way  my link with the score goes to 1 thread

if people want to add single and OpenGL scores do a complete stack in 1 thread, can be separate pics  as long as its in 1 post.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 8, 2018)

3700K 1.568V and 1.60V lmao


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 8, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> combine all scores in the bench that way  my link with the score goes to 1 thread


Can do.

3770K @4.888GHz





Spoiler: One more time SC @ 4.988GHz











Knoxx29 said:


> 3700K 1.568V and 1.60V lmao


WTF? I'm not sure what to say to that. How's about...

I didn't make the chip. So I don't see how the volts it requires to run CB @ whatever GHz can possibly be my fault.
Which leads me to...this is CB bud. Not some fuckin' CPU-Z validation. 'Nuff said on that.
I just redid them both at the lowest possible volts it'll run them at. That's as good as this chip's going to do, with the hardware I've got, and how I'm using it. I guarantee you can't make it do any better(again, with the hardware I've got, and doing the same thing with it). 
I've got 15+ years overclocking experience. I've pushed every CPU, GPU, and mobo I've ever owned in that time as far as I could push them(and smoked a few in the process). I sorta kinda know WTF I'm doing by now. Let me submit my HWBOT record for your approval. Suck on that!!!
Anywho...I'm just playin' with ya. You can talk all the smack you want. I couldn't really care less.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 8, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Let me submit my HWBOT record for your approval. Suck on that!!!


I know every CPU is different but because my ex 3700K needed 1.37V at 5.0GHz when I saw your CPU voltage i was like WTF why voltage is too high.



MrGenius said:


> I've got 15+ years overclocking experience



I never doubted it.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 8, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know every CPU is different but because my ex 3700K needed 1.37V at 5.0GHz when I saw your CPU voltage i was like WTF why voltage is too high.


They are all different. It also depends on how you're OCing it too. I do all-cores all the time, HT On, "real" overclocking. No Turbo/less than all cores all the time, HT Off, crap(which doesn't require anywhere near the same amount of voltage). And, many would agree with you, that voltage is "too high"...supposedly. But it's really a guessing game as far as how much voltage a chip can handle, and/or for how long. I instantly fried a 3570K with ~2.2V. But I've ran my other one at up to 1.9V for occasional benching(on water, no LN2), and 1.49V @ 4.7GHz 24/7. I've abused the crap out of that thing actually. But it's still perfectly fine, and hasn't degraded at all in over 2 years. In fact I've never seen any degradation from "overvolting" anything...ever. And I'm usually not using totally "safe" volts for anything...ever(and using very "unsafe" volts fairly regularly). I'm running this 3770K with 1.51V @ 4.8GHz 24/7. Which, depending on who you ask, is not at all "safe". I say it is, and I'm not sweating it in the least. 
BTW...thanks for taking what I said in jest. I really wasn't butthurt or being serious about it.


----------



## springs113 (Jun 9, 2018)

One more time @T4C Fantasy


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 9, 2018)

springs113 said:


> One more time @T4C Fantasy


you have a 3440 already


----------



## springs113 (Jun 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> you have a 3440 already


iknow lol...i was able to squeeze this out under 4 ghz thats a feet lol.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 9, 2018)

springs113 said:


> iknow lol...i was able to squeeze this out under 4 ghz thats a feet lol.


rofl


----------



## springs113 (Jun 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> rofl


On a side note...my 1950x at 4ghz runs cooler than my 2700x at the same speed.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice, if only i had a threadripper 1950x

Use it to play minecraft


jk

Nice clocks, amd has done exceptionally well. I've got my x5650 at 4.4ghz 1.425v and it's close enough to a stock r5 1600, which is absolutely insane, threadripper is finally getting intel to think twice and roll out good cpus like the good old days, not crappy i7s that my xeon craps on, it rekt's thru 5820s and yes it's a 1000$ cpu to a mainstream one but it's proof intel hasn't been pushing these days.

+1 to all the real overclockers here, no ht off and no cheating , i love overclocking myself it's fun torturing cpus and pushing them to their limit and see such a gigantic gain.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 11, 2018)

All cores go to 3.1ghz when loaded.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 11, 2018)

Toothless said:


> All cores go to 3.1ghz when loaded.


dual socket?


----------



## Toothless (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## flmatter (Jun 12, 2018)

Figured I would try my laptop


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 12, 2018)

Nice! 7700hq's are damn good, hows temps on that laptop?
Also if anyone here is curious about the username i have you can check out my youtube channel XD


----------



## flmatter (Jun 12, 2018)

For a laptop the temps are good. Just about what you expect from it, gets hot during gaming but I use the Acer predator sense fan control for that and it stays manageable. Plays most games at high settings in 1080p just fine. Runs nice and cool when just surfing internet or youtube.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 15, 2018)

Threw 4 more power phases at it. Still can't get it to run CB @ 5GHz(with more than one core anyway). Slightly higher stock BCLK did bump my score up a bit though. Pretty surprised +11MHz got me 19 points. 

3770K @ 4.899GHz. 



I'd feel better if you marked me down for 181 SC. Since that's the best I can do @ 4.899GHz. Instead of listing my 4.999GHz SC score(not sure if you did that on purpose before or not).



Spoiler: This SC score @ 4.999GHz  is just for show.


----------



## er557 (Jun 15, 2018)

try raising priority of cinema4d cinebench in details view of task manager to high or real-time before the bench and don't run any software in the background. It will net your 3770k a higher score, also if you have windows workstation pro you could use the ultimate performance power scheme


----------



## quiekMew (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello,
i cant submit a score when i dont have access to the machine right? i only have the score in cinebench which would look like this


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 16, 2018)

quiekMew said:


> Hello,
> i cant submit a score when i dont have access to the machine right? i only have the score in cinebench which would look like this
> 
> View attachment 102478


you want the xeon one in?

thats a dual socket?

i need core speed and air cooled?


----------



## er557 (Jun 16, 2018)

That's a beast right there, but costs an arm and a leg. The question is is it worth it for the user, and is it stable and problem free.
On a side note, would love the see the ram configuration and speed, and pictures of the rig. Though usually specs like that are pure stock, cannot be tampered with or overclocked, let alone be turbo hacked.


----------



## quiekMew (Jun 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> you want the xeon one in?
> 
> thats a dual socket?
> 
> i need core speed and air cooled?




Yes, that would be the main one. Its dual socket and air cooled. if you want any additional cpus for the database hit me up :b


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 16, 2018)

quiekMew said:


> Yes, that would be the main one. Its dual socket and air cooled. if you want any additional cpus for the database hit me up :b


Do them all but do cpuz shots etc too


----------



## quiekMew (Jun 16, 2018)

Here is my complete CB list with single core.

every singe CPU in my list is air cooled.

everything is at stock clocks except the i7 4930k and the xeon x5690

The flowing ranks are dual socket, rest is single:

Multi: 1, 2, 3, 6, 7, 17, 18

Single: 7, 15, 19



T4C Fantasy said:


> Do them all but do cpuz shots etc too



i can do that in the future, i dont have access to most of the machines anymore tho



er557 said:


> That's a beast right there, but costs an arm and a leg. The question is is it worth it for the user, and is it stable and problem free.
> On a side note, would love the see the ram configuration and speed, and pictures of the rig. Though usually specs like that are pure stock, cannot be tampered with or overclocked, let alone be turbo hacked.



The system had two E5 2699v4s in it, 2x16GB of 2400MHz ECC RAM per CPU and 2 Quadro P6000s. My company bought two of those badboys from Fujitsu for 44k€ each.

I can try to find some pictures, if im successful ill add them later

Found some more scores on a different USB Stick,

Rank 2 and 3 are probably the most interesting ones.
Again both air cooled and dual socket.







Updated Single Core scores


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 17, 2018)

quiekMew said:


> View attachment 102504View attachment 102503View attachment 102502
> View attachment 102501View attachment 102500
> Here is my complete CB list with single core.
> 
> ...


what do you think of the leaderboard? i think its the most ridiculous list of cinebench on any forum xD


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 17, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy just a slight correction I am running on water not air, im just not overclocked.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 17, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> @T4C Fantasy just a slight correction I am running on water not air, im just not overclocked.


fixed

taking a break lol xD



quiekMew said:


> View attachment 102504View attachment 102503View attachment 102502
> View attachment 102501View attachment 102500
> Here is my complete CB list with single core.
> 
> ...


if you have anymore entries just update this post (post im replying to), if there is no edit button press "Report" and ask that the post be unlocked. it makes it easier on me to add in the future


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 21, 2018)

quiek mew, how did you add all those scores into cinebench, may I have the files?? Looks awesome for a more detailed comparison.
I found a cheap i7-7740x so I'll cinebench it when i order a x299 i9 xe mobo


----------



## er557 (Jun 21, 2018)

I'd rather have the cpus themselves instead of the files..., seems I've been demoted from top spot by dual 2699 v4, and soon to be released threadripper v2 32c


----------



## quiekMew (Jun 21, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> quiek mew, how did you add all those scores into cinebench, may I have the files?? Looks awesome for a more detailed comparison.
> I found a cheap i7-7740x so I'll cinebench it when i order a x299 i9 xe mobo



Ive uploaded the scores to my OneDrive, feel free to copy them.

Heres the link: https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixKN9MO2UbfgpoFDi8qj4pjGYCVsg

the password is cinebench

You just have to go into the folder cb_ranking, select everything (if you want all of my scores) and paste them into the same folder on your Cinebench install. there will be a few that are duplicates due to cinebench including some scores. you can either replace them or skip them, doesnt make a difference



er557 said:


> I'd rather have the cpus themselves instead of the files..., seems I've been demoted from top spot by dual 2699 v4, and soon to be released threadripper v2 32c


Im sorry that ive taken your spot :C


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 21, 2018)

er557 said:


> I'd rather have the cpus themselves instead of the files..., seems I've been demoted from top spot by dual 2699 v4, and soon to be released threadripper v2 32c


Sure I'll give you all the cpus, just pay me a good 30,000


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 21, 2018)

E5 2680 v2 run at 3.4GHZ (240 A.I.O. cooled)


----------



## quiekMew (Jun 21, 2018)

er557 said:


> That's a beast right there, but costs an arm and a leg. The question is is it worth it for the user, and is it stable and problem free.
> On a side note, would love the see the ram configuration and speed, and pictures of the rig. Though usually specs like that are pure stock, cannot be tampered with or overclocked, let alone be turbo hacked.




I apologize for the horrendously bad pictures.
We didnt have that baby in for all that long, client wanted it as fast as possible.

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixKN9MO2Ubfgq8vR_7bB5Bkc9xGlQ

I have some updated specs too. 

4x32GB Sticks @ 2400MHz instead of 16GB Sticks

The client wanted it for Autotask. As far as i can remember they wanted to use it as a Terminal-Workstation


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 21, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> @T4C Fantasy just a slight correction I am running on water not air, im just not overclocked.


 do you have your videocard running on the same loop?


----------



## er557 (Jun 21, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy  a correction for me too, I'm running dual aio water, and not really overclocked, more of a firmware turbo patch


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> do you have your videocard running on the same loop?


No not yet


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 22, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> No not yet



Im putting a 1080ti and an overclocked (lightly) 7820x on a 280 black ice gts (just push - slim quiet) with a liquid temp sensor tomorrow... just wanted to know temps -- ill let you know how it goes if you're curious im reading conflicting reports things online...


----------



## Komshija (Jun 22, 2018)

Intel Core i7 6700K and Intel Core 2 Duo T9900. Both stock.  
Edit: added i7 6700K OC bench

i7 6700K




C2D T9900




@T4C Fantasy : +  i7 6700K @ 4700 MHz


----------



## ultrafx (Jun 25, 2018)

Ryzen 7 2700X stock (4.0 boost) AIO
ASUS STRIX B350-F GAMING
DDR4 2x4 G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 16-18-18-38 CR1 (F4-3200C16D-8GVK)


----------



## Komshija (Jun 27, 2018)

Intel Core i7 6700K OC @ 4700 MHz, 1,375V "adaptive". Air cooling.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 28, 2018)

so not the greatest multicore but got it stable @5.05 Ghz HT Off (which actually helps in games a bit) on a quiet mode aio with 85C as the max temp after 20 cinebench loops (since HT is off and -5 offset avx is max @ 78C)... single core is on fiah.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 28, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> so not the greatest multicore but got it stable @5.05 Ghz HT Off (which actually helps in games a bit) on a quiet mode aio with 85C as the max temp after 20 cinebench loops (since HT is off and -5 offset avx is max @ 78C)... single core is on fiah.
> 
> View attachment 103207


Include your old pic so i can keep your 2100 score and new high single. Otherwise i cant add


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 28, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Include your old pic so i can keep your 2100 score and new high single. Otherwise i cant add


Updated


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 28, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Updated


Awesome ill add in morning


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 11, 2018)

Stock A10-6800K.  Man these old APU sucks.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 11, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Stock A10-6800K.  Man these old APU sucks.
> 
> View attachment 103753


I know, hence why I skipped these for the next lot.. lol..


----------



## FireFox (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

Not a bad score there @Knoxx29   How are the temps??


----------



## FireFox (Jul 11, 2018)

If you mean when full loaded max temps is 51c


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

With the chiller working or just custom water was that @Knoxx29 ?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 11, 2018)

phill said:


> With the chiller working or just custom water was that @Knoxx29 ?



With the water cooled at 20c i couldn't lower it more due to the fact that the *Dew Point* was too high, the minimum i lower the temps is 5c above the *Dew Point* to avoid condensation.


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

It's a nice water temp to be at   What do you normally set the chiller too when you are testing?   As low as possible or just slightly lower than ambient?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 11, 2018)

phill said:


> As low as possible



That


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 11, 2018)

Updated with single core performance and opengl


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 11, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Updated with single core performance and opengl
> View attachment 103789


added


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That



It's a Hailea system that you use isn't it @Knoxx29 ?   Do you mind me asking, what size model did you go for?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 11, 2018)

phill said:


> It's a Hailea system that you use isn't it @Knoxx29 ?   Do you mind me asking, what size model did you go for?


Ppl should take pics of their builds and place it in their score posts for ppl to see esp in the future


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 12, 2018)

Everyone seems to be running win 7 or 8 with this benchmark. Obviously a bug in that software. So how do we know the rest of the data generated from the benchmark is reliable?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 12, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Everyone seems to be running win 7 or 8 with this benchmark. Obviously a bug in that software. So how do we know the rest of the data generated from the benchmark is reliable?


Everyone seems to be where they are supposed to be


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 12, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Everyone seems to be where they are supposed to be



Alright, well here you go with evidence of win 10...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jul 12, 2018)

System:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 12, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Alright, well here you go with evidence of win 10...
> 
> View attachment 103805


seems about right for that speed
whats ur cooler?


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 12, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> seems about right for that speed
> whats ur cooler?



Cryorig R1 Ultimate


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 12, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Cryorig R1 Ultimate


added your score


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2018)

phill said:


> It's a Hailea system that you use isn't it @Knoxx29 ?   Do you mind me asking, what size model did you go for?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 12, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 103807


Hows the maintenance on those? Can you go a year 24/7 uptime without doing anything?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Hows the maintenance on those? Can you go a year 24/7 uptime without doing anything?



The only maintenance is to change the coolant every two years, well i turn it on just when need, it could run 24/7 but i wouldn't trust because if you set it to cool the water let's say at 15c and while you are not at home or you are sleeping and the Dew point is too close or above the 15c poor you, condensation all the way, just in winter time i would let it run 24/7.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 12, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> The only maintenance is to change the coolant every two years, well i turn it on just when need, it could run 24/7 but i wouldn't trust because if you set it to cool the water let's say at 15c and while you are not home or you are sleeping the Dew point is too close or above the 15c poor you, condensation all the way, just in winter time i would let it run 24/7.


That's a 300w cooler - not too bad, you must have fun overclocking with that


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Everyone seems to be running win 7 or 8 with this benchmark. Obviously a bug in that software. So how do we know the rest of the data generated from the benchmark is reliable?



Windows 7 is a faster OS, the benchmark runs better on that than Windows 10..  As does a lot of benchmark programs



Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 103807



@Knoxx29 - Do you use a rad and fans with this at all or just the unit on it's own?  I've been tempted to try one out but the condensation does put me off a little bit..



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> That's a 300w cooler - not too bad, you must have fun overclocking with that



If it's like a phase unit, it'll be good fun indeed!!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2018)

phill said:


> @Knoxx29 - Do you use a rad and fans with this at all or just the unit on it's own? I've been tempted to try one out but the condensation does put me off a little bit











It uses less than 300W, if i am not mistaken around 250W, i will check later.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 12, 2018)

My macbook air. Good to know you can run Cinebench on OSX.






Also @T4C Fantasy the TR 1950X was done with a NZXT X62 AIO cooler, not air.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> That's a 300w cooler - not too bad, you must have fun overclocking with that



Idle and load


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jul 12, 2018)

I would love to get a chiller setup for my office back in Atlanta, really would like to push my 6900k past 4.2Ghz - but currently my ambient temps in the Gallery aren't the greatest (25c-30c)


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2018)

DarthBaggins said:


> but currently my ambient temps in the Gallery aren't the greatest (25c-30c



I don't see anything wrong with your temps, during the day my room temp is 32c/33c and the waters loop hits 35c/36c, i set the Chiller and run the water cooled at 18c without risk of condensation, that's 14c/15c below ambient temperature, some days temps is above 30C but the dew point is very low ( 3c/4c ) and the water runs at 10c.


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2018)

I like winter, it's nice and cool in the winter lol  16C or less in my home, the heating isn't on so the PC's run nice and chilled   UK heat is always so muggy and horrible, it's not much fun...  That said, chiller unit on my 5960X I could see 5Ghz stable I'd guess


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Windows 7 is a faster OS, the benchmark runs better on that than Windows 10..  As does a lot of benchmark programs



With that logic, then my score could be higher! enjoy it while you can because MS won't be supporting win 7 come early 2020. Link


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 13, 2018)

The only time I mega overclock is when it's dead freezing in the UK - I remember my 1080 ti ftw3 hitting 15c idle and my 6600k hitting 17c idle - that was fun since load temps were golden - sadly It was just one day when my room was freezing AF


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 13, 2018)

Years ago ,  when I lived on my own, one of my apartments was in a house built in the early to mid-1800s ,  my room had these old shitty windows that offered absolutely no protection from the winter cold.  I can remember the pump would work so hard ,because whatever it is that is inside of the closed loop system ,would become more viscous from the super cold temperature.  Once the PC had been running for a while the temperature of the liquid would increase and it would go back to normal, I think it was the wind and being on the second floor which brought even colder temps than normal.  The lowest I recall was around -25°C ,  but I know for a fact it got colder.  I learned to embrace the cold, I could run my 2500K at 5 GHz no problem 

Winter in New England can be very unforgiving,  last year we were at -35°C for a while....thats too cold for my liking


----------



## UrbanCamper (Jul 13, 2018)

Noticed this thread so I did one this morning. It does run a bit hot in these tests, but I have not delid.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jul 13, 2018)

Normally I try to keep my office in Atlanta at 17-20c so when I have my rig rendering a large project I'm not worried about it as much as when I'm in the Gallery during the summer since we have all the doors and windows open (no real need for A/C on Nantucket except for maybe a week out of the summer).


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 13, 2018)

UrbanCamper said:


> Noticed this thread so I did one this morning. It does run a bit hot in these tests, but I have not delid.



that's really not that bad... 87 C -  if you run it several times what does it get up to -- if it's stable at 87C then it still runs cooler than any macbook pro made since 2012


----------



## UrbanCamper (Jul 13, 2018)

About the same I guess. Runs mid 70's while playing BF1.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Windows 7 is a faster OS...


That I fully disagree with. Overall, Windows 10 is faster than all previous Windows versions.


phill said:


> the benchmark runs better on that than Windows 10.


I wanted to disagree with that too. But it appears to be true. BARELY! I did gain a few points over my Windows 10 scores(with the same clock speeds). Which one might argue is margin for error. But I can assure you it isn't. To get the same scores on W10 required bumping up the core speed MHz by 30ish.

3770K @ 4.899GHz w/H2O





Spoiler: Same scores on Windows 10 w/ higher clock speeds











phill said:


> As does a lot of benchmark programs


That's probably true too. But there are also some benchmarks that run faster on Windows 10(and/or won't run at all on 7).


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> With that logic, then my score could be higher! enjoy it while you can because MS won't be supporting win 7 come early 2020. Link



When it's for benching, I wouldn't care as it's not running it 24/7 so there's little to worry about.  The only reason benchers run the older OS is because it could save them valuable time and when it comes to some benchmarks, only a few milli seconds can make all the difference from getting that 1st place or 5th place...    I'm just glad I don't bench for HWBOT any more!! 

I think the only thing I used Windows 10 for, was XTU and with that test killing CPUs at stock volts, I don't even run the damn thing at all!! lol  It's just not worth killing a CPU for....



MrGenius said:


> That I fully disagree with. Overall, Windows 10 is faster than all previous Windows versions.
> I wanted to disagree with that too. But it appears to be true. BARELY! I did gain a few points over my Windows 10 scores(with the same clock speeds). Which one might argue is margin for error. But I can assure you it isn't. To get the same scores on W10 required bumping up the core speed MHz by 30ish.
> 
> 3770K @ 4.899GHz w/H2O
> That's probably true too. But there are also some benchmarks that run faster on Windows 10(and/or won't run at all on 7).



I was meaning other benchmarks, not just Cinebench   When I was benching for HWBOT there was about 20 or so tests I ran, maybe more!!  If you'd like to try one of the 3D Marks for example (older ones like 01 to 07 for example) they would run faster   PC Mark Vantage won't even run on my system in Windows 10 sadly..  But works fine in 7..  It's all about the bench you want to do and how seriously you take it..  I wonder if some of the guys still run possibly XP for something like Super Pi or wPrime....


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 16, 2018)

phill said:


> I wonder if some of the guys still run possibly XP for something like Super Pi or wPrime....


Yes since windows xp is legendary and doesn't run as much BS in the background as well as more stable overclocking for a single benchmark run.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 18, 2018)

Well everyone has lost it's the new 9900k


----------



## FlynHawn (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Komshija (Jul 23, 2018)

New bench. Intel i7 6700K, 4600 MHz@1,32V - 1023 points. For a stable tests @ 4700 MHz I need minimum 1,38 V. I figured out that Cinebench R15 is a good stability tester - better than some stress tests.
At 4600 MHz, my i7 6700K regularly scores above 1015 points, up to maximum 1024.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah rip ryzen 5 1600 - Costed £18.99 posted 4.62ghz 1.55v hitting max 72c

Scores 140~ cb single thread - can't be bothered to run it again.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 27, 2018)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 104473


whats the speed? it shows 800mhz 5GHz?

im in bed so ill add in morning


----------



## natr0n (Jul 27, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> whats the speed? it shows 800mhz 5GHz?
> 
> im in bed so ill add in morning



5GHz Night night. ty


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 27, 2018)

Will get mine posted

Thought I did it before


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 29, 2018)

Pushed 'er 'til she popped @ ~1.86V. Bought another one that overclocks +200MHz with less volts. 

3770K @ 5.099GHz w/H2O.


----------



## agenthunk (Aug 8, 2018)

I just had to post this at the bottom,please don't ban me or remove it.


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 8, 2018)

Air : 






AIO (Eisbaer 240) :


----------



## natr0n (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 11, 2018)

I can NOT recommend the MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon. I kinda knew what I got into, but was still disappointed. VRM-Cooling is bad, VRM itself (or cpu) can´t hold voltage. Extreme droop from 1.45 to 1.36 under load with high settings LLC. Bios does not allow a change in ram timings. There simply is no listing under the option for secondary timings. It messes up legacy boot order every time you cut the power, other bios settings stay intact... the list goes on. Best I can do on this board:


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sooooo I don't have access to my friend's computer and he did this Benchmark and sent me his score via SMS. 

2990WX bone stock, running 128GB RAM at only 2133MHz. No overclock at all, but with all the precision boost or XFR2 goodies enabled. He is using a Enermax LiqTech TR4 II 360 cooler set to silence mode. All core boosting to ~3.07GHz under full load in Cinebench R15.

He is new to overclocking so who knows, maybe we can break some record down the road.

In case you are wondering, it is 5136pts.






Proof of the system build:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/building-a-2990wx-system.246902/#post-3888389


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 4, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> I can NOT recommend the MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon. I kinda knew what I got into, but was still disappointed. VRM-Cooling is bad, VRM itself (or cpu) can´t hold voltage. Extreme droop from 1.45 to 1.36 under load with high settings LLC. Bios does not allow a change in ram timings. There simply is no listing under the option for secondary timings. It messes up legacy boot order every time you cut the power, other bios settings stay intact... the list goes on. Best I can do on this board:



I know the frustration, my MSI B450 board although it's still early days with bios releases has it's "quirks"... in any case, have you tried AMD's Ryzen Utility? 
Found entering custom settings under creator mode & it requesting reboot, system does not reboot... manual rebooting only.


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 4, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> I know the frustration, my MSI B450 board although it's still early days with bios releases has it's "quirks"... in any case, have you tried AMD's Ryzen Utility?
> Found entering custom settings under creator mode & it requesting reboot, system does not reboot... manual rebooting only.



Yes I did use the Ryzen Master Utility, and it does not restart on it´s own. I have to manually restart too.
To save some time for benchmarking and probing the highest possible frequency for each benchmark I did the following:
First get into bios. Set frequency manual to something that you know it can boot on 100% of the time, like 3.6 GHz. Up the voltage to the point you want it at. Like 1.4V and your LLC setting. Then disable any auto stuff like spread spectrum, cool n quiet. You may loose C-States, but I do not care about that. In the end it cost me like 20W more power on idle, I can live with that.
Then you enable HPET, get into windows and start Ryzen Master. You can adjust your frequency without any restarts, just things like disabling cores or changing RAM timings / voltages needs a reboot.

I used it for CPU-Z bench and some other stuff: See this post

The thing that was the most sketchy was disabling cores with Ryzen Master because it claims to do that even if you told the bios to disable that feature, so you restart and wonder why they are still not disabled until you look into bios and see that. And when you succesfully disabled the cores, you reboot and they still show up in Ryzen Master, you have to refresh a profile in order to see them disabled. You know it´s working when you activate the profile with disabled cores and it doesn´t ask for a reboot.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 4, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Yes I did use the Ryzen Master Utility, and it does not restart on it´s own. I have to manually restart too.
> To save some time for benchmarking and probing the highest possible frequency for each benchmark I did the following:
> First get into bios. Set frequency manual to something that you know it can boot on 100% of the time, like 3.6 GHz. Up the voltage to the point you want it at. Like 1.4V and your LLC setting. Then disable any auto stuff like spread spectrum, cool n quiet. You may loose C-States, but I do not care about that. In the end it cost me like 20W more power on idle, I can live with that.
> Then you enable HPET, get into windows and start Ryzen Master. You can adjust your frequency without any restarts, just things like disabling cores or changing RAM timings / voltages needs a reboot.
> ...




Yes, I know what you mean, I do all that stuff too the thing that's curious about this software package is its maximum of 300 seconds for stability testing.
I learned something new today about RMU v1.4. Apparently, if 1 updates the bios, software must be uninstalled & reinstalled in order to link up with new bios. Also, in win10, power management stuff has to be fiddled with, its all in the user guide. 

Personally, I would never disable cores, OC or not, I mean isn't it the reason why we upgrade our systems with multi core cpus in 1st place... that & a myriad of other reasons?

Lucky I had the time today to read up on it.  I found full load stress testing a bit unpredictable with Intel Burn Test suite v2.54. Not surprising, the author has updated that package for yrs already.


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 4, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> [...]Personally, I would never disable cores, OC or not, I mean isn't it the reason why we upgrade our systems with multi core cpus in 1st place... that & a myriad of other reasons?



Well for daily use there is no reason to do that. But there are some benchmarks that test single thread workloads. And there it doesn´t matter if you disable some cores. By doing so you have less heat, much more stable voltage with less droop and a 50% chance to eliminate the CCX on your die that clocks worse then the other one. So you get slightly higher frequency and performance for those single thread benchmarks. It has no real world use to my knowledge but I like to see chips pushed to the absolute limit and seeing over 4.3GHz (for a short time) on my first gen Zen CPU, under ambient cooling, was quite cool.

I completly agree tho, it´s just silly.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 5, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Well for daily use there is no reason to do that. But there are some benchmarks that test single thread workloads. And there it doesn´t matter if you disable some cores. By doing so you have less heat, much more stable voltage with less droop and a 50% chance to eliminate the CCX on your die that clocks worse then the other one. So you get slightly higher frequency and performance for those single thread benchmarks. It has no real world use to my knowledge but I like to see chips pushed to the absolute limit and seeing over 4.3GHz (for a short time) on my first gen Zen CPU, under ambient cooling, was quite cool.
> 
> I completly agree tho, it´s just silly.



Know what you mean, it's the competitive benchmark spirit that possess us all.... just gotta win!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 7, 2018)

Stock i7-7740x to add

Here's my 5ghz 1.27v overclock (in testing) - Open gl score seems low, probably the weather screwing up gpu temps.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 9, 2018)

Ran another 7740x OC:
5.3ghz, 1.53v, HYPERTHREADING DISABLED so 4c4t


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 9, 2018)

I don't want to post my score , it would crush all those weak i7s , so i decided to give everyone a chance.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 10, 2018)

Did I break it, whats high score mean?

4ghz all cores, 2933mhz memory (bad timings).

----------

4240mhz, 2933 with stilt hynix MFR timings hits 6274 points, I think that might be all she has.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 10, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Did I break it, whats high score mean?
> 
> 4ghz all cores, 2933mhz memory (bad timings).
> 
> ...


Great job, that's a beast - I can't compete in the multithreaded scores haha, however I am currently dominating that single threaded chart gotta push some more outta my 7740x



Dinnercore said:


> I can NOT recommend the MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon. I kinda knew what I got into, but was still disappointed. VRM-Cooling is bad, VRM itself (or cpu) can´t hold voltage. Extreme droop from 1.45 to 1.36 under load with high settings LLC. Bios does not allow a change in ram timings. There simply is no listing under the option for secondary timings. It messes up legacy boot order every time you cut the power, other bios settings stay intact... the list goes on. Best I can do on this board:


Gotta research with msi boards - my z170m mortar had terrible vdroop


----------



## catulitechup (Sep 10, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Ran another 7740x OC:
> 5.3ghz, 1.53v, HYPERTHREADING DISABLED so 4c4tView attachment 106492



Non recommended vcore 1.53v 

However without pass 1.4v must show higher frecuencies too, maybe closer to 5.0ghz


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Did I break it, whats high score mean?
> 
> 4ghz all cores, 2933mhz memory (bad timings).
> 
> ...



I don't suppose you had a watt meter plugged in at that point did you??

I'm not making fun at all because it's 32 cores, 64 threads, in my head it's bloody efficient considering!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 10, 2018)

phill said:


> I don't suppose you had a watt meter plugged in at that point did you??
> 
> I'm not making fun at all because it's 32 cores, 64 threads, in my head it's bloody efficient considering!!


now just waiting for i9 Platnium 2990X xD


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> now just waiting for i9 Platnium 2990X xD



I do wonder what Intel will bring to the late party....


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2018)

phill said:


> I don't suppose you had a watt meter plugged in at that point did you??
> 
> I'm not making fun at all because it's 32 cores, 64 threads, in my head it's bloody efficient considering!!



Haven't checked it yet. Don't know if I want to know.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 11, 2018)

catulitechup said:


> Non recommended vcore 1.53v
> 
> However without pass 1.4v must show higher frecuencies too, maybe closer to 5.0ghz


I will mercilessly shove voltage into a cpu when benching, I claimed the highest current single threaded score here with that. If you think 1.53v was a lot I did put 1.55v through my x5650 and even 1.6v on a cold day.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 13, 2018)

catulitechup said:


> Non recommended vcore 1.53v
> 
> However without pass 1.4v must show higher frecuencies too, maybe closer to 5.0ghz


1.575v in bios.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2018)

little more efficiency out of it. For those of you curious that pegs at 930w at the wall with a seasonic platinum PSU.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 17, 2018)

cdawall said:


> little more efficiency out of it. For those of you curious that pegs at 930w at the wall with a seasonic platinum PSU.


But can it hit 6300cb? That's comfortably sitting 1st in that multithreaded chart for now


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 17, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 1.575v in bios.



Can you run cinebench R15 at those clock?
Maybe beat my air cooled I7 980X score: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-score.213237/page-17#post-3821353


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> But can it hit 6300cb? That's comfortably sitting 1st in that multithreaded chart for now



It hit 6400 I'll post a screen shot later.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 18, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Can you run cinebench R15 at those clock?
> Maybe beat my air cooled I7 980X score: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-score.213237/page-17#post-3821353


Haha, that's outta the range, My xeon is on a dark rock 3. The airflow in the case is very poor, Yes it can run cinebench r15 at that voltage, temps will rise fast though which is why I used a external house fan to push air through the front of the case

Edit: I'm waiting for UK temperatures to drop, it's around 24c in my room - I will hold out for winter when my room can drop as low as 12c


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 18, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Haha, that's outta the range, My xeon is on a dark rock 3. The airflow in the case is very poor, Yes it can run cinebench r15 at that voltage, temps will rise fast though which is why I used a external house fan to push air through the front of the case
> 
> Edit: I'm waiting for UK temperatures to drop, it's around 24c in my room - I will hold out for winter when my room can drop as low as 12c



Ah i see. Airflow as well at low air temp has a lot to say when running cpu at high clock/voltage. Back in june this year, i made a big upgrade when it comes to cooling. Replaced or added some fans to my pc. The old ones where worn down any way. You can see my cooling setup in the links below, if you want to:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/post-3857150
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/post-3861446

But yeah i am also waiting for winter to come to Denmark as well. Cause then it is bench season for me again and to test out my new cooling setup


----------



## cdawall (Sep 19, 2018)

I am still not quite to the point of a couple guys on OCN, but for CL16 2933 this is about all I am getting.


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2018)

I think my B die Sammy stuff runs about CAS 12 at 3000Mhz ish..  It's been a while since I've tried clocking it..  I should but I just haven't...  
Very impressive stuff   Wish I could have one!!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 19, 2018)

phill said:


> I think my B die Sammy stuff runs about CAS 12 at 3000Mhz ish..  It's been a while since I've tried clocking it..  I should but I just haven't...
> Very impressive stuff   Wish I could have one!!



3600cl12 or so would have me around 6600/6700


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2018)

Even more impressive


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 20, 2018)

I got a pretty cool Cinebench ST Single Thread score of 236 with an 8086K, using a Noctua C14S air cooler.

Great for single and slightly threaded work apps and of course gaming.

I only got about 1700 in Cinebench MT Multithread which is not very good. Only 6cores, you don't buy an 8086K for it's Multithreaded prowess. LOL

But it's a Single-Threaded BEAST!


----------



## sn2x (Oct 7, 2018)

Got a solid result with a 4690K.  4.6 GHz core(1.286volts), 4.2 GHz cache.

Similar single core as 5775C at 4.3 with multi-core only behind by about 200.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 26, 2018)

1602 score, Xeon E5-1680 v2 @ 4,5GHz on Air Cooling.
FYI : 1574 point score in my case was done with ~4,4GHz clock.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## baryluk (Nov 4, 2018)

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2950X 16-Core Processor , stock
16C/32T
AIO liquid cooling
CPU score: Multi: All (32) threads: 3526 cb
CPU score: Single: 1 thread: 183 cb
CINEBENCH R15.038_RC184115
Wine 3.0.3 @ Linux 4.18.10. It is likely it will run faster on native Windows installation.

PS. Memory: 4x 16GB DDR4 UDIMM ECC (Samsung M391A2K43BB1-CRC) running at 3200MT/s, 1.2V (but BIOS is saying 1.362V). tCL=17 (10.6ns). Still tweaking and testing stability. (Performance is similar on tCL=19).


----------



## Divinity (Nov 5, 2018)

Here is the score of my old CPU 4790, it dates back to may'17  I had that CPU for a month before switching to 5775c. Originally I had 4690k since 2015, u can see its result (708@4.5.Ghz) as well.


----------



## romeozulu (Nov 11, 2018)

all settings default.

rz


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

romeozulu said:


> View attachment 110349
> 
> all settings default.
> 
> rz



Very nice  Would have been great to see the memory timings as well   Just because I'm nosy


----------



## romeozulu (Nov 11, 2018)

no problem


----------



## kamikazedan (Nov 14, 2018)

Interesting laptop benchmark


----------



## burninrubber0 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## er557 (Nov 18, 2018)

@burninrubber0 : 
Hi and welcome to TPU! 
Nice result, albeit there are few caveats: 
-understandably but unfortunately, the memory is running dual channel only, due to it being quad kit and two for each cpu, no sticks available, making the procs starve for bandwidth, ideally they would work with eight sticks or more for octal channel, as opposed to quad right now.

-Also, despite good performance, the cpus are very expensive and offer no value for $, being only 3.1 ghz max; an engineering sample of QS stepping would have been more affordable.

-That asus motherboard is also known for problematic configuration and deployment, not working well with certain combos, failing with others.

-At that speed, the procs could bottleneck the 1080ti due to sheer clock speed, not allowing any overclocking or turbo unlock, being Broadwell-E.

Nevertheless, I am sure you could enjoy that rig for crunching or rendering, If you can configure it for less power consumption.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 19, 2018)

I still can't breath... not sure why the silicon gods were nice for a change (from 8700K 5GHz at 1.368v).  1 hour realbench, 2 hours bf1.  Still doing more stress tests.  BTW, this is on custom H20.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 28, 2018)

R2700x, b450 mobo, 3200 ram, 240mm aio, 750w psu.



I think with a better mobo" im using a aorus elite, not a great overclocking board" I should be able to hit 2000 with 4.3 and a bit more voltage, I did try 4.3 with the same voltage but scored 1905 and crashed, I dare not go above 1.4 with this board its very basic. what do you think my next mother board should be ?.
clear skys. charl.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 28, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> I still can't breath... not sure why the silicon gods were nice for a change (from 8700K 5GHz at 1.368v).  1 hour realbench, 2 hours bf1.  Still doing more stress tests.  BTW, this is on custom H20.
> 
> View attachment 110887



that is a hell of a system - very nice


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 1, 2018)

this is from the rig I use to run my telescope in my obsy, its a fx8350 with a tiny overclock, its 7 years old with 16gb ram @1600 and its never missed a beat.


----------



## rodrigox (Dec 3, 2018)

i5 8600k @ 5Ghz & DDR4 3600Mhz 17-18-18-38-2T


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 4, 2018)

OpenGL: 68.34
CPU: 741


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 5, 2018)

Just stock/turbo settings here.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 5, 2018)

no difference with the new update with the ryzen  still 1907, ill try the FX in the morning its raining outside so don't wont to let the damp air in my obsy.


----------



## grimey (Dec 5, 2018)

First time running Cinebench. I'm sure there is lots of room for improvement. 

This is my work PC. Running an AIO cooler.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 6, 2018)

and my axe!


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 6, 2018)

Just realized that these benchmarks threads are great data repositories! Users would love to self-report their score. Hmm, maybe great for data-mining as well!  We can cross-referencing different benchmarks in assiscotiation to forum user stats and etc. So many new ideas. And thanks to @T4C Fantasy for making everything so easy to mine as well!


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 6, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Just realized that these benchmarks threads are great data repositories! Users would love to self-report their score. Hmm, maybe great for data-mining as well!  We can cross-referencing different benchmarks in assiscotiation to forum user stats and etc. So many new ideas. And thanks to @T4C Fantasy for making everything so easy to mine as well!



yup. I never knew 2400g ryzen was like previous i7's with gt 1030 strength gpu inside...and only costs like 1100kn...quite a steal...I wonder why this bench is reporting windows 8, and not 10 though...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2018)

grimey said:


> First time running Cinebench. I'm sure there is lots of room for improvement.
> 
> This is my work PC. Running an AIO cooler.
> 
> View attachment 111979


what clock is your cpu at?


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 6, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> what clock is your cpu at?



says 2.6 GHz in the lower section


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> says 2.6 GHz in the lower section


that doesnt count, doesnt count overclocks


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 6, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> that doesnt count, doesnt count overclocks



oh, didn't know that...I'm more interested in why is his screenie so blurry


----------



## grimey (Dec 6, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> what clock is your cpu at?


3.78 GHz during the test.  The MB is a ASUS Z270 MARK 2. I went into the bios and used the EZ tuning wizard to do the initial tune. I haven't done anything custom. 
When I run consecutive tests, Core #2 hits 96C. Core #15 hits 86C. The other cores are 60 - 70C. Could this be a problem with the thermal paste application or the IHS?




Gorstak said:


> oh, didn't know that...I'm more interested in why is his screenie so blurry


I'm not sure. Its a 4K monitor, maybe the image is being scaled and making it blurry?


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 7, 2018)

*Cinebench ST (single and slightly threaded) score of 238* with a 12month old 8700K 5.2Ghz bin from SL, running at 5.4Ghz.

Temps are a bit high since cooling is only a single bank of fins Noctua air C14S.

Why so late? I only got the base overclocking settings completed and this CPU mounted back onto the Apex X motherboard about 3weeks ago. Was running an 8086K which is now back in the protective packaging awaiting a new mobo, Apex 11 or EVGA Z390 DARK.

Woooo! 


I believe 238 is the new TPU high score.


----------



## baryluk (Dec 12, 2018)

Posting again, because posting rules.

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2950X 16-Core Processor , stock (3.5GHz base), runs at 4.1GHz during benchmark
16C/32T
AIO liquid cooling
CPU score: Multi: All (32) threads: 3532 cb
CPU score: Multi: One thread per core (16 threads): 2558 cb
CPU score: Single: 1 thread: 183 cb
CINEBENCH R15.038_RC184115
Wine 3.0.3 @ Linux 4.18.10. It is likely it will run faster on native Windows installation.
Memory: 4x 16GB DDR4 UDIMM ECC (Samsung M391A2K43BB1-CRC) running at 3200MT/s, 1.2V (but BIOS is saying 1.362V). tCL=17 (10.6ns).


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 12, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> *Cinebench ST (single and slightly threaded) score of 238* with a 12month old 8700K 5.2Ghz bin from SL, running at 5.4Ghz.
> 
> Temps are a bit high since cooling is only a single bank of fins Noctua air C14S.
> 
> ...


holy guacamole.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 12, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> *Cinebench ST (single and slightly threaded) score of 238* with a 12month old 8700K 5.2Ghz bin from SL, running at 5.4Ghz.
> 
> Temps are a bit high since cooling is only a single bank of fins Noctua air C14S.
> 
> ...




Whats your threaded cpu score? 

edit
 i found it in the list i think.
1724 @ 5.5Ghz

my 8600 did well @ 1250'ish @5.2Ghz , glad i snatched that chip, especially @ the price i got it off amazon for. i have been really pleased with the 8600 chip, might get another in the future when i upgrade the kids.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 15, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Whats your threaded cpu score?
> 
> edit
> i found it in the list i think.
> ...




That 1724 Cine MT score is actually my 8086K, not my 8700K score, I apologize for any confusion. 


I updated (2) platforms this year, a M8E/6700K and a R5E10/6800K. So needed (2) new Coffee Lake CPUs.


Best Cine ST I've run with the 8086K is 236 at 5.5Ghz, while I grabbed that "238 high score" with the 8700K at only 5.4Ghz, go figure.  (screenshots below)


Currently waiting on a new motherboard to launch, the  Maximus XI Apex. When the M11A arrives will re-test both CPUs and try to hit a Cinebench ST of 240 or 250, remaining on Noctua Good Air. I have (2) of the Noctua C14S single fin bank coolers now and not planning to set up either water loop until after we relocate.


Primary build, work rig:
Batman's CaseLabs Mercury S8 open air
8086K 5.3bin
Maximus XI Apex (Coming Soon) and EVGA Z390 DARK (in January)
Video in Cinebench screenshots: AMD Radeon Pro WX 4100 workstation graphics


Secondary build:
8700K 5.2bin
Maximus X Apex
Video in Cinebench screenshots: MSI HHHL low profile NVidia GTX 1050Ti 4GB

It's funny just realized voltage is the same in both screenshots, think I plugged in 1.475v yet always reads 1.488v. Both runs might have been achieved at lower voltage, but I usually just crank it up .

And no, I don't run that type of voltage 24/7. The 8700K runs perfectly sweet all day long at 5.2 1.350v or 5.3 1.380v.

Also, and slightly off-topic: Notice the increased clarity of the text in the first screenshot vs the second. A-B comparison. That's the AMD WX 4100 workstation graphics card, so amazing crisp clean super sharp TEXT, no one believes me when I say* a light-duty rendering card can grant you amazing text*, yet this is the first time I've seen these two screenshot together. WOW! Go AMD, and AMD even gave an extended 10-year warranty on the card. 

Anyone who works with TEXT all day long, well you know what to do next.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 16, 2018)

Got my hands in new Asus laptop with a i5-8250U cpu in it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2018)

less clockspeed on the CPU, but got the ram a smidgen faster with the latest beta bios. Oh and this is a custom loop not an AIO


----------



## er557 (Dec 24, 2018)

@cdawall :
That's a nice overclock,  can you post your aida64 cpu queen result on these clocks? I have notied windows RS6(latest insider) does improve it a bit


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 24, 2018)

er557 said:


> I have notied windows RS6(latest insider) does improve it a bit


Might have something to do with Microsoft implementing Googles retpoline workaround for the Spectre exploit. It's active in RS6.

Edit: I'm speculating at what's happening.


----------



## Tensa Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2018)

Here is my score....everything stock, lots of room for improvement


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2018)

Some high performance for y'all. 3.9ghz of AIO cooled A10-7800 locked multiplier goodness and yes that is an absurdly good ram kit in with it for absolutely zero reason.


----------



## FlanK3r (Jan 4, 2019)

wow, 2990WX score is awesome!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2019)

FlanK3r said:


> wow, 2990WX score is awesome!



With better ram I can still pull another 500pts.



er557 said:


> @cdawall :
> That's a nice overclock,  can you post your aida64 cpu queen result on these clocks? I have notied windows RS6(latest insider) does improve it a bit
> 
> View attachment 113243



Hey sorry just noticed this


----------



## er557 (Jan 6, 2019)

Awesome, now if you dominate FPU MANDELL as well I'm preparing to eat my hat with some sauce...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2019)

er557 said:


> Awesome, now if you dominate FPU MANDELL as well I'm preparing to eat my hat with some sauce...
> 
> View attachment 114099








Not quite there for that one. Could probably best yours if I was pushing 4.6-4.8ghz would be my guess, maybe a little less with ram pushed to 3800 or so.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Jan 9, 2019)

just a humble 1400 passing through :3






core voltage is 1.35 if anyone is interested. don't know why CPUz is reporting it wrongly. I used 1.4 for the 3925Mhz run there too. So 860 is my top score but I don't run that every day as it not 100% stable.


----------



## obg70 (Jan 14, 2019)

Ryzen 2700X @ 4225Mhz with Corsair Dominator 3466Mhz Memory @ 3600.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 30, 2019)

Grabbed a Cinebench ST Single and Slightly Threaded score last night of 243.

5.5Ghz 8086K 1.45volts EVGA Z390 DARK mobo.

It was 1:30am and was getting tired and frustrated after not moving above 237 at 5.4Ghz (already had a 238 score with my 8700K at 5.4Ghz and an Apex 10 board)

So just went for it at 5.5Ghz. 

It was my first and only 5.5Ghz run. No stability issues, I think the mobo and CPU have a bit more to offer. Will do a dozen more runs this weekend maybe I can reach 250. idk. 

Hop on over to my Batman build thread for more info, I only got the board a few days ago and I'm pretty slow at building so this was first attempt.

I think it's a new TPU high score. yay 

Oh yea, and for cooling I'm using a Noctua C14S.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 5, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> I think it's a new TPU high score. yay


Well since you came here I gave up on trying to get my 7740x up top for single thread lol though I wasn't far off:



Shame this £120~ 7740x didn't win the silicon lottery : P


----------



## Lorec (Feb 5, 2019)

A humble 4ghz @1.3V (im not proud of that voltage though). Maybe I can squeeze 4.1-4.2?


----------



## FCG (Feb 6, 2019)

E5-2696 v3 (x2) @ 3400 MHz on H20 (36C/72T)
64GB (8x8GB) DDR4 Reg ECC -> 128GB (8x16GB) this afternoon!
To be clear as possible, all cores sustain about 3.3~3.4GHz under full load in this configuration.  Peak turbo is 4GHz.  So let's call it 3400 MHz for comparison purposes.

OS is Windows 10 Pro for Workstations 1809/RS5. Cinebench reports incorrectly as unknown Windows 8 version.

Single thread score: 155 cb

I think I just took 2nd place, son.


----------



## Hardi (Feb 6, 2019)

my 2700X


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 6, 2019)

Here's a couple I don't think I've shared yet. 

Dual X5460's @ 3.8GHz air - 806 cb

X5687 @ 5.1GHz chilled water - 799 cb


----------



## delshay (Feb 6, 2019)

Just to make user(s) aware there is a "unofficial" Cinebench R15 Extreme Edition. Please do not add this benchmark in this thread to cause confusion.

Download here https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/cinebench-r15-extreme-edition-download.html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2019)

also if you want your separated single threaded scores added you need to show it in the thread with the multi threaded score, just update it and tell me.

if there is no edit button click report and say unlock please and in a few minutes to a few hours it will be unlocked.

and yes it absolutely must be in the same thread.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 6, 2019)

The "mighty" quad core known as the FX4530 -- this run was 5.0Ghz 
To put this in perspective, my Q9650 @ 4.5Ghz ran a 499 lol


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2019)

when i like a post its my way of knowing which ones ive added, if its unliked then i didnt add it yet.

or it didnt qualify


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> The "mighty" quad core known as the FX4530 -- this run was 5.0Ghz
> To put this in perspective, my Q9650 @ 4.5Ghz ran a 499 lol
> 
> View attachment 115884



You beat me for the fastest quad core fx based chip  I need to fix that somehow.

Good run bud


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> The "mighty" quad core known as the FX4530 -- this run was 5.0Ghz
> To put this in perspective, my Q9650 @ 4.5Ghz ran a 499 lol
> 
> View attachment 115884


H2O? or AIO


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 6, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> H2O? or AIO


Fractal Celsius S36 360mm liquid cooler


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2019)

Name|CPU|Core|Clock|Memory|Single|Multi|OpenGL|Cooling
*cdawall*
|
*Threadripper 2990WX*
|
*32C/64T*
|
*@ 4215 MHz*
|
*DDR4-2133 Quad*
|
*176 cb*
|
*6465 cb*
||
*H2O*
just a thought
does this explain it all (Memory) or a different format that is better to show it?


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 6, 2019)

T4C, if directing that question to me I'd say that looks fine. If you want to get super granular you could also include NB speed and memory timings but that might be going a little too far.

Here is my Q9650 rig running at 4.29Ghz on air cooling (Ultra 120 extreme) this is the 24/7 config but I can go higher for benching


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 6, 2019)

Computer from signature - i7-6800K, 6/12 @ 4.2 Ghz, DDR4-3000 CL15 Quad




How Broadwell-E "HEDT" has fallen behind... cheaper systems today get close to 2000. Uh-oh.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2019)

whats more important to show, channel or timings


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 6, 2019)

Listing memory channels wins out over timings in my book.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 6, 2019)

For Cinebench probably total memory bandwidth (Freq x Channels) since it has all those threads to compete for memory access.

Only games are sensitive to timings.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 6, 2019)

I wouldn't even bother keeping track of memory, R15 doesn't scale much if at all from memory speed & timings. At least on modern platforms. 
Going from 4133 19-21-21 super loose XMP to very tight 4200 12-11-11 gains like 4-5 points on an 8700K.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Name|CPU|Core|Clock|Memory|Single|Multi|OpenGL|Cooling
> *cdawall*
> |
> *Threadripper 2990WX*
> ...



That's how I would do it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2019)

Hmm i can leave it up to what people post i guess


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 6, 2019)

I don't think I have posted one yet here :





1700X - 4 Ghz


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> I don't think I have posted one yet here :
> 
> View attachment 115906
> 
> 1700X - 4 Ghz


Cooling?


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 6, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Cooling?



Air , Scythe Katana 4.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2019)

removed memory, if people want to see it they will click on link


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 7, 2019)

Update on my Core 2 Quad Q9650 Rig


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 8, 2019)

Don't add this yet. (as I didn't get a full screenshot showing CPU speed etc.. (don't want anyone complaining.. lol. ) 

However, system in specs... CPU was at 4.2Ghz.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2019)

Xeon 2650 v4 ES@2.36ghz, stock intel box cooler


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 8, 2019)

ShrimpBrime- 2700X  4.3Ghz Static OC Stock Air Coola (100Mhz over daily)
CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 @ 2666 14-13-13-13-46 1T 1.25500v
Asus Prime B450M-A Bios Rev 0604 Actively cooled VRMs no sinks.
Nvidia GTX 770 @ stock clocks voltages and cooling.

OpenGL 149.93 fps
Ref. Match 99.6%
Cpu Multi 1940 cb
Cpu Single 180 cb
MP Ratio 10.78 x

Haven't quite hit that 2000+ cb score yet. Asus Bios updates for memory support have not happened for this board since release. I still sit and wait..... :rollseyes


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 8, 2019)

OK... Got a screenshot.  Still trying to figure out whats up with the FFX benchmark... GPU isn't taking on the full load for some reason. Throttles up to 1800Mhz but then only does 30-40% load throughout the benchmark with random spikes to 99-100%.  When the spikes occur, the points counter goes crazy fast so I am not sure if its a benchmark issue or AMD driver issue. I lock the CPU to 4.225Ghz through these bench sessions so its not the CPU as far as I can tell. 



I know my CPU is suffering from a lack of DRAM speed. 2933 is about as good as I can get it with this CPU. 

RAM- 14-14-14-34-CR1 @ 2933 (4x8GB GSkill TridentZ RGB 3000Mhz B-Die)
Cooler- Liquid, EKWB Monoblock
Board- Gigabyte X399 Aorus Gaming 7


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 8, 2019)

9980XE, 4.8Ghz.
Watercooling


----------



## Hardi (Feb 8, 2019)

tweaked my score a little bit.
2700X @ 4.3GHz / 16GB TridentZ 3600Mhz 14-14-14-32


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 10, 2019)

Hardi said:


> tweaked my score a little bit.
> 2700X @ 4.3GHz / 16GB TridentZ 3600Mhz 14-14-14-32


Dang nice score Hardi!


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 11, 2019)

AMD Phenom II 960T Unlocked to 3.8Ghz Hexacore on Hyper 212 Air cooling.


----------



## racer243l (Feb 12, 2019)

2211 this time, can´t reach my own 2216

Intel Core i9 9900k 5Ghz 3600Mhz RAM CL17 Corsair H150i Pro


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 13, 2019)

thought id have another go today, i turn the wick up abit to 4.3 and a tiny bit more power and  made a 43 point inprovement + i made sure i had steam turned off. old @4.2.25 1907 new @4.3 1950.


----------



## racer243l (Feb 13, 2019)

Upped my cache a bit and voila 2225 points. I think I´m addicted now


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 13, 2019)

racer243l said:


> Upped my cache a bit and voila 2225 points. I think I´m addicted now


Try dropping some single threaded scores : )


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 13, 2019)

PS: I don't know why it says Windows 8. I definitely have Windows 10.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 15, 2019)

My new computer showed up today. Dell Precision T7610 with two 6c/12t CPU.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 15, 2019)

Slight improvement over my last 1417 score.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 16, 2019)

I have installed more memory to get it to be in in Quad channel mode. Unfortunately it was slower speed than existing (DDR3 1330 VS 1600) so now all memory runs at 1330. Still better score... 1529 cb.


----------



## Kiwi2000 (Feb 21, 2019)

My first post here. CPU-Z doesn't really show it, but my i9 is running at 5.5GHz on 1 core and 5.2GHz on all 8 cores. Air-cooled with AC on in the room...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 21, 2019)

Kiwi2000 said:


> My first post here. CPU-Z doesn't really show it, but my i9 is running at 5.5GHz on 1 core and 5.2GHz on all 8 cores. Air-cooled with AC on in the room...
> 
> View attachment 117067


your score is where it should be for 5100, even 5000 is around 2225


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 21, 2019)

Just for fun ha ha  9900K / 2865 CB LN2


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 21, 2019)

Johan45 said:


> Just for fun ha ha  9900K / 2865 CB
> 
> View attachment 117069


edit your post with cooling


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 21, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> edit your post with cooling



Done!


----------



## Kiwi2000 (Feb 21, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> your score is where it should be for 5100, even 5000 is around 2225



Yeah I got the same 2236 when at 5.1, so I think it's throttling somewhere.  Did get 240 as my best for single core though...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 21, 2019)

Kiwi2000 said:


> Yeah I got the same 2236 when at 5.1, so I think it's throttling somewhere.  Did get 240 as my best for single core though...
> View attachment 117070


need AIO or H2O if u dont want it to throttle, mine at 5.2 was 2277


----------



## johnspack (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm still fighting the battle of the ancient cpus....  I finally almost got the dual x5650...  with a single cpu!  4.9ghz


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 28, 2019)

johnspack said:


> I'm still fighting the battle of the ancient cpus....  I finally almost got the dual x5650...  with a single cpu!  4.9ghz


Pfft no Xeon E5-1660 Ti?


i need your cooling always for these


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 5, 2019)

heres my new telescope rig result, ive put the fx8350 on semi-retirement
its a i7 7700k, z270 mobo, aio water cooled, 16gb hyperx preditor ram @2933.rx580.im quite impressed so far with the quadcore its hitting 5ghz on the boost.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 5, 2019)

XFR/PBO disabled, and base clock @ 102 MHz.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

Cinebench got updated! check this out https://www.anandtech.com/show/14053/maxon-releases-cinebench-r20-benchmark

now we can post new results 

Here's my stock 2700X in my main PC. Specs as in my profile



Spoiler


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 5, 2019)

we could if i had a microsoft account ...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> we could if i had a microsoft account ...


Why not make one? You can just pull down the bench then never use the acc again


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 5, 2019)

once your in thay have got ya, ill wait a bit and see if thay realease it else where "just because im paranoid do not mean there not after me " thanks.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 5, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> we could if i had a microsoft account ...


Works for me without an account.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 5, 2019)

ive just try with my other pc and its downloading without logging in, strange it wouldn't with my 2700x


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 5, 2019)

i improved the download button and navigation to my other threads.


----------



## BLKBRDSR71 (Mar 5, 2019)

Ryzen 5 1600 stock


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2019)

Works without an account (never sign into mine with Windows...) 519Mb download, so hopefully won't take too long   That'll be going on the server and staying there..  What sort of a numpty decides to put it on the MS Store rubbish ??  Crazy people....





Well that's just rubbish...  Saying that, didn't work for me anyways 





Lets have a google and see what we can find 

Also found this on Anandtech's site ...  Thanks to Ian for this 





Still after downloading the DLL file i mentioned, I put it in with the system32 folder (  C:\Windows\System32  ) and tried the 32 bit version (didn't work) and then the 64 bit version which did, so gladly, I managed to get a score out of it eventually   'ere tis...





Just running on my standard 24/7 daily speeds with WCG paused whilst the test went on...  Suppose it did ok?? lol


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 6, 2019)

R20 score! Daily usage 4.2GHz overclock


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 6, 2019)

CB R20
i5-7300HQ

12 runs, 1 best and 1 worst score removed from AVG

1 - 1218
2 - 1173
3 - 1172
4 - 1167
5 - 1165
6 - 1152
7 - 1158
8 - 1156
9 - 1156
10 - 1165
11 - 1165
12 - 1161

MAX - 1 - 1218
MIN - 6 - 1152

AVG - 1163.8


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2019)

i want cpuz shots with every screenshot, also im reformatting the main thread


----------



## catulitechup (Mar 6, 2019)

Results on Xubuntu 18.04.2 LTS with Wine 4.3 Staging

Core i3 8350K Tri-Core 5.0Ghz (noxsave setting on kernel aka avx disable*)



> *I dont use avx


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 6, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i want cpuz shots with every screenshot, also im reformatting the main thread


my 2700x was running stock during the test and according to hwinfo64 all the cores were at 3991MHz  I think if it was 4350mhz all core it would have melted lol 

Do you want me to retest with CPUz open?



catulitechup said:


> Results on Xubuntu 18.04.2 LTS with Wine 4.3 Staging


3 cores? wut? you turned off a core, whyy?? o_o


----------



## catulitechup (Mar 6, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> my 2700x was running stock during the test and according to hwinfo64 all the cores were at 3991MHz  I think if it was 4350mhz all core it would have melted lol
> 
> Do you want me to retest with CPUz open?
> 
> ...



Easy dont need more than 3 cores on my work, only need frecuency*



> *Sadly amd dont have good single thread cpu with few cores



And use noxsave setting on kernel aka no avx, without avx and 1 core less give better temperatures than coolermaster hyper t4 on shorter case (only have 90mm rear cooler)

Actually upgrade tower and now support 120mm rear cooler,  and now have artic cooling 120mm and heatsink upgraded to zalman cnps 10x performa+

This is some images refer tower:



























Old case






New case


----------



## Wavetrex (Mar 6, 2019)

i7 6800K @ 4.2 Ghz, Quad DDR4-3000 15-17-17-36, Corsair H115i on Auto (silent profile).


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 6, 2019)

Ryzen 5 2600X boosting from 3.9 to 4.1GHz on all cores (PBO and XFR enabled), Cryorig R1 Ultimate (custom "quiet-ish" fan curve)




I'm thinking R20 should have a separate forum thread with how different the scores are from R15.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Ryzen 5 2600X boosting from 3.9 to 4.1GHz on all cores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 sections for them look at the main thread

This thread is pinned which means it will always get the most views so i figured it belongs here

I will add more in morning


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> i7 6800K @ 4.2 Ghz, Quad DDR4-3000 15-17-17-36, Corsair H115i on Auto (silent profile).
> 
> View attachment 118012


You should do the single core benchmark too. I'd love to see how my 2600X stacks up against your OCed 6800K

Ran it on my laptop.
Core i5 6500T @2.5GHz, air cooled (obviously).


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 6, 2019)

Running at stock out of box with no overclocking except for what XFR/PBO does.







Actual clockspeed during rendering


----------



## mat9v (Mar 6, 2019)

2700X non-OC with PBO enabled, 16GB 3200 stilt normal settings.


----------



## FlanK3r (Mar 6, 2019)

Time to bench many cpus in my home


----------



## mat9v (Mar 6, 2019)

This one is with Retpoline enabled and Ryzen Balanced settings - 2700X non-OC with PBO enabled, 16GB 3200 stilt normal settings (4348Mhz is a peak boost speed).
Retpoline enabled following this - https://www.ghacks.net/2019/03/06/enable-retpoline-on-windows-10-1809-and-server-right-now/
My score is with watercooling (AiO) and the 4348Mhz is a peak frequency, the benchmark was running at maybe 4148-4123Mhz on all cores with 4123Mhz prevailing as the core temp rose over 60C.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 6, 2019)

Not a fan of installing things I don't really want, so portable it is


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 6, 2019)

Vintage time.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 6, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Vintage time.
> 
> View attachment 118025



There's the good stuff. Need to go back through aaaaaall the hardware and run this bench on everything.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## johnspack (Mar 6, 2019)

God my cpu is old....  I need to tweak it some more...  still can't pass that dam dual x5650!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2019)

My 8700K@4.8GHz


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2019)

i9-9980XE @ 4.3 GHz all c/t.. Mem @ 3200.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 6, 2019)

Didn't know there were 3C/3T core i3 CPU's..


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 118030
> 
> Didn't know there were 3C/3T core i3 CPU's..


he disabled cores i add those

im only accepting cpu-z included screenshots from now on


----------



## spectatorx (Mar 6, 2019)

Here is my score, 4095 points.


----------



## er557 (Mar 6, 2019)

Had to dial back a bit on the undervolting with the new spectre retpoline and microcode in windows insider, strange that I beat the 9980xe in cinebench r15 but not in this one.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2019)

er557 said:


> View attachment 118035
> 
> Had to dial back a bit on the undervolting with the new spectre retpoline and microcode in windows insider, strange that I beat the 9980xe in cinebench r15 but not in this one.


Whats the real clocks


----------



## er557 (Mar 6, 2019)

3.00 ghz  all 36 cores, with turbo mod enabled, also depends on load and avx2 usage, heat output.







@T4C Fantasy      : of course you need to use the higher score posted above, many factors come at play.


----------



## spectatorx (Mar 6, 2019)

Did run again, this time from ramdisk with exfat filesystem, improved score slightly.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 6, 2019)

Here my"oldish"Xeon @E5645 6c/12t (OC)4138Ghz Air cooled/Cine R20 score=1967


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 6, 2019)

NEW and IMPROVED! Now with CPU-Z INCLUDED! 



Edit 1:
stock 6700 clock, air cooled


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 6, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> i9-9980XE @ 4.3 GHz all c/t.. Mem @ 3200.
> 
> View attachment 118029View attachment 118031


Daaaaaayuuum. That's a beast.


----------



## catulitechup (Mar 6, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 118030
> 
> Didn't know there were 3C/3T core i3 CPU's..



Hi

In this post explain more about this



catulitechup said:


> Easy dont need more than 3 cores on my work, only need frecuency*
> 
> And use noxsave setting on kernel aka no avx, without avx and 1 core less give better temperatures than coolermaster hyper t4 on shorter case (only have 90mm rear cooler)
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychoholic (Mar 6, 2019)

Score: 5287  (was 4999 @ default clocks)
9900k@5ghz
Memory @ 3200 C14


----------



## Hardi (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## phanbuey (Mar 6, 2019)

almost 5k 

4.6 - daily clocks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2019)

My Celeron N2930@2.165GHz for the LOLs:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2019)

if your submission did not appear on the leaderboard its simply because you did not  display cpu-z in your submission, either that or im busy.


----------



## Pumper (Mar 6, 2019)

My silicon lottery losing 4.2GHz 4770K doing work, lol.
Cooled with Dark Rock Pro 2.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 6, 2019)

Cooled with a Corsair h150i Pro in Push/Pull.


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 6, 2019)

4770K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 6, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Cooled with a Corsair h150i Pro in Push/Pull.View attachment 118056


wew... that is something --  that single core too


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 6, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> wew... that is something --  that single core too


I originally was going to go with your CPU last year. I really like the EE platform. My previous Cpu was a 5820k at 4.5ghz.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 6, 2019)

4.7 Ghz all core 8700K.

EDIT: with CPUZ


----------



## er557 (Mar 6, 2019)

the new version seems to use more avx extensions, and the score layout calculation is different, more single thread in the mix


----------



## catulitechup (Mar 6, 2019)

This tests will be make it with windows 8.1 for probe avx influence in cinebench R15 and R20

*No-AVX * (*Enable AVX:* bcdedit /set xsavedisable 0 - *Disable AVX:* bcdedit /set xsavedisable 1)

R15






R20







*AVX*

R15






R20






Around 100 points more than ryzen 2xxx at 4.3ghz


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 6, 2019)

Old abused cpu incoming.
I7 980X @ 4.4 GHz air cooled.










catulitechup said:


> This tests will be make it with windows 8.1 for probe avx influence in cinebench R15 and R20
> 
> *No-AVX * (*Enable AVX:* bcdedit /set xsavedisable 0 - *Disable AVX:* bcdedit /set xsavedisable 1)
> 
> ...



Why are you running only 3 cores?


----------



## catulitechup (Mar 6, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Why are you running only 3 cores?



Hi

In this post explain more about this



catulitechup said:


> Easy dont need more than 3 cores on my work, only need frecuency*
> 
> And use noxsave setting on kernel aka no avx, without avx and 1 core less give better temperatures than coolermaster hyper t4 on shorter case (only have 90mm rear cooler)
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 6, 2019)

catulitechup said:


> Hi
> 
> In this post explain more about this



Alright. So you have just configured your system to your needs.


----------



## catulitechup (Mar 6, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Alright. So you have just configured your system to your needs.



Sadly actually dont appear cpu with few cores and high single thread: dual core + ht is lower than tri core

Before i3 used pentium G3258 @ 4.1ghz with artic cooling alpine 11 plus


----------



## R00kie (Mar 6, 2019)

9900K@5GHz custom water


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 6, 2019)

Air cooling.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 6, 2019)

Reran the benchmark using the portable download from TPU. Also included CPU-Z benchmark.
Main PC: 2600X (XFR and PBO enabled), Cryorig R1 Ultimate.




Main Laptop: 6500T stock speed, air cooled




Auto post combining is annoying...


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 6, 2019)

Office potato PC


----------



## Steevo (Mar 6, 2019)

Not sure why its not showing my bar for the score? Also liquid cooled system.


----------



## mat9v (Mar 6, 2019)

@*T4C Fantasy*
My score is with watercooling (AiO) and the 4348Mhz is a peak frequency, the benchmark was running at maybe 4148-4123Mhz on all cores with 4123Mhz prevailing as the core temp rose over 60C - it is not an OC like the entry in the table suggests, it is stock with XFR and PBO enabled.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2019)

mat9v said:


> @*T4C Fantasy*
> My score is with watercooling (AiO) and the 4348Mhz is a peak frequency, the benchmark was running at maybe 4148-4123Mhz on all cores with 4123Mhz prevailing as the core temp rose over 60C - it is not an OC like the entry in the table suggests, it is stock with XFR and PBO enabled.


you need to explain the details in ur post because im putting peak. you can explain averages. thats what the score link is for its for when ppl want more info


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 6, 2019)

er557 said:


> the new version seems to use more avx extensions, and the score layout calculation is different, more single thread in the mix



Nice, so all those 'AVX multipliers' show up 

Can already see one possible score that has an AVX multiplier reduction, @newtekie1 seems to score lower while being clocked 100mhz higher than me. I'm curious - is that the reason? Or perhaps a difference in RAM? Its too big a gap for margin of error.

FYI; my 4.7 OC is always a 4.7 allcore irrespective of load.



T4C Fantasy said:


> you need to explain the details in ur post because im putting peak. you can explain averages. thats what the score link is for its for when ppl want more info



Kudos for keeping the scores and the way you do it


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 6, 2019)

2518cb multi thread
519cb single thread
Cooling : Alphacool eisbaer 360mm
OC : 5ghz 1.3v all cores 7740x x299 gaming carbon



Edit: My single thread is doing pretty damn nice, though my 7740x can do 5.1ghz there's no much point with the voltage increase and the cl14 2400mhz corsair kit I use is holding it back anyways likely.
Also CPU-Z screens added:


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 6, 2019)

At home.


----------



## mapnam charun (Mar 6, 2019)

xeon e3-1230 v2 stock
R20=1288 cb


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 6, 2019)

I am using AGP/PCI-e board here (and 300MHz DDR memory on top of that), so cut this old one some slack


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 6, 2019)

mapnam charun said:


> R20=1306 cb
> View attachment 118124


Where is CPU-Z? Needs to be included in the screenshot.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2019)

i wont be adding anymore r15 submissions for awhile too busy


----------



## mapnam charun (Mar 6, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Where is CPU-Z? Needs to be included in the screenshot.


sorry,i update new benchmark but now im getting lower score 1288 cb instead of 1306 cb


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 6, 2019)

mapnam charun said:


> sorry,i update new benchmark but now im getting lower score 1288 cb instead of 1306 cb


Run with it at Realtime priority.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 6, 2019)

i7-3770K @ 5099MHz AIO




Single Core i7-3770K @ 5399MHz AIO(don't care if you list this one or not)


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 7, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> i7-3770K @ 5099MHz AIO
> View attachment 118140
> 
> Single Core i7-3770K @ 5399MHz AIO(don't care if you list this one or not)
> View attachment 118141


If you click “file”, you can click “advanced benchmark” and then do “run selected tests”. That’ll do multi core and then single core right after.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 7, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> If you click “file”, you can click “advanced benchmark” and then do “run selected tests”. That’ll do multi core and then single core right after.


Oh...I know how to work it. But for some reason it didn't want to run single core @ 5.4GHz unless I disabled 3 cores and turned off HT in the BIOS.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 7, 2019)

New submission using TPU repackaged version, a slight higher OC at 4.3GHz, and with CPU-Z


----------



## erek (Mar 7, 2019)

here @T4C Fantasy
Air cooling


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 7, 2019)

erek said:


> here @T4C Fantasy


Must include cpu z


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 7, 2019)

In ur original post...

Also include your cooling
Ill add later


----------



## MrAMD (Mar 7, 2019)

AIO cooling


----------



## erek (Mar 7, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> In ur original post...
> 
> Also include your cooling
> Ill add later



Corrected in original post, sorry about that


----------



## sutyi (Mar 7, 2019)

R5-1600 @ Stock.
Aircooled with a Scythe Kabuto 3 that has an ARCTIC BioniX P120 fan slapped on it.

Seems like the previous run yesterday scored a bit higher, probably less stuff running  in the background. Oh well...


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 7, 2019)

The QuadFX is back to suffer more benches. Both CPUs cooled by upgraded AMD AV-Z7UB408003 100W+ HSFs. So slightly better than stock air cooling.

Still not at the bottom though! She's got life in her yet!


----------



## Shameful (Mar 7, 2019)

First time overclocking



sutyi said:


> R5-1600 @ Stock.
> Aircooled with a Scythe Kabuto 3 that has an ARCTIC BioniX P120 fan slapped on it.
> 
> Seems like the previous run yesterday scored a bit higher, probably less stuff running  in the background. Oh well...
> ...


the other r5 1600 was my old one before i overclocked haha


----------



## FCG (Mar 7, 2019)

First run...

Custom Loop
~3400MHz


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 7, 2019)

FCG said:


> First run...
> 
> Custom Loop
> ~3400MHz
> ...



How did you pull 11.6K with the same amount of cores/threads at much lower clocks and much slower memory? I see your NB frequency is high but that's about it...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 7, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> How did you pull 11.6K with the same amount of cores/threads at much lower clocks and much slower memory? I see your NB frequency is high but that's about it...


Dual socket


----------



## Tralalak (Mar 7, 2019)

*VIA QuadCore C4650 2.0GHz*

CPU Multi Score: 284 cb.
CPU Single Score: 80 cb.
MP Ratio: 3.56 x


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 7, 2019)

Guru3D got spanked with legal action threats providing standalone version.


----------



## dedede223 (Mar 7, 2019)

R5 2600 at 4.25 for 1.48750v BIOS (Be Quiet Dark Rock 4)


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

Does this use AVX or AVX2? because Zen1 can do AVX natively and its implementation is better for SMT than Skylake. In AVX2 Skylake has an advantage though as Zen1 has to split the 256-bit operations into smaller chunks of 128bit and execute them over two 128bit pipes. This has similar through-put to Skylake as Zen1 has twice as many pipes but adds latency as clock cycles are needed to split then recombine the operations at the end.

This is why Zen1 gains more performance with SMT than Skylake


----------



## er557 (Mar 7, 2019)

@FCG :
I see that you are using the turbo hack, mind you that older microcodes with TSX are less stable, though do turbo higher. You seem to not run undervolted, as you upped the bclk to 105, do check stability in the long term,  also to avoid other devices hurting from the bclk, you may use an undervolt efi to gain same performance without bclk raising.
Can you share the efi version you are using, also the microcode revision and are you meltdown protected.


----------



## FCG (Mar 7, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Dual socket


and swag.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 7, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Guru3D got spanked with legal action threats providing standalone version.


Ridiculous. 

Anyway...cat's out of the bag now. So they're pretty much screwed. 


ArbitraryAffection said:


> Does this use AVX or AVX2?


Apparently neither. The system requirements state Intel or AMD 64-bit CPU with SSE3.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Anyway...cat's out of the bag now. So they're pretty much screwed.
> Apparently neither. The system requirements state Intel or AMD 64-bit CPU with SSE3.


I think it has a fallback with SSE3 for older CPU's. I read on Anandtech it uses AVX though. Just not sure if 128 or 256bit


----------



## FCG (Mar 7, 2019)

er557 said:


> @FCG :
> I see that you are using the turbo hack, mind you that older microcodes with TSX are less stable, though do turbo higher. You seem to not run undervolted, as you upped the bclk to 105, do check stability in the long term,  also to avoid other devices hurting from the bclk, you may use an undervolt efi to gain same performance without bclk raising.
> Can you share the efi version you are using, also the microcode revision and are you meltdown protected.



I do both: undervolt (CPU0 @ -50mV, CPU1 @ -70mV) *and* increase BCLK.
There are ways to stabilize increased BCLK, which is an even bigger challenge with a dual socket system as QPI is also symmetrically effected.

I do not make use of TSX instruction set.  Also, disable VMX if not needed.

I find 0x1F microcode patch level is best for performance... which is what I run.
EDIT: appears TSX (HLE) was nixed 9/3/2014 with release 0x29 for CPUID 0x306f2 (Haswell-E/EP) so even the 0x27 guys aren't "safe"
See here: https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/9/18/218

I have authored my own EFI driver, which can be found here:
https://github.com/freecableguy/v3x4

*Not* Meldown/Spectre "protected."

Trust me.   I know all about how the turbo hack works.


----------



## er557 (Mar 7, 2019)

Just now realizing you're freecableguy, didn't recognize from the nick, anyways, you should be teaching me, not vice versa...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 7, 2019)

forgot to run CPU-Z alongside CB R20 so here's a screenshot. processor is cooled with an AIO kit.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I think it has a fallback with SSE3 for older CPU's. I read on Anandtech it uses AVX though. Just not sure if 128 or 256bit


I see. A quick google search reveals that it probably uses up to AVX-512. Or it can anyway(if they wanted it to).


			
				Intel® said:
			
		

> *Embree Overview*
> 
> Intel® Embree is a collection of high-performance ray tracing kernels, developed at Intel. The target users of Intel® Embree are graphics application engineers who want to improve the performance of their photo-realistic rendering application by leveraging Embree's performance-optimized ray tracing kernels. *The kernels are optimized for the latest Intel® processors with support for SSE, AVX, AVX2, and AVX-512 instructions. Intel® Embree supports runtime code selection to choose the traversal and build algorithms that best matches the instruction set of your CPU.* We recommend using Intel® Embree through its API to get the highest benefit from future improvements. Intel® Embree is released as Open Source under the Apache 2.0 license.
> 
> Intel® Embree supports applications written with the Intel® SPMD Program Compiler (ISPC, https://ispc.github.io/) by also providing an ISPC interface to the core ray tracing algorithms. *This makes it possible to write a renderer in ISPC that automatically vectorizes and leverages SSE, AVX, AVX2, and AVX-512 instructions. *ISPC also supports runtime code selection, thus ISPC will select the best code path for your application.


https://embree.github.io/


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 7, 2019)

ryzen 5 1600 @ 4.025ghz, ddr4 3200mhz 16-17-17-17-34-54 duel channel, arctic liquid freezer 240mm.




ryzen 5 1600 @ 4.075ghz, ddr4 3200mhz 16-17-17-17-34-54 duel channel, arctic liquid freezer 240mm. this is not my everyday overclock, i just ran it higher so that i could pass one of those r5 2600x's on the chart.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 7, 2019)

There we go... To be honest, I was expecting it to score even less.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2019)

My score seems a little low...





Used an H105 AIO


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 8, 2019)

Dell T7610 with (2) Xeon E5-2630 v2


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My score seems a little low...
> 
> View attachment 118226
> 
> Used an H105 AIO


yeah that seems a bit low. What's your AVX offset? I would've expected the 6 real cores to beat the 8 logical cores on the 7700K. Unless this bench just really likes threads lol. My 2700X at stock (3.9-4.0 in this bench) is getting nearly twice your score.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> yeah that seems a bit low. What's your AVX offset? I would've expected the 6 real cores to beat the 8 logical cores on the 7700K. Unless this bench just really likes threads lol. My 2700X at stock (3.9-4.0 in this bench) is getting nearly twice your score.



set at 0


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

IDK then. Sure nothing running in the background etc?

ALso here is my HP Envy x360 with 2500U, plugged in and set to performance mode (12W)




And again for academic purposes, here it is on battery, set to optimal mode.



Spoiler: proof :3













so it gains around 30% performance from being plugged in. I didnt check the clock speeds during each run but it seems to hit 3 to 3.1 all core for a short time plugged in then drops to 2.7 or so after a while, then probably further down as it heats up. IDK what it was doing here on battery. probably sub 3 ghz though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2019)

@T4C Fantasy  -- Sorry bub, I ran the test again after a restart and having a gander over my power settings





I have no idea what the hell went wrong with the first run. I ran the test *TWICE* the first time just to be sure there wasnt something wrong


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @T4C Fantasy  -- Sorry bub, I ran the test again after a restart and having a gander over my power settings
> 
> View attachment 118230
> 
> I have no idea what the hell went wrong with the first run. I ran the test *TWICE* the first time just to be sure there wasnt something wrong


Bit more like it


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2019)

EDIT:: closed some things.

Cooling H2O


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> EDIT:: closed some things.
> 
> View attachment 118232


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *wild 18 core CPU appears*

10k score, Nice!!!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 8, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> EDIT:: closed some things.
> 
> View attachment 118232


put your cooling in the post im replying to


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> put your cooling in the post im replying to



Sure im kinda bored though, I think this weekend ill try to beat the xeon that holds the top.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Sure im kinda bored though, I think this weekend ill try to beat the xeon that holds the top.


Don't make me get a 2990WX, I'll do it I swear! Just for the cinebench! Oh wait, I can't afford one :C


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Don't make me get a 2990WX, I'll do it I swear! Just for the cinebench! Oh wait, I can't afford one :C



iv built one, really cool chips, super large. like the palm of my hand kind of big.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> iv built one, really cool chips, super large. like the palm of my hand kind of big.


Next year maybe, i would like to get the top of the line TR 3rd gen. 3990WX or something. Maybe it will be a 48 core  just to own such a powerful processor would be so cool.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 8, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> iv built one, really cool chips, super large. like the palm of my hand kind of big.


It is a bit shocking at first holding one of those, isn't it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> It is a bit shocking at first holding one of those, isn't it?



TBH between us didn’t know wtf to do with the orange mount thing for several minutes


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 8, 2019)

Ran this on my HP Stream 11 before work, benchmark took so long I didn't have time to post it until after work.

Celeron N3060, passively cooled.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 8, 2019)

Intel i7-970 @ Stock, 12GB DDR3 1333MHz, Air Cooled by a Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B


----------



## venturi (Mar 8, 2019)

my rig:     https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...st-powerful-god-box-in-a-miniitx-case.252663/

I am using air to cool it, dual noctua *NH-D9 DX-3647 4U*
Asus c621e sage
Dual Xeon 8180M
384GB of ram
4x Titan V including Titan V CEO ed 32GB
960pro nvme (OS)
10x SSD RAID (Apps and Backup 8x 2x )
1600W PSU (digital) noiseless
MS 2016 Data Center, Ubuntu
TT miniITX case



cinebench R20:

*18708 *score


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 8, 2019)

venturi said:


> my rig:     https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...st-powerful-god-box-in-a-miniitx-case.252663/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need to add cpu-z to this post or i cant add it. and list  cooling

also please run ffxv benchmark


----------



## er557 (Mar 8, 2019)

That xeon platinum is sure a multi threading champion, although once you consider the price, suddenly the 18000 score does not seem so alluring...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

venturi said:


> my rig:     https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...st-powerful-god-box-in-a-miniitx-case.252663/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a dual socket right?

Edit: Yes it is, i saw your rig. I'm blind apparently. Super awesome rig  :O!!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 8, 2019)

I'll try to re-run the bench again with the priority set to "real time". Probably will do 3 pulls on single thread & all thread before finalizing on the highest score I can get.


----------



## AlejoZ (Mar 8, 2019)

i7 8700k + h100i


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

AlejoZ said:


> i7 8700k + h100i
> 
> View attachment 118248View attachment 118249View attachment 118250


Seems way too low. You're scoring less than a 7700K


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 8, 2019)

AlejoZ said:


> i7 8700k + h100i
> 
> View attachment 118248View attachment 118249View attachment 118250


Yeah something is wrong there dude....you almost score like my decade old year Xeon.......your numbers should be 3k+ instead...


----------



## Countryside (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2019)

*Ignore this post, updated post with proper memory speed down below.  I'm leaving this here just for reference with slower memory speed.*

My R5 2600$4.0GHz w/ H100i v2 cooler:


----------



## Lubna (Mar 8, 2019)

AIO Corsair H110


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2019)

My R5 2600@4.0GHz w/ H100i v2 cooler:


----------



## TWK_OCZ (Mar 8, 2019)

Core i5 8600k @ 5.1 GHz / DDR4 @ 4100 MHz


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 8, 2019)

TWK_OCZ said:


> Core i5 8600k @ 5.1 GHz / DDR4 @ 4100 MHz


cooling? add to the post im replying to.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2019)

I did another run with some more memory tweaking, sorry T4C.

R5 2600@4.0GHz w/ H100i v2 w/ 2933MHz RAM:





Surprisingly, it isn't really the improvement you'd expect from all the people saying you need fast RAM with Ryzen, especially they claim in multi-threaded loads where the IF really comes into play.  Going from 2400MHz to 2933MHz only netted less than 1% improvement in MT performance.  Most people talk like you're losing 10% or more.  I'm really tempted to do another run at 2133, which I bet like 90% of people run at since it is the JDEC default, and see how much performance I lose.

*EDIT:*

R5 2600@4GHz w/ H100i v2 w/ 2133MHz RAM:





Really not that much performance lost at all, surprisingly.


----------



## TWK_OCZ (Mar 8, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> cooling? add to the post im replying to.




CPU Cooling = Mega Halem


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 8, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I did another run with some more memory tweaking, sorry T4C.
> 
> R5 2600@4.0GHz w/ H100i v2 w/ 2933MHz RAM:
> 
> ...




try setting windows power plan to performance then go into your bios and under Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options set "Determinism Slider" to performance. also find out what type of ram you have such as single sided modules with bdie or what have you. then download the ryzen dram calculator, plug in your specs and select r-xmp then choose what level of oc you want on the ram. dont bother with the specs the calculator gives you for "Misc items", "Termination Block", and CAD_Bus Block", just leave those alone in the bios and focus only on the ram timmings. get a picture of those settings and go back into the bios and plug them in. turn gear down mode off and power down mode off. this should get you a couple more points. also with that cooling i would set the core volts to 1.4v and turn xfr off then set the core to 4.1. your proc will take these volts just fine. most r5 1600x's will take the voltage upto 1.52v to get 4.1ghz.


good luck.

edit: check my score on post #1009. you should be able to meet or beat that. plus im using samsung oem, the sub timmings are garbage but it still does really well after doing the above.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2019)

Checking out the chart again, I still think my score is a little low. my faster 8600k gets beat down by a 6800k while 8700k's just seem to be running away with it.


----------



## FCG (Mar 8, 2019)

venturi said:


> my rig:     https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...st-powerful-god-box-in-a-miniitx-case.252663/
> 
> I am using air to cool it, dual noctua *NH-D9 DX-3647 4U*
> Asus c621e sage
> ...



slick
What do you do with all of those GPUs?
Ditch those speakers and get yourself a nice set of Sennheisers.
What stepping are those ES chips? Final QS?

BTW, your system, once normalized for core count to my system, means the dual Xeon Scalable 8180(M) provides for only a *3.3%* increase in compute power (in this limited instance) over the circa-2015 dual Haswell-EP E5-2696 v3 when properly *ahem* unlocked.

Edit: miniITX. lol. ok


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I did another run with some more memory tweaking, sorry T4C.
> 
> R5 2600@4.0GHz w/ H100i v2 w/ 2933MHz RAM:
> 
> ...


the IF speed won't help much here in CB. The threads are not communicating with each other much, if at all. so the extra CCX->CCX bandwidth doesnt really help i think. Games do a lot of talking between threads afaik, so the bandwidth and reduced latency on the data bus makes a bigger difference.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 8, 2019)

Core i7-4790k @4.4Ghz; 16GB DDR3 @1866


----------



## venturi (Mar 8, 2019)

FCG said:


> slick
> What do you do with all of those GPUs?
> Ditch those speakers and get yourself a nice set of Sennheisers.
> What stepping are those ES chips? Final QS?
> ...



It is my personal PC, but on occasion I bring work home: Isotopes, nuc med, medical images, deep learning algorithms (ANN CNN), spreadsheets, email, and gaming.

The chips are QS.

I've done prior builds on the 2696, 2699 v3, 2699 v4 etc. Further info and prior builds designs and records can be found here in this forum:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...st-powerful-god-box-in-a-miniitx-case.252663/


----------



## FCG (Mar 8, 2019)

venturi said:


> It is my personal PC, but on occasion I bring work home: Isotopes, nuc med, medical images, deep learning algorithms (ANN CNN), spreadsheets, email, and gaming.
> 
> The chips are QS.



Ohhh... what do you think you know about isotopes.  We should take this offline.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 8, 2019)

Ryzen 5 1600 3.7GHz (locked it at boost clock in BIOS) with Arctic Freezer 64 Pro (yes cooler from Athlon 64 days) with 2x8GB Samsung generic B die 2133MHz @ 3133MHz.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 8, 2019)

Here's a system I've been working on that I haven't posted about yet (will write about it soon).

i3 4130 (stock speed), stock Intel cooler


----------



## natr0n (Mar 8, 2019)

air cooling


----------



## Melvis (Mar 9, 2019)

Intel i5-6300HQ @ Stock (2.8GHz) , 8GB DDR4 2133MHz, Air Cooled (Lenovo Y700)


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 9, 2019)

8700K @ 5.2Ghz delidded + custom loop + 31C ambient.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 9, 2019)

Used an SSD, 8GB of memory, and Windows 10 to rejuvenate my old laptop from my first year of high school; an HP G62-347CL.

Athlon II P340 (stock speed), air cooled.


----------



## steen (Mar 9, 2019)

FCG said:


> BTW, your system, once normalized for core count to my system, means the dual Xeon Scalable 8180(M) provides for only a *3.3%* increase in compute power (in this limited instance) over the circa-2015 dual Haswell-EP E5-2696 v3 when properly *ahem* unlocked.



UEFI turbo microcode patch? 2696V3 @ the right price is a relative bargain.

To OP & members: Can we also post single thread results for comparisons, esp from the high core count/interesting cpu crowd.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Used an SSD, 8GB of memory, and Windows 10 to rejuvenate my old laptop from my first year of high school; an HP G62-347CL.
> 
> Athlon II P340 (stock speed), air cooled.


Wow what a Beast. 


steen said:


> To OP & members: Can we also post single thread results for comparisons, esp from the high core count/interesting cpu crowd.


I will run it right away for you sir!

I did some tweaking to my PBO settings in Ryzen master and i can squeeze an extrra 50-100 mhz from the 2700x at stock with no manual oc even on my noctua 120mm air cooler. I will multi again to see if it made a huge difference~

update:

I ran Both tests with my 2700X and new tweaked PBO settings. Everything else is the same:




I am super happy with this result:3

I also ran it second time on both tests to see what the average clock rates were, according to HWINFO64. So in the Multi-core test, all the 8 cores were at ~*4041 MHz. *

In the single cores test, the core being used was around *~4290 MHz. *

It was at 70*c and my fans on CPU cooler are not spinning at maximum load. Again this is not a manual oc but Ryzen master set to this:


----------



## Vycyous (Mar 9, 2019)

Ran with everything, except memory, at stock settings (no tweaks, PBO overclocking, etc.). Specs listed on profile. Ambient temperature of about 20°C, case side panel on. Memory is running at 3333 MT/s 14-14-14-30 1T (as you can see in CPU-Z).


----------



## tvamos (Mar 9, 2019)

Air cooler, R5 1600 @3816MHz, 16GB @3066MHz


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> Ran with everything, except memory, at stock settings (no tweaks, PBO overclocking, etc.). Specs listed on profile. Ambient temperature of about 20°C, case side panel on. Memory is running at 3333 MT/s 14-14-14-30 1T (as you can see in CPU-Z).
> 
> View attachment 118315


nice our scores are very similar. i tweaked my settings in RM to achieve my score, at stock it may be because my motherboard vrm is a lot weaker than yours. And i have a smalle cooler so i will hit the temp that drops my boost bin down a notch quicker.(I use Asrock b450M pro4 btw). But overal we have bang near the same score. your slight edge in memory bandwidth though. might i ask what your memory tRFC is please? Mine is 560T. my kit is in my specs, totally XMP stock. Just wondering if it worth maybe dropping my tRFC down. I heard it can improve it a bit.


----------



## Vycyous (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> nice our scores are very similar. i tweaked my settings in RM to achieve my score, at stock it may be because my motherboard vrm is a lot weaker than yours. And i have a smalle cooler so i will hit the temp that drops my boost bin down a notch quicker.(I use Asrock b450M pro4 btw). But overal we have bang near the same score. your slight edge in memory bandwidth though. might i ask what your memory tRFC is please? Mine is 560T. my kit is in my specs, totally XMP stock. Just wondering if it worth maybe dropping my tRFC down. I heard it can improve it a bit.



Yeah, you may be right about the VRM on your motherboard, but it's obviously not affecting it too much. Better cooling will do wonders for Ryzen, especially 2nd gen, and that may be what's holding your 2700X back the most. I ran my 2700X for a while with my Noctua NH-D15 before switching it back to the 7700K and my scores might be a little higher if I was still using it. It kept temps about 5-10°C cooler than the NH-U14S, which still does an admirable job (but that 7700K gets _really _hot, so I switched it back).

Side note - I had run R20 yesterday and scored exactly what you did for multi-core, but I don't remember what the single-core score was (and I forgot to check the box to save best score). Somehow, there was already a 2700X result showing up when I ran it both yesterday and this time, but I know that wasn't from me and I don't see it in anyone else's screenshot. I'm wondering if it somehow picked up my previous saved R15 score, converted it (somehow), and displayed it in the results. Strange.

Anyway, yes, I think it will definitely be worth it to tweak your memory. I mean, you have Samsung B-die and that's the fun of having it and half the reason it costs more. I'm definitely no memory expert. It's a lot of trial and error for me, mostly error. I went ahead and attached a screenshot of the memory timings using Ryzen Timing Checker.


----------



## racer243l (Mar 9, 2019)

Back at it

5305 cb i9 9900k 5.0GHz cooled by H150i Pro 3600Mhz 32GB RAM on a Maximus XI Hero Wi-Fi 



Almost got the 5.1Ghz scores... intresting for sure...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> Yeah, you may be right about the VRM on your motherboard, but it's obviously not affecting it too much. Better cooling will do wonders for Ryzen, especially 2nd gen, and that may be what's holding your 2700X back the most. I ran my 2700X for a while with my Noctua NH-D15 before switching it back to the 7700K and my scores might be a little higher if I was still using it. It kept temps about 5-10°C cooler than the NH-U14S, which still does an admirable job (but that 7700K gets _really _hot, so I switched it back).
> 
> Side note - I had run R20 yesterday and scored exactly what you did for multi-core, but I don't remember what the single-core score was (and I forgot to check the box to save best score). Somehow, there was already a 2700X result showing up when I ran it both yesterday and this time, but I know that wasn't from me and I don't see it in anyone else's screenshot. I'm wondering if it somehow picked up my previous saved R15 score, converted it (somehow), and displayed it in the results. Strange.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I might try and punch in 350 T or something in tRFC to try that. Crunching perf is great but want to get the most out of my system in games. btw my soc voltage is 1.08V currently and RAM 1.35. did you bump voltage to get these timings and speed or leave it at stock? thx

also might get a bigger noctua, do the larger 14 and 15 coolers use the same mounting equipment as my 12? so maybe i could literally swap out my current cooler and screw in the bigger one without swapping brackets. (I LOVE Securifirm 2) actually now that icheck i might not have enough room for the larger cooler, not unless i remove my wifi card



Spoiler: it's in the top slot








 :/ sound card already in the bottom one. Didn't have a lot of luck with USB adapters either lol. Currently the 2700X hits 76*C, crunching with my "maximum turbo" profile in ryzen master. which is too warm for my liking (140-150W package power, ouch). Would be nice to have the 600-700Mhz increased clocks over my 3.4ghz @70W profile but doubling the power use and stress on my tiny, baby motherboard VRM (I think is a non doubled 3 phase, with just duped chokes and fets, but not 100% sure). I did want a new motherboard though. I mean i love this one but i could use a full atx one, and my case is full atx. I was looking at this one , what do you think? ideally it has to be really cheap haha. Sorry i typed a lot, bit hyper today^^



racer243l said:


> Back at it
> 
> 5305 cb i9 9900k 5.0GHz cooled by H150i Pro 3600Mhz 32GB RAM on a Maximus XI Hero Wi-Fi View attachment 118319
> 
> Almost got the 5.1Ghz scores... intresting for sure...


You are alarmingly close to that 1950X result 

EDIT @racer243l : Btw i worked out from our single core scores we have almost identical IPC and near linear clock scaling in this test. My result of 440 @ 4.3 GHz ia 16.8% lower than your result of 514 @ 5.0 GHz. You are clocked 16.2% higher.  CB obviously not using vector widths much over 128-bits, or if they are, it is not fully saturated. Very nice result from Zen+ here IMO. What is interesting is that you have a better MP ratio. That is not something I expected given my theory on Zen having better SMT implementation (it really does).


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 9, 2019)

Overclocked



Stock


----------



## TWK_OCZ (Mar 9, 2019)

Pentium G5400 @ 3.7 GHz ( Stock Cooling )


----------



## racer243l (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Thanks! I might try and punch in 350 T or something in tRFC to try that. Crunching perf is great but want to get the most out of my system in games. btw my soc voltage is 1.08V currently and RAM 1.35. did you bump voltage to get these timings and speed or leave it at stock? thx
> 
> You are alarmingly close to that 1950X result
> 
> EDIT @racer243l : Btw i worked out from our single core scores we have almost identical IPC and near linear clock scaling in this test. My result of 440 @ 4.3 GHz ia 16.8% lower than your result of 514 @ 5.0 GHz. You are clocked 16.2% higher.  CB obviously not using vector widths much over 128-bits, or if they are, it is not fully saturated. Very nice result from Zen+ here IMO. What is interesting is that you have a better MP ratio. That is not something I expected given my theory on Zen having better SMT implementation (it really does).



Oh yeah, didn´t notice that. Strong showing from AMD right there.


Arctucas said:


> Overclocked


Can you add CPU-Z and your cooler?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> OverclockedView attachment 118321
> 
> StockView attachment 118324


wow that's a mental score for the 6700K overclocked. you are 5 Ghz~? Given 6000 and 7000 and 8000* and 9000 intel series all have same architecture it is easy to deduce the fact from other scores 

*exclusing those mobile U series Cannon Lake parts of course.



racer243l said:


> Can you add CPU-Z and your cooler?


I assume is custom loop with D5 pump and PA140 triple 140mm radiator as per their specs. makes sense given the high score. he must also be delidded for sure, or super good chip^^

edit: @racer243l about the lower MP ratio on my 2700X than your 9900K, i brain farted XD it is because my single-thread clock speed is much higher than my all-core clock speed. Whereas i assume you are 5 Ghz single and all core as manual OC?. my single core clock rate is 4290MHz and my all-core is 4041MHz. so that explains the disparity and lower MP ratio for me . if all my cores were ticking at 4290 Mhz the ratio would be a lot higher for me, maybe allowing my 2700X to score a higher MP ratio than the 9900K due to finer granularity in FPU and wider core design for SMT. ^^


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 9, 2019)

8700K 4.9GHz overclock at 1.248V
Corsair H115i AIO
Corsair RGB Pro DDR4-3200 32GB
Strix z370-ITX


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 9, 2019)

r5 1600 @ 4.125ghz smt off, ddr4 3200mhz 16-17-17-17-34-54-1t, arctic liquid freezer 240. just posting single threaded score.





lets see if i can do 4.2ghz.


r5 1600 @ 4.2ghz smt off, ddr4 3200mhz 16-17-17-17-34-54-1t, arctic liquid freezer 240.






i dont no if i should push it further or not. still gots .5V i can add.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> r5 1600 @ 4.125ghz smt off, ddr4 3200mhz 16-17-17-17-34-54-1t, arctic liquid freezer 240. just posting single threaded score.
> 
> View attachment 118357
> 
> ...


If temps are ok, it should be fine. See if you can match or beat 440 single core. that is what my 2700X gets at near 4.3 ghz.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> If temps are ok, it should be fine. See if you can match or beat 440 single core. that is what my 2700X gets at near 4.3 ghz.



ill see if its possible.

r5 1600 @ 4.3ghz smt off 2cores only, ddr4 3200mhz 16-17-17-17-34-54-1t, arctic liquid freezer 240. 





ill see if 4.4ghz is possible like this but i think this could be it.


----------



## LoLo2207 (Mar 9, 2019)

My old i7 920 @3.8GHz (because since last week it can't go to 4.0 anymore  )
Using a  EKWB S360 loop + 1070 also with a EKWB block.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Mar 10, 2019)

Tested all of my systems.  The Atom CPU took a hell of a long time to run the benchmark.  Thing is slow as hell.

2700X was custom water cooled and running at stock with PBO enabled.  All of the other CPUs were also at stock and under air cooling.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 10, 2019)

i7-5775C: 4.3Ghz cores, 3.9Ghz ring, 2.2Ghz L4
AIO: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 with 2 fans


----------



## sutyi (Mar 10, 2019)

@T


T4C Fantasy said:


> Dual socket



My man, could you correct my CPU clocks in the 1st post summary please?
CPU is full stock except for the 3rd (4th?) party cooling. During CB run the all core boost stays mostly around 3392.6MHz, while only 2C boost goes up to 3692.0MHz

Thanks.


----------



## Yerkov (Mar 10, 2019)

i7700k@stock
CoolerMaster Hyper 212X

Temps are 65c as you can see under maximum temps


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

I ran the bench again with the fiddling i did to RAM yesterday (3400-16-15-15-36) it made a very slight difference. I am not running this OC as i am crunching and dont wanna make a bad result even if i stability test for 48 hr, i am running 24.7 with crunching so yeah.

either way is my best R20 result so here it is.




is 1.2% increase in performance. Btw all applications except CB are closed and i wait for CPU use to be 0-1% before starting. maybe it is runtime varience but it seems like a notable increase tho.

Clock speeds will be identical to my first test, 4041~ all core and 4290~ single as temps are the same(ish) in my room and fan settings, and Ryzen master profiles  are the same. the only difference is the Ram tweaks.

@T4C Fantasy this will be my best score as i wont be OCing any time soon


----------



## overvolted (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Finners (Mar 10, 2019)

My multi seems a little low compared to others.
Cooler is an AIO ID-cooling Frostflow+ 280mm


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 10, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> wow that's a mental score for the 6700K overclocked. you are 5 Ghz~? Given 6000 and 7000 and 8000* and 9000 intel series all have same architecture it is easy to deduce the fact from other scores



I did not include CPU-Z in my screenshot.

Another run with CPU-Z.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> I did not include CPU-Z in my screenshot.
> 
> Another run with CPU-Z.
> 
> View attachment 118432


Wait a sec. You are 126 Mhz lower speed than the 9900K which score the same single core? That's odd. 9900K is the same uArch has 6700K per core. Maybe the clock speeds scaling drops off over a certain point (would explain my 2700X having near identical IPC when you factor in clock speeds to the 9900K). But then looking at @Finners ' result at 5.1 ghz, idk lol

edit: 3734mhz c15 is really good lol. maybe that helps your score


----------



## kinc (Mar 10, 2019)

CPU: Xeon W-3175X @ 4384MHz (1.15V)
MB: ROG Dominus Extreme

15 310 cb


----------



## er557 (Mar 10, 2019)

nice, what are the specs of the nuclear reactor pc powering that? for starters, psu...
this is clearly an engineering sample experiment with beta bios


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

kinc said:


> CPU: Xeon W-3175X @ 4384MHz (1.15V)
> MB: ROG Dominus Extreme
> 
> 15 310 cb


Ehm.....is that 1.*7* V i see on CPU core voltage????? Oh right you say 1.15V so its a misread. I was gonna say, I still have power in my house so your CPU can't be at 1.7 lmao


er557 said:


> nice, what are the specs of the *nuclear reactor pc powering that*? for starters, psu...
> this is clearly an engineering sample experiment with beta bios


this.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Ehm.....is that 1.*7* V i see on CPU core voltage????? Oh right you say 1.15V so its a misread. I was gonna say, I still have power in my house so your CPU can't be at 1.7 lmao
> 
> this.


Its likely reading the input voltage.

With the i9-9980XE during p95 small fft, I peaked at 700W (system at the wall)


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Its likely reading the input voltage.
> 
> With the i9-9980XE during p95 small fft, I peeled at 700W (system at the wall)


Wait, Skylake XCC has FIVR?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2019)

Its skylake-sp... so yes?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2019)

sutyi said:


> @T
> 
> 
> My man, could you correct my CPU clocks in the 1st post summary please?
> ...


im only doing peak clocks, all core doesnt matter. explain in your post and people will know. the leaderboard is peak clocks


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> im only doing peak clocks, all core doesnt matter. explain in your post and people will know. the leaderboard is peak clocks


well that will be fun to sort out scores from stock and all core overclocking.

You should just put "stock" in there so people are aware.

The scores dont reflect peak clocks is part of the concern. This test runs all c/t so who cares what peak boost is for a single/two cores/threads.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Its skylake-sp... so yes?


Ah okay. sorry i got confused cuz Skylake desktop chips (client) dont have it,.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 10, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> only doing peak clocks, all core doesnt matter


I thought you were taking the multicore/thread test results.  Are you saying you aren’t?

Edit: N/M.  I see a single core column.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I thought you were taking the multicore/thread test results.  Are you saying you aren’t?
> 
> Edit: N/M.  I see a single core column.


exactly, we have single core section and single core and  dual core boosts affect scores even if the majority is a different clock, theres no room to explain all this in the leaderboard so post it in your submission post... problem solved.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Mar 10, 2019)

Forgot to mention @T4C Fantasy, my 2700X was custom water cooled and running at stock with PBO enabled.  All of the other CPUs were also at stock and under air cooling.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> exactly, we have single core section and single core and  dual core boosts affect scores even if the majority is a different clock, theres no room to explain all this in the leaderboard so post it in your submission post... problem solved.


There is... if you say stock for those running stock instead of posting a clockspeed it doesnt run at for this test.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> There is... if you say stock for those running stock instead of posting a clockspeed it doesnt run at for this test.


99% won't know what stock is without looking it up there's no point, I use what cpuz says or cinebench says, not everyone has high performance mode on so clocks say 700 etc


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2019)

Which is a good reason not to use CB clocks or cpuz and use what the poster said (within reason of course). I'd rather have people research stock clocks (you act like that is rocket science, lol) than to be mislead. 

Listing boost clocks for the for multithreaded test which uses all c/t can be pretty misleading...especially as core count goes up (as peak boost and all core boost differences are greater. My chip, for example... 3.8 ghz all c/t. Its boost is 4.5 ghz... that is 700 mhz difference. I cant run all c/t at 4.5ghz.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Which is a good reason not to use CB clocks or cpuz and use what the poster said (within reason of course).
> 
> But yeah, listing boost clocks for the for multithreaded test which uses all c/t can be pretty misleading...especially as core count goes up (as peak boost and all core boost differences are greater. My chip, for example... 3.8 ghz all c/t. Its boost is 4.5 ghz... that is 700 mhz difference.


True but stock can be misleading too, it's best to go by what people post and I use peak, there is clickable scores for a reason


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank God its clickable...otherwise people would have no way to see what is what because of this methology.

Peak boost clock for multi threaded stock runs...
"Come on, man!" - Chris Berman


----------



## joao12323 (Mar 10, 2019)

Packarf Bell ENTE69KB @stock AIR


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2019)

joao12323 said:


> Packarf Bell ENTE69KB @stock AIRView attachment 118454


i would hate to ask you to run it again for single core too cause i know it took ages, but can you?


----------



## kinc (Mar 10, 2019)

er557 said:


> nice, what are the specs of the nuclear reactor pc powering that? for starters, psu...
> this is clearly an engineering sample experiment with beta bios



Haha  The system is using two 1200W PSUs, during CB R20 they indicate that ~840W is being used. There are two 2080 Ti in it also.

Yeah the CPU is an early ES, which is why it doesn't have a product name, but the MB is using a release BIOS (latest publicly available).

Here is a photo to show the cooling also:


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 11, 2019)

So I turned off AVX offset and got better scores at lower speed. 4.2GHz and D15 air cooling. Hmmmm


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 11, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i would hate to ask you to run it again for single core too cause i know it took ages, but can you?


I have a sempron 2650 laying about somewhere I think they are similar CPU. Currently in my server is an Athlon 5350 though.

Anyway for single core on that thing, not sure what comes first, the single core result or the Heat Death of the universe. :X


----------



## ditche (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello, is it OK with HWInfo instead of CPU-Z ?

4770K stock AIR.





4 GHz on 4 cores (4,3 on 1 core).
At 4,1 GHz, my cheap motherboard throttle.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 11, 2019)

Chloe Price / 3206cb/426cb / Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.2GHz / Custom loop / DDR4-2400 15-15-15-35-2T


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 12, 2019)

Small update.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 12, 2019)

Enterprise24 said:


> Small update.
> 
> View attachment 118576



Funny. 500 mhz gap = about 500 points it so seems. I scored 3720 with 4.7

That is one sweet OC though, nice. 1.424v isn't that over the top either. Nice chip


----------



## david0852 (Mar 12, 2019)

Cinebench R20
2840
CPU Ryzen 5 2600 stock frequencies (3.40GHz) and stock air cooler.
RAM 2x8GB DDR4 3200 CL16


----------



## AzmariaDei (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello! So happy I can share! 8086K with a Noctua NH-D14 air cooler - no, it's not delidded. Three cores got up to 97C but no throttling as usual! Motherboard is an ASUS ROG STRIX Z370-F. RAM is all Corsair. Everything else should be laid out in the picture.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 13, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Funny. 500 mhz gap = about 500 points it so seems. I scored 3720 with 4.7
> 
> That is one sweet OC though, nice. 1.424v isn't that over the top either. Nice chip



Exactly. Every 100 points +- on 8700K seem to equal to 100Mhz (compared to other guys in my local forums). This chip is nearly maxed out now as I never manage to run 5.3Ghz success on R15 before. Let's alone R20.
Maybe 5.25 if temperature is a bit colder. The last resource for score is memory as I didn't try CL12 yet.


----------



## skynow (Mar 13, 2019)

8086K @5.452 on Air


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 13, 2019)

R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz/ 3200 C14 mems


----------



## kidza_ocz (Mar 13, 2019)

cinebench r 20 3356 cb  i5-8600k @ 5.533GHz / 4600 CL 19 stock Custom Loop







kidza_ocz said:


> i5-8600k @ 5.533GHz / 4600 CL 19 stock Custom Loop


----------



## 1usmus (Mar 13, 2019)

2990WX @4.0


----------



## Zemach (Mar 13, 2019)

R15 5.6 GHz H2O



R20 H2O 5.5 Ghz


----------



## ditche (Mar 13, 2019)

AIR


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 13, 2019)

My original gaming rig (updated CPU since then. No GPU installed right now). This thing outperformed the PS4 when I had a 750 Ti in it.

Core 2 Quad Q9550 (stock speed), air cooled.




I somehow forgot to run the CPU-Z benchmark even though I opened the window .


----------



## AzmariaDei (Mar 15, 2019)

small update - I took the LNAs out of my Noctua cooler and tried to run R20 at higher clock speeds. I got to 5.2GHz on my 8086K but 5.25 and 5.3 it kept crashing. I got a few more points, but nothing too impressive.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 15, 2019)

AzmariaDei said:


> small update - I took the LNAs out of my Noctua cooler and tried to run R20 at higher clock speeds. I got to 5.2GHz on my 8086K but 5.25 and 5.3 it kept crashing. I got a few more points, but nothing too impressive.



What's your single core look like?


----------



## AzmariaDei (Mar 15, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> What's your single core look like?


537. Is that good?


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello good people, here my score.-


----------



## mapnam charun (Mar 15, 2019)

Update new score for xeon e3-1230 v2 @stock, air cooler
r20=1374 cb


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 15, 2019)

Been overclocking my 6600k now it's up and running again off my old seagate drive:




6600k @ 4.8ghz all cores 1.35v in BIOS, delidded and 16gb ddr4 2400 cl14 (2 x 8) cooled by my silent loop 280mm


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 15, 2019)

24/7 clocks - 7820x @ 4.64Ghz @ 1.16v .  Ram @ 3838 Cas 17.  240mm AIO cooler @ low rpm

Thing is going to last quite a while longer unless it sets the house on fire or Intel comes out with something crazy in the next few months for 2066


----------



## cdawall (Mar 15, 2019)

Will post some clocked up results when I have time going to be tearing the loop down soon for a rebuild adding more radiators, more gpus and so on. 

4090mhz, 3060mhz memory, custom loop


----------



## TWK_OCZ (Mar 16, 2019)

Update Score

Core i5 8600k *@ 5276 MHz* / CPU Cooling : *Mega Halem  *


----------



## mik (Mar 17, 2019)

Finners said:


> My multi seems a little low compared to others...


realtime priority boosts score


----------



## TWK_OCZ (Mar 19, 2019)

Update 

Core i5 8600k @ *5282 MHz* / DDR4 *@ 4060 MHz*


----------



## Redwarrior (Mar 24, 2019)

Ryzen 7 1700, Kingston hyperx predator @3000 15cl, Air


----------



## ditche (Mar 26, 2019)

ditche said:


> View attachment 118632
> 
> AIR



I just replaced this T4300 with a P9600, the difference is impressive, maybe something was running in the background during the first test?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 26, 2019)

@T4C Fantasy 
i3 7100U @ 2.4Ghz.





@T4C Fantasy , I added a new score with my i3 7100U, see post above.

Can you add it? Thanks.


----------



## Rexxar114 (Mar 28, 2019)

Ryzen 2600@3.95, 1.325v & LLC3 with MSI x470 gaming plus & 2 x 8 gb GSKILL 3200 tuned with DRAM Calculator for Ryzen.

Cooler: *Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 *


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 30, 2019)

9900K 5GHz 0 AVX Offset 4.7GHz Cache, 4000MHz RAM, Raystorm Pro H20 block
CBR20 Score: 5314


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 30, 2019)

ditche said:


> I just replaced this T4300 with a P9600, the difference is impressive, maybe something was running in the background during the first test?


Looks right to me, there is a big difference between the two.


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 30, 2019)

Re-ran with no background apps at all and included single thread:

9900K 5GHz 0 AVX Offset 4.7GHz Cache, 4000MHz RAM, Raystorm Pro H20 block
CBR20 Score: 5362




@T4C Fantasy  Also, my speed is 5GHz, not 5.1GHz


----------



## AlejoZ (Mar 30, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah something is wrong there dude....you almost score like my decade old year Xeon.......your numbers should be 3k+ instead...



*Zyll Goliath, *is this ok? just loaded the default settings from bios and boom gave me this result


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 30, 2019)

AlejoZ said:


> *Zyll Goliath, *is this ok? just loaded the default settings from bios and boom gave me this result
> 
> View attachment 119879


Yep.....that's better.....


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 30, 2019)

My iMac and my BRIX. For some reason it thinks the i5-7500 is a 2C/4T. It's 4C/4T. I've been fairly impressed with the Gemini Lake CPU. Atom has moved along well since launch, IMO. In this BRIX, the J4105 is pretty much boosting at 2.4GHz the entire time.
i5-7500 = 1446 (65W)
J4105 = 580 (10W)


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 31, 2019)

Dragged my beloved 2600K rig out of retirement, put a clean install of Windows 10 on it, and ran R20.

Core i7 2600K (stock speed), ARCTIC Freezer i11.




Oof, it almost hurts knowing that the 6500T in my laptop is faster than this old chip for single threaded tasks, and only slightly slower for multi threaded. This also makes me feel better about my 2600X.


----------



## hill160881 (Mar 31, 2019)

New to this overclocking game but its lots of fun. I started on an old x58 system to get the hang of it and now i am playing with my gaming rig.  Video editing daily use Stable is 5.1 with a 100mhz avx offset.

Asus maximus xi formula
I5-9600k @ 5.2ghz 1.445v no avx offset.
Corsair 2666mhz ram at 3000mhz 1.30v
Custom water loop including the VRM
3003 multi score 
540 single


----------



## TewChainsaw (Apr 1, 2019)

Intel Core i5-4690 @ 3.90GHz
Cinebench R20 - 1469 cb


----------



## Zemach (Apr 2, 2019)

8086K 5.6/5.0 Ghz vcore 1.584
Water cooling


----------



## ChrisDark (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi,

Intel i5-6600k @ 4700 MHz. Aircooling (Noctua NH-D14)

Cinebench R20.0 score
CPU: 1883 cb
Single Core: 488 cb
MP Ratio 3.86 x


----------



## naxneri (Apr 3, 2019)

Ryzen 1800x 1.375v 4ghz cooler corsair h45


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 4, 2019)

This is the score of my PC from the System specs.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 5, 2019)

Ran on the $20 ThinkCentre after replacing the broken cooler.

Pentium E5200 (stock speed), Intel stock cooler (for Pentium D 945)


----------



## MAX_AB (Apr 6, 2019)

R20 Score is 15,836     Details of the machine with screenshot---
System: Dual Xeon Supernmicro Workstation
CPU  2x Xeon Platinum 8168 es2 (QLKN), no OC.   
    Base 2.4GHz/Allcore 2.9GHz/Turbo 3.5GHz  (0.3GHz lower  than production 8168)
MBD  Supermicro X11DPG-QT
GPU GTX 1080Ti
RAM 128GB Samsung DDR4 2400 C17 ECC
SSD  WDC SN750 512GB NVME
PSU  EVGA 1300G2
PDU Scepter U27 UHD IPS 27"
Case  Rosewill B2
Cooling- standard air, 2x Supermicro SNK00070APS
Settings: NUMA on, Onboard VGA on, EFI mode, default CPU settings


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tried posting this yesterday, but the stupid automatic post combining was stupid.

My dad gave me a couple of E8600's (with matching coolers) that he got from work and I stuck one in the $20 ThinkCentre.

Core 2 Duo E8600 (stock speed), Intel stock cooler


----------



## trickson (Apr 9, 2019)

Time to post up mine.

Here is an R15 extreme run as well.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 9, 2019)

Just downloaded CinebenchR20 from TPU on my dads 775 rig, unzipped the files, started up the benchmark and I'm greeted with a popup saying MSVC140.dll file missing...

It's on windows 8.1.

Edit: I copied the files from my own rig to my dads, getting the same error.
(The benchmark was working on my own (windows 10)computers.


----------



## Rexxar114 (Apr 10, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Just downloaded CinebenchR20 from TPU on my dads 775 rig, unzipped the files, started up the benchmark and I'm greeted with a popup saying MSVC140.dll file missing...
> 
> It's on windows 8.1.
> 
> ...



I think it is because you need  to download *Visual C++ Redistributable*

You can download it on the microsoft website.

(i do not know which one though. Personally, i have 2008, 2010, 2013, 2015 and 2017).


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> started up the benchmark and I'm greeted with a popup saying MSVC140.dll file missing...


Only needs the 2015 redistributable but might as well grab the others.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2977003/the-latest-supported-visual-c-downloads


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 10, 2019)

Finally got some time and motivation to upgrade my main rig.
Benched that R5 1600x at 4GHz, but can do higher (easy 4.1GHz without touching voltages or fine-tuning).
I was surprised to see that my super-old set of Kingston HyperX is even capable of any overclock. On the screen it's at stock voltage 2400@CL15, but I've managed to boot 2400@CL14 or 2666@CL15  with slightly higher voltage (but highly unstable for daily use). Bought it way before the memory price crysis... should've went for the whole 4x8G set, but who knew that it's gonna double in price later.
Maybe a modern 3000Mhz+ RAM should be on my wishlist, right below Zen2.




EDIT: Just before leaving for work managed to get my RAM up to 2666MHz CL16 stable. 10 loops of memtest64, no issues so far. Gotta re-test with my CPU overclocked once I get back.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2019)

E7200 @ 2.53Ghz  , cooling: Air (Sunbeam core contact freezer)


----------



## kidza_ocz (Apr 11, 2019)

cpu cooling-costom loop


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ran this result a week ago on one of the HP ProDesk 600 G2's I have. This is a different system than this one (my laptop), so I'd like this result to be separate mainly since the memory config is different (proper dual channel with matched sticks as opposed to the weird "dual channel" with an 8GB and 4GB stick).

Core i5 6500T (stock speed), air cooled


----------



## CraZyNoMaD (Apr 15, 2019)

4790K 4.0 GHz 1.07V undervolt







4790K 4.6 GHz 1.29V overclock





4790K 4.7 GHz 1.33V overclock


----------



## Zemach (Apr 19, 2019)

5.6 Water cooling Room 16 c


----------



## erixx (Apr 21, 2019)

edit:
As the CPU downclocks after the benchrun, I added Aida64 statistics. Just look at the "Maximum" column: it shows speeds, voltages and temps, etc.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 22, 2019)

After tinkering a bit and making sure programs weren't open in the background.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 22, 2019)

Ryzen 5 2600 @ 3.9 GHz / G.Skill TidentZ RGB 3200 @ 3400 MHZ:


----------



## Slaavo 3D (Apr 23, 2019)

i9 7920x @ 4.7GHz & G.Skill 4000MHz custom LC


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 23, 2019)

Did an overhaul to a friend's dead system.

Athlon 200GE (stock speed), stock cooler


----------



## slightofhand (Apr 24, 2019)

Air cooling


----------



## advanced3 (Apr 25, 2019)

7700k @ 5.2Ghz

Score : 2650


----------



## ayerly (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey everyone, just wanted to share some nice scores. My cpu is definitely a nice chip.

Intel i7 8750H / Kingston 2666mhz CL15

CB20 :




cb15 :





I should probably hit 3100cb20 and 1300cb15 with overclocking the ram at 3000@cl15 or 3200mhz@cl16 - I own an unlocked bios allowing me to tinker values on my MSI Laptop.


----------



## Goildzy (May 10, 2019)

Ryzen 1200

Asrock b450m pro 4

f4-3000c16d-16gisb

GIGABYTE  b700h psu

2 runs r20 2 runs r15. SC, MC.

The 1501 @4ghz score is a different previous score dont be confused by it as i clocked down a bit for temps + voltages. 1467 is the result of that. I could hit near 1500 1480-90 with oced memory but thats not relevant in this benchmark . 

Ryzen bios boot @ 4.3ghz, windows boot 4,2ghz, r20 full run high 1.44+ voltage 4.15ghz. Final OC 3.975ghz @ 1.38125 v full load temps 64-67 idle 30-36 half load 45-55. 3133mhz ram at 16 cl. Could oc 14 over 3000mhz but didnt.


----------



## spoRv (May 14, 2019)

AMD ThreadRipper 1950X @ 4.00GHz - Enermax LiqTech TR4 II AIO - 64GB RAM @3200MHz cl14


----------



## Jmn777 (May 16, 2019)

This is my cheap as possible build for about $220 US. Case was from a garage sale, memory, SSD and gtx 1060 from previous fx6300 build. Dell T5600 motherboard ($80US) with 2 E5-2620s ($10US a piece) and coolmaster 212s ($80) crammed into the haf x case ($20) with a dell front panel connector ($20). Built for my son who uses blender / AE and adobe cc constantly. Using XTU seems to keep all cores in turbo at 2.29 GHz. Power consumption is amazing at 224 watts maxed out.
Want to know if there might be some issues with the ram as the reading in cpuz is only 664.9 MHz or is this because of the two channels?


----------



## MrarmyTim (May 19, 2019)

Budget build -Edit
2700x
16g Ramm 2933
Crosshair Vii Hero
Gtx1080
AIO


----------



## RemiKo (May 22, 2019)

Old Ryzen 7 1700 Fine Tuned @ 3.9GHz
Air cooling @ 68* max


----------



## RemiKo (May 24, 2019)




----------



## 1986nath (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Arctucas (May 25, 2019)

New parts.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 26, 2019)

Ran on the $10 Acer. It's an absolute beast. Ten watts of pure performance.

Celeron J1900 (boosts to 2.4GHz), air cooled.


----------



## Athlonite (May 26, 2019)

Here's my miserable attempt


----------



## Sol1dus2 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Leoplate25 (May 28, 2019)

Stock i5-9600k 
Corsair H100i v2






Arctucas said:


> View attachment 123713
> 
> New parts.


Hey, do you have an ISO of that Windows 7? I once installed it and i get BSOD's and hangs all the time. Thanks!


----------



## Arctucas (May 29, 2019)

OC


----------



## dgianstefani (May 29, 2019)

Razer Blade Adv late 2019 - Liquid metalled with conductonaut and thermal pads upgraded to Gelid Extreme.


----------



## Jmn777 (May 30, 2019)

Upgrade from dual E5-2620s to dual E5-2665s, purchased for $33 US a piece (talk about well priced!). Still running slower ram though (1333). May be able to get numbers higher with faster ram (processors can take 1600).


----------



## ida37 (May 31, 2019)

*FX-8370*
CPU  - 1719
Singl -  263
Cooling - water.


----------



## Jaeger (May 31, 2019)

ronak3010 said:


> Still rockin that old i7-860... Still plays games today and is generally quite good when overclocked
> Got good silicon on this one, gets to 3.6ghz with only +0.05 vcore.





I have my i7-860* running at 3.507GHz (21 x 167) @ 1.21250V Vcore (stock?); RAM 1670MHz (+70MHz.)
Under-volting wasn't stable**, and going faster exceeded 85C core temperature in summer.
(Cryorig M9i cooler.)

Best scores:
CINEBENCH 15.03:  551
CINEBENCH R20.0: 1150


* I'd like to upgrade to a Ryzen 3x00X - but there's always a better one...


** Stable under all conditions; one pass of 3DMark/CINEBENCH to set a record doesn't cut it.
8+ hours of OCCT 4.51*** Linpack without error/overheating should be fine under normal conditions.
("Stable" settings that passed 8+ hours of Prime95, IntelBurnTest etc. failed under OCCT Linpack.)


*** OCCT 5.0 seems like a massive step backwards compared to 4.51?
It's prettier, but fails the basics e.g. running 4 threads instead of 8 on a 4C/8T CPU.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 1, 2019)

*** OCCT 5.0 seems like a massive step backwards compared to 4.51?
It's prettier, but fails the basics e.g. running 4 threads instead of 8 on a 4C/8T CPU.

Be careful that program just killed my mobo's PCIe slots somehow


----------



## Jaeger (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks, Athlonite; I've removed it - just in case.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 1, 2019)

A few more tweaks





Tweaking memory subtimings


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4 GHz / G.Skill TidentZ RGB 3200 MHz:


----------



## Skyracer (Jun 12, 2019)

I7 7700k @ 5.0GHz / Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3600CL19 @ 3733CL18


----------



## RemiKo (Jun 12, 2019)

Both 24/7 Stable. Air cooling.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 15, 2019)

X3370 (aka Q9650) @ 4,24GHz, 8GB DDR2 942MHz CL5 2,1V.
Cooling : AIO 360 (moded)
Result : Multi - 1024, Single - 265.


----------



## Jawz (Jun 16, 2019)

i7-4790K 4850 MHz @ 1.4 V 
28 GB DDR3 1866
Corsair H100i AIO
Single: 461 Multi: 2304


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 16, 2019)

Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4 GHz / G.Skill TidentZ RGB 3333 MHz:


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jun 16, 2019)

Just cleaned the fans + vents + replaced a cheap-ish thermal paste.
The score is pretty good I have to say. Guess I am satisfied with this, for now.
P/S: Will try to get the score of my family desktop's i5 8400 later.





Edit: My bad for a long post, here's the single threaded score:


----------



## londiste (Jun 18, 2019)

i5 8400 (runs at 3.8GHz for both single as well as multi-threaded test for some reason)
DDR4-3200 CL16


----------



## Countryside (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Hugis (Jun 19, 2019)

here ya go with me trusty 4770K @4.2Ghz, Air cooled with a Raijintek Aidos


----------



## londiste (Jun 19, 2019)

Ryzen 5 2400G 3.6GHz
Single-channel DDR4-2400 CL15


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 19, 2019)

AIO 240mm.


----------



## close01ne (Jun 20, 2019)

i7-4770
B85-G43
*Score: 2223*


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 20, 2019)

2x Opteron 285 @ 2,61GHz (4C/4T), BOX cooling
Score : 443.


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 21, 2019)

I tightened my RAM timings a bit.. strangely... it runs this but not 3200Mhz @ 14-14-14-34-2T on all sticks.. One of my sticks just can't do high frequency I guess?

Anyway.. there's my 4.02Ghz run. (my base clock runs just under 100Mhz so 40.25 multi offsets that.

Oh and I have an EK Monoblock. (Water cooling)


----------



## 9980XEchilled (Jun 26, 2019)

i9-9980XE @5.2GHz run (Max 5.3Ghz) Pure Water Chilled Hailea HC-500A @4c
ASUS Rampage VI Extreme Omega

Score: Multi - *11653*
            Single -    *525*


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 26, 2019)

godlike scores -- and you were able to take pictures of the screen using the lab's digital microscope .

impressive.


----------



## 9980XEchilled (Jun 27, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> godlike scores -- and you were able to take pictures of the screen using the lab's digital microscope .
> 
> impressive.


@phanbuey thanks... still shooting for higher scores and trying ti squeeze some more... need lower temps... hopefully hit sub zero to squeeze more


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 2, 2019)

Stock i5 8400 (Intel box cooler) + 4GB DDR4 2400 MHz Single Channel | Gigabyte B360M-D2V with latest BIOS update


----------



## 9980XEchilled (Jul 2, 2019)

*NEW UPDATE*

Cinebench r20 multi- *11687*

i9-9980XE @5106MHz WaterChilled 4celcius
ASUS Rampage VI Extreme Omega
2x EVGA RTX 2080 Ti FTW 3 Ultra SLi
24 GB Vengeance LPX Quad
1550 watt PSU


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2019)

9980XEchilled said:


> 24 GB Vengeance LPX Quad


24GB????


----------



## Slaavo 3D (Jul 2, 2019)

Update score: 7629

i9 7920x @ 4.8GHz & G.Skill 4000MHz custom LC


----------



## 9980XEchilled (Jul 3, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> 24GB????


Yes 24gb.. 8-8-4-4


----------



## Slaavo 3D (Jul 7, 2019)

R15 score: 3200

i9 7920x @ 4.8GHz & G.Skill 4000MHz custom LC


----------



## pampoene (Jul 8, 2019)

is 2752 good score r5 2600


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 8, 2019)

Ordered a new CPU for this system, running this so I can compare later.

i5 650 (stock speed), air cooled.


----------



## GamingElliot (Jul 9, 2019)

8600k @ 4.9GHz 1.425V (i didn't win the lottery)


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 10, 2019)

1.0.0.2 agesa, so not completely boosting yet, but forcing PBO a little for solid 4.1 all core. Just cl16 3200 ram...gonna OC to 3600.


----------



## Comp Master (Jul 10, 2019)

i7 2600 , 24Gb DDR3 1866 CL11 , Asus P8P67M-Pro , XFX RX560 4Gb(16CU). CPU-Z Validator (My PC bench).


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 10, 2019)

TheGuruStud said:


> 1.0.0.2 agesa, so not completely boosting yet, but forcing PBO a little for solid 4.1 all core. Just cl16 3200 ram...gonna OC to 3600.



That gives an idea of what will be possible on there 16 core cpu i want. Given you only ran memory at 3200 MHz and 4.1 GHz while 4.3 GHz shut be possible. I´ll say 10000-11000 shut be possible to get with some fine tuning of all core clock and memory. Thanks for your post as it gives me an idea what i can exspect from twice the core count.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 10, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> That gives an idea of what will be possible on there 16 core cpu i want. Given you only ran memory at 3200 MHz and 4.1 GHz while 4.3 GHz shut be possible. I´ll say 10000-11000 shut be possible to get with some fine tuning of all core clock and memory. Thanks for your post as it gives me an idea what i can exspect from twice the core count.



All core boost is at and slightly above the listed safe V of 1.325, though. Those are binned better, so I guess you can do 4.3 without degrading it.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 10, 2019)

TheGuruStud said:


> All core boost is at and slightly above the listed safe V of 1.325, though.



Ah i see. But shut still not matter. AMD is binning the chiplets for the Ryzen 9 3950X and i hope that means better overclock with in safe voltage. And it shut be safe to go over 1.325 as many review reccomend max 1.4 volts and i have also overvolte my own old I7 980X way over Intels max 1.4 volts. I have had it running at 1.55 volts for benchmark and for daily drive 1.43 volts and so far that has not hurt it at all. So running the CPU a bit over 1.325 shut not hurt it, unless you are planning to keep the cpu the next 8-10 years.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 10, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Ah i see. But shut still not matter. AMD is binning the chiplets for the Ryzen 9 3950X and i hope that means better overclock with in safe voltage.



I have a 3600 that I may just push and see what happens. It will be interesting to see if 1.375-1.4v degrades them to instability within a short period or if they'll last a couple years. Shit, 2 yrs is all you need with the new chips releasing every year, now.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 10, 2019)

TheGuruStud said:


> I have a 3600 that I may just push and see what happens. It will be interesting to see if 1.375-1.4v degrades them to instability within a short period or if they'll last a couple years. Shit, 2 yrs is all you need with the new chips releasing every year, now.




lol 2 years is nothing for a overclock CPU (at least not for Intels older CPU´s). Before i got the I7 980X, i ran a I7 920 oc to 4 GHz for 4 years and cpu as well as motherboard had not degrade at all before i sold it (had the cpu for 7 years while ran it stock the first 3 years). Al throw i also dit keep temp in tjeck all the time. High temp in the long run, is just as damaging to a CPU as high volts over long time. And also as said the last 3 years i have had my I7 980X it has been beaten up severel time as said i have run 1.55 volt throw it and intel recomends 1.4 volts as max safe volt and it still runs fully stable. Intels CPU´s at least can take a good beating.

High voltage cut maybe be more damaging to AMD cpu´s than Intels (but i am not sure, haven had a AMD CPU for like 15 years) and also if i remember correct as we go longer down in NM on the CPU high voltage cut be more damaging. But i am not sure how true the last part it. I whas told it years back.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 11, 2019)

3600 is V neutered a little bit for ST. It'll boost to 4.4 fine, but then all core is 1.38V. If I offset to drop all core down, then ST takes a hit down to 4.3.  I mean, I don't know how accurate these numbers are, but that's what HWinfo is telling me for core V. At completely stock settings it sits at 4.2/4.1.

Man, if only 7nm was better. You can run 4/4.1 with V well under 1.3 easily, but to get a few measly 2-300 more costs you a lot. And the chips don't really pull a lot more power, they just get toasty.
edit: OK, I found the sweet spot. My setups are C6H (dirt cheap refurbs ftw) with crappy bios, sniper x 32gb cl16 3200 (yeah, still haven' OCed lol), FUMA 2 cooler, OLD windows installs upgraded to 1903

So, if I leave V at auto, enable PBO and max the settings for funsies, but leave scalar at 1x to keep V down, I can get 4.3-4.35 ST/solid 4.1 all core at 1.45v/1.32-1.35v (constantly oscillates) respectively.
The 6th core seems a little weaker, so I don't think you could do 4.4 all core, but definitely 4.3 if you wanna risk longevity. I guess that's why it's not a 3600X.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 12, 2019)

The new CPU arrived today. It works perfectly. Unlike the i5, it has no problem with a 2x8GB memory config.

Xeon X3470 (stock speed), air cooled.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 12, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> The new CPU arrived today. It works perfectly. Unlike the i5, it has no problem with a 2x8GB memory config.
> 
> Xeon X3470 (stock speed), air cooled.



I have ivy bridge xeons that I don't even use if you're that hard up lol


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 12, 2019)

TheGuruStud said:


> I have ivy bridge xeons that I don't even use if you're that hard up lol


Nah, this is a secondary machine that I'm working on for fun. My main rig blows this thing away in every way.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Syberwolf (Jul 15, 2019)

manual OC

and below the threadripper score you can see some of my SMT off runs

edit: im running a custom loop


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 15, 2019)

Syberwolf said:


> manual OC
> 
> and below the threadripper score you can see some of my SMT off runs
> 
> ...


Dang -- 9.5% better efficiency in MT and 8.5% better efficiency in ST than my 9900K, clock per clock and thread-per-thread.  Impressive AMD!


----------



## Syberwolf (Jul 15, 2019)

mouacyk said:


> Dang -- 9.5% better efficiency in MT and 8.5% better efficiency in ST than my 9900K, clock per clock and thread-per-thread.  Impressive AMD!


with smt off i got a ST score of 511 @4.4Ghz


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 15, 2019)

Syberwolf said:


> with smt off i got a ST score of 511 @4.4Ghz


That increases the ST efficiency over my 9900K to 10%.  Looks great.  What kind of RAM and speed is running with it?


----------



## Syberwolf (Jul 15, 2019)

mouacyk said:


> That increases the ST efficiency over my 9900K to 10%.  Looks great.  What kind of RAM and speed is running with it?


corsair vengeance pro rgb, samsung b-die, 3200Mhz cl14.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## racer243l (Jul 16, 2019)

New work PC with an i3 8100 on stock cooling and 8GB Single Channel 2400Mhz RAM.
Empty slots in CPU-Z are caused by networksettings.


----------



## Jism (Jul 16, 2019)

Installed an additional, 3 fans onto my existing 360mm rad. This kept the CPU longer under the 60 degrees mark thus longer boost states. It's a 2700x with 3400Mhz / 32GB memory, default CL16 and so on.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 16, 2019)

So after a fresh windows install. I was able to get the same  result as every other review benchmark. No overclock.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 16, 2019)

honestly, that 3900x even with SMT off is such a beast...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 16, 2019)

Look at that, not even half a percent extra performance after tweaking things...


----------



## masterdeejay (Jul 18, 2019)

Old dual Xeon X5675 stock


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> honestly, that 3900x even with SMT off is such a beast...



Would there be a massive difference with it turned on?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 18, 2019)

phill said:


> Would there be a massive difference with it turned on?


In post #1230 he (@Syberwolf ) showed results for both situations, OK OCed. In #1238 stock 3900X.


----------



## er557 (Jul 18, 2019)

windows 1903, 90MB L3 cache, 96GB system ram, hack unlocked full turbo cpus,
two numa nodes enabled in windows and bios, also the bcd hpet configuration is stability/ fluency oriented, to reduce stuttering, so the raw performance of the hardware is a bit lower. Also , all spectre/ other vulnerabilities are mitigated via microcode.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> In post #1230 he (@Syberwolf ) showed results for both situations, OK OCed. In #1238 stock 3900X.



Thank you  
Love the new AMD CPUs even more so..  They have really turned things around and have made Intel wake up and smell the silicone....  I am very excited and can't wait to get one (when I can afford it lol)


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 18, 2019)

R5 1600x with 2x8gb 3200Mhz 'CL 16' memory @ stock settings.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 18, 2019)

Stock with the memory overclocked.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 19, 2019)

Ryzen 7 3700X on ASUS Prime X370, CPU set at ~1.36 volts
Memory 3000 Mhz CL14-16-16-35 - Corsair LP


----------



## Pantidria (Jul 20, 2019)

i5-8600k, 5GHz, 1.34vcore, air cooling


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 20, 2019)

i updated thread, from saying Information to submission rules, CPU-Z is needed in every screenshot and its mandatory to now list your cooling method.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 20, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Stock with the memory overclocked.
> View attachment 127084




AIO


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 20, 2019)

New result:





- R7 3700X + Stock Wraith Prism
- X370 mobo
- DDR 3000 - 14-16-16-35
- Voltage set at 1.35v into bios, which seems to produce the highest performance (anything higher or lower seems to affect the score negatively).
  (On "Auto" it barely scores 3780'ish... and heats up to 93-95 degrees)
- _Precision Boost_ ENABLED, with PBO also Enabled and +100 Mhz AutoOC limit.
- All case and CPU fan turned to 100%

I need better ram and cooling, it was hovering around 85 deg during the test.


----------



## er557 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Bob bobson (Jul 21, 2019)

3700X stock cooler, 25-30C ambient


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2019)

Aircooled


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 22, 2019)

Bob bobson said:


> 3700X stock cooler, 25-30C ambientView attachment 127404


Nice RAM dude !
And impressive score...

Actually, too impressive. More than most of the reviewers ... Is that 4.3 on all cores ? With stock cooler ?... hmm


----------



## Bob bobson (Jul 22, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Nice RAM dude !
> And impressive score...
> 
> Actually, too impressive. More than most of the reviewers ... Is that 4.3 on all cores ? With stock cooler ?... hmm


The RAM is pretty basic kit, its this one: https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Tec...y+3200mhz&qid=1563781838&s=electronics&sr=1-1.
I just OCed it to 3600 and lowered timings as far as i could with it being stable.

Also my mobo is quite underwhelming x470 aorus ultra gaming which only allows me to go to 1.365V.
Yup 4,3Ghz all cores. I was able to go to 4.35 but the scores were worse. This is probably max score i can get out of it with stock cooler. Might be 50 points better with AIO, but my mobo is the limiting factor here.

Temps only reached 85C in the last seconds of the R20, ofcourse all my fans were running at 100% all the time.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 22, 2019)

Bob bobson said:


> Yup 4,3Ghz all cores.... 1.365V.


Holy sh*t you have a great chip !

Most barely manage to 4.2, and need over 1.4 for that.

... Including in the review here on TPU:









						AMD Ryzen 7 3700X Review
					

AMD's $330 Ryzen 7 3700X is an 8-core, 16-thread CPU that's clocked high enough to compete with Intel's offerings. Actually, its application performance matches even the more expensive Intel Core i9-9900K. Gaming performance has been increased significantly, too, thanks to the improved...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



4.225 with 1.4 volts, already reaching throttling range

And that was done with Noctua NH-U12, which is a LOT better than the boxed cooler !

And with that it barely cracked 5100 in CB R20:








						AMD Ryzen 7 3700X Review
					

AMD's $330 Ryzen 7 3700X is an 8-core, 16-thread CPU that's clocked high enough to compete with Intel's offerings. Actually, its application performance matches even the more expensive Intel Core i9-9900K. Gaming performance has been increased significantly, too, thanks to the improved...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Bob bobson (Jul 22, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Holy sh*t you have a great chip !
> 
> Most barely manage to 4.2, and need over 1.4 for that.
> 
> ...



Might be a good chip, but i need more people to bench theirs 3700X, since most reviewers benched on older bios. Might be that the new bios updates fixed some things. Now i am really sad that i got stuck with this x470 aorus ultra gaming, would like to know how far i could have pushed the chip with more voltage on better VRMs and cooling, also something like Trident Z OCed to 3600/3733 and clock closer to C14 could be awesome. Well, we can´t have everything.

I will be buying 2080Ti soon, so its either that or 2080 super and x570. And i think 2080Ti is the smarter choice.



Bob bobson said:


> Might be a good chip, but i need more people to bench theirs 3700X, since most reviewers benched on older bios. Might be that the new bios updates fixed some things. Now i am really sad that i got stuck with this x470 aorus ultra gaming, would like to know how far i could have pushed the chip with more voltage on better VRMs and cooling, also something like Trident Z OCed to 3600/3733 and clock closer to C14 could be awesome. Well, we can´t have everything.
> 
> I will be buying 2080Ti soon, so its either that or 2080 super and x570. And i think 2080Ti is the smarter choice.



I will try it will Dark rock pro 4 soon, stay tuned.


----------



## Syberwolf (Jul 22, 2019)

squeezed out a litte more.
7619
adjusted the infinity fabric and set vrm to extreme performance and this is the result.....
still custom loop.
i dont understand why reviewers say overclocking wont give extra performance lol.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 22, 2019)

Syberwolf said:


> squeezed out a litte more.
> 7619
> adjusted the infinity fabric and set vrm to extreme performance and this is the result.....
> still custom loop.
> ...



Because your single thread is probably lower, and most applications are still a mix of ST and MT - and the 300pts (4%) boost in in your MT cinebench isn't worth the overall loss in boost in other apps.  If you keep all your settings and let the proc boost as normal you will get 7300?


----------



## Syberwolf (Jul 22, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Because your single thread is probably lower, and most applications are still a mix of ST and MT - and the 300pts (4%) boost in in your MT cinebench isn't worth the overall loss in boost in other apps.  If you keep all your settings and let the proc boost as normal you will get 7300?


yes 7300 is stock with the auto OC overdrive boost stuff, from most games ive played i had lower fps with stock settings. 
overclocked/tweaked feels better to me overall.


----------



## Bob bobson (Jul 22, 2019)

So, with thhe Dark Rock pro 4, which actually didnt make that much of a difference,
i was able to run two benchmarks at 4.4Ghz, but the temps went too high, so the score was worse. With chilled water i think i can break 4.4Ghz. Anyway, my best score was with 4350Mhz and 1.45V. Temps peaked at 92C. I think this is as much as i can do without extensive fiddeling, which would probably result in only a couple more points.


----------



## Syberwolf (Jul 22, 2019)

Bob bobson said:


> So, with thhe Dark Rock pro 4, which actually didnt make that much of a difference,
> i was able to run two benchmarks at 4.4Ghz, but the temps went too high, so the score was worse. With chilled water i think i can break 4.4Ghz. Anyway, my best score was with 4350Mhz and 1.45V. Temps peaked at 92C. I think this is as much as i can do without extensive fiddeling, which would probably result in only a couple more points.
> 
> View attachment 127474


lower voltage to 1,35 (adjust from here lower or higher) with a little LLC to compensate for the droop thats way to much voltage.


----------



## Bob bobson (Jul 22, 2019)

Syberwolf said:


> lower voltage to 1,35 (adjust from here lower or higher) with a little LLC to compensate for the droop thats way to much voltage.


Im not too keen to get into LLC on this chip, you miss one thing in bios or ryzen master, or bios resets or something, and enable LLC, those autoOC and PBO settings can mess up and overshoot. And that could burn the core that boosted.

1.45V is definitely too much for daily, but for those couple benchmarks, it is just fine.

EDIT: and apparently i dont even can mess with LLC on this board. Oh well


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 24, 2019)

Stock Clocks for CPU butt DDR4-3200 oc to 3533


----------



## Melvis (Jul 24, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 127610
> Stock Clocks for CPU butt DDR4-3200 oc to 3533


Did you just score 3600 with your 3600?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 24, 2019)

Moving up:


----------



## Snotkoglen (Jul 25, 2019)

Ryzen 3800X @ CCX1 4375MHz and CCX2 4400MHz.
Shitty 2133MHz CL15 DDR4.
Custom watercooling.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 26, 2019)

@Vayra86 @newtekie1 @DR4G00N


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 28, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 127835
> 
> View attachment 127834
> @Vayra86 @newtekie1 @DR4G00N











						AMD Ryzen 5 @ 4149.03 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[e6j84x] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-4KST23J (2019-07-28 07:57:59) - MB: MSI B350M GAMING PRO (MS-7A39) - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				







Just realized I didn't follow the submission rules.
Running overclocked with all cores locked to single clockspeed.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 28, 2019)

Just using PBO on my 3800x with a Noctua NH-D15-SE



Did a second run just to verify


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 29, 2019)

Stock 3700X on auto voltages no PBO


----------



## SoNic67 (Jul 30, 2019)

Two Xeon E5-2667 V2, stock air cooled (TC-5688 thermal compound), in a Dell Precision T7610 workstation. 5288-5312 pts multi, 293 single.


----------



## ToxicTears (Jul 30, 2019)

My best results. Just Beta bios with 1003AB from Asrock. IF:1867MHz


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 31, 2019)

A bit better, but clearly not amazing still compared to the 3700X owners...






And a bit better with PBO enabled.


----------



## clapfor (Aug 4, 2019)

i7-7820HQ with intel XTU tuned. Air cooled.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 5, 2019)

4175.0 all core overclock


----------



## Snotkoglen (Aug 5, 2019)

Overclocked the poor 2133MHz memory to 2800MHz and fclk followed to 1400MHz. Didn't mess with timings. Gave 111pts more.


----------



## RemiKo (Aug 13, 2019)

*R9 3900X @ 1.2375V (70 Celsius Max), AIR *@ slightly skewed, old Scythe Mugen II


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 13, 2019)

RemiKo said:


> *R9 3900X @ 1.2375V (70 Celsius Max), AIR *@ slightly skewed, old Scythe Mugen II
> 
> View attachment 129138
> 
> View attachment 129139


What temperatures are the cores at when running Cinebench? Nice score


----------



## RemiKo (Aug 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> What temperatures are the cores at when running Cinebench? Nice score


Thanks!
I don't find per-core readout, but maybe this will help:


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 13, 2019)

RemiKo said:


> Thanks!
> I don't find per-core readout, but maybe this will help:
> 
> View attachment 129140



That's some Fan & fan curve on your Chassis Fan. You in orbit ? 675,000 RPM


----------



## RemiKo (Aug 13, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> That's some Fan & fan curve on your Chassis Fan. You in orbit ? 675,000 RPM


Yes, it's a piece of crap


----------



## RemiKo (Aug 14, 2019)

Pretesting before swap to better cooling solution.

*R9 3900X @ 1.325V (78 Celsius Max), AIR







*


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 14, 2019)

Ryzen 1700/3,6Ghz/1,225V


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 14, 2019)

My 3700x  @stock clocks using 3600MHz 16-15-15-35


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

I think I'm going to have to stay away from this thread, it makes me wish for more new hardware and at the moment my bank again will just  at me....


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 15, 2019)

phill said:


> I think I'm going to have to stay away from this thread, it makes me wish for more new hardware and at the moment my bank again will just  at me....


Everyone could use a bit of new hardware every once in awhile. What else are you going to use that saved up money on?


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Everyone could use a bit of new hardware every once in awhile. What else are you going to use that saved up money on?



Well sadly all grown up stuff like Mortgages, bills, food, car repairs and the like...  Ah the joys of being a kid and not having a care in the world about this sort of thing!!  

Thing is I really do have a lot of hardware even now, so I suppose I don't really 'need' it, it's definitely more of a 'want'


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 15, 2019)

I just got this laptop 2 days ago. I might get higher score if I undervolt it.


----------



## jort93 (Aug 15, 2019)

2600X at @stock/3.6Ghz, Aircooled(Macho Rev. B). Memory at 3200MHz 16-17-17-38. 2980 pts multithreaded, 427 pts singlethreaded.

Just got this one, haven't even gotten the case for it yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2019)

Well i re-ran the bench today just for shits and giggles. Its some 20 odd point improvement than my listed score. I honestly dont know what it is about this machine. Sometimes it benches poorly then other times its actually half decent.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 15, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well i re-ran the bench today just for shits and giggles. Its some 20 odd point improvement than my listed score.


It could be anything... cold run as opposed to not...

... oh and cinebench isn't consistent in runs either... run it a few times and see. It will either increase generally or pop a higher score if you run it a few times. 

20 points of ~2800 is nothing (less than 1% and a margin of error)... unless you are talking about your (unlisted on the first page) single thread score?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 15, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> It could be anything... cold run as opposed to not...
> 
> ... oh and cinebench isn't consistent in runs either... run it a few times and see. It will either increase generally or pop a higher score if you run it a few times.
> 
> 20 points of ~2800 is nothing (less than 1% and a margin of error)... unless you are talking about your (unlisted on the first page) single thread score?


Well...yes&no,different score also depends on background processes on your computer....for example if you start cinebench soon as your computer turns-on it is more likely that your score going to be lower but when you repeat testing after 5-10 min when some of the background processes go to "sleep" your score going to be a bit higher.........


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 15, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...yes&no,different score also depends on background processes on your computer....for example if you start cinebench soon as your computer turns-on it is more likely that your score going to be lower but when you repeat testing after 5-10 min when some of the background processes go to "sleep" your score going to be a bit higher.........


It's really, yes. I am well aware that starting it up immediately after booting can have an effect on scores. But my statement has nothing to do with that. 

The benchmark will pop slightly higher scores the more you run it/or pop a score higher than 'run variance'... when the system is already at idle and presumably any background process has calmed after initialization. Why it happens, I'm not worried about it... but just saying that even after the PC is idle, this benchmark will score slightly higher the more times you run it (consecutively), or pop a slightly higher score once. It's the nature of the benchmark...

...but his 20 points off 2K is nothing. He could have run it as you said, or, its just within 1% run variance anyway.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 15, 2019)

Score goes up if you change priority from normal to above normal.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 15, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Score goes up if you change priority from normal to above normal.
> 
> View attachment 129320


Yep! There are a lot of 'tweaks' that can be done to increase the score.... one of those is running it multiple times and taking that highest score I was talking about.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Enterprise24 (Aug 17, 2019)

Custom loop. 1.375V set in BIOS , VR VOUT ~1.31V


----------



## RemiKo (Aug 17, 2019)

Small update:

*R9 3900X @ 1.35V, AIR*


----------



## MMFC378 (Aug 18, 2019)

3900X 4.35 @ 1.32v
R15 - *3408*
R20 - *7811*
Custom Loop


----------



## Nordic (Aug 19, 2019)

Air cooling


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 19, 2019)

Nordic said:


> Air cooling


Really? The best you can get is 3.340 GHz all cores?

On second look the low Vcore makes for a energy efficient but respectable performance.


----------



## RemiKo (Aug 19, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Really? The best you can get is 3.340 GHz all cores?


I think this is @ Stock with AMD Wraith Prism RGB.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 19, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Really? The best you can get is 3.340 GHz all cores?


If he got that single threaded score at 3.34GHz, that would just make Zen 2's IPC that much more impressive.

His CPU probably went into a power saving mode when he took the screenshot.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 19, 2019)

RemiKo said:


> I think this is @ Stock with AMD Wraith Prism RGB.


System Specs shows a Scythe Mugen 5 Rev B for the cooling.


----------



## RemiKo (Aug 19, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> System Specs shows a Scythe Mugen 5 Rev B for the cooling.


Right, I did not notice, sorry.

Mine R9 3900X Stock @ old Mugen 2:


----------



## Nordic (Aug 19, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Really? The best you can get is 3.340 GHz all cores?
> 
> On second look the low Vcore makes for a energy efficient but respectable performance.


The screenshot is from after the test was done. I then looked at the thread for instructions and it said I NEEDED cpuz. I was probably clocked about 4.2ghz with xfr.

Sorry for the confusion. I do seem to have lower clocks than the average 3900x.


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 20, 2019)

3900X @ 4.3ghz 1.375v


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 24, 2019)

A little better score:


----------



## speedgoat (Aug 25, 2019)

*3800X  
R 20 5342*
4.425 MHz @1.425V
*R 15 2355*
4.450MHz@1.431V


----------



## DR4G00N (Aug 27, 2019)

We're still doing R15 too right? Can't get R20 to work on any of my benching OS'.

2x X5460 @ 4.08GHz on Air / 861 cb.
Not really stable at this speed. At an even 4GHz it's much more stable.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Aug 27, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> *3800X
> R 20 5342*
> 4.425 MHz @1.425V
> *R 15 2355*
> ...


1.87?1.89.1 supports ryzen2 you know.lazy goat.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm down in pauper land with my lowly sub-2000 score haha... 




Might as well put my CB R15 here too...  CPU was at 3.7Ghz for this run. Can hit a 1000 points on my friends Rampage Extreme board at just over 4.2-4.4Ghz.


----------



## speedgoat (Aug 27, 2019)

*3800X 
R 20 5391*
4.450 MHz @1.363V

with a bit of LLC4 and the 1.891 CPUZ


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 28, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I'm down in pauper land with my lowly sub-2000 score haha...
> 
> View attachment 130221


Cool.....What is your CPU speed btw couse I am getting around 2000 Score with my X58 @E5645 OC at 4,2Ghz.....


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 28, 2019)

Interesting when experimenting with R20, adjusting Vcore can change scores @ same clock speeds on Zen+


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 28, 2019)

Getting better, but still not as good as some of the 3800X owners, for whatever reason...


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 28, 2019)

@TheLostSwede, tighten the ram timings should help.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 28, 2019)

AlwaysHope said:


> @TheLostSwede, tighten the ram timings should help.


That's as tight as they go, 16-19-16-19-36, any tighter and the system won't boot.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 28, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's as tight as they go, 16-19-16-19-36, any tighter and the system won't boot.



Use Ryzen DRAM calc? try upping the frequency to next increment in your bios.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 28, 2019)

AlwaysHope said:


> Use Ryzen DRAM calc? try upping the frequency to next increment in your bios.


Yes, it gives me more relaxed timings and if you go and have a look in this thread








						Did you get a shiny new Ryzen 3000 CPU?
					

I was seemingly lucky and got one of what was apparently a very small shipment of Ryzen 3000 CPUs. All the models over the 3600X are sold out here. I managed to grab a 3800X, which should be plenty for my needs, although it won't arrive for a couple of days. At least there are no crazy over...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



you'll see that I've been trying a fair few things since I got this gear and that the current UEFI doesn't allow for higher speeds than 3600MHz.
3800MHz means more relaxed timings, so there's no performance benefit in CB.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 28, 2019)

*R5 2600X *=* 3335* (CPU) 1.375, set bios.
Single core = *443*

Fine tuning Vcore for manual OC @ 4.3GHz+ on all cores/threads under air.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 28, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Cool.....What is your CPU speed btw couse I am getting around 2000 Score with my X58 @E5645 OC at 4,2Ghz.....



I'm using HP's Z400 motherboard so I haven't got much headroom for overclocking, and no voltage adjustment so I've only got 1.2v to play with on this board - max I can get it to with 1.2v is 3.8Ghz and is stable in games and most benchmarks but long prime 95 crunching and !BLAM! BSOD!

The CB R20 score was done with all cores set to 3.7Ghz as any higher and the VRM trips and BSOD's me, if it's CB R15 I can run it at 3.8Ghz which scores around 900.

The chip can do 4.4Ghz @ 1.37v pretty easy on my friends Rampage Extreme III X58 board I can also run the RAM at 1600mhz through XMP, the HP board limits me to 1333mhz. It's just a shame that there's no cheap X58 boards on eBay, they've held their price for so long that it would be financially ridiculous to buy one these days.

I have an E5-1660 v2 in a drawer at mine, just waiting on an X78 board to be delivered from china to step up platforms. Should be nice then, I can overclock some IVB-EP goodness.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 28, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I'm using HP's Z400 motherboard so I haven't got much headroom for overclocking, and no voltage adjustment so I've only got 1.2v to play with on this board - max I can get it to with 1.2v is 3.8Ghz and is stable in games and most benchmarks but long prime 95 crunching and !BLAM! BSOD!
> 
> The CB R20 score was done with all cores set to 3.7Ghz as any higher and the VRM trips and BSOD's me, if it's CB R15 I can run it at 3.8Ghz which scores around 900.
> 
> ...


Nice....I have also here Ryzen 1700 platform but still thinking about IF I am going to keep it or flip it as I am also curious maybe to get some X79,not easy to find cheap&good mobo.....Will see I am still also more than happy with my X58 platform..........


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 28, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice....I have also here Ryzen 1700 platform but still thinking about IF I am going to keep it or flip it as I am also curious maybe to get some X79,not easy to find cheap&good mobo.....Will see I am still also more than happy with my X58 platform..........



Yeah, I love my old W3680, an unlocked Xeon is madness, just wish the X58 boards were cheaper considering their age, that's why I went down the X79 route with an IVB-EP CPU - the cost of the new system was only £230'ish, £80 for the E5-1660 and 4GB DDR3-1600, £20 for a Corsair PSU from  a mate, and another 20-30 for a case from the same person, then it's £79 for the X79 board which is quite weird since the price matches the platform name haha... 

The board I'm getting is a Chinese brand X79 but it's surprisingly solid, it has NVME boot, quad channel DDR3 and overclocking options, seen a few youtubers reviewing them and they're stable as hell considering a lot of Chinese boards are a bit flimsy. It's pretty easy to get a bad one but there's a few good ones out there if you do your looking around and homework etc

This is the board ¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬
www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-OgMAzAxO4


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 28, 2019)

Managed 7803 with CPU at 4.4ghz @ 1.375v


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Aug 28, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> *3800X
> R 20 5391*
> 4.450 MHz @1.363V
> 
> ...


well done.oh 3800x you're using.now i saw with 1.89.1.  i wonder what will you do with agesa 1.0.0.4?


----------



## speedgoat (Aug 28, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> well done.oh 3800x you're using.now i saw with 1.89.1.  i wonder what will you do with agesa 1.0.0.4?



after all this trouble to get this working i dont think im changing an agesa ever again


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 28, 2019)

Pretty low score for a 3900X it seems comparing it against the others. I only just got it, was having CPU fan ramping up issues, updated the bios & made my own fan curve in the bios, solved that issue, also tinkered with some voltage & power plan settings also, probably explains the score I guess.

PS ignore the low clock speed in CPU-Z, was idling while screenshotting.


----------



## igralec84 (Aug 28, 2019)

Here are my 3600X scores, no OC, running 1.0.0.3 ABB bios, custom loop cooling


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Aug 28, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> after all this trouble to get this working i dont think im changing an agesa ever again


you should because 1.0.0.4 and later will change everything like cpu won't gonna mad and 4.5 ghz when you touch the mouse.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 28, 2019)

here is my score in a stock R7 2700


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 29, 2019)

1.8v input voltage, 1.21v core, HT off, 4.7ghz silent loop 280mm, no delid.


----------



## Mamya3084 (Aug 31, 2019)

4.1Ghz, Custom loop, Memory @ 3600Mhz CL17


----------



## star4870 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## phanbuey (Sep 2, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 1.8v input voltage, 1.21v core, HT off, 4.7ghz silent loop 280mm, no delid.
> View attachment 130364



Nice chip man.


----------



## barra (Sep 3, 2019)

can't quite crack 3k on my 15in laptop. Undervolted CPU by -0.18v and memory overclocked to CL17 3200mhz


----------



## JuicerP (Sep 4, 2019)

8700K 5.0 ghz  1.32V  AIO
Cinebench R20.060: 3963








						Intel Core i7 8700K @ 5001.2 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[1hqf3d] Validated Dump by Josh Fischer (2019-09-04 15:31:15) - MB: ASRock Z390 Taichi - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				



First attempt, haven't tweaked much yet.


----------



## TwanTony (Sep 6, 2019)

I don't know how to post my score but I got 3750 on CPU then 404 on single core.  My setup is Ryzen 2700x 8c/12t with Air cooling (stock cooler called cooler one lol)  it was also running at regular base of 3.7 GHZ


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ryzen 7 3700x (PBO enabled), G.Skill TridentZ C16 @ 3200 Mhz on Arctic 33 eSports Dual Fan Cooler.
4860 Multi core (cores Boosting between 4.25 and 4.3 GHz)
498 Single core (4.375 GHz)


http://imgur.com/mja5k5V


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 8, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Ryzen 7 3700x (PBO enabled), G.Skill TridentZ C16 @ 3200 Mhz on Arctic 33 eSports Dual Fan Cooler.
> 4860 Multi core (cores Boosting between 4.25 and 4.3 GHz)
> 498 Single core (4.375 GHz)
> 
> ...



stock(pbo), D15 Se


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 8, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> stock(pbo), D15 Se
> 
> View attachment 131413



That single core IPC tho.   My puny 11mb cache cant keep up.  @4.7 Ghz w/ daily driver power settings.


----------



## Duvar (Sep 8, 2019)

Here you have the scores of my 3600:


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 8, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> stock(pbo), D15 Se
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/131413/


Nice, the best I did so far was 4901 Multi-core and 504 Single core.
I'll post another screen in a few weeks after the new AGESA comes out and I update my BIOS and tweek my RAM.
I had my RAM running at 3400 MHz on my OC'd 2600 and I'm hoping I can get it there again.
That 3766 RAM speed seems to be helping, I may have to get some 3600 MHz RAM at some point.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 8, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> That single core IPC tho.   My puny 11mb cache cant keep up.  @4.7 Ghz w/ daily driver power settings.
> View attachment 131420


480 not bad for daily.mine is daily too.i have another pics "not daily" like 4000 cl16 1.5v.no way..



NoJuan999 said:


> Nice, the best I did so far was 4901 Multi-core and 504 Single core.
> I'll post another screen in a few weeks after the new AGESA comes out and I update my BIOS and tweek my RAM.
> I had my RAM running at 3400 MHz on my OC'd 2600 and I'm hoping I can get it there again.
> That 3766 RAM speed seems to be helping, I may have to get some 3600 MHz RAM at some point.


504 single is good.ram helps but not only tricks.you have to tweak bios settings like digi vrm and very clean windows.ram this helps:



3733 and 1866 fclk is combine but when you set 4000 and fclk not 2000 still 1866 magic is broken.4994-5005 not so much.don't play with LLC but tweak others and enable pbo not auto.

i will recruit people to here.some say hey it's dead place but 3 like and 2 reply in here very short time.in my hometown no one cares.now which one the dead place?









						AMD Ryzen Kullanıcı & Tartışma Konusu: 668 Kullanıcı (Güncel)
					

kime demiştim ben yakında cine20'de stokta 5 bin yaparım diye?PBO değeri yok enable seçili.ram 10 puan da olsa etki ediyor 3733'e göre.3733'den sonra fclk ayarı bozuluyor tabi tam yarısı yapamıyorsunuz.atayım da şahit olun yeni biosla daha mı iyi yoksa daha mı kötü olacak diye?



					forum.donanimhaber.com


----------



## Roddey (Sep 8, 2019)

Changed the ram timings to dram calc. fast timing for b-die at 3600mhz. Rest of the settings is default.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 9, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Changed the ram timings to dram calc. fast timing for b-die at 3600mhz. Rest of the settings is default.
> View attachment 131448


nice! you've done the magic right?  3600mhz/1800fclk?


----------



## Roddey (Sep 9, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> nice! you've done the magic right?  3600mhz/1800fclk?


yes


----------



## islandgam3r (Sep 11, 2019)

Finally finished building 1st custom water-cooled rig and I ran 1st batch of bench-marking! I have to say I am satisfied with results!  I also threw in my 3DMARK and PCMARK Tests.

Rig Specs:
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
ASROCK X570 TAICHI
32GB TridentZ Royal 3600Mhz @16-16-16-36 Timings
1TB Corsair MP600 PCIE Gen4 Nvme [x2] & WD BLACK 4TB HDD
SAPPHIRE Nitro+ Vega 56 LE
1000W EVGA SuperNova P2 PSU

All @ Stock out-of-box settings
CPU didn't get hotter than 76 degrees


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 12, 2019)

Changed up the rig:





not bad for a $280 ebay 8700k and a z370 board someone gave to me


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 12, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> not bad for a $280 ebay 8700k and a z370 board someone gave to me


Considering the clockspeed I'm surprised it only scored 4023. This 3600 at 4.2 GHz is scoring 3779. Imagine what the score would of been with 3600 at 5.084 GHz.


----------



## ibace (Sep 12, 2019)

My turn...


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 12, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Considering the clockspeed I'm surprised it only scored 4023. This 3600 at 4.2 GHz is scoring 3779. Imagine what the score would of been with 3600 at 5.084 GHz.



I know! the zen 3 4600 is going to be the chip to have for gaming i think (maybe they'll move to 8core for the 6 series by then).  If AMD can get clocks in the 4.7Ghz range it will absolutely wipe the floor with the coffees.

I was actually really tempted to buy the 3600 but it would have been more expensive since I would want a decent board to run 32gb -  so a 8700k @ 5ghz daily / 5.1 ghz benches will do nicely for now.  Going to wait for decent B550 boards to pair with a zen 3 before i switch.  Unless intel pulls off a miracle with ice lake (highly doubtful).


----------



## Divide Overflow (Sep 12, 2019)

3900X
Air cooling


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ran it on my Plex server after installing the new cooler.

Xeon X3470 (stock speed), Akasa Nero LX (air cooled).






Slightly better than when this chip was in the Optiplex.


----------



## Roddey (Sep 13, 2019)

3800x with abba bios


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 14, 2019)

3700x ABBA all stock


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 14, 2019)

was able to get some time this weekend tweak the system a bit and stabilize everything for a daily clocks @5.1ish 3600 ram...





Still nowhere near the ryzen clock / CB but not bad - only lost about 900Pts all core going from a 7820x @ 4.7


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 14, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> was able to get some time this weekend tweak the system a bit and stabilize everything for a daily clocks @5.1ish 3600 ram...


I had to back off on the 4.2 GHz with my 3600. The thermal heat density on the tiny chiplet is a little worrying for me, not to mention the amperage current draw. Doesn't help I apparently got a lower bin chiplet that requires 1.43V for stability.


----------



## derp (Sep 15, 2019)

3900x (dont remember actual clocks, forgot to save) RAM 3533c14
Sorry for some other stuff on screen, but u can see mobo and agesa here


and run when other benches were closed




PS cpu-z shows only freq of 1st core, so its kinda pointless for multicore cpu where each core have different boost clocks.


----------



## islandgam3r (Sep 15, 2019)

derp said:


> 3900x (dont remember actual clocks, forgot to save) RAM 3533c14
> Sorry for some other stuff on screen, but u can see mobo and agesa here
> View attachment 131926
> 
> ...


i think once i tweak my RAM from 16-16-16-36 to 14s Timings i probs would hit your score and beyond =)


----------



## derp (Sep 15, 2019)

islandgam3r said:


> i think once i tweak my RAM from 16-16-16-36 to 14s Timings i probs would hit your score and beyond =)


oh yea... spent over 30h on mem tweaking and in my case DR4000c16 uncoupled still gives better results, than 3533c14 (which was much harder to stabilize).


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 15, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I had to back off on the 4.2 GHz with my 3600. The thermal heat density on the tiny chiplet is a little worrying for me, not to mention the amperage current draw. Doesn't help I apparently got a lower bin chiplet that requires 1.43V for stability.



What are you running it at now?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 15, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> What are you running it at now?


Stock since the 4.2 GHz OC wasn't stable for me with the update to AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB.


			
				MSI said:
			
		

> -  Update AMD ComboPI1.0.0.3abb Release Date 2019-09-09


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 15, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> was able to get some time this weekend tweak the system a bit and stabilize everything for a daily clocks @5.1ish 3600 ram...
> 
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Still nowhere near the ryzen clock / CB but not bad - only lost about 900Pts all core going from a 7820x @ 4.7


only lost about 900Pts all core going from a 7820x @ 4.7 

yeah but single is more important no matter how core you have.thumbs up nice score.


----------



## PrimoGhost (Sep 20, 2019)

Single Core - 598
Multi - 4422

Noctua Nh-d15


----------



## islandgam3r (Sep 21, 2019)

Ran my Cinebench 20 pass again because yesterday I had updated my BIOS to the new Agesa ABBA one and I gained 134 points higher than my original run for Multi-Core and only 9 more points on the Single-Thread.  All of this is @stock settings for CPU.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 21, 2019)

PrimoGhost said:


> Single Core - 598
> Multi - 4422
> 
> Noctua Nh-d15



That's amazing - what is your 24/7 settings?


----------



## PrimoGhost (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank You.
5000 Core / 4600 Uncore.  4000CL17.
Runs almost passive


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 21, 2019)

islandgam3r said:


> Ran my Cinebench 20 pass again because yesterday I had updated my BIOS to the new Agesa ABBA one and I gained 134 points higher than my original run for Multi-Core and only 9 more points on the Single-Thread.  All of this is @stock settings for CPU.
> 
> View attachment 132392


my single is 511 and my friend in DH 512.all 3700x 4.4 ghz stock.your's 4.6 turbo and it's single core test.how come?your mb maybe not good as ours because mb affect score.



PrimoGhost said:


> Thank You.
> 5000 Core / 4600 Uncore.  4000CL17.
> Runs almost passive


congrats you passed my 4.1 ghz 2700x multi.


----------



## realcoolwizard (Sep 22, 2019)

Macbook Pro 2018


----------



## islandgam3r (Sep 22, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> my single is 511 and my friend in DH 512.all 3700x 4.4 ghz stock.your's 4.6 turbo and it's single core test.how come?your mb maybe not good as ours because mb affect score.
> 
> 
> congrats you passed my 4.1 ghz 2700x multi.
> ...


I tested my mobo a bunch of times.  Everything checked out so I don't think anything is wrong with it.  Also since the ABBA update my voltage for has evened out way more than it was before, it was never too high but it fluctuated between low to high 1.4Vs and also some of my cores boost higher than they did before.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 22, 2019)

islandgam3r said:


> I tested my mobo a bunch of times.  Everything checked out so I don't think anything is wrong with it.  Also since the ABBA update my voltage for has evened out way more than it was before, it was never too high but it fluctuated between low to high 1.4Vs and also some of my cores boost higher than they did before.


i mean mb vrm not settings.all settings auto except ram.aorus master 510 before ABBA but bunch of 570's under 500 get it?


----------



## cowboy44mag (Sep 25, 2019)

Just registered to post my Ryzen 3800X Cinebench R20 score and have it added to the chart.  Have only had the processor for a couple days so still tweaking it.


----------



## Roddey (Sep 25, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> Just registered to post my Ryzen 3800X Cinebench R20 score and have it added to the chart.  Have only had the processor for a couple days so still tweaking it.
> 
> View attachment 132608


That multi core score is quit a bit higher than mine has ever done. Would you mind divulging what heatsink your using?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 25, 2019)

Roddey said:


> That multi core score is quit a bit higher than mine has ever done.


Looks like a OC of 4.4 GHz on all cores no matter the load.


----------



## Roddey (Sep 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Looks like a OC of 4.4 GHz on all cores no matter the load.


Ya that's it. I haven't tried with the new abba bios but the prior bios's I was never able to hit 4.4 all core. Maybe I should give it a try.  Well, on second thought, maybe someday but I doubt I will hit it. I am tired right now of messing with it.
It does run great. Had a nvme drive failure but that was an easy return, swap and it wasnt my boot drive. My last computer ran for so long with no issues that it gave me a bit of apprehension about upgrading and experiencing problems that can be hard to track down. That didn't happen so all's good.


----------



## cowboy44mag (Sep 25, 2019)

Roddey said:


> That multi core score is quit a bit higher than mine has ever done. Would you mind divulging what heatsink your using?



I am running an unconventional air cooled system.  I have 5 140mm high performance RGB case fans as intake and one 140mm fan as exhaust creating overcharged positive pressure in the case but blowing a lot of cool air across everything.  I am using a Noctua NH-U14S with two 140mm high performance RGB case fans in a push pull configuration.  For the cost of the NH-U14S and the custom fans I could have gone with an AIO, but opted for the air cooling setup as there are no pumps to fail and as an added bonus the heat sink fans pull a lot of air across the RAM keeping it very cool.

As biffzinker stated, I am utilizing an all core multiplier overclock, however I use a voltage offset rather than static voltage so the processor can still enter a "rest" state of 0.5V.  Under full all core load the voltage is 1.37V.  I have noticed that single core stress will have voltage spikes up to 1.4V (which is common for Ryzen).

With my cooling and voltage offset my system keeps nice and cool.  Attached below I have a pic of my system at idle, a pick of the system at the end of a Cinebench R15 run and a pic of it at the end of a Cinebench R20 run.  Ambient room temp 72F (22C).


----------



## cowboy44mag (Sep 26, 2019)

Updated Cinebench R20 score after CCX overclocking:


----------



## speedgoat (Sep 29, 2019)

managed to pass 5400 on CB 20 possibly because of 3800C15 on ABBA 

4450 MHz at 1.33V


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 1, 2019)

Tried all day, but just can't get 4.445Ghz all core stable.  I have managed to push a little further with CCX overclocking and have hit a wall.  I'm running one CCX at 4.4Ghz and the other at 4.425Ghz and have tightened my timings further but am still @ 3600Mhz on the RAM.


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 3, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> Tried all day, but just can't get 4.445Ghz all core stable.  I have managed to push a little further with CCX overclocking and have hit a wall.  I'm running one CCX at 4.4Ghz and the other at 4.425Ghz and have tightened my timings further but am still @ 3600Mhz on the RAM.


how do you manage to do this OC with offset mate ? can you give me a couple of combinations of V and MHz you are locking ? looks like a really good idea !
I am running a 24/7 offset but every time i tried to lock the freq it just wont boot.. im on C7H btw


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 4, 2019)

Did some more tweaking on the memory.  Would be nice to break 530 sc...

edit:  got it


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 4, 2019)

my 2nd gaming pc, good for playing on 720p
i just realize that mine software outofdate, pardon


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 4, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> how do you manage to do this OC with offset mate ? can you give me a couple of combinations of V and MHz you are locking ? looks like a really good idea !
> I am running a 24/7 offset but every time i tried to lock the freq it just wont boot.. im on C7H btw




Every CPU and every motherboard is different, so my settings probably wouldn't be the same as yours, and in fact could be dangerous.  Just a warning, but with my motherboard (Strix X470-F) and CPU the offset I needed was a positive offset of 0.28750V.  If you just input that and your motherboard is supplying more voltage by default than mine you may end up greatly overvolting your system and may cause serious damage.  Therefore what is more important than the end result is how I derived at that offset.

You have to look at what voltage your processor is using under full load to run stable.  For me my processor needed 1.373V to be stable at 4.4Ghz all core and is still stable with that voltage when overclocking the fastest CCX to 4.425Ghz.  When trying to figure out a voltage offset I always start with the lowest possible positive offset possible, and you will want to ensure C-state is enabled.  The system may not even boot at this setting, and if it doesn't it means you need more voltage so you have to increase the offset a notch at a time till the system will boot.  Once the system boots into windows launch your chosen monitoring app (I use hwinfo64- the voltage offset will be displayed under the motherboard readings and VDDCR CPU) and launch something like Cinebench R15 that will put a full load on your system but can be stopped quickly if needed.  Make sure you are using either balanced or Ryzen balanced power plan and once R15 is running you can see what voltage is being supplied under load to your CPU, if its lower than your static stable voltage then you will have to raise your offset, if it is higher you will have to lower your offset.  Once the offset matches your static stable voltage then you have to test it for stability but you will now have an offset which will ramp up to ~1.4 for single core (just like at stock) and will run all core at your stable static voltage, but will also scale down when you don't have a load on your system.

My idle voltage will go ~0.5V, single core loads will have spikes as high as 1.4V (for like a second) and under full load I have a steady 1.373V.  My system runs cooler with the offset than with a static voltage because when the system is at rest and cores a "sleeping" it will scale down to only 0.5V.  I've noticed that during a full day of gaming/ rendering/ web surfing/ YouTube/ walking away for a few minutes my average overall voltage is usually 1.02V - 1.14V as the system doesn't need much to web surf or watch YouTube, but uses a constant  1.373V while gaming and rendering.  I am manually overclocking with a multiplier and have a voltage offset, so the cores are "locked" at 4.4Ghz (with Ryzen Master I have the fastest CCX overclocked to 4.425Ghz).  I know that with previous processors when I would enable C-state and balanced or Ryzen Balanced in Windows the cores would down clock themselves at rest, not sure if Ryzen does this or not, but the monitoring software shows the cores are constantly locked at 4.425Ghz and 4.4Ghz respectively.

I think I have pushed my system as far as I can, thinking about overclocking my RAM to 3733Mhz from 3600Mhz, but would have to loosen the timings then- currently running 3600Mhz CL14.  I get great performance with 4 cores at 4.425Ghz and 4 at 4.4Ghz, but am always trying to squeeze just a little more out of it.  I am really close to breaking 5400 after overclocking my fastest CCX to 4.45Ghz with a small voltage bump in CB20.  I'm not stable with 4.45Ghz all core but I can run the fastest CCX at 4.45Ghz and think with better RAM I could breach the 5400 barrier.  I am running 3200Mhz Samsung B die and already have it overclocked 400Mhz but maybe I can get it up to 3733Mhz...  Realistically for 24/7 use the 4.4Ghz all core overclock is plenty and with my NH-U14S I am constantly below 70C.


----------



## derp (Oct 4, 2019)

max safe voltage for silicon in zen2 is 1.32V, just saying.
mine 3900x already degraded in auto under load, cuz zen2 crazy overvolted out of the box (1.4V all cores load with 1.49V single core load) and positive offset is...


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Oct 4, 2019)

derp said:


> max safe voltage for silicon in zen2 is 1.32V, just saying.
> mine 3900x already degraded in auto under load, cuz zen2 crazy overvolted out of the box (1.4V all cores load with 1.49V single core load) and positive offset is...


max safe voltage for silicon in zen2 is 1.32V 

that's bullshit.show one valid source for that.


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 4, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> max safe voltage for silicon in zen2 is 1.32V
> 
> that's bullshit.show one valid source for that.



this max safe voltage myth is really funny.. it started from here page 1 :








						Strictly technical: Matisse (Not really)
					

07/08/2019 6:33 PM (GMT) - Update on the bios issue on Crosshair VIII Hero motherboard ("the thing").  Earlier today I received a response to my inquiries from ASUS. The response was rather technical and I cannot go into the specifics of what exactly it involved. However, it confirmed my...




					www.overclock.net
				




and then on page 47 The Stilt says he actually degraded a 3700 and never went above 1.33 

there is no such thing as a max safe 24/7 fixed voltage


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 4, 2019)

Looks like the new AGESA and what not has kicked up the performance a tiny bit.


----------



## derp (Oct 4, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> that's bullshit.show one valid source for that.


read here why safe voltage decreasing with smaller node

speedgoat already posted useful info for you too. 1.32v numbers were explained from the start of zen2, not remember by whom, but stilt confirmed it. 
ppl like stilt and other engineers are much more valid source, than some intel/amd/nvidia marketing teams or reviewers, who put CPU into rig for 2 days, run tests and concluded that's all fine, i put 1.4V - all good and stable... and get rid of the CPU next day  



speedgoat said:


> there is no such thing as a max safe 24/7 fixed voltage


that's not true too. You can set fixed voltage at 0.8V for example and it will be pretty safe for years.
Also 1.32V fixed is more safe then auto (where 1.4V under full load and ~1.5V in ST, depends on mobo too, but CPU requesting tons of vcore, so strong VRM mobo gives lots of voltage). Me personally use 3900x at 1.28v now
even for 14nm zen1 safe voltage was around 1.4V, now we have much smaller 7nm


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 4, 2019)

derp said:


> read here why safe voltage decreasing with smaller node
> 
> speedgoat already posted useful info for you too. 1.32v numbers were explained from the start of zen2, not remember by whom, but stilt confirmed it.
> ppl like stilt and other engineers are much more valid source, than some intel/amd/nvidia marketing teams or reviewers, who put CPU into rig for 2 days, run tests and concluded that's all fine, i put 1.4V - all good and stable... and get rid of the CPU next day
> ...



yeah ok i sort of agree that such a low voltage would be safe but its lacking obvious usefulness

i am not sure about the 2nd point that 1.28 is safer than auto but i feel we clearly know too little about zen2 to have definite opinions, it might be true but then again any fixed voltage would keep averages higher than auto on any daily operation, despite avoiding the extremes. Btw i despise auto and all the 1.5V rubbish, im running an offset since day 1.


----------



## derp (Oct 4, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> yeah ok i sort of agree that such a low voltage would be safe but its lacking obvious usefulness


you are not right here also  set some 3.5GHz 0.8V and you will get low power but still strong CPU for mini rig, HTPC etc.



speedgoat said:


> but then again any fixed voltage would keep averages higher than auto on any daily operation, despite avoiding the extremes


i tested it. Day with auto and day on fixed with not much use of PC (daily usage without rendering both cases). Got some 66W average power consumption and 1.39V avg voltage on auto. But on fixed 1.28V got some 40W average power consumption and (suddenly) 1.28V average voltage. 
Problem with auto is that it's pushing voltages almost all time to 1.4-1.5V, even with just 1-3% CPU load in idle with boost over 4.3GHz onto 2-3 cores.
Full load auto stress CPU much more too (both voltage and power consumption). Also temps is ~20C lower avg in fixed mode.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Oct 4, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> this max safe voltage myth is really funny.. it started from here page 1 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh fixed voltage?no i'm aganist it because when i set some voltage even below 1.33 my ups going crazy and says overcapacity which is 480w but when i using auto voltage there is no beeepp beeeep you know.everytime in ac: odyssey game i don't know why power hungry game i guess.auto set 1.5v sometimes but under 1v most of the time so giving low voltage and sometimes high voltage is one thing but fixed 1.3xx+ another.you have to rest the cpu because apart from this it would be china torture small water drop but constant.

did you know manuel 4.35ghz oc'd 3700x power draw peak 164w when pcmark10 first test.


----------



## hzy4 (Oct 4, 2019)

3700X with PBO








and now stock values with all auto


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 4, 2019)

derp said:


> max safe voltage for silicon in zen2 is 1.32V, just saying.
> mine 3900x already degraded in auto under load, cuz zen2 crazy overvolted out of the box (1.4V all cores load with 1.49V single core load) and positive offset is...



First of all every motherboard is different and supplies different voltages to the CPU by "default".  I worked on a X570 system that by default supplied a lot more voltage and to run in offset it required a negative offset.  My motherboard, perhaps because its an X470, or possibly just the motherboard itself needed a positive offset as at the lowest positive offset it would only supply something like 1.1V to the CPU, which is no where near enough for a 4.4Ghz all core overclock.  by methodically bumping up the offset one "peg" at a time and doing a lot of testing I found where my processor would be supplied with the needed 1.373V under full load for a stable 4.4Ghz overclock.  I would never recommend just setting a positive offset of 0.287V on any motherboard/ CPU and expecting it to work.  Some boards that are already supplying more voltage than necessary might just over volt it past 1.5V and insta-fry the system.  That is why I explained my methodology in detail in my previous post.

Secondly there are a lot of guys out there that have had 3700X and 3800X from launch and have run a constant static voltage of 1.4, 1.44V to overclock to 4.4, 4.45Ghz all core and have seen no ill effects.  There are other guys who have run 1.3V and now have a degraded processor, or so they think.  There are far too many variables to take fully into account with Ryzen 3000 because everyone is running different boards with different cooling solutions and different power supplies and cases.  There are people rocking 3700X on X370 and people comparing their 3800X on X570 to it.  Its not a true comparison because the motherboards are so different.  Same socket but just look at the VRMs between X370 and X570, no to mention all the "B" series boards.  Some of the degraded performance may not be the processor but may actually be the motherboard or other supporting hardware.  If it is the processor it could be the power supply or motherboard degraded the processor by supplying inconsistent  voltages...  I personally use a 80+ Platinum power supply, but some feel comfortable on much less.  Another issue I've seen a lot is people will put high end AIOs on their processor and monitor the heck out of processor temp while not even giving their RAM or VRMs a single nearby case fan to help keep them cool.  I always build with a ton of case fans to keep everything in the build as cool as is possible.

I'm not saying I'm 100% safe from degrading my CPU, as no one can really answer that.  I am saying that there are a lot more variables to account for than just the Vcore.  I also think it is a very good idea when manually overclocking with a multiplier to use an offset so you don't have constant high voltage going through the processor all the time.  At rest I'm at ~0.5V.  After a Cinebench R20 run my CPU temp is always under 70C and motherboard temps across are under 40C (usually ~35C).  Saying I have read over and over about guys hitting over 80C running Cinebench, well heat has never been good for any part of a computer.  The cooler you can keep everything the safer you are.  Some of the degraded processors may actually be from running too hot rather than the Vcore utilized.



derp said:


> max safe voltage for silicon in zen2 is 1.32V, just saying.
> mine 3900x already degraded in auto under load, cuz zen2 crazy overvolted out of the box (1.4V all cores load with 1.49V single core load) and positive offset is...



I can't find the article now, but there was an AMD spokesperson actually asking customers to not undervolt Ryzen 3000.  The claim was that the 1.4 and 1.5V spikes are normal and only last a fraction of a second and are absolutely needed for Ryzen to be able to boost properly.  If what you are saying is true then your CPU was damaged following AMD's advice on how to run Ryzen 3000 (ie leave it on auto, XFR2, PBO2, ect...).  I would also be much more wary of running a 3900X @ 1.35 - 1.4 volts than I would a 3700X or 3800X as its has two more cores and four more threads and that voltage is going to create a lot of heat.



derp said:


> you are not right here also  set some 3.5GHz 0.8V and you will get low power but still strong CPU for mini rig, HTPC etc.
> 
> 
> i tested it. Day with auto and day on fixed with not much use of PC (daily usage without rendering both cases). Got some 66W average power consumption and 1.39V avg voltage on auto. But on fixed 1.28V got some 40W average power consumption and (suddenly) 1.28V average voltage.
> ...



With my positive voltage offset in a normal day when the monitoring software is up all day I have average voltage usage of ~1.1V.  In a normal day I do a few rendering projects, some video editing and video conversion, some web browsing, some gaming and some time when I'm out and the computer is left running.  Usually if I have to go out and feed the horses, goats, ducks, ect or muck some stalls I'll just leave the system up so there are times its at "rest" for like an hour or so, but it usually runs from early morning till late evening every day.  You get much better overall voltages using an offset than a fixed voltage, even when pushing a little higher offset for overclocking.


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 4, 2019)

i think i am starting reaching the limit of what the frequency can offer me
4.475@1.388V
speaking about safe voltages that is not one


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 5, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> i think i am starting reaching the limit of what the frequency can offer me
> 4.475@1.388V
> speaking about safe voltages that is not one
> View attachment 133351



That's an awesome overclock for any Ryzen 3000 CPU, your only 25Mhz away from the top rated boost frequency of the processor.  I have often regretted not getting the C7H and instead getting the Strix.  Not only does the C7H have better VRMs but the bios also has more tools available for fine tuning overclocking than the Strix bios.  Your chip is probably a little better binned than mine, but overall the 3800X is a great processor.  You have really done a great job pushing it to the max.

AMD has just announced a new Agesa with over 100 fixes for Ryzen processors.  It is being supplied to motherboard manufactures now and will be available in November as new bios updates.  Hopefully it will allow us to get higher frequency at the same (or lower) Vcore.


----------



## derp (Oct 5, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> First of all every motherboard is different and supplies different voltages to the CPU by "default".


yes. But CPU the one, who requesting voltage from mobo. Better mobo can provide closer voltage to what CPU is asking.


cowboy44mag said:


> Secondly there are a lot of guys out there that have had 3700X and 3800X from launch and have run a constant static voltage of 1.4, 1.44V to overclock to 4.4, 4.45Ghz all core and have seen no ill effects.


because those guys usually set high voltage, OC CPU, run benches, show screenshots and then never use their CPUs, just browsing or gaming, where very low load on CPU.


cowboy44mag said:


> I personally use a 80+ Platinum power supply


me too


cowboy44mag said:


> Another issue I've seen a lot is people will put high end AIOs on their processor and monitor the heck out of processor temp while not even giving their RAM or VRMs a single nearby case fan to help keep them cool.


im using just normal water and VRM temps at some 50C under load


cowboy44mag said:


> At rest I'm at ~0.5V


at rest it 1.4-1.5V! I have never seen 0.5V. 0.8-0.9V is lowest i have seen, when killed most of software running. Close to any load makes CPU to work in boost mode with crazy voltage. 


cowboy44mag said:


> After a Cinebench R20 run my CPU temp is always under 70C


in fixed voltage mode my CPU temps is under 70C during cb20 run. At rest etc it's some 30-40 usually. When in auto it's 45-70 at rest and 70-85 under load.


cowboy44mag said:


> The claim was that the 1.4 and 1.5V spikes are normal and only last a fraction of a second and are absolutely needed for Ryzen to be able to boost properly.


and this is total bullsh!t. Even *speedgoat* just proved it here with 4.475@1.38V all cores, not 1.5V for the same clock on only one core. Same i had on 1700, which did one core boost to 3750MHz on 1.44V or something like this. I set 1.2V fixed and 3.8GHz all cores - it worked fine with lower temps and much more performance. Another proof is that all their CPUs of same model requesting same voltage, when all of them have different quality. So auto voltages just broken mess. Also for different mobos requesting voltage should be different too. For example when CPU requesting 1.42V on weak mobo under load this voltage will drop to say 1.27V actual, but on strong mobo it will drop just to 1.4V actual in same conditions. Ofc CPU have own voltage regulator inside, but who know how it works with what limits. 
And their 1.4-1.5v is not for fraction of a second, but constant. I degraded CPU when ran avx2 test in auto for day (b4 did 98-100% load of CPU for many hours) and voltage never dropped below 1.39V... under full load of 12 cores. With crazy temps also.
By setting fix voltage on 3900x i got less power consumption, lower average and lower max voltage, lower temps and more performance (actual clocks with lower voltage is higher under load, cuz CPU not throttle much). Also im afraid of doing any good load on CPU in auto anymore, because it can fry my CPU.
Ofc max voltage limit would be much better, but there is just no such a option 
Tried with offsets, but in my case negative offset just gives lower clocks with about the same voltages 


cowboy44mag said:


> AMD has just announced a new Agesa with over 100 fixes for Ryzen processors. It is being supplied to motherboard manufactures now and will be available in November as new bios updates. Hopefully it will allow us to get higher frequency at the same (or lower) Vcore.


that's what I waiting for now


----------



## Wing (Oct 5, 2019)

Evening everyone! Just built a new computer in the past few days. Been enjoying my first foray into the AMD space in almost two decades. I attached an image of my best bench-to-date at 7284. I'm using a Noctua NH-D15 air cooler. The 140 mm fan that comes with the with the cooler is located in the center slot. To accommodate my RAM, I replaced the second fan with an NF-A12X25. 

Also, I noticed some discussion above regarding the vcore of the Ryzen 9. I actually did a sweep of offset voltages and compared to a set override of 1.35V. All of those benchmarks were performed on fresh reboots with multiple tests taken at each point. The interesting finding here is that there is an ideal negative offset (and that the override led to a pretty substantial drop in performance in my case). I had one of my friends, who also has a 3900X, perform this voltage test, and he found the same thing. Might be worth scanning if you're looking for more oomph. That being said, I have to add some caution about the -0.15V offset. My friend's machine did not like this setting at all (with our guess being voltage-at-idle being problematic). Anyway! Take care.


----------



## guangfung (Oct 5, 2019)

Ryzen 7 3700x. All core 4.3, 1.31V. I dont want to push higher than  voltage 1.31V.


----------



## hzy4 (Oct 5, 2019)

guangfung said:


> Ryzen 7 3700x. All core 4.3, 1.31V. I dont want to push higher than  voltage 1.31V. View attachment 133387


Sorry to say it, 4.3Ghz looks good on paper but actually you are getting lower CB R20 score then me running just PBO. With PBO my 3700x gets on average an all core boost of 4,15Ghz which gets me over 5000pts. You will need more then 1.31v voltage for 4,3Ghz to really get the results 4,3Ghz should give. And I doubt your OC is really stable.
Try to watch this video on 3700X:


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 5, 2019)

hzy4 said:


> Sorry to say it, 4.3Ghz looks good on paper but actually you are getting lower CB R20 score then me running just PBO. With PBO my 3700x gets on average an all core boost of 4,15Ghz which gets me over 5000pts. You will need more then 1.31v voltage for 4,3Ghz to really get the results 4,3Ghz should give. And I doubt your OC is really stable.
> Try to watch this video on 3700X:



there is so much randomness with binning and mobo performance its really frustrating, my 3800X not only its 100% stable on -0.1V offset and even -0.125 and possibly a little more unlike the video but it even produces the best CB15-20 scores stock at roughly -0.1 cause i get to run it at around 4.2+ GHz


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 5, 2019)

derp said:


> yes. But CPU the one, who requesting voltage from mobo. Better mobo can provide closer voltage to what CPU is asking.
> 
> because those guys usually set high voltage, OC CPU, run benches, show screenshots and then never use their CPUs, just browsing or gaming, where very low load on CPU.
> 
> ...



_and this is total bullsh!t. Even *speedgoat* just proved it here with 4.475@1.38V all cores, not 1.5V for the same clock on only one core. Same i had on 1700, which did one core boost to 3750MHz on 1.44V or something like this. I set 1.2V fixed and 3.8GHz all cores - it worked fine with lower temps and much more performance. Another proof is that all their CPUs of same model requesting same voltage, when all of them have different quality. So auto voltages just broken mess. Also for different mobos requesting voltage should be different too. For example when CPU requesting 1.42V on weak mobo under load this voltage will drop to say 1.27V actual, but on strong mobo it will drop just to 1.4V actual in same conditions. Ofc CPU have own voltage regulator inside, but who know how it works with what limits.
And their 1.4-1.5v is not for fraction of a second, but constant. I degraded CPU when ran avx2 test in auto for day (b4 did 98-100% load of CPU for many hours) and voltage never dropped below 1.39V... under full load of 12 cores. With crazy temps also.
By setting fix voltage on 3900x i got less power consumption, lower average and lower max voltage, lower temps and more performance (actual clocks with lower voltage is higher under load, cuz CPU not throttle much). Also im afraid of doing any good load on CPU in auto anymore, because it can fry my CPU.
Ofc max voltage limit would be much better, but there is just no such a option 
Tried with offsets, but in my case negative offset just gives lower clocks with about the same voltages _


First off, I agree with you that AMD's official Ryzen is operating correctly at auto with spikes up to 1.5V thing is total bullsh!t.  Its why I have never allowed my processor to run on "Auto" voltage and after finding what voltage I required for 4.4Ghz I then set an offset.  Under full load my processor won't go past 1.373V with my offset.

_at rest it 1.4-1.5V! I have never seen 0.5V. 0.8-0.9V is lowest i have seen, when killed most of software running. Close to any load makes CPU to work in boost mode with crazy voltage._

My processor will enter a "resting" state of ~0.5V.  I constantly monitor my temp and voltages when testing and it is a constant effect that can be measured both in CPU-Z, HWmonitor, and hwinfo60.  I'm attaching a screenshot of all 3 monitoring apps running at the same time.  As you will see CPU-Z shows an active ~0.5V, and HWmonitor and hwinfo64 both show the low Vcore to be the same ~0.5V.  Keep in mind that the more monitoring apps running at once the more the system is "ramping up" as it registers it as a request for higher performance, so getting all them to report the same is not easy.

_im using just normal water and VRM temps at some 50C under load
in fixed voltage mode my CPU temps is under 70C during cb20 run. At rest etc it's some 30-40 usually. When in auto it's 45-70 at rest and 70-85 under load._

My VRM temps have never exceeded 45C (while running very large rendering project, they are usually under 40C) under full load, my CPU temps under full load are below 70C.  Resting state the CPU and all motherboard temps are below 30C (as seen in the screenshot) and RAM temp is below 25C.  I'll also include a screen shot of my system after 3 back to back Cinebench R20 runs for temp.  As you can see under full load all motherboard sensors report under 40C (highest is actually 37C) and the RAM under full load registers 25.8C on the hottest dimm.  I like to monitor all the temps possible throughout the entire system, if anything is running hot it could have a negative impact on performance and overall longevity. 

Like I said before you can degrade a CPU or any other component for that matter even when being careful, but keeping all temps well under control is a really good first step to ensure long lasting performance.  So far I have overclocked every system I have ever owned and have never experienced hardware degradation of any kind, but I have always made sure all the components have adequate cooling (not just the CPU or VRMs but absolutely every component).

Just overclocked my RAM a little more, still have to thoroughly test it, but now running 3733Mhz ~CL14.


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 6, 2019)

p1ngwe1 said:


> View attachment 133481



That is an awesome score, but your Vcore is way past even what I am comfortable going to.  Are you on PBO?  What settings did you use to get the all core that high?  I would estimate you are doing at least 4.45Ghz all core, maybe 4.475...  I don't think I'll try pumping that much voltage, but can you share your overclocking method.  I would really love to be able to run my processor at its current 4.4Ghz overclock with PBO (instead of multiplier overclocking), and it looks like you may have found the key of getting it to boost properly.

EDIT
I just realized I made a mistake, I thought your CB score was higher than it was.  Your score is totally inline with normal auto boosting operation.


----------



## hzy4 (Oct 6, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> That is an awesome score, but your Vcore is way past even what I am comfortable going to. Are you on PBO? What settings did you use to get the all core that high? I would estimate you are doing at least 4.45Ghz all core, maybe 4.475... I don't think I'll try pumping that much voltage, but can you share your overclocking method. I would really love to be able to run my processor at its current 4.4Ghz overclock with PBO (instead of multiplier overclocking), and it looks like you may have found the key of getting it to boost properly.


Are you being sarcastic? 3700x auto voltage no PBO is around 4700pts, in the CPU-Z screenshot you can see a multiplier of 28,6 so I think that is just a random voltage after the test was already over.


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 6, 2019)

hzy4 said:


> Are you being sarcastic? 3700x auto voltage no PBO is around 4700pts, in the CPU-Z screenshot you can see a multiplier of 28,6 so I think that is just a random voltage after the test was already over.



You know, that is totally my bad...  I pulled a couple of all nighters to get a couple systems I'm building for people ready (was really excited to get the extra business as I usually don't get the chance to build systems in my area- with the exception of my own).  During the day I've been  working the fields all day getting the soy in (next comes feed corn) and for some reason I thought the Cinebench score was 5458, not 4458...  It was totally my mistake, I need more sleep.  I just got excited that someone may have figured out the secret to unlocking PBO in this generation to make it as effective as it was with Ryzen+.


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Oct 7, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> That is an awesome score, but your Vcore is way past even what I am comfortable going to.  Are you on PBO?  What settings did you use to get the all core that high?  I would estimate you are doing at least 4.45Ghz all core, maybe 4.475...  I don't think I'll try pumping that much voltage, but can you share your overclocking method.  I would really love to be able to run my processor at its current 4.4Ghz overclock with PBO (instead of multiplier overclocking), and it looks like you may have found the key of getting it to boost properly.
> 
> EDIT
> I just realized I made a mistake, I thought your CB score was higher than it was.  Your score is totally inline with normal auto boosting operation.


All stock with MSI X370


----------



## Wing (Oct 7, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> there is so much randomness with binning and mobo performance its really frustrating, my 3800X not only its 100% stable on -0.1V offset and even -0.125 and possibly a little more unlike the video but it even produces the best CB15-20 scores stock at roughly -0.1 cause i get to run it at around 4.2+ GHz


I see a similar thing with my offsets. I posted a plot a few posts up with my r20 tests at various voltages.


----------



## mobiuus (Oct 8, 2019)

use my pc mainly for gaming...


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 8, 2019)

DarkStalker said:


> View attachment 133650
> 
> use my pc mainly for gaming...



I think you can get some more FPS + higher multi score if you close some of the stuff in the background.  Love that rig tho - very good gaming setup.


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 9, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> managed to pass 5400 on CB 20 possibly because of 3800C15 on ABBA
> 
> 4450 MHz at 1.33V
> 
> View attachment 132904




I was just looking over past posts, and I have to ask you, how are you overclocking?  Are you using PBO?  I just noticed that Cinebench is registering your speed at 3.9Ghz, so I would assume that you are using PBO.  If so what settings did you use to achieve your overclock?  I used PBO all the time with Ryzen+ however with Ryzen 3000 the best I've ever managed to get with PBO is 4.35Ghz all core with all of PBO settings (PPT, TDC, and EDC set to 1000) and the boost override at 200Mhz.  I've always wanted to use PBO with Ryzen 3000 but just can't seem to get the performance out of it.  I've been running with a multiplier overclock and voltage offset this whole time, but would much rather use PBO if I can get the same or better performance.


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 9, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> I was just looking over past posts, and I have to ask you, how are you overclocking?  Are you using PBO?  I just noticed that Cinebench is registering your speed at 3.9Ghz, so I would assume that you are using PBO.  If so what settings did you use to achieve your overclock?  I used PBO all the time with Ryzen+ however with Ryzen 3000 the best I've ever managed to get with PBO is 4.35Ghz all core with all of PBO settings (PPT, TDC, and EDC set to 1000) and the boost override at 200Mhz.  I've always wanted to use PBO with Ryzen 3000 but just can't seem to get the performance out of it.  I've been running with a multiplier overclock and voltage offset this whole time, but would much rather use PBO if I can get the same or better performance.




i am under the impression that when you see the frequency registering as default there it means the OC was applied from Master Ryzen and not the bios which that was the case on this run. If you lock it in the bios then CB also displays it. 

yeah i used PBO in this run but probably it was pointless to use it, it maybe it just raised temps and i ll try later without it. On everyday it works slightly better for me if i sort of give it alot of headroom to push with a negative offset but even then it does not work amazingly.


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 9, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> i am under the impression that when you see the frequency registering as default there it means the OC was applied from Master Ryzen and not the bios which that was the case on this run. If you lock it in the bios then CB also displays it.
> 
> yeah i used PBO in this run but probably it was pointless to use it, it maybe it just raised temps and i ll try later without it. On everyday it works slightly better for me if i sort of give it alot of headroom to push with a negative offset but even then it does not work amazingly.



My everyday overclock results in a "true" 4.4Ghz all core overclock locked in by bios, I can then "tweak" it with Ryzen Master (CCX overclocking), but its not necessary.  I have it overclocked via multiplier and offset in bios, Ryzen Master is not needed for my 4.4Ghz overclock and it registers as 4.4Ghz no matter what benchmark I'm running, whereas PBO will always display 3.9Ghz.  At least with my motherboard.

I've been trying to get PBO to work better, but haven't tried to lower the offset by a significant amount, may try that and see what happens.  For some reason thus far with PBO I can only get a max all core of 4.35Ghz, more normally 4.3Ghz but haven't been able to get it to boost past that.  It could be that with PBO it needs more headroom than I've been giving it.  That would basically mean that for manual multiplier overclocking the processor needs a little more voltage, but to optimize PBO it needs an offset with less voltage to provide higher headroom.  I may have been applying the wrong logic to make PBO work better.


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 9, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> My everyday overclock results in a "true" 4.4Ghz all core overclock locked in by bios, I can then "tweak" it with Ryzen Master (CCX overclocking), but its not necessary.  I have it overclocked via multiplier and offset in bios, Ryzen Master is not needed for my 4.4Ghz overclock and it registers as 4.4Ghz no matter what benchmark I'm running, whereas PBO will always display 3.9Ghz.  At least with my motherboard.
> 
> I've been trying to get PBO to work better, but haven't tried to lower the offset by a significant amount, may try that and see what happens.  For some reason thus far with PBO I can only get a max all core of 4.35Ghz, more normally 4.3Ghz but haven't been able to get it to boost past that.  It could be that with PBO it needs more headroom than I've been giving it.  That would basically mean that for manual multiplier overclocking the processor needs a little more voltage, but to optimize PBO it needs an offset with less voltage to provide higher headroom.  I may have been applying the wrong logic to make PBO work better.




thats me 24/7 -0.125V +PBO 200 scalar 2, could have maybe done a little better decreasing the offset but at the same time i d rather have all fans and the pump in silent even if i lose something off performance. i think it runs MC at 4200ish and SC at 4475ish

I have tried your method of locked multiplier with offset... i couldn't boot at all, i ll have a second go at some point, i think this is going to be great if i manage to get it working


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 9, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> thats me 24/7 -0.125V +PBO 200 scalar 2, could have maybe done a little better decreasing the offset but at the same time i d rather have all fans and the pump in silent even if i lose something off performance. i think it runs MC at 4200ish and SC at 4475ish
> 
> I have tried your method of locked multiplier with offset... i couldn't boot at all, i ll have a second go at some point, i think this is going to be great if i manage to get it working
> 
> ...



Maybe that's my issue, when trying PBO I have a good negative offset (which actually still seems to use more voltage than my positive offset I have when setting my manual multiplier overclock) but I have the scalar set at 10X.  So far I have been running my everyday config with my manual overclock- BCLK 100, CPU Core Ratio 44.00, positive offset 0.28750.  When under full load my voltage measured by the CPU (CPU core voltage) is 1.337V and on the motherboard sensor its 1.373V (with the offset I think the motherboard's VDDCR CPU is more accurate).  Voltage measured at rest CPU core voltage will measure 1.387V and the motherboard's VDDCR CPU sensor measures 0.469V.  With PBO my voltages are all over the place, but under load I am seeing 1.31V but can't get a boost greater than 4.3Ghz on average.

To be perfectly honest, I'm not sure what is "healthier" for the processor to be running for 24/7 settings.  Outside of benchmarks I'm fine with 4.2 - 4.3Ghz all core PBO boost, however I am also seeing voltages that spike up to 1.44V and have noticed voltages that remain at 1.4V for an unsettling amount of time even though there isn't really any stress being put on the processor.  At least with my manual overclock I'm seeing a "high" of 1.387V on the CPU sensor (CPU core voltage) and 1.373V on the motherboard (VDDCR CPU) sensor, both of which are lower than the 1.4V I see under PBO for several minutes at a time even when the processor should be at rest.

Maybe my issue is I've been setting the PBO scalar to 10X.  It's also possible that my motherboard is limiting the PBO performance that I am able to obtain, my Strix board don't have as many bios options and doesn't have as good of VRMs as the X470 Hero.

I've also noticed with my manual 24/7 overclock that according to Ryzen Master the cores still enter "sleep" and even though the two CCX are set for 4400Mhz the actual cores when at rest are either "sleep" or under 500Mhz.  With the bios voltage offset I'm using Ryzen Master doesn't show the correct Vcore, it stays at 1.099V all the time.


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 9, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> Maybe that's my issue, when trying PBO I have a good negative offset (which actually still seems to use more voltage than my positive offset I have when setting my manual multiplier overclock) but I have the scalar set at 10X.  So far I have been running my everyday config with my manual overclock- BCLK 100, CPU Core Ratio 44.00, positive offset 0.28750.  When under full load my voltage measured by the CPU (CPU core voltage) is 1.337V and on the motherboard sensor its 1.373V (with the offset I think the motherboard's VDDCR CPU is more accurate).  Voltage measured at rest CPU core voltage will measure 1.387V and the motherboard's VDDCR CPU sensor measures 0.469V.  With PBO my voltages are all over the place, but under load I am seeing 1.31V but can't get a boost greater than 4.3Ghz on average.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I'm not sure what is "healthier" for the processor to be running for 24/7 settings.  Outside of benchmarks I'm fine with 4.2 - 4.3Ghz all core PBO boost, however I am also seeing voltages that spike up to 1.44V and have noticed voltages that remain at 1.4V for an unsettling amount of time even though there isn't really any stress being put on the processor.  At least with my manual overclock I'm seeing a "high" of 1.387V on the CPU sensor (CPU core voltage) and 1.373V on the motherboard (VDDCR CPU) sensor, both of which are lower than the 1.4V I see under PBO for several minutes at a time even when the processor should be at rest.
> 
> Maybe my issue is I've been setting the PBO scalar to 10X.  It's also possible that my motherboard is limiting the PBO performance that I am able to obtain, my Strix board don't have as many bios options and doesn't have as good of VRMs as the X470 Hero.



to be honest i haven't really tested scalar much but i had a quick test and i was getting worse results in higher scalar, maybe due to temps, CB at least, so i ended up leaving it at the lowest. 
The other thing that concerns me a bit is with all the scalar settings and the Pbo in general i m a little worried because im constantly running LLC extreme so i dunno, i wonder if given that ryzen boots really fast perhaps adding the extra dimension of the PBO on the boot issue perhaps the mobo will not cope with it eventually, like i supposedly have some of the best possible VRMs in C7H and reliable LLC but maybe things are happening way faster now.


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 9, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> to be honest i haven't really tested scalar much but i had a quick test and i was getting worse results in higher scalar, maybe due to temps, CB at least, so i ended up leaving it at the lowest.
> The other thing that concerns me a bit is with all the scalar settings and the Pbo in general i m a little worried because im constantly running LLC extreme so i dunno, i wonder if given that ryzen boots really fast perhaps adding the extra dimension of the PBO on the boot issue perhaps the mobo will not cope with it eventually, like i supposedly have some of the best possible VRMs in C7H and reliable LLC but maybe things are happening way faster now.



I'll have to do some testing with the scalar, could be the reason I can't boost past 4.35Ghz.  I have never touched the LLC, I'm assuming I'm on AUTO.  I used to optimize LLC with Piledriver but with AMD's new Ryzen I haven't touched the LLC settings as I never had an issue with Vdrop on Ryzen, however now I'm thinking I may be able to increase the LLC and lower my Vcore while retaining stability.


----------



## spectatorx (Oct 9, 2019)

I did few runs today and this one seems to be the best so far with stock clock for cpu and ram at 3600MHz. Wraith prism cooler.


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 9, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> to be honest i haven't really tested scalar much but i had a quick test and i was getting worse results in higher scalar, maybe due to temps, CB at least, so i ended up leaving it at the lowest.
> The other thing that concerns me a bit is with all the scalar settings and the Pbo in general i m a little worried because im constantly running LLC extreme so i dunno, i wonder if given that ryzen boots really fast perhaps adding the extra dimension of the PBO on the boot issue perhaps the mobo will not cope with it eventually, like i supposedly have some of the best possible VRMs in C7H and reliable LLC but maybe things are happening way faster now.




Ok, so I was able to further optimize my overclock, and I thank you for mentioning LLC.  Its something that I haven't really tried to optimize since the old Piledriver days, but I am running LLC level 5 now and was able to lower my positive offset quite a bit.  Under full load I am now operating with the same 1.373V motherboard sensor (VDDCR CPU) but am now running with 1.337V on the CPU Core Voltage sensor.  I think that overall my voltages have improved and my temps have also decreased by about 1, 2C.  I would have never even thought about my LLC until you mentioned it, so thank you!!

My new Cinebench R20 score...  and I think that saying I'm trying to break 5400, it is really screwing with me now...


----------



## PrimoGhost (Oct 9, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> My new Cinebench R20 score...  and I think that saying I'm trying to break 5400, it is really screwing with me now...


Kill explorer.exe process before run. Then start a new one. Its helps a little. Try also turn off wifi.


----------



## spectatorx (Oct 9, 2019)

Also scores can vary between runs. In my case usually it is first score is the highest one and all next scores are lower, some of them much lower.


----------



## PrimoGhost (Oct 9, 2019)

Thats why You need to use real time priority. The scores should be flat then.


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 10, 2019)

PBO off improved my score a little bit


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 10, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> PBO off improved my score a little bit
> 
> View attachment 133721



That is just awesome, great job!!

I think with my motherboard I'm limited as to how much performance I can get with XFR/ PBO/ letting the processor clock itself.  I know from working on CH7 motherboards with the R7 2700X I could push it only so far with my board, but I could push higher overclocks (using PBO) with the CH7 board.  Even though the bios look very similar for the Strix and CH7 the Strix bios is very light, lacking a lot of the fine tuning options available with the CH7.  

I think the best performance I can get with my motherboard is with manual overclocking and I'll continue to fine tune it a bit more.  Right now I'm at 4.4Ghz all core right in bios, but am able to further overclock in windows with Ryzen Master to run my fastest CCX at 4.45Ghz and my other CCX at 4.4Ghz without the need of increasing the Vcore.  No matter what I try to do with XFR and PBO I end up topping at 4.35Ghz but I have overhead that it just won't utilize (ie PPT, TDC, and EDC are only half utilized yet it won't boost any higher).  At this point I'm fairly sure its a motherboard/ bios limitation.

I will probably revisit XFR and PBO when AMD release their new AGESA which is supposed to have over 100 fixes for Ryzen 3000 processors.  Maybe Asus will include more bios options for the Strix with the AGESA update.


----------



## Cr1z619 (Oct 10, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> PBO off improved my score a little bit
> 
> View attachment 133721


show me how to overclock with ryzen master lol i've never used it except to make sure temps are accurate


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 10, 2019)

Cr1z619 said:


> View attachment 133792
> 
> 
> show me how to overclock with ryzen master lol i've never used it except to make sure temps are accurate



You might be able to get a little more with Ryzen Master (CCX overclocking) but realistically you have already pushed your CPU to what I would consider the limit.  We are not sure how much Vcore we can truly trust with Ryzen 3000 and saying your already pushing 1.375V your probably at limit for your silicon now.  You have pushed the manual overclock as high as I would recommend for sustained use.  Really though you should be proud as the majority of 3700X processors I have seen only obtain 4.3Ghz all core on average, and you have already gotten 4.35Ghz.  I have seen some 3700X that can hit 4.4Ghz all core, but there aren't very many of them.  Being able to get 4.35Ghz is better than average and a job well done.  You may be able to get better results with XFR and PBO like speedgoat, however you would need a high end motherboard, good bios options and I suspect that speedgoat may have a "golden" processor so you may never see the same results with XFR and PBO.

You might be albe to increase your score a little by working on your RAM.  You may be able to tighten up your timings a bit (depending on your kit) with Ryzen RAM calculator.  If you have good RAM (Samsung B die) you can push "FAST" timings, if not going with "SAFE" timings is best.  While all Ryzen processors love fast memory, you may actually have better results dropping some frequency and tightening your timings (if your already pushing your memory now).


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 10, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> You might be able to get a little more with Ryzen Master (CCX overclocking) but realistically you have already pushed your CPU to what I would consider the limit.  We are not sure how much Vcore we can truly trust with Ryzen 3000 and saying your already pushing 1.375V your probably at limit for your silicon now.  You have pushed the manual overclock as high as I would recommend for sustained use.  Really though you should be proud as the majority of 3700X processors I have seen only obtain 4.3Ghz all core on average, and you have already gotten 4.35Ghz.  I have seen some 3700X that can hit 4.4Ghz all core, but there aren't very many of them.  Being able to get 4.35Ghz is better than average and a job well done.  You may be able to get better results with XFR and PBO like speedgoat, however you would need a high end motherboard, good bios options and I suspect that speedgoat may have a "golden" processor so you may never see the same results with XFR and PBO.
> 
> You might be albe to increase your score a little by working on your RAM.  You may be able to tighten up your timings a bit (depending on your kit) with Ryzen RAM calculator.  If you have good RAM (Samsung B die) you can push "FAST" timings, if not going with "SAFE" timings is best.  While all Ryzen processors love fast memory, you may actually have better results dropping some frequency and tightening your timings (if your already pushing your memory now).


 
I agree, there is no other advantage of Ryzen Master other than CCX OC which right now i think its only a handful of mobos offering it in the bios, and even that advantage is not amazing. I get relatively good results because most importantly i won a silicon lottery and my CPU is very receptive to high frequencies while keeping low temps and i also know how my mobo works which gives me an extra edge in making more fine adjustments on VRMs and LLC


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 11, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> I agree, there is no other advantage of Ryzen Master other than CCX OC which right now i think its only a handful of mobos offering it in the bios, and even that advantage is not amazing. I get relatively good results because most importantly i won a silicon lottery and my CPU is very receptive to high frequencies while keeping low temps and i also know how my mobo works which gives me an extra edge in making more fine adjustments on VRMs and LLC



That is what my Strix board is missing, the fine adjustments.  I can't really complain as I think I paid $180 for it over a year ago now and it has served me well.  With my 2700X I was able to get PBO sustained boosts of 4.35Ghz all core and with the new Ryzen 3000 I am able to get 4.4Ghz all core in bios and then tweak the fastest CCX for a little more (4.45Ghz).  I may curse the bios for being "light" in options but I can't really fault the board.  I've come within 50 - 75Mhz with the best overclocks I've seen on the 2700X and 3800X on a mid-range motherboard, overall I'm actually really impressed with the Asus X470-F.

With that said, I think my 3800X is a good overclocker and it would be interesting to see how far it could be pushed on a high end motherboard but at this point the next board I'll buy, for myself, is when they change the socket (5nm).


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 12, 2019)

CCX0 4.500MHz, CCX1 4.475MHz @1.4V

@cowboy44mag, these are also the timings you posted the other day, thanks 

* 

*


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> CCX0 4,500MHz, CCX1 4,475MHz @1.4V
> 
> @cowboy44mag, these are also the timings you posted the other day, thanks
> 
> *View attachment 133940*



Fixed  

Amazing score    I love these new Ryzen CPUs!!


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 12, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> CCX0 4.500MHz, CCX1 4.475MHz @1.4V
> 
> @cowboy44mag, these are also the timings you posted the other day, thanks
> 
> *View attachment 133940*



Glad I could help out.  Great overclock!!  There is no doubt about it at this point, you definitely have a golden processor.  There are some 3800X that can hit 4.45Ghz all core (I can on one CCX) and I consider it a "good" overclocker, but to be able to hit 4.5Ghz on one CCX and 4.475 on the other, you have a one in a million chip there my friend!! 



speedgoat said:


> CCX0 4.500MHz, CCX1 4.475MHz @1.4V
> 
> @cowboy44mag, these are also the timings you posted the other day, thanks
> 
> *View attachment 133940*



I'm still not at your level, but I just improved on my overclock and broke 5400.  I remain about 30 - 36cb behind you, so if you can get anything higher then the fates may allow me too as well


----------



## speedgoat (Oct 12, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> Glad I could help out.  Great overclock!!  There is no doubt about it at this point, you definitely have a golden processor.  There are some 3800X that can hit 4.45Ghz all core (I can on one CCX) and I consider it a "good" overclocker, but to be able to hit 4.5Ghz on one CCX and 4.475 on the other, you have a one in a million chip there my friend!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome score for this frequency especially !!!


----------



## cowboy44mag (Oct 12, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> awesome score for this frequency especially !!!



I really think that the real limiting factor for my 3800X is the motherboard.  Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy with my entire rig, but I also know I'm leaving "performance on the table".  With that said I will say that the 3800X, or at lest mine, can handle RAM like crazy.  I have my RAM running tight and at 3733Mhz its a healthy overclock saying this kit was 3200Mhz CL14 (ie Samsung B die).  I think that is why I am able to hit good scores at lower CPU frequency.  Now, it could also be that its just my particular silicon/ board/ RAM that allows the slight edge in performace at a given frequency, but it could also be the tight sub-timings I'm running for my RAM @ 3733Mhz.  I use to have a program called Ryzen RAM Timings Checker, which would display all the sub-timings that you are running, but I won't run with the new 7nm Matisse arch.  When I can I'll post the sub-timings I'm running, it might give your rig a bit more of an edge and drive up the score.

To put things in perspective to get my score of 5420 a i9 9900K would have to be running at 5.1 - 5.2Ghz and your score with one CCX at 4.5Ghz and the other at 4.475Ghz matches the 9900K even when overclocked to 5.3Ghz and I haven't seen many of them that can hit that frequency.  Saying that everyone uses the 9900K as the "top dog" to test everything else against, it may be time to officially declare a new "top dog".

Until I can pull up all my sub-timings and tweaks I'll post the below screen shot. It is where I started with my sub-timings, and saying that every RAM kit is different it may be better to start with these sub-timings and see what works with your rig as you tighten them up even more.  One of the most important ones to make sure you set is the FCLK- it has to be set for half your RAM frequency and has a huge effect on your interconnect.


----------



## pm5k00 (Oct 15, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
C16 3200 RAM
Auto OC


----------



## racer243l (Oct 17, 2019)

R9 3900x results with everything set to auto in the ABBA Bios, memory running at 2133 XD. So more points to be had. Cooled by an H100i Pro Platinum AIO.
R15




R20


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## racer243l (Oct 18, 2019)

Updated Ryzen 9 3900x ABBA BIOS on Auto with 32GB 3600Mhz CL18 dual channel RAM cooled by an H100i Pro Platinum 
R15




R20


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 20, 2019)

R9 3900X @ 4.150GHz 100% load 1.231v :: 4.65GHz Light load :: 4.6GHz Single Core load 1.375v       

-.1v CPU Offset voltage / 1.1 SoC voltage / PBO Disabled / Air Cooled*



*


----------



## racer243l (Oct 20, 2019)

Did single core test.


----------



## cowboy44mag (Nov 1, 2019)

Ryzen R7 3800X @ 4.475Ghz, 1.406V





I'm leaving my previous post as is because I just found a glitch in Cinebench R20 and will not exploit a glitch to obtain a higher score.  I was so excited to see a score above 6000 that I didn't question it right away and instead quickly loaded hwinfo64 and cpu-z to validate and show my settings and posted it.  Luckily I take multiple screenshots of runs and upon closer inspection of the screen I took right after the run I found that Cinebench R20 must have glitched.  In the below screenshot you will see squares in the rendering picture that didn't fully render.  This must have artificially boosted my score and in my excitement I didn't catch it at first.

I think this is something we should all watch out for, as I was unaware that partially rendered frames could occur and that when these glitches happen it will boost the scores so dramatically.





My new updated score.
Ryzen 7 3800X@ 4.475Ghz all core 1.406V


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 6, 2019)

My submission for CB R20. First time I´ve used it, seems to me like a good improvement over R15 as it is a bit more demanding.

Threadripper 1950X @4.12GHz / Score 8033





Custom-Loop, in fact the CPU has its own separate loop with 2x 420mm radiators to maintain these temps.


----------



## cowboy44mag (Nov 6, 2019)

Been working on memory sub-timings, was able to tightened them up.  Ryzen really responds well to fast memory and tight sub timings.

R7 3800X @ 4.475Ghz all core


----------



## HelloMan (Nov 9, 2019)

Not to interject or anything...but I think I'll take that 3700X top spot, unless it just hasn't been updated in a bit. Somehow stable on 4.4 all core with set to 1.38 V in the BIOS. For some reason, CPU-Z is reading higher. Sketching me out because I'm not sure which to believe!

3700X is under water (open loop) but using a 7 year old Apogee block!


----------



## Mr.Sawdust (Nov 12, 2019)

hi im new here   i got a  x99 system with a xeon (E5 2690 v3 ES)  m thinking of upgrading  to a  3800x  do you guys think its worth it  cant afford the 3900x  im doing a lot of rendering  in vray and 3d modeling  here is my cinebench  r20 score

aio cooling


----------



## petrosy (Nov 14, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 3900x
Air Cooling  Noctua nh-d15s


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 15, 2019)

I was finally able to break 5000 (multi core) without having to do an all core OC.
This is on my new Asus ROG Strix X470-F with PBO on Auto and Performance enhancer set at Level 3 OC.


http://imgur.com/BbAx9cb


----------



## cowboy44mag (Nov 16, 2019)

Haven't done much with single core as I have been focused on production based applications so I have been focused on getting the most of out multi-core and SMT.  I just started focusing on single core execution, primarily for some Adobe applications and gaming.  Was wondering what single core scores people have been getting on Ryzen 3000 series.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 22, 2019)

My 3600x @ 4.35ghz


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

cowboy44mag said:


> Haven't done much with single core as I have been focused on production based applications so I have been focused on getting the most of out multi-core and SMT.  I just started focusing on single core execution, primarily for some Adobe applications and gaming.  Was wondering what single core scores people have been getting on Ryzen 3000 series.
> 
> View attachment 136622



I'm getting nowhere near you, in single or multi-core...


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 22, 2019)

I will try to run mine but I get 7311 with my 3900X.


----------



## Gabesz (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi!
My i9 7900x with delid+liquid metal+custom copper IHS+ custom water loop
5Ghz HT-on:




5,2Ghz HT-off:




temperatures and consumption: 
HT on 5Ghz: 







Ht off 5,2Ghz:


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 23, 2019)

petrosy said:


> AMD Ryzen 3900x
> Air Cooling  Noctua nh-d15s
> 
> View attachment 136461View attachment 136462


That's crazy high to me! Is yours high, or is mine low? I thought my score was normal until I saw yours. 





RAM OC speaks for itself. PBO maxed to mobo limits, with 200mhz boost enabled. Dark Rock 4 (which fwiw is BARELY good enough for a 3900x.) This is on a Strix X370-F, running 1.0.0.3 ABBA , pre-1909.

I guess I should just count my blessings that I live in a world where I can get a CPU like this for $500, drop it in a 2-generations-older mobo, and have it work as well as it does.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 23, 2019)

that HT off 5.2 ghz 7900x is something.


----------



## cowboy44mag (Nov 23, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm getting nowhere near you, in single or multi-core...
> 
> View attachment 137266
> View attachment 137267



I have been very pleased with my 3800X.  I had a hard time getting a Ryzen 3000 processor because I really wanted the 3900X, but couldn't connect with one.  I had to make the move as I needed my computer up and running and had already promised my 2700X to someone else who needed it and just couldn't put it off any longer.  Deciding between the 3700X and 3800X I took the risk that the better binning would make a difference, and with this processor it was worth the gamble.

The biggest difference in scores is I am running 4.475Ghz all core for my multi core score and single thread score I disabled SMT and was running 4.525Ghz all core.  It was my first single core optimizations I was trying and am still tinkering with it to see if I can manage a little better single core as programs like Adobe and most games aren't going to make much use out of more than 8 threads and do better with higher frequency.  At 4.5Ghz+ in single core execution these processors can rival the 9700K, 9900K and even the 9900KS (of course those processors when overclocked past 5Ghz will still hold the edge).  I do almost all my overclocking in bios so I just load profile 1 for my everyday overclock (4.4Ghz @ 1.3V) profile 2 for SMT enabled 4.475Ghz all core (can push 4 cores and 8 threads to 4.5Ghz with ryzen master) @ 1.406V and profile 3 SMT disabled 4.525Ghz all core @ 1.406V.  I use a voltage offset so I'm not at a sustained high voltage when not under load.

Another important thing is RAM.  I am running 3733Mhz CL14 tight sub-timings.  Depending on your RAM you may actually get better performance by lowering frequency to 3600Mhz and running with tighter timings / sub-timings.  I know some RAM this isn't the case, I had a kit of Hynix A die that higher frequency and looser timings produced better results than lower frequency and tighter timings.


----------



## unreal_artifact (Nov 27, 2019)

Manual overclock of the Ryzen 9 3900X w/high voltage and overclocking GSkill TridentZ 3200 to 3600 MHz (OC'd using timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator version 1.6.2)
Water-cooled custom loop (CPU + GPU) in a small form factor S401 - fans on max and radiator over AC vent


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 27, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm getting nowhere near you, in single or multi-core...
> 
> View attachment 137266
> View attachment 137267


My 3700x isn't all that far behind your 3800x:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 27, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> My 3700x isn't all that far behind your 3800x:
> View attachment 137738


Yeah, this is duly noted and why I feel AMD made a bit of a mistake even launching the 3800X, as it's not much between it and the 3700X, except a higher price.
That said, it seems like the 3800X parts might offer higher manual OC and better quality IO dies so you can run the IF at 1900MHz. However, this is a big might.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 27, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yeah, this is duly noted and why I feel AMD made a bit of a mistake even launching the 3800X, as it's not much between it and the 3700X, except a higher price.
> That said, it seems like the 3800X parts might offer higher manual OC and better quality IO dies so you can run the IF at 1900MHz. However, this is a big might.


Agreed.
I am definitely Not trying to be disrespectful to you.
I actually respect your opinion based on the posts I have read here.

I just saw your 3800x CB R20 score and was surprised at how close mine was to it.
And to be fair, I have seen A LOT of 3700x rigs post Much lower R20 scores than my rig gets.
I honestly think that I got very lucky in the silicon lottery and that Asus did a GREAT job performance wise with my current ROG Strix X470-F Gaming MB.

And I have Not tried to run my RAM at 3800/1900 FCLK yet.
I am currently running my 3600 G.Skill Ripjaws (Hynix D Die) at 3733/1867.
But we both know that sooner or later I will take the time to see if I can get 3800/1900 stable.
If / when I do I will absolutely post back and let you know how I fare with that.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 27, 2019)

Here's mine


  



manual all core seems interesting tho just for bench score purposes


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 28, 2019)

Look like AMD is killing in this thread.
My weakling 9900ks


----------



## cowboy44mag (Nov 28, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yeah, this is duly noted and why I feel AMD made a bit of a mistake even launching the 3800X, as it's not much between it and the 3700X, except a higher price.
> That said, it seems like the 3800X parts might offer higher manual OC and better quality IO dies so you can run the IF at 1900MHz. However, this is a big might.



I've dealt with several 3700X and 3800X builds, and honestly if your not going to be manually overclocking there really isn't a huge difference between the two.  If your going to just run stock with XFR doing the boosting for you and possibly use the auto overclock and / or PBO then there really isn't going to be much gained by going to the 3800X.  However if you are going to manually overclock your processor then there are gains to be made.  Most of the 3700X I have dealt with can't overclock much past 4.3Ghz all core @ 1.3 - 1.34V (ie reasonable voltage for a 24/7 overclock).  Most 3800X can do 4.4Ghz at the same voltage due to better binning.  The 3700X at max overclock 1.4V can usually come close to 4.4Ghz, however the 3800X can come close to 4.5ghz with the same voltage.  I personally won't push past 1.4V, so have never tried either with more voltage than that.

Really they are both very good processors and you can't go wrong with either one.  Basically you are paying a slight premium for the 3800X as it is a better binned 3700X.


----------



## Bobmitmen (Nov 29, 2019)

Intel i7 7820X @ 4.6 All cores  1.17v.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 30, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> View attachment 137961


beast 9900k. Maybe 0.01% on the market.


----------



## Pariah4life36022 (Nov 30, 2019)

Just because i didnt see a ryzen 3600 listed


----------



## aerikg (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 2, 2019)

^ WOW !!!!!!
That's all I can say to a score like that.


----------



## madness777 (Dec 2, 2019)

Is there a particular reason why the SMT is off? Can't imagine what 256Threads would do


----------



## aerikg (Dec 2, 2019)

madness777 said:


> Is there a particular reason why the SMT is off? Can't imagine what 256Threads would do


Score dropped slightly with SMT on. 

Windows defaults to 4 NUMA domains with 256 CPUs.

You can see the 3rd result down is 128C/256T.


----------



## madness777 (Dec 3, 2019)

Oh damn!

How long does it actually take for it to finish? Couple seconds?


----------



## aerikg (Dec 3, 2019)

madness777 said:


> Oh damn!
> 
> How long does it actually take for it to finish? Couple seconds?


About 6 seconds.


----------



## er557 (Dec 3, 2019)

what about the electricity bill?


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 3, 2019)

Seems like R20 also doesn't scale all that well beyond ~60 or so cores.


----------



## racer243l (Dec 6, 2019)

Ryzen 9 3900x AGESA 1.0.0.4 B PBO Boost on with 32GB 3600Mhz CL18 dual channel RAM cooled by an H100i 


Pro Platinum


----------



## lorry (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2019)

4150mhz, 3400mhz memory, custom loop

took back that top 2990WX spot, because bdie. I think I have the little bit more to take that W3175X. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Dec 7, 2019)

CPU: 4.150ghz
Memory: 2x8gb ddr4 3333mhz teamgroup xtreem 3600mhz b-die
cooling: custom water loop. 360mm rad

Latest beta bios seems to help with memory overclock, plus i can set the bus speed.


----------



## naxneri (Dec 8, 2019)

Ryzen 3800x 4.4GHz vcore 1.33v cooler corsair H45


----------



## cowboy44mag (Dec 9, 2019)

Tweaked some settings and voltages.  Ryzen 3800X 4.475Ghz all core @ 1.363V


----------



## ultrafx (Dec 10, 2019)

Ryzen 5 1500X @3725 MHz
2x8GB DDR4 @2800 MHz CL14-16-14-30-48 1T



Spoiler: Cinebench R15 - 153/847













Spoiler: Cinebench R20 - 377/1876


----------



## Deleted member 171912 (Dec 10, 2019)

CPU: PBO with AutoOC +200 MHz
Cooler: Corsair H115i Platinum AIO Liquid Cooler
Drivers: AMD Drivers 1.11.22.454
Power plan: AMD Ryzen High Performance
OS: Windows 10 Pro 1909


----------



## usmc362 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 29, 2019)

Not bad I guess.


----------



## AlexGeForce (Jan 8, 2020)

Intel Core i9-10900X (Cascade Lake-X)
ASUS PRIME X299-DELUXE II
Noctua NH-D15 Chromax Black
32Gb (4 x 8Gb - 4 channel) Corsair Dominator Platinum CMT16GX4M2C3600C18
EVGA GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition
Win.10 Pro 64 bit release 1909
Tweaked some settings and voltages.





Reason for editing: placed all CPU-Z data on one screenshot, instead of three different images, adding data about cooling and some settings.


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2020)

Just wondering guys if anyone has had this running on Server 2012 R2??  Trying to get it to work and it's not behaving at all...  Getting the following error 





I've tried 2013, 2015 and this 2015 RC 3 update, nothing has worked.  Installed about 10 DLL files and still it's not working.  I have also checked and the VCRUNTIME140.DLL is installed in both System32 and SysWow64 folder..

I've tried Cinebench R15 and the Extreme Mod versions, they seem to work fine.  I've also re-downloaded the R20 just to make sure and still problems..  Does anyone have any ideas or can just shout at me for missing something stupid??  I've also tried running as admin but still no luck....  If anyone could advise, I'd be very grateful


----------



## basco (Jan 21, 2020)

did ya try this too:








						Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes All-in-One (Nov 2022) Download
					

This archive contains the latest version (Nov 2022) of all VCRedist Visual Studio C++ runtimes, installable with a single click by running the includ




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2020)

basco said:


> did ya try this too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet but I will do now!   Thank you 

Well even when trying that it still has a fit...





Such a shame


----------



## Melvis (Jan 23, 2020)

Might be the lowest score yet? haha


----------



## basco (Jan 23, 2020)

@phill why the missing 2015\2017\2019 files?

i had the same problem as you but on win8.1 and this one is little bit older without vc2019 but it solved mine.
https://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Signatures-Updates/Visual-C-Runtime-Installer.shtml 
this is from Burf (aka "thatguy91" here on _Guru3d_)


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

basco said:


> @phill why the missing 2015\2017\2019 files?
> 
> i had the same problem as you but on win8.1 and this one is little bit older without vc2019 but it solved mine.
> https://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Signatures-Updates/Visual-C-Runtime-Installer.shtml
> this is from Burf (aka "thatguy91" here on _Guru3d_)


I wish I knew mate   I just can't get it to run on Server 2012 R2, I bet if I installed Windows 10 the damn thing would work 

I'll try this when I get home mate and let you know, I'll uninstall the ones currently on the system and then try the installer after a reboot I think..  Not sure what is going on with it as it was missing about 10 .dll files as well...   would just be nice to see how it fairs up against some other systems   I've managed R15 and R15 Extreme tests without any issues


----------



## basco (Jan 23, 2020)

this installer deletes all vcredist and starts a new install just follow the instructions.
i just gave ya the new link because i thought its more up to date.


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

I'll give it a try @basco, what's the worst that can happen??


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 23, 2020)

My new best.


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

Here's a couple tests from me for my new server ....  I'm just trying to get R20 to run, so if I can get that to work I'll put those results up as well 

R15 -





R15 Extreme -





I don't suppose it's too bad considering the age of the CPUs, that said, I'm hoping I can get my hands on some more threaded options for my second server, just for giggles really   Both completely stock settings and since they are in a server with no control over anything, I've been unable to do any form of overclocking at all   All air cooled


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 24, 2020)

2nd PC, custom loop cooling:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 26, 2020)

Bringing some of that first gen pain.





Its a laptop so aircooled obviously - no Linus Tech Tips around here son.


----------



## gt362gamer (Jan 27, 2020)

Melvis said:


> Might be the lowest score yet? haha
> 
> View attachment 142984



My i5 4690k takes some time to do it at 4.3ghz (2x8 1600mhz cl10 ram) and gets close to 1600 points. How much time were you waiting?!


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 27, 2020)

Melvis said:


> Might be the lowest score yet? haha
> 
> View attachment 142984


Challenge accepted, let me grab my old laptop..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2020)

Melvis said:


> Might be the lowest score yet? haha
> 
> View attachment 142984



Challenge failed.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Aircooled


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 27, 2020)

My laptop has a C2D T5200 which doesn't work with both cores since I have the crappier version of that HP 530, so it's a single core baby...

This POS is so slow that I'm still installing Windows 7 updates since it shows me a middle finger when I'm trying to run CB20.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 27, 2020)

Ryzen 9 3950X @ 105W PPT with Be Quiet Shadow Rock TF2 + Noctua 140mm PPC 3000 RPM. 8642 is my 105W score @ All-core 3.7-3.8 GHz in Cinebench.

The 9281 is with the CPU at stock (146W PPT). (I don't run this daily).

Other specs are in my profile. :>





On the rare occassion that I fully suspend WCG


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

Can't wait to see this


----------



## Melvis (Jan 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Challenge accepted, let me grab my old laptop..





FreedomEclipse said:


> Challenge failed.



Dont make me put the original Single Core Sempron back in this laptop and show you what slow really is  

Ive pretty much maxed out this laptop, this is as fast as it will ever go!



gt362gamer said:


> My i5 4690k takes some time to do it at 4.3ghz (2x8 1600mhz cl10 ram) and gets close to 1600 points. How much time were you waiting?!



Haha Im not sure I was watching TV and having Dinner as it was doing the test, so it was under 45mins


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 27, 2020)

Melvis said:


> Dont make me put the original Single Core Sempron back in this laptop and show you what slow really is
> 
> Ive pretty much maxed out this laptop, this is as fast as it will ever go!
> 
> ...


It's likely not even possible, but if somehow you could back-port CB to run on an 8086; I think it would take on the order of hundreds of years for it to complete the benchmark.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 27, 2020)

Melvis said:


> Dont make me put the original Single Core Sempron back in this laptop and show you what slow really is


It must support x64, otherwise I've posted a result with Pentium M Dothan


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> My laptop has a C2D T5200 which doesn't work with both cores since I have the crappier version of that HP 530, so it's a single core baby...
> 
> This POS is so slow that I'm still installing Windows 7 updates since it shows me a middle finger when I'm trying to run CB20.



Makes me want to dig out my E-350 Laptop thats been collecting dust


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 27, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Makes me want to dig out my E-350 Laptop thats been collecting dust


Are you saying that ur gonna STILL get the worst score.. :'D


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Are you saying that ur gonna STILL get the worst score.. :'D



I dunno bruh. the the E-350 is still WEAK though.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 27, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dunno bruh. the the E-350 is still WEAK though.


I promise that I'm going to get that lowest ranking.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 28, 2020)

Ooo wee! That's gettin' hot! I think something is set wrong.

I'm not even messing with it, scump this mobo tomorrow. Chip too, over this x570 no 7/XP/Linux nonsense.
Cooling is a SilenX Effezio 120 with a Panaflo zip-tied to it. This is not the profile I thought, should be 1.3-ish and running cooler.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 28, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> It must support x64, otherwise I've posted a result with Pentium M Dothan



That would be uber slow! and are you still running the test now? 

Yeah the sempron would be x64 but stuff that haha. I might run my E2-1800 and see how bad that score will be, something tells me it be worse then the Turion!


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 28, 2020)

Melvis said:


> That would be uber slow! and are you still running the test now?
> 
> Yeah the sempron would be x64 but stuff that haha. I might run my E2-1800 and see how bad that score will be, something tells me it be worse then the Turion!


Ah, I got too drunk yesterday and forgot the whole laptop. 

Hell, I wouldn't be surprised... those cheap APUs suck :S


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2020)

*DONT ADD THIS RESULT - MORE CINE RUNS ARE ON THE WAY*


Same laptop - Upgraded CPU





This CPU is supposed to turbo to 3.2Ghz but i never saw it even cross 3Ghz during cinebench. Temps wise, it was hanging around 61-64'c during the test so either this CPU is a little f**ky or the bios is f**ky and not letting the CPU turbo as hard. I have seen it hit 3.2Ghz briefly in every day tasks though so im not quite sure what to make of it.

Though with that thought. Yesterdays score was 395CB - This one is 344CB but with a little higher single core score.... Somethin aint right.


::EDIT::

Ran the bench a few times... Even with a laptop cooler underneath running which dropped temps to 55-60'c. CPU is definitely not throttling. It must be the bios that is preventing it from hitting its max turbo speeds.

Its like here you can see that the bench is done but the core speed is 3192.38mhz - I also didnt have a cooling pad underneath for this run. So it will absolutely hit turbo speeds when theres absolutely f**k all to do...

Like right now its chilling at 2926mhz (same speed as the screenie above)

Anyway

*YOU CAN ADD THIS SCORE TO THE CHART*




I dont think its gonna get any better.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 29, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Ah, I got too drunk yesterday and forgot the whole laptop.
> 
> Hell, I wouldn't be surprised... those cheap APUs suck :S



Yep your right! haha

93 points Whoo!


----------



## jrizzz (Jan 30, 2020)

3600 on a b450 tomahawk max - true spirit 140 power


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I promise that I'm going to get that lowest ranking.


I'll put a challenge in front of you....





It's now the greatest score ever  

I've re-ran my previous CB R20 with my E-350 as somehow a multi core being slower than a single core is a little weird..  So......





@Chloe Price, reckon you can be slower than this or do I have to start messing about with the multiplier??


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2020)

phill said:


> I'll put a challenge in front of you....
> 
> View attachment 143902
> 
> ...



You're making me want to fire up a s754 box...


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2020)

cdawall said:


> You're making me want to fire up a s754 box...


Nearest I have to that is a 939 or my socket A board...  But that said I think there's a few slot A CPUs in the loft somewhere  

Reminds me, I have a few more scores to post in this thread


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 4, 2020)

phill said:


> @Chloe Price, reckon you can be slower than this or do I have to start messing about with the multiplier??


Core 2 Duo T5200 running on single core, since I have the older version of that craptop's motherboard which doesn't support dual core. :|

e: Dammit, it's so slow that installing updates for W7 takes forever, I'll try with W10..


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Core 2 Duo T5200 running on single core, since I have the older version of that craptop's motherboard which doesn't support dual core. :|
> 
> e: Dammit, it's so slow that installing updates for W7 takes forever, I'll try with W10..


This one is all built on the motherboard, no upgrade paths for me!! 

Will it even support the test?  Is there a minimum requirement for the software??


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 4, 2020)

Not the highest score for the 9750h, but 3-500 higher than the other Razers in the R20 list. https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i7-9750H-Processor-Benchmarks-and-Specs.416733.0.html

Better than the 7700k, which is nice.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 4, 2020)

phill said:


> This one is all built on the motherboard, no upgrade paths for me!!
> 
> Will it even support the test?  Is there a minimum requirement for the software??


It does, though I install all the neccessary OS updates first. At least it launched when I tried it a moment ago.


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2020)

Never updated Windows when I just wanted to run benchmarks lol  More stuff on the drive, the slower the benchmarks!!   Mine took ages to run, give it a good few hours lol


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 4, 2020)

@phill finally... took about 1½ hours.


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> @phill finally... took about 1½ hours.
> 
> View attachment 144016


After all that you loose??!!   You have a higher single CPU score than mine !!


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 4, 2020)

phill said:


> After all that you loose??!!  You have a higher single CPU score than mine !!


No wonder since Core is a hella lot faster architecture than those old crappy APUs which should be illegal.


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2020)

I've one more challenge for you coming up............


----------



## Melvis (Feb 5, 2020)

God damn you both! Your going  to make me drag out my old 939 System with a FX-57 on it and see how it scores  It might actually beat some of these APU's haha


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 5, 2020)

Melvis said:


> God damn you both! Your going  to make me drag out my old 939 System with a FX-57 on it and see how it scores  It might actually beat some of these APU's haha


I'm pretty sure that the FX-57 will actually beat my 1.6GHz single-core C2D


----------



## Wes Maximus (Feb 5, 2020)

Not sure how to submit. Just trying out my old skills . playing around. Stays much under 60c most of the time even in heavy testing & stress tests. Idle temp 28c -32c


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2020)

Melvis said:


> God damn you both! Your going  to make me drag out my old 939 System with a FX-57 on it and see how it scores  It might actually beat some of these APU's haha


Well, if you do, see if you can beat this  





Now....  @Chloe Price There's something for you to aim at....  Started it at 10pm or thereabouts last night, finished about 1:30am this morning    Sophia had me awake again so, I took a look and it was just about finishing off


----------



## Melvis (Feb 5, 2020)

phill said:


> Well, if you do, see if you can beat this
> 
> View attachment 144076
> 
> Now....  @Chloe Price There's something for you to aim at....  Started it at 10pm or thereabouts last night, finished about 1:30am this morning   Sophia had me awake again so, I took a look and it was just about finishing off



Cinebench R15? What about R20? and why is the score so low? (not that I have run my APU on R15) as it shouldnt be much slower then mine.


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2020)

It's the R15 Extreme test  It's worth a giggle  The R20 result is on another page.. One sec I'll find a link for you 

Here's the link


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 5, 2020)

@phill 







Wes Maximus said:


> Not sure how to submit. Just trying out my old skills . playing around. Stays much under 60c most of the time even in heavy testing & stress tests. Idle temp 28c -32c


Works fine. And welcome to TPU!


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2020)

@Chloe Price - I love that game!!    Memories.......

So, your next move


----------



## Melvis (Feb 6, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I'm pretty sure that the FX-57 will actually beat my 1.6GHz single-core C2D



Yeah you might be right there lol We will find out soon 



phill said:


> It's the R15 Extreme test  It's worth a giggle  The R20 result is on another page.. One sec I'll find a link for you
> 
> Here's the link



Oh ok I see my bad and I must of missed that other score, that is lower then I expected since yours is only like 100mhz slower then mine?


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2020)

Melvis said:


> Oh ok I see my bad and I must of missed that other score, that is lower then I expected since yours is only like 100mhz slower then mine?


I'm unsure of the reason why it's as slow as it is but it's very limited and very standard lol   It was fun for a test but I won't be doing that again anytime soon!!


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 7, 2020)

Ran on my new secondary laptop.

Core i5 4310U (stock speed), laptop cooler.






Apparently getting all of the CPU-Z windows to show different info is too much for me to handle...


----------



## danlillibridge (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Wes Maximus (Feb 9, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> *Download Cinebench R20*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does mine make it into this list ?






Wes Maximus said:


> Not sure how to submit. Just trying out my old skills . playing around. Stays much under 60c most of the time even in heavy testing & stress tests. Idle temp 28c -32c


Just to tell everyone my Ram was set at either  2666mhz  at the time. thats all I could get from the Geil 4 x 8 (32gb) 3200mhz. 2 sticks (16gb) will easily do 3200. And just curious if my score will be added to that list. Never used to post anything years ago but maybe I should have. Not one to look for bragging rights lol.. but was fun



T4C Fantasy said:


> *Download Cinebench R20*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ryzen 2700x @ 4.325
Geil EVO X II 4 X 8 = 32gb @ 2866 ASUS Strix B450-F gaming
Both Cinebench R15 & R20
Windows 10  tested as normally use it with  everything hooked up and running(all drives, usb devices etc) Security etc on 
FPS in C R15 is usually higher but its fine with that.


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardi (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Nightdjinn (Feb 23, 2020)

Custom Loop


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi,
All three 9940x


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> All three 9940x
> View attachment 145728



(need CPUz to be added to the list bro)


----------



## NoJuan999 (Feb 28, 2020)

I OC'd my 3700x to 4.3 Ghz for a run (as expected multi core went up a few hundred points and Single core was slightly lower):


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 28, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> I OC'd my 3700x to 4,3 Ghz for a run:
> View attachment 146200


Nice score!!!

Don't kill your chip for cinebench runs....


----------



## NoJuan999 (Feb 28, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Nice score!!!
> 
> Don't kill your chip for cinebench runs....


LOL
I won't, I only did a few R20 runs and a CPUz Validation then set it back to Auto / PBO.
I personally don't feel a need to keep it OC'd since it is pretty darn fast set on Auto.


----------



## ntuason (Feb 28, 2020)

9900K @ 5.2Ghz on an AiO.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 29, 2020)

3600X @ 4.325 Ghz on air. Gets too hot.


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 29, 2020)

Ryzen 3600 4.4GHz


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 29, 2020)

2700X with PBO turned off, and undervolt.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 3, 2020)

3700x @ 4.35 GHz on Air (Scythe Ninja 5):


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 3, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> 3700x @ 43.5 GHz on Air (Scythe Ninja 5):
> 
> View attachment 147146


I'd expect a better score at 43 GHz..


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I'd expect a better score at 43 GHz..


LMAO
Posted edited.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 4, 2020)

droopyRO said:


> 2700X with PBO turned off, and undervolt.
> View attachment 146285


Running the 2700X at base clockspeed is leaving a significant amount of performance unaccounted for though.


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 4, 2020)

About 5% from what i tested.
EDIT: even less in gaming:


----------



## madness777 (Mar 4, 2020)

R5 2600 4.45GHz R15
Only managed to finish R15 with this trash 70$ board. Anything higher tripped it.
Custom watercooling with open window. About 5°C outside


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 7, 2020)

Some improvement over my previous PB of 5826.


----------



## AlexGeForce (Mar 9, 2020)

Intel Core i9-10900X (Cascade Lake-X) @ 5,0 GHz Core voltage 1.38V
ASUS PRIME X299-DELUXE II (BIOS 3306) Clock Generator 104.2 MHz
ROG RYUJIN 360
32Gb (4 x 8Gb in 4 channel) Corsair Dominator Platinum CMT16GX4M2C3600C18 @ 4GHz 18-21-21-40-1T
EVGA GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition (Core 192 MHz; RAM 560MHz)
Seasoniс SS 850KM (ver.1)
Samsung 970 PRO M.2 1TB
Thermaltake P7
Philips 46PFL9706H TV
Audio: MOTU 16A (Thunderbolt 3 to 2 converter)
Windows 10 Pro 64 bit, release 1909


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 9, 2020)

AlexGeForce said:


> Intel Core i9-10900X (Cascade Lake-X) @ 5,0 GHz Core voltage 1.38V
> ASUS PRIME X299-DELUXE II (BIOS 3306) Clock Generator 104.2 MHz
> ROG RYUJIN 360
> 32Gb (4 x 8Gb in 4 channel) Corsair Dominator Platinum CMT16GX4M2C3600C18 @ 4GHz 18-21-21-40-1T
> ...



Maaaan this is 24/7? or just benching?


----------



## AlexGeForce (Mar 9, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> Maaaan this is 24/7? or just benching?


14/5


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 9, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> Maaaan this is 24/7? or just benching?




I was actually kinda surprised even at 5ghz it loses to a 3900X by 700 points at stock.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2020)

@Mr.Scott it's just awesome because it's an SR-2 but those jigawatts........ 

Side question, how have you managed to get 10Gb of RAM in the build??


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 9, 2020)

phill said:


> @Mr.Scott
> 
> Side question, how have you managed to get 10Gb of RAM in the build??


Interesting. I didn't notice that. There is actually 12 GB.
Must have a stick or slot that needs to be cleaned up. You just turned my OCD on.


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2020)

Many apologies @Mr.Scott    I hope it's just not showing it in CPU-Z...  I have seen that happen a few times but have no idea why...   As long as the bios shows 12Gb, then CPU-Z is just drunk and needs to go home....


----------



## j0taDasFestasPT (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 10, 2020)

phill said:


> Many apologies @Mr.Scott    I hope it's just not showing it in CPU-Z...  I have seen that happen a few times but have no idea why...   As long as the bios shows 12Gb, then CPU-Z is just drunk and needs to go home....


Bios and windows both show 12 gig.


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Bios and windows both show 12 gig.


It's just CPU-Z being a bit special then thank god


----------



## CyDone (Mar 10, 2020)

My new RyZen 3700x @ 4.4GHz on 1.375v


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 11, 2020)

CyDone said:


> My new RyZen 3700x @ 4.4GHz on 1.375vView attachment 147746


Nice,
What Motherboard, cooler and RAM do you have ?

 Check out my 3700x score here:








						Post your Cinebench R23 Score
					

Nice score!!!  Don't kill your chip for cinebench runs....  LOL I won't, I only did a few R20 runs and a CPUz Validation then set it back to Auto / PBO. I personally don't feel a need to keep it OC'd since it is pretty darn fast set on Auto.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## CyDone (Mar 12, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> Nice,
> What Motherboard, cooler and RAM do you have ?
> 
> Check out my 3700x score here:
> ...


The ASUS TUF X570 Gaming Plus and 16GB of GSkill Rip Jaw series RAM at 3000MHz


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Athlonite (Mar 23, 2020)

CyDone said:


> The ASUS TUF X570 Gaming Plus and 16GB of GSkill Rip Jaw series RAM at 3000MHz



The best thing you could do for that CPU is get rid of that shitty TUF X570 mobo asus has now turned that brand into the low end junker mobo


----------



## pcwolf (Mar 23, 2020)

Still dialing in the 3950X

Corsair H100 AIO


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 23, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> The best thing you could do for that CPU is get rid of that shitty TUF X570 mobo asus has now turned that brand into the low end junker mobo



its actually one of the better sub $200 X570 boards if not the best..... It has a 12 50a power stages for the vcore vrm which is better than the majority of x470 boards including your strix and all B450 boards.

To get a meaningful improvement you'd need something like the $300 Msi unify which is out of the budget for most people. Even the $290 Tachi isn't all that better in the VRM department.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 24, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> It has a 12 50a power stages for the vcore vrm



Yeah really actually no it doesn't it has a 5+2 VRM setup that has been doubled . It doesn't pay to listen to Asus marketing BS


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 24, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Yeah really actually no it doesn't it has a 5+2 VRM setup that has been doubled . It doesn't pay to listen to Asus marketing BS



Even with the doubled phases its still a much better vrm than yours


----------



## cjcox (Mar 27, 2020)

5476 this run, Dual E5-2667v3, however, the host of the run is a Windows 10 VM  running under Linux KVM.

I've actually scored well into 5500+, just not shown.

Anyway, something different for the chart.  I know natively I can do 5900+, but my screenshot doesn't have CPU-Z for that score right now.

Edit: Air cooling, proprietary.  Host box is an HP Z840.


----------



## cjcox (Mar 28, 2020)

cjcox said:


> 5476 this run, Dual E5-2667v3, however, the host of the run is a Windows 10 VM  running under Linux KVM.
> 
> I've actually scored well into 5500+, just not shown.
> 
> ...



Like I said, better'd my score (same config as above)


----------



## cjcox (Mar 29, 2020)

cjcox said:


> Like I said, better'd my score (same config as above)
> ....



One more, this is native Windows 10 on the HP Z840, 2xE5-2667v3 (instead of a VM running on Linux kvm).


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Even with the doubled phases its still a much better vrm than yours



Dream on mine has 60A 6+3 phase none doubled bs VRM and your's is what 50A 5+2 bs doubled VRM 

But I digress this isn't a thread about VRM's it's about CineBench R20


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 29, 2020)

Stock settings, AIR cooling for an i7-8700K. Will work to get some overclocking and post back with an update  Limited with my current CPU cooler.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 30, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Yeah really actually no it doesn't it has a 5+2 VRM setup that has been doubled . It doesn't pay to listen to Asus marketing BS





oxrufiioxo said:


> Even with the doubled phases its still a much better vrm than yours





Athlonite said:


> Dream on mine has 60A 6+3 phase none doubled bs VRM and your's is what 50A 5+2 bs doubled VRM
> 
> But I digress this isn't a thread about VRM's it's about CineBench R20


Take a look here:





						AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07) - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				



and here:


			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview#gid=2112472504
		


That should help settle your debate.


----------



## CyDone (Apr 2, 2020)

CyDone said:


> The ASUS TUF X570 Gaming Plus and 16GB of GSkill Rip Jaw series RAM at 3000MHz


oh and the Corsair H115i RBG Platinum


----------



## Drakk (Apr 3, 2020)

Having some fun with a 1100T:




Also 4790K:




1100T CBR20 + lowered voltage:


----------



## Intervention (Apr 4, 2020)

Don't know what else to say


----------



## Maykimas (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Tralalak (Apr 12, 2020)

*Intel Core i5 1035G1 1.0GHz up to 3.6GHz (HP 14s-dq1901nc), 8GB SO-DIMM DDR4 3200 single-channel *


----------



## Tralalak (Apr 21, 2020)

*Intel Core i5 1035G1 1.0GHz up to 3.6GHz (HP 14s-dq1901nc), 16GB SO-DIMM DDR4 3200 dual-channel *


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2020)

Custom Loop/\


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 22, 2020)

HammerON said:


> Custom Loop/\
> 
> 
> View attachment 152337



Are you at static 4.4?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2020)

I was for the benchmark.  I am static (crunching 24/7) at 4.2 GHz with 1.21V.


----------



## brookthecook (May 1, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> *Download Cinebench R20*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will someone tell me if they poted my benchmark? Laptop ASUS ROG G703GXR Air


----------



## mrDMG89 (May 3, 2020)

Benchmarked my Lenovo ThinkPad X230 with i7-3520m. It became my laptop to go. Cheap and durable. Of course it's air-cooled.


----------



## brookthecook (May 3, 2020)

brookthecook said:


> Will someone tell me if they poted my benchmark? Laptop ASUS ROG G703GXR Air


I'm not the brightest, Thank you guys...


----------



## Dinnercore (May 3, 2020)

I found myself playing around with an oddball that no one seems to like: The i9 10900X
Poor CPU gets all the hate as it has some horrible price/performance compared to other CPUs available from both intel and AMD. On top of that its not even the same die as the higher core-count 109XXX-Series and has the most inferior silicon quality as it seems. Reviewers had trouble clocking it anywhere near as high as the higher core parts. 
And it struggles to find a good real-world use case. For production workloads it lacks in threads, for gaming its worse then a 9900K due to less single thread power while being more expensive. I still love it.





I wonder, does CB20 use AVX? Because I set an AVX-offset in bios but when monitoring clocks during the benchmark it never dropped.


----------



## Not.Another.Gaming.Stream (May 5, 2020)

Nothing to see here. two tests run back to back. Results shown here are the second test on air using stock Wraith Prism Cooler. 64GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600Mhz with CL 16-19-19-39 (Hynix C) doesn't like a single step above the stock clocks without flipping out.


----------



## phill (May 5, 2020)

What cooling are you using @Not.Another.Gaming.Stream ??


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 8, 2020)

updated submission rules, while I may not update this often some cpus catch my eye and I will add, too often when people screenshot their cpu-z the clocks are at idle.


----------



## Wing (May 12, 2020)

Wing said:


> Evening everyone! Just built a new computer in the past few days. Been enjoying my first foray into the AMD space in almost two decades. I attached an image of my best bench-to-date at 7284. I'm using a Noctua NH-D15 air cooler. The 140 mm fan that comes with the with the cooler is located in the center slot. To accommodate my RAM, I replaced the second fan with an NF-A12X25.
> 
> Also, I noticed some discussion above regarding the vcore of the Ryzen 9. I actually did a sweep of offset voltages and compared to a set override of 1.35V. All of those benchmarks were performed on fresh reboots with multiple tests taken at each point. The interesting finding here is that there is an ideal negative offset (and that the override led to a pretty substantial drop in performance in my case). I had one of my friends, who also has a 3900X, perform this voltage test, and he found the same thing. Might be worth scanning if you're looking for more oomph. That being said, I have to add some caution about the -0.15V offset. My friend's machine did not like this setting at all (with our guess being voltage-at-idle being problematic). Anyway! Take care.



After getting better acquainted with my 3900X, I decided to try some new BIOS configurations to see if I could improve on the score I posted in October.
I kept my -0.1 vcore offset, enabled PBO with manual limits of 250W, 120A, 200A for PPT, TDC, and EDC limits, respectively.
The overdrive scalar was set to 10X.
CPU Max Boost was enabled with the auto setting applied.

I'm still rocking the NH-D15 with the 140 + 120 mm fan arrangement.

Edit for clocks: stock clocks are still applied in this arrangement. For reference, during r20 running, all cores were sitting at ~4.25 GHz.


----------



## thesmokingman (May 12, 2020)

Wing said:


> After getting better acquainted with my 3900X, I decided to try some new BIOS configurations to see if I could improve on the score I posted in October.
> I kept my -0.1 vcore offset, enabled PBO with manual limits of 250W, 120A, 200A for PPT, TDC, and EDC limits, respectively.
> The overdrive scalar was set to 10X.
> CPU Max Boost was enabled with the auto setting applied.
> ...



Looks like you spent a ton of time with PBO. You should try a ratio overclock. Below are my runs, stock, 4.2, 4.3, and ratio of 4.5 to 4.3 descending. Allcore and ratio voltages are 1.35v or under.


----------



## Wing (May 12, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Looks like you spent a ton of time with PBO. You should try a ratio overclock. Below are my runs, stock, 4.2, 4.3, and ratio of 4.5 to 4.3 descending. Allcore and ratio voltages are 1.35v or under.
> 
> View attachment 154924


The physicist in me wanted to explore the full parameter space, and with my lab closed by human malware, I had the time.  

Did you set your multiplier on the BIOS side, or were you fiddling around with Ryzen Master?


----------



## thesmokingman (May 12, 2020)

Wing said:


> The physicist in me wanted to explore the full parameter space, and with my lab closed by human malware, I had the time.
> 
> Did you set your multiplier on the BIOS side, or were you fiddling around with Ryzen Master?



I do it in bios.


----------



## Fouquin (May 12, 2020)

Pair of Opteron 6238 Engineering Samples. Almost caught up to the 3.3GHz 6376s.


----------



## Wing (May 12, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> I do it in bios.



Thanks for giving me another parameter space to explore.  Couldn't really get my 3900X to push beyond 4325 MHz. I guess I could have upped the voltage, but then we're just getting into a range that I'm not all that comfortable with. Normally I sit with a -0.1 V offset and, under full load, it parks around 1.225V. Anyhoo, still a fun exploration. Thanks for the prodding! 3900 club for life... or something.


----------



## thesmokingman (May 12, 2020)

Wing said:


> Thanks for giving me another parameter space to explore.  Couldn't really get my 3900X to push beyond 4325 MHz. I guess I could have upped the voltage, but then we're just getting into a range that I'm not all that comfortable with. Normally I sit with a -0.1 V offset and, under full load, it parks around 1.225V. Anyhoo, still a fun exploration. Thanks for the prodding! 3900 club for life... or something.
> 
> View attachment 154956



For a ratio overclock, the first step is to figure out your comfortable voltage for the primary CCX, for ex. CCD0/CCX1. That would be first CCD and its first CCX. You do not use a -minus offset as it reduces low threaded clock situations. Rule of thumb is to stay under 1.35v which is a generally safe average FIT voltage. There are two types of voltage on Matisse, low threaded low load (ie single thread instances) and high thread high load (all core boost as in an R20 multi run). When the cpu raises voltage to 1.5v stock it is actually only putting that voltage to use on individual cores when there is a low threaded situation with load load, ie. running single core. Thus we find the max clock that 1.35v for instance will allow your CCD0/CCX1 to run at.

My chip can handle 45.5x on that CCX. The rest of the CCX cannot handle that so I lower the CCX multi until I find their stable spot. In my case multis I use end up like so 45/44/43/43 all at a max voltage of 1.35v. This way you get almost max single thread perf with very high multi threaded perf, best of both worlds. I don't bother with PBO at all, although I do raise power draw limits on cpu/soc/ddr and set vrms to extreme. I hope that makes sense.

All that said, I don't run an oc daily except just for tuning 9latency) ram and I leave voltage on auto. This nets me 7000 ish on average on R20 multi.


----------



## ERazer (May 13, 2020)

all core 4.3 at 1.25v


----------



## AsRock (May 14, 2020)

Just thought i would add mine tot he list.


----------



## fsawma (May 17, 2020)

This is my first AMD CPU.


----------



## marty360 (May 19, 2020)

4.4@1.35v


----------



## dprobkw (May 22, 2020)

Just did a 7621 with 3900x and Cinebench R20 all core OC to 4.3
Ram 3200mhz Oc'd to 3332 and set phases.


----------



## Calmmo (May 23, 2020)

Testing a beta bios (F12f), getting ~100pts less than the previous bios


----------



## Pantidria (May 24, 2020)

i7-3920XM, 4.29GHz, Air Cooling


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 24, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Testing a beta bios (F12f), getting ~100pts less than the previous bios
> 
> View attachment 156373


Sadly that seems to be the case for a lot of Ryzen 3000 owners.
My 3700x scored 5001 R20 multi on the AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA BIOS with Auto PBO but with the newer 1.0.0.4B AGESA BIOS I have to tweak my BIOS settings to get close to 5000 multi (4950-4975 are pretty common now for me with BIOS/PBO tweaks).
I can OC my 3700x to 4.35 GHz pretty easily on this BIOS though.


----------



## thesmokingman (May 24, 2020)

Wing said:


> Thanks for giving me another parameter space to explore.  Couldn't really get my 3900X to push beyond 4325 MHz. I guess I could have upped the voltage, but then we're just getting into a range that I'm not all that comfortable with. Normally I sit with a -0.1 V offset and, under full load, it parks around 1.225V. Anyhoo, still a fun exploration. Thanks for the prodding! 3900 club for life... or something.
> 
> View attachment 154956



Coming back to this post late but man, you should not run over 1.325v longterm. Max FIT voltage for Matisse is 1.325v for high current loads, ie. many cores loaded. Negative voltage offset just prevents the chip from hitting max boost in low current loads. ie. single thread load. I just did a quickie comparo on another forum. I'll post them here for you. Both runs are with tuned ram at 3800/1900 IF. Personally I don't like running PBO because it is crude and can run your chip too far too long. Anyways as you can see below the ratio overclock beats an allcore in both multi and single core tests. It's like the best of both worlds.

4.3ghz all core





4.45-4.3ghz ratio


----------



## Wing (May 24, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Coming back to this post late but man, you should not run over 1.325v longterm. Max FIT voltage for Matisse is 1.325v for high current loads, ie. many cores loaded. Negative voltage offset just prevents the chip from hitting max boost in low current loads. ie. single thread load. I just did a quickie comparo on another forum. I'll post them here for you. Both runs are with tuned ram at 3800/1900 IF. Personally I don't like running PBO because it is crude and can run your chip too far too long. Anyways as you can see below the ratio overclock beats an allcore in both multi and single core tests. It's like the best of both worlds.
> 
> 4.3ghz all core



Oh, there are no worries there. The gains I get between my 24/7 configuration, PBO, and manual OC are pretty minimal in the grand scheme of things. The most aggressive thing I ever did produced 1.294V vcore under all-core load. In my 24/7 configuration, my vcore is 1.22-1.23V. At the end of the day though, I find that my 24/7 offset configuration will average 7280 in Cinebench r20. My PBO configuration sits around 7650, and my manual per-CCX settings pushed me into the low 7800s. I don't really need to run with those boosts all the time (or ever for that matter, lolz). I just wanted to see what could be achieved and reached the same conclusion as you. This CPU lets us have our cake and eat it too, which... is actually a really dumb saying because that is the point of having cake.


----------



## heky (May 24, 2020)

@thesmokingman 

So you are running 3 cores @ 4.45 and the rest @ 4.3, correct? Are you using Ryzen Master for this or do you set it in bios?


----------



## thesmokingman (May 24, 2020)

heky said:


> @thesmokingman
> 
> So you are running 3 cores @ 4.45 and the rest @ 4.3, correct? Are you using Ryzen Master for this or do you set it in bios?



Yes, but it's actually one CCX, since one CCX is made up of 3 cores. It is done in bios. Memory is tuned and IF is 1900. This was a quick run at 1.325v and 10 mins P95 small stable.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 24, 2020)

I don't know if this works I haven't posted a image in a long time. I have all my bios settings on auto except memory


----------



## turnado (May 27, 2020)

I'm not sure yet how far I can push these Dual Xeon E5-2630v2's. Aiming at 1080p@60fps YouTube live stream.


----------



## harm9963 (May 29, 2020)

mild oc.


----------



## Dinnercore (May 29, 2020)

Carefully probing my way forward with the new CPU.
4,7GHz @ 1.15V vcore / 1.875V vin
Score is 10675

EDIT: Cooling is custom-water. 

I'm a bit worried about the heat that will come beyond this point. Maybe I should be gentle with it during the first year, I do hope to keep it for a while.


----------



## pangwang (May 31, 2020)

I think amd fuck me with lottery.. this one is stock and realtime priority....like wtf people getting over 4800 easy with stock....



So I try overclock I did 4.3mhz with 1.28v...can someone help me please? is this good or no? because with stock I feel like they fuck me with this cpu...


----------



## heky (May 31, 2020)

pangwang said:


> I think amd fuck me with lottery.. this one is stock and realtime priority....like wtf people getting over 4800 easy with stock....View attachment 157323
> 
> So I try overclock I did 4.3mhz with 1.28v...can someone help me please? is this good or no? because with stock I feel like they fuck me with this cpu...
> View attachment 157325


What board, cooling, memory settings...?


----------



## Caring1 (May 31, 2020)

pangwang said:


> I think amd f@#$ me with lottery.. this one is stock and realtime priority....like wtf people getting over 4800 easy with stock....
> 
> So I try overclock I did 4.3mhz with 1.28v...can someone help me please? is this good or no? because with stock I feel like they f@#$ me with this cpu...


Start a new thread for your issue.


----------



## leghmoh (May 31, 2020)

Here is my score. Cooling : Custom watercooling.
Thanks


----------



## pangwang (Jun 1, 2020)

tomahawk max with noctu u12s my temps 60-65 stock. My oc just below 70.


Caring1 said:


> Start a new thread for your issue.


ok thanks


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 1, 2020)

Forget if I posted this before. Here's a 3970x at 4.2ghz.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi,
ThrashZone---10900k---10c/20t---@5200---546---6825---custom water modified Optimus sigV2
New platform for me like starting over 





Hi,
ThrashZone---10900k---10c/20t---@5300---557---6949---custom water


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 3, 2020)

this is my latest score since I updated to windows 10 v2004 in 4k res


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 3, 2020)

As expected the 10900X CPUs are the most trash bins from intel that could barely be sold as working. My sample can not get 5GHz stable at all. No chance.

Best I can run is CB15, CB20 still crashes instantly.
Two of the cores came with a VID of 1.375V for the 4.6GHz boost clocks... Even going above 1.4V can't help that. They might work at ~1.43V when the temps were lower, but at that point I also run into temperature induced instability. 




Funny how much difference there is in the 14nm yields. The new 10900K reaching up to 5.5GHz on ambient cooling no problem, and the 10900X who struggle to even see 5GHz.


----------



## aljanadi.o (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## glnn_23 (Jun 5, 2020)

A couple of CB runs with settings.  3900x,  Asus C8H


----------



## heky (Jun 5, 2020)

glnn_23 said:


> A couple of CB runs with settings.  3900x,  Asus C8HView attachment 157882


Are you running that 1.4v under load daily or just for tests/benches? Also what are you cooling that chip with, the temps under load with that high a voltage are very low...


----------



## glnn_23 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ran this back in April. Looking at the Vcore and current load, I would ignore the temps as HWinfo opened to show voltages used.
Benching only voltage. Cooling 3 x 360 rads.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 5, 2020)

3900x/AorusMaster(betaF12f)/H115i/H115iRgbPlat

Stock/3733IF


Spoiler





 





manual4300/3733IF


Spoiler


----------



## Iceni (Jun 8, 2020)

@T4C Fantasy 
You don't have an R5 3600 (standard) on the list at all.

r5 3600
X570 MSI MPG Gaming plus.

EKWB custom loop water cooling.

4.5Ghz
1.35v

3600Mhz Cl18

4013 R20.


EDIT: New score 4037 R20.

1.425v @ 4.55Ghz with memory tightened.

Custom loop. Hitting 78C.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 8, 2020)

Running stock with EK monoblock and a EK PE-360. (also score of 9461.  click to see full image)


http://imgur.com/a/mYq5VIw


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi ,custom water here, not bad god knows why he thinks his 3700X is a dud ,i tuned the snot out of this.


----------



## Fallizar (Jun 11, 2020)

Running bequiet Dark Rock Pro 4 Air cooling, Asus Maximushero X MoBo, Intel 8700k @ 5.0MHz.
Cinibench R20 score 3687

I think that's good, right?


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2020)

On my laptop.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Running stock i5-9600kf, Asus 1060 6GB.


Reduced background tasks and got a slightly higher number.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 14, 2020)

I went one step higher on the clock and changed from thermal paste on the IHS to liquid metal:





4.8GHz and thanks to LM still lower temps compared to my 4.7GHz run. I like to stay extra safe as in the coming months of summer the ambient could rise a lot. 

Score: 11034
CPU: Intel i9 10980XE @4.8GHz
Cooling: custom water


----------



## xman2007 (Jun 14, 2020)

Fastest R1600? 3108


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 14, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Fastest R1600? 3108


Comparing a 1600AF to a normal 1600 is unfair.


----------



## francisw19 (Jun 14, 2020)

Pretty straight forward run here - just a stock 3900X and DDR4-3600 CL18 RAM.

Air cooling with Noctua D15


----------



## AsRock (Jun 14, 2020)

francisw19 said:


> Pretty straight forward run here - just a stock 3900X and DDR4-3600 CL18 RAM.
> 
> View attachment 158915



Is their a reason for the voltage being so high at 3.6 ?, personally i get 4.2 on 1.269


----------



## francisw19 (Jun 14, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Is their a reason for the voltage being so high at 3.6 ?, personally i get 4.2 on 1.269



Hmmm...not sure.  It does bounce around a fair bit; might have just got the screen shot at an odd time (was idle at the time).  Full load typically sits around 4.1 GHz with 1.300 Vcore.  Just running everything on full auto with A-XMP set - no overclocking here.

Thanks for the heads up though; might be good to double-check everything is set right


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 14, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Is their a reason for the voltage being so high at 3.6 ?, personally i get 4.2 on 1.269



Reading voltage from cpuz w/o context, ie. load situation isn't meaningful and can be very misleading.



xman2007 said:


> Fastest R1600? 3108



Can you get it too 4.2? I get 3236 at 4.2 on a 1600AF.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 14, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Reading voltage from cpuz w/o context, ie. load situation isn't meaningful and can be very misleading.



Curiosity is all it was.


----------



## schwurve (Jun 14, 2020)

3700x@4.55ghz with an asus lc240 aio and 3800cl16 ram with a fclk of 1900
Multithread



Single Thread


----------



## xman2007 (Jun 14, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Reading voltage from cpuz w/o context, ie. load situation isn't meaningful and can be very misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get it too 4.2? I get 3236 at 4.2 on a 1600AF.


I think the latest bios update for my board has limited my vcore to 1.4v somehow, it keeps defaulting to that even when I set it higher, will have to revert and test it to see if it's that causing it though not sure what else it could be


----------



## vMax65 (Jun 14, 2020)

My Cinebench R20 score for 10700K Overclocked to 5.1GHZ Fixed vcore at 1.295v but always shows up as 1.320v in CPU-Z. Ram is the TT DDR4 3600 XMP.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 14, 2020)

I would have imagined the 10700K would have done better.

My 9900K @ 5000MHz.


----------



## vMax65 (Jun 14, 2020)

Good point...I will try to refine as I am not any sort of expert on settings, also what speed is your memory running at? DDR4 4400? and your timings are tighter as I am running 3600 at C18...



Arctucas said:


> I would have imagined the 10700K would have done better.
> 
> My 9900K @ 5000MHz.
> 
> View attachment 158951


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 14, 2020)

4500MHz.

Does RAM speed/timings have much of an effect on CineBench? I have not really noticed it.

Maybe I should try my old 3600MHz TridentZ DIMMs.


EDIT:

With my old F4-3600C16D-16GTZ kit:


----------



## vMax65 (Jun 14, 2020)

Tried lowering my timings to C17 and one down on the other 3 with a bit of extra voltage but crashed. Must learn how to overclock RAM... 5377 or there abouts and cannot go higher..


----------



## AsRock (Jun 14, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> 4500MHz.
> 
> Does RAM speed/timings have much of an effect on CineBench? I have not really noticed it.
> 
> ...



I noticed no difference from 3200 to 3600


----------



## RGC Tech (Jun 14, 2020)

Be prepared to be amazed by the score of the i3 4130.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 14, 2020)

vMax65 said:


> Tried lowering my timings to C17 and one down on the other 3 with a bit of extra voltage but crashed. Must learn how to overclock RAM... 5377 or there abouts and cannot go higher..











						MemTestHelper/DDR4 OC Guide.md at master · integralfx/MemTestHelper
					

C# WPF to automate HCI MemTest. Contribute to integralfx/MemTestHelper development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Wow 548, that matches the single core run of decent CPUs.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 14, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Wow 548, that matches the single core run of decent CPUs.


----------



## vMax65 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you for this...



Arctucas said:


> MemTestHelper/DDR4 OC Guide.md at master · integralfx/MemTestHelper
> 
> 
> C# WPF to automate HCI MemTest. Contribute to integralfx/MemTestHelper development by creating an account on GitHub.
> ...


----------



## RGC Tech (Jun 15, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Wow 548, that matches the single core run of decent CPUs.


Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ereko (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay for laptop I think


----------



## Dirtdog (Jun 16, 2020)

My low power laptop...






And my desktop.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## StrikerRocket (Jun 17, 2020)

This is my result on my single Xeon E5 2680 V2 with boost enabled 100% of the time.
The result above this one (5436) for 20C/40T is for the same rig with 2 Xeons fitted. I removed one for the sake of my electricity bill.
Mobo is a ASUS Z9PA-D8C with 32 GB of ECC REG 1600 DDR3 (64GB when 2 CPUs installed).
This machine still rocks, RAM bandwidth reaches almost 95 GB/s with 2 CPUs, and 5436 in Cinebench R20 is not bad, the only problem is power consumption, which is *huge* when 2 CPUs and GTX 1080 are loaded, reaching almost 600w peak!! This shows just how much progress microarchitecture has achieved since Ivy Bridge came out not so long ago.
I'll probably switch for a 3900x pretty soon...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 17, 2020)

StrikerRocket said:


> This is my result on my single Xeon E5 2680 V2 with boost enabled 100% of the time.
> The result above this one (5436) for 20C/40T is for the same rig with 2 Xeons fitted. I removed one for the sake of my electricity bill.
> Mobo is a ASUS Z9PA-D8C with 32 GB of ECC REG 1600 DDR3 (64GB when 2 CPUs installed).
> This machine still rocks, RAM bandwidth reaches almost 95 GB/s with 2 CPUs, and 5436 in Cinebench R20 is not bad, the only problem is power consumption, which is *huge* when 2 CPUs and GTX 1080 are loaded, reaching almost 600w peak!! This shows just how much progress microarchitecture has achieved since Ivy Bridge came out not so long ago.
> ...


Hmm...that's not so much better then my 2650 V2(8c-16t) working (OC-113*bclk) on 3,4Ghz all cores....



I was thinking maybe to upgrade"soon"with 2680 V2 or possibly 2697 V2 IF I can find them cheap in here....did you tried bclk OC and if you did what was the max stable frequency?


----------



## claylomax (Jun 17, 2020)

Cooling: Air
Intel i9 10900K at 4900mhz (stock)


----------



## StrikerRocket (Jun 17, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmm...that's not so much better then my 2650 V2(8c-16t) working (OC-113*bclk) on 3,4Ghz all cores....
> 
> View attachment 159316
> 
> I was thinking maybe to upgrade"soon"with 2680 V2 or possibly 2697 V2 IF I can find them cheap in here....did you tried bclk OC and if you did what was the max stable frequency?



No, never tried BCLK, don't even know if it's possible on this mobo...

EDIT: this is not possible on Asus Z9PA-D8C. There's no option to tune BCLK, or maybe with long power duration, but that's all. I set it at the default, which is 1.2 * long duration, that gives 138 watts (115 W nominal TDP * 1.2).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 17, 2020)

StrikerRocket said:


> No, never tried BCLK, don't even know if it's possible on this mobo...
> 
> EDIT: this is not possible on Asus Z9PA-D8C. There's no option to tune BCLK, or maybe with long power duration, but that's all. I set it at the default, which is 1.2 * long duration, that gives 138 watts (115 W nominal TDP * 1.2).


Ahh Ok...then I assume that gives you max 3.1Ghz on all cores


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Jun 18, 2020)

The loneliest core you'll ever meet. 
Sempron LE 1150 on windows 10 (with two 3470s lol)
The score is 53 today. one day during a windows up date running in the background it said *27*. With it over clocked to 2.5ghz it got 66. It took 1 1/2 hours to run from 4:00pm to 5:30pm on stock.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Dyatlov A (Jun 21, 2020)

Single core score by Ryzen 3 3300X at 4.5GHz with Kraken X53 AIO

and with just a little bclk overclocking, all core and single score,


----------



## matetod (Jun 22, 2020)

My old PC refreshed, 
AMD A10-6800k @ 4.82ghz under Corsair H75 (old version).


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## werdmonkey4321 (Jun 25, 2020)

MSI GS66 Stealth 10SFS-037 i7-10750H with 32gb of 2666mhz ram dual channel. CPU and GPU repasted with Thermalright Liquid Metal Silver King 79W/mK. There is an AVX2 Ratio Offset of 3 in the bios.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 25, 2020)

werdmonkey4321 said:


> MSI GS66 Stealth 10SFS-037 i7-10750H with 32gb of 2666mhz ram dual channel. CPU and GPU repasted with Thermalright Liquid Metal Silver King 79W/mK.
> 
> View attachment 160159



Very good score!


----------



## GavTheMighty (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Fizban (Jul 1, 2020)

Best score yet on my 9750H.
Didn't beat the 10750H a few results back though, but not too far off either.

Beats all 54 results on notebookcheck.net for this CPU though, so can't really complain. Highest result from any of their listed rests was 3110. Oddly, I only beat all their results in multi-threaded, in single-threaded my score is fairly average for a 9750H.


----------



## werdmonkey4321 (Jul 2, 2020)

Fizban said:


> View attachment 160790
> 
> Best score yet on my 9750H.
> Didn't beat the 10750H a few results back though, but not too far off either.
> ...



Nice! It should be noted that mine has an AVX2 offset of 3 on it though. So it isn't fully maxed out. Cinebench R20 has a fair bit of AVX instructions that can take advantage of the higher clockspeed. My unit is essentially running AVX instructions at 4.0ghz instead of 4.3ghz because of the offset.

You should test your single-core benchmark after a cold boot. Thermal velocity boost(tvb) is only applied if your laptop is under a certain temperature threshold(65 or 70C depending on the gen), and it also only lasts a short duration too. In order to ensure it takes full advantage of thermal velocity boost you need to make sure your laptop stays cool enough to use it. That's most likely why you haven't beaten the scores on Notebookcheck.


----------



## w@rrior (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 3, 2020)

Here's mine, for some reason I couldn't take a screen shot with cinebench and CPU z both in the foreground so here's a photo.

3900 @ stock settings or 3.6 GHz turbo
Cooling laptop air-cooling
Both scores here are actually my scores


----------



## Fizban (Jul 4, 2020)

New laptop, I question all the reviews claiming AMD murdered Intel with 4th gen Ryzen.

Not at all an Intel fanboy, I bought this laptop for the 2070 Super, going Intel was mandatory to get a GPU of that caliber. But, this Intel CPU is not getting smoked by AMD's mobile cpus unlike what all the reviews seem to be suggesting.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Fizban (Jul 4, 2020)

Undervolted to -125


----------



## odessouky (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi everyone
New to the forums
Just built the PC a few weeks ago.
*Cinebench R20 score: 9514*
MB: ASUS X570 TUF Gaming Plus WiFi
CPU: 3950X
Cooling: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 AIO
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 64GB 3600MHz
GPU: MSI Ventus GP OC 2070 Super

Only tweaks I did were enabling PBO in BIOS and DOCP for RAM

My Cinebench scores were constantly hovering between 9250 and 9380.

Yesterday I installed ASUS AI Suite 3, a utility that was downloaded with my motherboard software. For some reason CR20 jumped up to 9514.

HW Monitor showed boosts of 4690MHz on cores #0 & #1


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 10, 2020)

5.3ghz 10900k


----------



## Pugheaven (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## kehono5246 (Jul 17, 2020)

Best bang for the buck. Asian edition 300$ US PC


----------



## Fizban (Jul 18, 2020)

Seems like a really low score. My i7-9750H has scored higher, and really shouldn't be doing so IMO.


----------



## heky (Jul 18, 2020)

Fizban said:


> Seems like a really low score. My i7-9750H has scored higher, and really shouldn't be doing so IMO.


Your chip is 6 cores 12 threads, his is 6 cores 6 threads. Your chip also has a higher clock speed. So how is his chip supposed to be faster again?


----------



## Fizban (Jul 18, 2020)

I misread it, thought it was a 3600, not a 3500.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 19, 2020)

Direct die 10900k 5.5GHZ


----------



## kehono5246 (Jul 20, 2020)

Fizban said:


> Seems like a really low score. My i7-9750H has scored higher, and really shouldn't be doing so IMO.



I could push more, but for 4.5ghz i need 1.4v and 87c.. and 1.45 v 4.7ghz but in 6s my temp is 90c+ 
Max score i believe around 53x and 33xx, i did it back then when i really bored

With above 1.3v 4.4ghz, my temp never hit 80c.
Considering this is with a 10$ used cpu air cooler (with bonus 6x 12cm case fan lol), i called this a win. Perfectly balanced.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi,
This thread hasn't been updated since May 8th 
Is the op okay ?


----------



## Shailene Reddy (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi. I have a Ryzen 9 3900x running on the MSI X570 Prestige Creation motherboard. CPU is water cooled. 16gb corsair ram that is 3200 but I increase it to 3400. Cpu running at 44.75. Stable. Ran aida64 almost 6 hours stress testing and there was no crash. Also ran cinebench r20 few times, 5 to be exact one after the other and it's perfect. I did clock each ccx in the bios. Noticed 2 are strong and 2 week  example, in ccd 0, ccx 0 was stronger than ccx 1 and in ccd 1, ccx 0 was weaker than ccx 1 and this is how I got my stable clock with a good score oh and I'm pretty sure i did all of this at a decent voltage.  Lol..took weeks..


----------



## uco73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## JoeD (Jul 23, 2020)

CPU Test



 

OpenGL Test






CPU Multicore Test






Single Core Test


----------



## Othnark (Jul 25, 2020)

Here ya go, 3600xt doing some work.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2020)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 25, 2020)

3700X PBO on


----------



## VeniaLiz (Jul 25, 2020)

Hey guys,
here are my results.
Stable OC: 4350 MHz (24Threads) 1.3V
Max Temp: 69°C (noice)
Cooled with EK-AIO 360 D-RGB





kthxbye


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 26, 2020)

Nice temps and score, the GPU sag though


----------



## VeniaLiz (Jul 26, 2020)

hzy4 said:


> Nice temps and score, the GPU sag though


Yeah, thanks to my old shitty MB (It was a rog B350-F). 
I will buy a new GPU next month.


----------



## Othnark (Jul 28, 2020)

3900X showed up to work today, decided to do a thing:


----------



## heky (Jul 28, 2020)

Othnark said:


> 3900X showed up to work today, decided to do a thing:


Nice scores man! Congrats! What settings did you use for that? (Cpu voltage, Ram voltage, etc.)


----------



## sounik (Jul 28, 2020)

r5 3600@4.55ghz  paired with 3733/cl16 memory


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 28, 2020)

sounik said:


> r5 3600@4.55ghz  paired with 3733/cl16 memory


Are you sure that’s safe for longevity of the CCD?


----------



## sounik (Jul 28, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Are you sure that’s safe for longevity of the CCD?


That was only for the test. I use daily at 4.2ghz with 1.2v


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 29, 2020)

Othnark said:


> 3900X showed up to work today, decided to do a thing:


Ok we waited long enough, how did you get 550pts single core? It can't be default or pbo, has to be some crazy high voltage right?


----------



## Othnark (Jul 31, 2020)

hzy4 said:


> Ok we waited long enough, how did you get 550pts single core? It can't be default or pbo, has to be some crazy high voltage right?



No, it's a well cooled 3900x, BCLK at 104.2, Asus (unique) OC mode disable feature, and 3810 MT/s at tight timings.

Err I think that was done at 103.8 bclk, but w/e same difference.

No crazy voltage, LLC at 1, Scalar at 2, auto OC at 0mhz, offset vcore at "-, auto". As I recall, 4750ish MHz is about 1.45v, floating up and down a bit.

PBO at 225 PPT, 225 EDC, 115 TDC.

The key is temp, bclk + Asus only feature.

This is what the 3900xt should have delivered out of the box stock, however, AMD failed with the single core boost algorithm on it.


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 31, 2020)

Othnark said:


> No, it's a well cooled 3900x, BCLK at 104.2, Asus (unique) OC mode disable feature, and 3810 MT/s at tight timings.
> 
> Err I think that was done at 103.8 bclk, but w/e same difference.
> 
> ...


Any chance you start a new thread on this and post some overclocking thoughts on Ryzen 3000 BCLK OC?


----------



## Othnark (Jul 31, 2020)

hzy4 said:


> Any chance you start a new thread on this and post some overclocking thoughts on Ryzen 3000 BCLK OC?



Work in progress, post is "awaiting approval"...








						Zen 2 OCing... The right way?
					

No TL/DR, read or don't read, w/e not bothered either way.  Overclocking Zen 2 is not as straight-forward as some would like to believe, it is not an Intel, so stop treating it like one.  I am not a fanboi of either camp, so please don't think I'm bashing Intel methodology, it's simply...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## RemiKo (Aug 4, 2020)

All air cooling.

3900X @ 1.36v

3950X @ 1.30v







And my daily 24/7 setup
3950X @ PBO, 4x16GB DR 3800MHz CL18 @ 1.35v


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## md2003 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2020)

WTH is up with your cores reporting all over the place?


----------



## Nephilim666 (Aug 5, 2020)

All stock. https://valid.x86.fr/3t0fhq
Custom Loop.


----------



## md2003 (Aug 5, 2020)

@Caring1 
That's normal, when normal windows power plan, CPU's power saving states and EIST are enabled.


----------



## hzy4 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Aug 5, 2020)

Changed boards change cpu change gpu.

Didn't think that K10 was so much faster from K8!

got a 700mhz bump in speed, but the thing is almost 3x times faster than Sempron Le 1150!

This on an Asus M3A79TD deluxe, GPU was swtiched from two HD 3470 in crudfire, to single HD 3870.

didn't two HD 3470 would get bottleneck but they where by the Sempron Le 1150.

makes me want to put in this Sempron 140in a M4A89TD pro/usb3 to unlock the other core.

Boards 8 pin cpu plug is messed up, it's missing a pin in it. I've only got one other computer with DDR3 ram:/


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 5, 2020)

My work macbook air

i5-4260U


----------



## hzy4 (Aug 7, 2020)

3700x PBO bug, Scalar 10x, +200Mhz


----------



## jdjwk (Aug 8, 2020)

Dug into some old hardware that I had a while ago fx 8120 on aio water still working to see how hard it'll go before I kill it


----------



## SlowSam (Aug 9, 2020)

i9-9900KS 5.350GHz
Dominator Platinum 32GB DDR4 3200
Cooler Master ML360R AIO


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 9, 2020)

Did not realize there was a newer version (20.060)  until I saw @SlowSam post.

Thought I would give it a try:


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 16, 2020)

Rebuilt my loop and replaced kryonaut paste with conductonaut liquid metal and was able to stabilize 5.2GHz with 4.7GHz Cache for the following score:


Stablized 4.9GHz Cache and improved a few points:


----------



## EmperorOfFinland (Aug 25, 2020)

3800x running at stock frequencies without PBO with boostfrequencies made go longer on the bios. chip has gotten some damage from 1.45V cinebenching so it no longer really boosts up at all. -25 to -75mhz off from the boost.

Ram is 3600mhz CL17 ram that i overclocked to 3733mhz and made the fabric run at 1866mhz.
Gameperformance has not improved though at all despite adding bandwidth and lower latency on the ram.
So yeah i guess this is as far as this goes on this ram/coolersetup. Littlebit dissapointed at how it benches despite working on it for 6 months every now and then.
I think i will keep this degraded chip, (only hits 4.2ghz allcore with 1.3v) as is for now since atleast it still works.

CPU Cooler: H150i 360mm radiator with 3 fans. does not go above 70-75C when cinebenching.


----------



## xac81 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 31, 2020)

Best I can do.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 31, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Best I can do.
> View attachment 167213


Don't mean to torture you, but would like to see a single-core run too


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 31, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Rebuilt my loop and replaced kryonaut paste with conductonaut liquid metal and was able to stabilize 5.2GHz with 4.7GHz Cache for the following score:
> View attachment 165699
> 
> Stablized 4.9GHz Cache and improved a few points:
> View attachment 165743



What did you do to stabilize the cache? is it just abit more volts, and if so what are you running for 4.9?


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 31, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> What did you do to stabilize the cache? is it just abit more volts, and if so what are you running for 4.9?


I had been running 4.7GHz cache with 5.0GHz core, so when I uppped the voltage to stabilize 5.2GHz core, I hadn't touch the cache yet.  Once 5.2GHz core was stabilized, then's when I realized I should try raising the cache.  Luckily, I didn't need to bump voltage, because simply increasing the cache and re-running my stress tests didn't cause Linux MCE or Windows WHEA's.  I do blender open data benchmark full suite for base stability, then 4hours of Real Bench 2.56.  Followed with 20x compiles of Linux kernel and 5x compiles of GCC.


----------



## jlewis02 (Sep 1, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Don't mean to torture you, but would like to see a single-core run too


Will have to wait for cooler temps outside.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 1, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Will have to wait for cooler temps outside.



Cooler temps for a single core? 

I feel like this is about to get spicy.


----------



## Gegu (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi guys, here are my results:

Ryzen 3900X without OC. Stock settings. PBO off. Undervolted - 0.1V Power Plan sz Ryzen Balanced V4.

RAM G.Skill Tridentz Neo 32GB DDR4 (4x8GB) 3800mhz CL14 Timings tightened to 14-13-13-13-19-40 1.5V Also tightened subtimings.

Cooled with AIO Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 (push-pull config).

Temperature during C20 run - 64°C


----------



## AsRock (Sep 5, 2020)

6 cores at 4.4 and 6 at 4.2 at 1.30v, might fiddle with a bit more.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 5, 2020)

Not bad for a mobile chip.


----------



## FuRaTriPa (Sep 9, 2020)

configuration that I use 24/7 for games.


----------



## slightofhand (Sep 15, 2020)

Wet Cooling


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 19, 2020)

5.3ghz 8ccores/8threads


----------



## Elmahra (Oct 3, 2020)

Bought new memory today: 

PBO enabled. Arctic LF2 240 aio. Max 71°. Sits around 4.2 GHz effective.


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 3, 2020)

New config I'm trying out as a daily instead of my R7 1700. 8700K @ 5GHz w/ Giga Z270 Gaming 3.

Seems a little slow for 5GHz but this os install is around 3 years old so that's a likely reason.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 3, 2020)

Well i said i wasnt going to overclock this 3900x on this b450 motherboad but idle hands do the devils work so here a littles bit of a overclock. ive a full custom loop.




quite chuffed with this chip, i have a feeling it would go a bit more with a x570 . stay safe guys.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 3, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> quite chuffed with this chip, i have a feeling it would go a bit more with a x570 . stay safe guys.


What's ClockTuner for Ryzen get you?








						ClockTuner for Ryzen (CTR) Guide by 1USMUS
					

In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen, a handy tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, Ryzen 3000 performance.... Introduction




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 3, 2020)

ive never heard of it bud, i just use ryzen master. ill have a gander at it in the morning gaming at the mo. thanks.
sunday- ive just had a read through and downloaded, its a interesting program i will have a play with it but not too sure if this motherboard will take anymore because of the vrm it was getting up near 100c well 96c when doing cb20 yesterday and ive got a fan on it, ive got over 20c to play with on the cpu temp, im hoping to get a good deal on a good x570 on black friday "fingers crossed".


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 4, 2020)

Finally updated my win10 install to 1903 coming from 1703. Score @ 5GHz is now looking about right.

8700K @ 5GHz core/4.7GHz cache on custom water.


----------



## chris189 (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 6, 2020)

thought id best run a cinnibench R15 to compare with me R2O.



dos the score board still get updated ?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 7, 2020)

OOps forgot to put my core clock its 4.350ghz on both 15 and 20. sorry .


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 11, 2020)

Core i5 4670K at 4.4GHz and 1.38V getting some decent numbers. I've noticed that my chip in particular seems to have an extra notch of single core performance, not sure why. Most 4670K's running at this speed will be getting 630 to 650cb. And this is a very lazy overclock with a 44x all-core multiplier and an adaptive core voltage. Completely stable on my Asus Z97-E board and Hyper 212X.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 12, 2020)

just to let you know all know i spoke to the guy the whos doing this score board the other day and the scoreboard isnt getting updated untill or after the 5000 cpu launch, kinda counter productive i know but thats just how it is the guys just too bizzy.


----------



## StaticVapour (Oct 12, 2020)

Athlon 3000G @ 3.8Ghz / 1.312V on stock cooler. Vega 3 is also overclocked to 1.5Ghz, single stick of Corsair ValueSelect RAM @ 2733Mhz

dum dum me took the screenshot with wrong tab for memory in CPU-Z.. Also with stuff running background
EDIT: MSI B450M-A PRO MAX is the motherboard


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## jesdals (Oct 12, 2020)

Doing some testing



Still havent found the key to 1900MHz Infinity fabric - looking forward to a 5000 series upgrade


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 13, 2020)

i will be adding some 10800 and up series and 5000 series, the rest i dont have time for and im curious how the new ones stack


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 14, 2020)

hay bro thanks for sorting the scoreboard. im in the wrong place im beating that* 7920X* and ive just got a better score to boot  . this time @4.375.


----------



## Oldandslow (Oct 14, 2020)

I just built a new desktop computer after using my old one for six years. I'm happy with the new build and hope I will be for another six years.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> ThrashZone---10900k---10c/20t---@5300---557---6949---custom water
> 
> View attachment 157537


@T4C Fantasy 
Hi,
Nice to see you are okay and were updating this board 
This was off page 61 unless there is something wrong with it there are also lots of other subs not added yet.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 15, 2020)

@ThrashZone
How many degree u got with additional mora3? After shunt mod, my water temp goes up to 5c so Im thinking about 1 more mora3.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> @ThrashZone
> How many degree u got with additional mora3? After shunt mod, my water temp goes up to 5c so Im thinking about 1 more mora3.


Hi,
Haven't really tested with the mora too much I do have two of the 360mm 
Think just one lowered ambient water temp by 3c
There was another option posted on ocn by CptSpig though more like three combined 60mm rads probably will cool better but add restriction 

Mora's have less restriction because they are built like an air conditioning coil so just bends and no soldering inside but as I said this is likely better cooling








						Phobya G-Changer Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator 60mm
					

The absolute High-End radiator with excellent price-performance ratio! The new Phobya radiators offer top-of-the-line cooling performance combined with excellent appearance and high-grade build quality. The Phobya radiators of the new Xtreme series belong to the absolute High-end heat exchangers...




					www.performance-pcs.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi,
ThrashZone---9940x---14c/28t---@4900---510---9022---custom water modified Optimus sigV2


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 16, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> ThrashZone---9940x---14c/28t---@4900---510---9022---custom water modified Optimus sigV2
> 
> View attachment 172029


i added your 9940X because we didnt have one 

there's a bunch of combo breakers in there if you know what i mean xD


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i added your 9940X because we didnt have one
> 
> there's a bunch of combo breakers in there if you know what i mean xD


Hi,
Yeah I had to fill that scoring space


----------



## pm5k00 (Oct 18, 2020)

Ryzen 7 3700X (bronze sample according to Ryzen CTR v1.1 beta 3)
CCX1 4.275 CCX2 4.250 Vcore 1.325mv
32GB (2x16) 3733 C16 1.35v
MSI B350
CM 212 Air Cooler


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 18, 2020)

pm5k00 said:


> bronze sample according to Ryzen CTR v1.1 beta 3)


dos that program give you that imfo ? ive got the program but not used it yet. great R20 score buddy.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 18, 2020)

Here is mine with 4 sticks ram. 
Noctua D15S Air Cooler.
Vcore=1.368v. This is not my daily setup. I just tried to max out. 
Ambient temp is 22°c set in AC.


----------



## pm5k00 (Oct 18, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> dos that program give you that imfo ? ive got the program but not used it yet. great R20 score buddy.



Yes, after you run the diagnostic it will give you a rating. thanks.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 19, 2020)

I finally broke 4k.



Spoiler: Pix or dinnae 'appen










I think breaking the record would take a purpose built memory kit and lots of tuning. 2x 16 GB is certainly not optimal for this benchmark. Air cooling as per my system specs.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 19, 2020)

well done , yes theres allways a bit more to be had but id be very happy with your score for a 1700 non X.


----------



## Ricktheslickster (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## droopyRO (Oct 19, 2020)

That 8600*K *needs some overclocking love. Just like mine. I`m still unsure if i should delid it, since the warranty just expired


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 19, 2020)

droopyRO said:


> That 8600*K *needs some overclocking love. Just like mine. I`m still unsure if i should delid it, since the warranty just expired
> View attachment 172389


Your temps aren't looking great.


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 19, 2020)

Bit of a meh SS will EDIT another run later


----------



## owen10578 (Oct 19, 2020)

Air cooled Noctua NH-D15S + 3x Noctua IPPC 3000 fans 3900X with PBO EDC=1 bug and 103MHz BCLK. Single core boosts at up to 4.788GHz like the screenshot and multi core boosts to ~4.325GHz. It's semi-stable since it crashes out on random things occasionally even if it passes 1500%+ hcl memtest and an overnight cinebench loop run as well as premiere pro renders. So I don't daily this setting but use 102MHz BCLK instead which is rock solid stable.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 21, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Your temps aren't looking great.


Obviously. That is why i said 


droopyRO said:


> I`m still unsure if i should delid it


The VRM MOS is high too, so i think i will keep it as it is, i can undervolt it and keep it as backup. It all depends on the price and local availability of the Ryzen 5600X.


----------



## olegdjus (Oct 22, 2020)

• MSI MEG Z490 ACE;
• Intel Core i9-10900K 5400 MHz / 1.38 V (Ring 5200 MHz);
• Team Group T-Force Xtreem Gaming 2x8 GB 4500 MHz CL16;
• Custom watercool system;
• Corsair RM1000i;
• LD PC-V4 
574/7116


----------



## rethcirE (Oct 23, 2020)

I believe 3104 should be a record for i7-8750H on Air Cooling (factory laptop fans). Roughly 22C ambient, and a bit of fiddling with Park Control, ThrottleStop, and Windows Power Plan settings. 3.9GHz steady all the way home, no power or thermal throttling. Faster memory might be my only route now...


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 23, 2020)

CB_20: 5011
9900K @ 5GHz with -2 AVX2 offset


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 24, 2020)

EDIT:

Re-ran with HWiNFO. 

New 32GB RAM kit.


----------



## plat (Oct 25, 2020)

Here's my attempt:


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 25, 2020)

I suppose I had to install and run CB sooner or later. 

From my main PC:





And from my new $215 laptop


----------



## olegdjus (Nov 8, 2020)

*• ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (Wi-Fi);
• AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 4900-4750 MHz;
• G.Skill Trident Z (F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW) 2x16 GB 3733 MHz CL14;
• ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti STRIX OC;
• Custom watercool;
• Corsair RM1000i;
• LD PC-V4* 
632/12549


----------



## Gegu (Nov 8, 2020)

olegdjus said:


> *• ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (Wi-Fi);
> • AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 4900-4750 MHz;
> • G.Skill Trident Z (F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW) 2x16 GB 3733 MHz CL14;
> • ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti STRIX OC;
> ...


How the hell you have cpu temp under 20 C? ^^


----------



## rethcirE (Nov 9, 2020)

Okay I'll stop now. Right now holding the #1 spot on HWBOT for the 8750H.









						t0bimaru`s Cinebench - R20 score: 3148 cb with a Core i7 8750H
					

The Core i7 8750H @ 3900MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R20 benchmark. t0bimaruranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				




*3148*

i7-8750H
Air Cooling (laptop)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 10, 2020)

Looking for 5000 series runs to add, only 10800+ and 5000 series


----------



## birdie (Nov 11, 2020)

DOWNLOAD​
Version 23 of the benchmark has been released and it now supports Apple's M1 SoC. This bench takes forever to complete by default. To fix it: File -> Advanced Benchmark -> Minimum Test Duration: Off

Post your scores and specify your setup:

CPU and whether and how it's overclocked
RAM and its timings
Any other tweaks
Windows version and build
Thanks!

My results (room temp 18°C):

ST: 1302 (58°C)
MT: 12291 (66°C)
Setup:

Ryzen 7 3700X, undervolted, -0.05V
DDR4 3600 16-19-17-36 1T 4x16GB
Windows 10 LTSC 1809 build 17763


----------



## Megablast (Nov 11, 2020)

MC Score  12934 (62°C)
SC  Score  1243

Minimum test duration off

Ryzen 3700x @ 4.15ghz vcore 1.20v
Gskill Ripjaws V DDR4 3600mhz 2x16gb [ 16-22-22-42 ]
MSI B450m Mortar PBO off
W10 20H1
Edit : MC temp added


----------



## frostybe3r (Nov 11, 2020)

W-3175X @stock
192gb @3200 cl14


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 11, 2020)

i9 10850k 5.1 Ghz Core / 4.8 Ghz Cache
(2x16GB) G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16
W10 Pro Latest Version (20H2)

Edit:
forgot single core


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 11, 2020)

3200G stock
2x8Gb - 3200 - CL16
W10 - 19041


----------



## damric (Nov 11, 2020)

My results:

ST: 1300
MT: 10190
Setup:

Ryzen 5 3600 @4.35GHz
32GB RAM @3800MT/s 16-19-19-39 CR1
Windows 10 Pro 1909


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 11, 2020)

Spec on the left.


----------



## rethcirE (Nov 11, 2020)

i7-8750H (-250mV core/150mV cache) @ 3.9GHz (stock locked)
16GBx2 PC2666 Overclocked to 2993MHz 16-18-18-36 1T
Throttle Stop, Park Control
Windows 10 Pro, 20H2, 19042.630
My Results:

*ST - 1079
MT - 8149*

This pulled 63W from my little laptop CPU!


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 11, 2020)

@birdie Do you plan to setup a spreadsheet including all the scores? If not it may be best to let @T4C Fantasy handle this, assuming he wants to.


----------



## Glaceon (Nov 11, 2020)

My results (room temp 20-25°C):

ST: 1326 (61°C)
MT: 18247 (74°C)
MT test ran for 10 minutes, ST one for 20 minutes
Setup:

Ryzen 9 3900X, stock
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 16-19-19-39-58 1T 2x16GB, FCLK 1800
Windows 10 20H2 build 19042.630
AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch B, BIOS Ver. 1202 (ROG Strix B550-F), AMD Chipset Drivers 2.10.13.408, Ryzen Balanced power plan
NH-D15 Chromax Black with a single fan and 80% max fan speed, NT-H2 paste
BIOS Settings:
- CPPC: Enabled
- CPPC Preferred Cores: Enabled
- Global C-State Control: Enabled
- Power Supply Idle Control: Low Current Idle
- SVM: Enabled
- DRAM Voltage: 1.37v
- D.O.C.P. Profile: Enabled (3600-16-19-19-39)
Picture of single core benchmark including HWiNFO window to observe boost behavior:


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## plat (Nov 11, 2020)

Multi-Core-->  9066
Single-Core--> 1291

CPU:  i9 9900 set to High Performance in Windows Power Options
RAM:  GSkill 2x8 GB @ 3200mHz 16-18-18-38
OS:     Windows 10 Insiders build 19042.630



Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 11, 2020)

CPU: 3700X @ small PBO - 83A, 1x
RAM: 32GB 3733 16-19-19-37
Board: B550M TUF WIFI
OS: Windows 20H1

ST: 1305
MT: 12639

That's a full run multi score, so about 10 minutes worth of back-to-back. For single run MT, add about 200 points to that for slightly higher boost.

All the single run results in this thread have * after the score, all full runs do not.


----------



## Glaceon (Nov 11, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> That's a full run multi score, so about 10 minutes worth of back-to-back. For single run, add about 200 points to that.


Should probably mention that in mine as well since I did a full 10 minutes worth of the multi-core test thinking it's normal.

Add 20 minutes to the single-core one since my CPU finished faster than the Cinebench timer and it had to do it again...


----------



## Sir_Crystal (Nov 11, 2020)

My results (room temp 22-23°C):

ST: 1345 EDIT: 1349 with Real Time Priority
MT: 10544
Probably can get more ST since I ran it at High instead of RealTime priority
Setup:

Intel i7-9700k 5.0ghz 1.3v
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 CL14 OC'ed 4000 16-17-17-34 2T 2x8GB
DRAM Voltage: 1.5V
Windows 10 2004 build 19041.572
1602 Asus BIOS on Z390-F Gaming
NZXT Kraken X63 PushPull


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2020)

@birdie - Any chance you're going to create a table of results (can pilfer one from Thrashzone's thread) or is this just going to be another bowl of data in a massive thread (which is useless for comparison)?

Anyway, I'll throw mine in the pile (worked while this was running, lol). Untweaked daily driver settings. Surely both scores can be improved significantly, especially the MT.

ST:  1169 (59C)
MT: 19154 (76C)

i9-10980XE @ 4.5 GHz 18c/18t (HT off), Custom water
4x8GB DDR4 3600 CL16
W10 20H2


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 11, 2020)

Sir_Crystal said:


> Windows 10 20H2 build 19041.572


20H2 is build 19042.xxx



Type winver into search on the taskbar.


----------



## selyemretek (Nov 11, 2020)

MC: 12239208 points, kinda OK, I had high hopes for the CPU.
SC: Didn't even bother checking out, it will be better than your MC score.

This is the second time I try to download it, might post some useful score after some bug fixes


----------



## Glaceon (Nov 11, 2020)

selyemretek said:


> MC: 12239208


4600H, hah, more like Threadripper 9990X


----------



## LittleKonae (Nov 11, 2020)

My stuff


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 11, 2020)

Post your Cinebench R23 Score
					

Download Cinebench R23  Benchmarks FFXV Benchmark   Cinebench R23 "Multi" Scores are clickable, leading to the original post.  NameCPUCoreClockSingleMultiCooling mirrormaxEPYC 7742 (x2)128C/256T@ 3160 MHz 100981 cbAir nepuEPYC 770264C/128T@ 2499 MHz 48844 cbAir Bret WeeksRyzen Threadripper...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




ill be accepting limited amount of submissions, read the rules please


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 11, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> All the single run results in this thread have * after the score, all full runs do not.



Oh that explains the annoying asterik.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Nov 11, 2020)

*ST: 1315
MT: 18344*

Ryzen 9 3900X, stock
32 GB DDR4 3600 CL16 4x8GB
Windows 10 Pro 20H2 build 19042.610


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm not sure I will do any runs now. My old i7 980x will not put up any real fight and I have taken the first step to a new setup. Just waiting for Zen 3/ampere to get in stock again. When ever that happens

But if there are interest in what an old i7 980x can do, let me know.


----------



## frostybe3r (Nov 11, 2020)

Just a basic stock cpu.

MT - 33476
ST is like 1090, didn't really check, don't usually use just 1 core @_@
192gb 3200 14-14-14-28


----------



## londiste (Nov 11, 2020)

R23

i5-8400 stock (4.0 GHz ST, 3.8 GHz MT)
DDR4-3200 CL16

MT: 5947p
ST: 1058p


----------



## Jawz (Nov 11, 2020)

i7-4790K
5.0-5.0-4.9-4.9GHz 
1.376V
Corsair H150i, push-pull


----------



## rethcirE (Nov 11, 2020)

i7-8750H (-250mV core/-150mV cache) @ 3.9GHz (stock locked)
16GBx2 PC2666 Overclocked to 2993MHz 16-18-18-36 1T
Throttle Stop, Park Control
Windows 10 Pro, 20H2, 19042.630
My Results:

*ST - 1105
MT - 8164*

Not too shabby!


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 11, 2020)

Gegu said:


> How the hell you have cpu temp under 20 C? ^^


He put his pc to a fridge to bench or he lives in the North Pole.


----------



## Det0x (Nov 11, 2020)

3950x with Fmax PBO enabled
Ek custom watercooling @ 20 degrees ambient

1400 singlethread and 26k multithread in R23


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 11, 2020)

- 3700x @ stock
-16GB 3600MHz @ 14-16-15-30 (For some reason I had Infinity Fabric uncoupled and it's running at 1700MHz lol)
-Be Quiet! Dark Rock Slim


----------



## Det0x (Nov 12, 2020)

A few of my earlier r20 scores:

3950X @ EK custom water, Fmax PBO enabled, ambient around 15 degrees.




3950X @ EK custom water, static OC @ 4.35-4.5ghz, ambient around 25 degrees. (could tweak this score a few hundreds points higher if i wanted)


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 12, 2020)

3700x with PBO Enabled
16GB RAM @ 3600
Scythe Ninja 5
MT - 12514 / ST - 1290

RAM @ 3733
MT - 12551  / ST - 1302


----------



## erek (Nov 12, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> 3700x with PBO Enabled
> 16GB RAM @ 3600
> Scythe Ninja 5
> MT - 12514 / ST - 1290


impressed?


----------



## harm9963 (Nov 12, 2020)

Torturer test


----------



## erek (Nov 12, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> Torturer test   View attachment 175355


+20% on your 1080 Ti Power Limit?  pretty hardcore


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 12, 2020)

How comparable are the R20 & R23 scores, if at all?


----------



## owen10578 (Nov 12, 2020)

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X PBO + EDC Bug + 102MHz BCLK (All core turbo about 4.260GHz, Single core 4.64-4.698GHz)
Gigabyte Aorus X570i Pro Wifi
Noctua NH-D15S + 3x IPPC 3000
Team Dark 3600MHz CL18 at 3740MHz CL16

Looks like I need some Ryzen 5000 sauce to beat Intel's Tiger Lake on single thread lol


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 12, 2020)

My HP Envy lappy 
-Ryzen 5 3500u (15w config)
-16GB 2400MHz RAM


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 12, 2020)

5600X with no overclock, just XMP and PBO2.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2020)

Turns out my system was totally unstable with R23, and would just hard crash at 4.3

at 4.1 its fine so i guess it uncovered a hidden instability and i gotta rework things all over again


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why isn't R23 a separate thread?


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 12, 2020)

Air cooling Scythe Mugen 2
turbo core 3.1ghz
all core 2.6ghz
Basically stock except ram is set to 1600mhz











I'm at the bottom right ?
Maybe I'll go run this on that Sempron 140 to keep dead last lol

edit: I have cool & quiet on 
I'm not sure how I got 3.1ghz to show on the first picture it was idle :-/ 
seems to bounce around a lot.


----------



## frostybe3r (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Tralalak (Nov 12, 2020)

*VIA QuadCore C4650 2.0GHz*

Single-Core: 209
Multi-Core: 733


----------



## mirrormax (Nov 12, 2020)

Seems scaling past 128threads still isn't great, 66k if I run 128threads, 88k at 256threads.
still better than r20 I suspect as I could get nowhere close to Overclocked 3990x.

dual Epyc 7742 (unlocked), overclocked to 3.02ghz all core on air. 3200mhz ecc.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 12, 2020)

mirrormax said:


> Seems scaling past 128threads still isn't great, 66k if I run 128threads, 88k at 256threads.
> still better than r20 I suspect as I could get nowhere close to Overclocked 3990x.
> 
> dual Epyc 7742 (unlocked), overclocked to 3.02ghz all core on air. 3200mhz ecc.



How many milliseconds did it take for the render to finish?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 12, 2020)

This old mule still kicking..
X79 Sabertooth
Xeon 2650 V2 8c/16t (OC 3,4Ghz All cores/turbo 3,85Ghz)
34Gb ddr3 1510Mhz
Air cooled/Max temp 64c


----------



## frostybe3r (Nov 12, 2020)

mirrormax said:


> Seems scaling past 128threads still isn't great, 66k if I run 128threads, 88k at 256threads.
> still better than r20 I suspect as I could get nowhere close to Overclocked 3990x.
> 
> dual Epyc 7742 (unlocked), overclocked to 3.02ghz all core on air. 3200mhz ecc.
> ...


Don't eng samples die a little more everytime you turn off your system lol?


----------



## PerfectWave (Nov 12, 2020)

Det0x said:


> A few of my earlier r20 scores:
> 
> 3950X @ EK custom water, Fmax PBO enabled, ambient around 15 degrees.
> View attachment 175344
> ...


damn 15° ambient ...


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Nov 12, 2020)

i7-6700, Hyper 212X
3.7GHz for Multi Core
4.0GHz for Single Core


----------



## Sir_Crystal (Nov 12, 2020)

My results (room temp 22-23°C):

ST: 1362
MT: 10719
Setup:

Intel i7-9700k 5.1ghz 1.36v
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 CL14 OC'ed 4000 16-17-17-34 2T 2x8GB
DRAM Voltage: 1.5V
Windows 10 2004 build 19042.630
1602 Asus BIOS on Asus Z390-F Gaming
NZXT Kraken X63 PushPull


----------



## tvamos (Nov 12, 2020)

Ryzen 3600, all stock 
ST: 1213
MT: 9080


----------



## jral (Nov 12, 2020)

I like the new 10 minute test as it takes thermal throttling to account. I think I need a new case and cooler.



I boosted my pump and fans and did another run. Currently just running two b-die sticks. Let's see the difference when my new memory arrives,  when actually using quad channel memory.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 12, 2020)

i9 10850k 5.1 Ghz Core / 4.8 Ghz Cache
(2x16GB) G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16
W10 Pro Latest Version (20H2)


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 12, 2020)

New version, gotta run one too. 

4.8GHz 10980XE
4x8GB 4000MHz CL15 
Cooling: Water

Score: 28722


----------



## frostybe3r (Nov 12, 2020)

Intel Xeon W-3175X @4.5GHz AVX2, 68c max temp.

15c coolant temp.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 12, 2020)

6950X (10C/20T), all core 4.0GHz and single core 4.2GHz
Air cooling
Multi: 12438
Single: 1053


----------



## heky (Nov 12, 2020)

My results (room temp 20-22°C):

ST: 1314 (50°C)
MT: 19896 (66°C)
ST and MT test ran for 10 minutes
Setup:

Ryzen 9 3900X, CCD0 @ 4.4Ghz CCD1 @ 4.2Ghz @ 1.2625v
Patriot Viper Steel 16-16-16-32-48 1T 4x8GB, FCLK 1900
Windows 10 20H2 build 19042.630
AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch C, BIOS Ver. 7C36v1B  (MSI X570 Prestige Creation), AMD Chipset Drivers 2.10.13.408, 1usmus Ryzen Universal power plan
EKWB Phoenix 360 with fans @ 50%, Pump @ 100%
BIOS Settings:
- CPPC: Enabled
- CPPC Preferred Cores: Enabled
- Global C-State Control: Enabled
- Power Supply Idle Control: Low Current Idle
- DRAM Voltage: 1.38v
- D.O.C.P. Profile: Disabled (4400-19-19-19-39)


----------



## fero90 (Nov 12, 2020)

Setup:

Ryzen 5 5600x Stock PBO Auto
Corsair LPX 3600 mhz 16-19-19-39 1:1
Windows 10 2004
MSI B550M Mortar AGESA 1.1.0.0
AIO CM 120mm


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 12, 2020)

Ryzen 5 3600
Max PBO
Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi

R23 ST



R23 MT





R20


----------



## HTC (Nov 12, 2020)

mirrormax said:


> Seems scaling past 128threads still isn't great, 66k if I run 128threads, 88k at 256threads.
> still better than r20 I suspect as I could get nowhere close to Overclocked 3990x.
> 
> dual Epyc 7742 (unlocked), overclocked to 3.02ghz all core on air. 3200mhz ecc.
> ...



You built up a "small lead" there ...


----------



## frostybe3r (Nov 12, 2020)

Lmao, it's quite funny how biased this benchmark is for AMD, 4.3GHz 3970X gets 50K, 4.5GHz W-3175X 40K.

In the real world(blender, vray, premier pro, etc) w-3175x beats the Threadripper...


----------



## Stewen1967 (Nov 12, 2020)

ROG STRIX Z490-F GAMING
10700K (Stock) (Idle 27 Max 68 Celsius) No OC !
Predator 3200 Mhz (16 cl) 4 X 8 (32 GB) XMP
Thermaltake water 3.0 360 ARGB Sync
C-700P


----------



## rethcirE (Nov 12, 2020)

How is it my i7-8750H @ 4.1GHz ST is scoring slightly higher than a 6950X @ 4.2GHz ST? 1053 vs 1105 seems beyond margin of error?

The MT scores are more expected; 12438 (10C/20T) vs 8164 (6C/12T). Somewhat explained also by 140W vs 45W TDP. Just unsure how the single thread test is being judged.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 12, 2020)

rethcirE said:


> How is it my i7-8750H @ 4.1GHz ST is scoring slightly higher than a 6950X @ 4.2GHz ST? 1053 vs 1105 seems beyond margin of error?
> 
> The MT scores are more expected; 12438 (10C/20T) vs 8164 (6C/12T). Somewhat explained also by 140W vs 45W TDP. Just unsure how the single thread test is being judged.



8750H is Coffee Lake (Skylake). 6950X is Broadwell-E, Skylake had a number of IPC improvements over BW-E. Now that scores are inflated, differences semm bigger than before.

No telling how much stuff he had on in the background as well.


----------



## tvamos (Nov 12, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Ryzen 5 3600
> Max PBO
> Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi
> 
> ...


That's a bit low on multi R23, mine got 9080, and on computerbase de there are a lot bigger scores, 9500+


----------



## mirrormax (Nov 12, 2020)

frostybe3r said:


> Lmao, it's quite funny how biased this benchmark is for AMD, 4.3GHz 3970X gets 50K, 4.5GHz W-3175X 40K.
> 
> In the real world(blender, vray, premier pro, etc) w-3175x beats the Threadripper...


Does it though? Most benchmarks I've seen 3970 either beats it or is trading blows at much lower cost and tdp. I could be wrong though but I'd like to see the benchmarks


----------



## frostybe3r (Nov 12, 2020)

mirrormax said:


> Does it though? Most benchmarks I've seen 3970 either beats it or is trading blows at much lower cost and tdp. I could be wrong though but I'd like to see the benchmarks


All the reviews you've watched are of people being incapable of using the processor properly...

Linus: takes 1.5 hours to rebuild a prebuilt, loses two memory channels and runs it at 2.3ghz, 800mhz below stock

der8aeur: runs at 4.4ghz(not even intensive avx2) x24 cache 105c with ridiculously high latency ram

toms hardware: runs high latency ram without filling all the ram slots on the t-topology board, which in itself diminishes performance, runs at 110c 3.6ghz avx2, basically useless for a review

Jayztwocents: 6 dimms in a 12 dimm t top board and hits 100c+, didn't even test anything meaningful

Gamersnexus: ran at 110c and throttled in blender rendering the results incorrect for the clocks shown, ran crappy ram too

Ihad a 3970x in the past and sold it for the Xeon, at the same clocks the w3175x beats the Threadripper in rendering applications, avx and memory intensive workloads, I mean, you can challenge my own use of the processor if you want but I've already done it time and time again, zen 2 doesn't even have 256 data paths, 256 bit registers either, it's not a complete avx256 instruction, plus I use avx512 quite alot myself for rendering, simulation and transcoding.

Reviewers had absolutely no idea what they were doing with the system and it's genuinely annoying as someone who uses it daily.

3970X is a nice cheap alternative for HEDT 3d rendering/video, the 3990x is sortve a meme with the quad channel and high latency design, not for me, uh. 

Also I run this xeon at 4.5ghz avx2 no offset, it's pretty unmatched for performance in real world application


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 12, 2020)

One last bechmark for a decade old CPU now, before it will be taken out of duty as my main system. 2021 will be Zen 3 for me.

I7 980X oc to 4.4 GHz all core. AIR cooled by Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 12, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> One last bechmark for a decade old CPU now, before it will be taken out of duty as my main system. 2021 will be Zen 3 for me.
> 
> I7 980X oc to 4.4 GHz all core.


you didnt state cooling


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 12, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> you didnt state cooling



Cooling is AIR (Noctua NH-D14).


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 12, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Why isn't R23 a separate thread?


because ease of access to all scores  is more convenient for all of you, and me.



jral said:


> I like the new 10 minute test as it takes thermal throttling to account. I think I need a new case and cooler.View attachment 175389
> 
> I boosted my pump and fans and did another run. Currently just running two b-die sticks. Let's see the difference when my new memory arrives,  when actually using quad channel memory.View attachment 175395


i will add this strictly because these CPUs are rare to see in this thread, but i need to know your cooling and a cpuz shot anyways and clocks


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 12, 2020)

tvamos said:


> That's a bit low on multi R23, mine got 9080, and on computerbase de there are a lot bigger scores, 9500+


Mine's an early sample. Maybe a few weeks after release. So it doesn't clock very high. I saw 3975 Mhz on few cores during MT load, while 3925 Mhz was median I would say.
And there are some 8600 point score entries on computerbase.de listing as well: https://www.computerbase.de/2020-11/cinebench-r23-community-benchmarks/


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 12, 2020)

Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ 4,2GHz (Air cooling).
Result : *7995 MT*/*804 ST* 
(tested with default or 10 min stress setting).


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 12, 2020)

Btw @T4C Fantasy, my post also includes Cinebench R20 scores. Can you add it to the R20 table?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 12, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Btw @T4C Fantasy, my post also includes Cinebench R20 scores. Can you add it to the R20 table?


im limiting what is added, only R23

people will see it when they click on your R23 score though, which is one of the reasons i add links


----------



## mirrormax (Nov 12, 2020)

frostybe3r said:


> All the reviews you've watched are of people being incapable of using the processor properly...
> 
> Linus: takes 1.5 hours to rebuild a prebuilt, loses two memory channels and runs it at 2.3ghz, 800mhz below stock
> 
> ...


ok thats interesting, so all the reviewers struggled with overheating? i noticed you run a chiller of some sort? how does it do on air?
do you have some more benchmarks of your system somewhere? vray/corona/pugets premier etc.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 12, 2020)

Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition
Clockspeed: 4,275 MHz 1.24V (ClockTuner)


----------



## mirrormax (Nov 12, 2020)

forgot cpu-z also gained abit more score  ignore cpuz thinking its a TR and the clocks when OCed dont display right. they are 7742s just unlocked oems OCd to 3ghz with noctua air coolers.


----------



## Det0x (Nov 12, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> damn 15° ambient ...



At least i'm honest 

@ *T4C Fantasy*

I have a few r20 scores in post #1801 which can be added


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 12, 2020)

R23 run endless 6x passed and i canceld it


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 12, 2020)

Stocky McStockface 3900X: Temporary rig for WFH since I need moar coars than my regular 3700X and I have multiple 3900X just sitting in my office desk drawer.

Cooling: Stock AMD cooler, Stock fan speed switch setting (low)

Clocks: Stock 3.8GHz. Like, _really_ stock; Stock_er_ than out of the box by entering voltages manually and locking offset to 0, PBO disabled but boost/XFR enabled.

DDR4-3600 CL17 using XMP timings and 1800FCLK




This really should be the lowest-scoring 3900X on the board. If you're not getting at least these scores, you're doing something wrong - fix your rig and try again!


----------



## toname (Nov 12, 2020)

All info is in the attached photo plus additional info below:
Ambient Temp: 81F
Stock Cooler


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 12, 2020)

Update to my 3700x multicore (ST is actually slower so it can be ignored) score. This was pushing it to the limit with what I've got (I actually matched the IF to mem clock this time lol) and only running single passes to avoid losing the score to instability. With more cooling (and being able to bench outside where it is ~10c rather then ~23c) and maybe some more tinkering with the RAM  I could pick up a few more points but not bad for one of the early production and an average air cooler.
-All core 4225MHz @ 1.476V


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 13, 2020)

3700X - No PBO - IF @ 1900 - Mem @ 3800
Air cooled - NH-U12A


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 13, 2020)

the benchmark code is much much more efficient now, 4x smaller, loads a little bit faster but is easier to code now.


----------



## plat (Nov 13, 2020)

Here's my second posting.  It's a little better than the prev. in the duplicate, now-locked thread as I disabled several  programs running in the background this time.  



Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi,
R23
ThrashZone---9940x---14c/28t---@4900---1313---23567---custom water modified Optimus sigV2


----------



## tvamos (Nov 13, 2020)

Reupload with cpu-z, air cooling, cpu @stock.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 13, 2020)

heres mine with my 24/7 overclock of 4.250 at 1.285v it never got above 62c.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 13, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> heres mine with my 24/7 overclock of 4.250 at 1.285v it never got above 62c.


That's a nice quiet daily driver and you're not losing too much 1T performance, either....


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 13, 2020)

thanks bud, it cuts out all the spiky stuff what we get from boosting .


----------



## Palladium (Nov 13, 2020)

3600 stock, no PBO, -20mV Vcore offset, AGESA 1.0.0.3, 1usmus power plan:

R23 ST: 1235 points
R23 MT: 9361 points






Overperforming? Hope so.

EDIT: Best MT score now at 9446 pts after updating to latest BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6.


----------



## toname (Nov 13, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> R23
> ThrashZone---9940x---14c/28t---@4900---1313---23567---custom water modified Optimus sigV2
> 
> View attachment 175480


Wow... I know it's just me... I get paranoid.  When my CPU / GPU temp get that HOT.  Especially with my ambient temp being @ 81F/ 27C avg. Great Post.


----------



## owen10578 (Nov 13, 2020)

frostybe3r said:


> Intel Xeon W-3175X @4.5GHz AVX2, 68c max temp.
> 
> 15c coolant temp.



Didn't think anyone would be crazy enough to go use chilled water on a W3175X like intel demoed! That's awesome!


----------



## frostybe3r (Nov 13, 2020)

owen10578 said:


> Didn't think anyone would be crazy enough to go use chilled water on a W3175X like intel demoed! That's awesome!



Might aswell lol.


----------



## racer243l (Nov 13, 2020)

Last Hoorah of the 5Ghz 9900k cooled by an H150i Pro AiO before it get´s replaced by a 5950x next week


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 13, 2020)

@racer243l Should have run Single Thread as well.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 13, 2020)

racer243l said:


> Last Hoorah of the 5Ghz 9900k cooled by an H150i Pro AiO before it get´s replaced by a 5950x next weekView attachment 175517


Comboooo breakkker!


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 13, 2020)

Not too shabby for a laptop.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 13, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> Not too shabby for a laptop.


Ooh, might run my 2700U at 15W just to rattle off a test....


----------



## v12dock (Nov 13, 2020)

Just spawned a new AWS instance for work. I thought I would see what I could do before configuring it.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 13, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> That's a nice quiet daily driver and you're not losing too much 1T performance, either....


I thought I was losing out on performance for single thread until I ran R23, and scored 1275.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 13, 2020)

v12dock said:


> Just spawned a new AWS instance for work. I thought I would see what I could do before configuring it.


read submission rules please


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm guessing this is our first APU on this list for R23. Let's see if we can't beat some 3600 entries out here  

CPU: 4650G @ absolutely bone stock, 3.7GHz base 4.2GHz boost
RAM: 16GB DDR4-3933 16-17-17-36 @ 1.45V
Board: B550I Aorus AX, F11d w/ AGESA 1100C
Cooler: NH-U9S push-pull

ST: 1269
MT: 9412


----------



## Stewen1967 (Nov 13, 2020)

This is OC! 5 Ghz.
Although unnecessary.

Quicker than flies on a dung pile


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 13, 2020)

buildzoid said:


> This was me taking it easy:


you have any cpus u want to add? xD


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 13, 2020)

Stewen1967 said:


> This is OC! 5 Ghz.
> Although unnecessary.
> 
> Quicker than flies on a dung pile


This Ryzen 7 3800X only needs 4,275MHz to match that score.



Imagine what the score would be at 5 GHz.


----------



## Stewen1967 (Nov 13, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> This Ryzen 7 3800X only needs 4,275MHz to match that score.
> View attachment 175560
> Imagine what the score would be at 5 GHz.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 13, 2020)

Ryzen 3 3300X stock (No PBO, no Auto OC, no Manual OC), 16GB x 2 DDR4 3600Mhz (2 rank per stick) CL18 XMP untweaked. Corsair H60 (2018) AIO


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 13, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Ooh, might run my 2700U at 15W just to rattle off a test....


Yep, it definitely isn't a number crunching champ! Quiet BIOS (13W STAPM limit) because I don't want worse battery life cooked testicles.

Cooling - The mighty 60mm laptop fan; All _one_ of them.
Core - 2.2GHz stock setup with boost. 

This Lenovo BIOS has a whopping zero tuning options. The only thing I've done to make it better is replace the lame 8GB single OEM SODIMM with two 2400 CL14 sticks and since that's a JEDEC speed this dumb BIOS reads those nice tight timings off the SPD and enables them, even without any memory-tuning or XMP options.





Don't get me wrong, this laptop is a fantastic all-alloy ultraportable with non-useless GPU performance and I'm struggling to find a worthy successor on the market - but those TDP-limited, first-gen Ryzen CPU cores aren't anything to get excited about.


----------



## nat_nrg (Nov 14, 2020)

Workstation:
10940x @4.7GHz all core
AIO
256Gb Ram


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 14, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Yep, it definitely isn't a number crunching champ! I'm on the quiet bios too - because who wants their ultraportable to have worse battery life and cook your testicles?
> Cooling - The mighty 60mm laptop fan; All _one_ of them.
> Core - 2.2-3.6Ghz stock setup. This Lenovo BIOS has a whopping zero tuning options. It's not completely stock - I replaced the default 8GB single-channel RAM with two 2400 CL14 sticks and CPU-Z claims that the BIOS is even running them at that speed (not that there are any options for it)
> 
> ...


Interesting that my 3500u powered lappy that I posted a couple of days ago gets a higher multithreaded score but lower single thread


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2020)

It always seems that im just narrowly beating out a 7700K in this bench.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 14, 2020)

Woot, broke the 9500 MT barrier by updating the BIOS and tuning the RAM latency down to 70.3ns.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 14, 2020)

Air cooling


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> Interesting that my 3500u powered lappy that I posted a couple of days ago gets a higher multithreaded score but lower single thread


Higher multithreaded I would expect - The 3500U is the same base clock and core/thread count but gets the advantage of the refined 12nm process to let it squeeze more performance out of the same TDP.
Lower single-threaded from your 3500U is a little surprising, it should be boosting higher than mine and have no TDP issues on one core. CL14 RAM maybe the reason....


----------



## Tralalak (Nov 14, 2020)

*Intel Core i5-1035G1 @ 1.0GHz  / 3600 MHz (1 core) - 3300 MHz (all cores) / *

Single-Core: 1112
Multi-Core: 3364


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 14, 2020)

Xeon 2650 V2 8c/16t (OC 3,4Ghz All cores/turbo 3,85Ghz) X79 Sabertooth motherboard
34Gb ddr3 1510Mhz
Air cooled/Max temp 64c


----------



## racer243l (Nov 14, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Comboooo breakkker!
> View attachment 175538


Got that SC in now with a slight increase in MC score
i9 9900k 5Ghz cooled with an H150i Pro AiO


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

Another data point for the table:





Cooling: AMD Wraith Max, Fan speed switch on Low
Clock: 3.8GHz stock, PBO disabled, Boost enabled
Other info: DDR4-3200 CL16, 1600MHz FCLK, Eco mode ON (forcing this to the 88W/60A/90A defaults of a 65W model) so think of this as a vanilla 3600 that's allowed to boost higher.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2020)

Has anyone been having issues with running R23 at all?

I'm trying on a Windows 7 64 build and it's just giving a termination error as soon as it starts./  Tried various installs of downloads for it but it's just not working whatever I do...  I've got the service pack 1 installed, I fixed a missing DLL file it didn't have but after that it just crashes out and nothing.  Any thoughts/advice or even a fix would be gratefully received!!


----------



## Bobmitmen (Nov 14, 2020)

Here you go...











All core overclock to 4.6.  RTX 2080TI Video card.  Cooled by EVGA CLC 280  AIO


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

phill said:


> Has anyone been having issues with running R23 at all?
> 
> I'm trying on a Windows 7 64 build and it's just giving a termination error as soon as it starts./  Tried various installs of downloads for it but it's just not working whatever I do...  I've got the service pack 1 installed, I fixed a missing DLL file it didn't have but after that it just crashes out and nothing.  Any thoughts/advice or even a fix would be gratefully received!!


I doubt it runs on 7 at all. The DLL is just one symptom and unlike R20, Windows 10 is a minimum system requirement of Cinema 4D R23.

I'm not going to tell you to upgrade from 7 as I'm sure you have your reasons but more and more you'll find stuff that's compiled specifically for the Windows 10 Kernel that either partially works on 7 or doesn't work at all.


----------



## arabus (Nov 14, 2020)

PBO+103 fsb.
Dont have AMD chipset driver,only win original.
Cooling AIO water.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 14, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Windows 10 is a minimum system requirement of Cinema 4D R23.


@phill
The webpage for Cinebench R23 on Maxon shows as system requirements worded as supported.


----------



## slightofhand (Nov 14, 2020)

9900K @ 5.2GHz  AIO
*ST=1401    MT=14334*


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

arabus said:


> PBO+103 fsb.
> Dont have AMD chipset driver,only win original.



That's a low score, especially for something with PBO enabled.

Get the drivers installed, for sure, and use my score as the absolute minimum baseline you should be getting for a completely stock system. Mine is early silicon, probably - The multiplier was hovering around 39.25x for the all-core test so it's certainly no golden sample and newer 3900X silicon will do at least 40x on stock settings IME.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 14, 2020)

*Cinebench R23*
ST: 1181
MT: 8749

Ryzen 5 3600 (non-X), stock config. Boosted by itself to 3792 MHz all-core.
Standard AMD Wraith Stealth air-cooler.


----------



## arabus (Nov 14, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> That's a low score, especially for something with PBO enabled.
> 
> Get the drivers installed, for sure, and use my score as the absolute minimum baseline you should be getting for a completely stock system. Mine is early silicon, probably - The multiplier was hovering around 39.25x for the all-core test so it's certainly no golden sample and newer 3900X silicon will do at least 40x on stock settings IME.


Good enough for every day use.
This one better multiscore but why?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 14, 2020)

OP @T4C Fantasy  just  a little correction for the table pls. my CPU actually working on 3,4Ghz(all cores) it's only turbo-boosting on 1-2 cores on 3,85Ghz


----------



## Voluman (Nov 14, 2020)

CB23 - st 1248, mt 11339
Ryzen 7 4800H with def settings, 2x8GB @ 3200 MHz


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

arabus said:


> Good enough for every day use.
> This one better multiscore but why?


That's more like it. 15% better. 
What did you change?


----------



## arabus (Nov 14, 2020)

Bclk 103-102
power mode standard-oc
llc5-llc1


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 14, 2020)

24/7


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 14, 2020)

H150i AIO






Arctucas said:


> 24/7
> 
> View attachment 175650


need cooling


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 14, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> H150i AIO
> View attachment 175651
> 
> 
> need cooling



You or I?

Mine was done at ~27°C ambient.

Need to try with radiator in window.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 14, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Higher multithreaded I would expect - The 3500U is the same base clock and core/thread count but gets the advantage of the refined 12nm process to let it squeeze more performance out of the same TDP.
> Lower single-threaded from your 3500U is a little surprising, it should be boosting higher than mine and have no TDP issues on one core. CL14 RAM maybe the reason....


I'm guessing that HP probably did some tinkering with it so it doesn't boost as hard as it can as a power saving measure, plus the RAM certainly would make a difference as mine has c17 2400MHz which is pretty shite.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 14, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> You or I?
> 
> Mine was done at ~27°C ambient.
> 
> Need to try with radiator in window.


oh i mean, what do you use for cooling?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> H150i AIO
> View attachment 175651
> 
> 
> need cooling


LOL, it took you this long to run it yourself?


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 14, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> oh i mean, what do you use for cooling?



Custom loop, see my System Specs.


----------



## Tralalak (Nov 14, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> @phill
> The webpage for Cinebench R23 on Maxon shows as system requirements worded as supported.
> View attachment 175622



Windows 10
on Intel or AMD or VIA (Zhaoxin) 64-bit CPU
with SSE3 support


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> I doubt it runs on 7 at all. The DLL is just one symptom and unlike R20, Windows 10 is a minimum system requirement of Cinema 4D R23.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you to upgrade from 7 as I'm sure you have your reasons but more and more you'll find stuff that's compiled specifically for the Windows 10 Kernel that either partially works on 7 or doesn't work at all.





biffzinker said:


> @phill
> The webpage for Cinebench R23 on Maxon shows as system requirements worded as supported.
> View attachment 175622


Thanks both, I saw somewhere that it supported 7 but I'm guessing that was wrong..  After 3 7 reinstalls and a few drivers and whatever else I've tried to get it running, I'll just install 10 when I'd like to bench on it.  After all, its only for my testing rig at the moment, just hoped to get them all tested and tried under the same OS....    I suppose the R23 is a Win 10 version of R20 with some tweaks so...  not to worry


----------



## Voluman (Nov 15, 2020)

Voluman said:


> CB23 - st 1248, mt 11339
> Ryzen 7 4800H with def settings, 2x8GB @ 3200 MHz


If anyone interested, checked with coretemp, single was 4290MHz and multi was 4165-3791 Mhz. Start with the higher and ended with the lower ones.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 15, 2020)

GPU Database discord








						Join the TPU GPU Database Discord Server!
					

Check out the TPU GPU Database community on Discord - hang out with 137 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 15, 2020)

toname said:


> All info is in the attached photo plus additional info below:
> Ambient Temp: 81F
> Stock Cooler
> View attachment 175462



Shoot I find that hard to believe on a stock cooler and at 3.5GHz something hookey going there


----------



## Canadianese (Nov 15, 2020)

Lian Li Galahad 360MM AIO
Core Clock @ 4300MHz
Edit: 35-40*c Idle @ Ambient 24-26*c
40-55*c Underload @ Ambient 24-26*c 

Most of the time it's at 40*c when I'm streaming and doing other things.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 15, 2020)

Athlonite muti 13314 single 1288 4.327GHz Air Cryorig R1 Universal 







Nuckles56 said:


> -All core 4225MHz @ 1.476V



You should be able to drop that voltage down to 1.250V I managed 4.327 @1.250v try CTR and see what you end up with for an all core MHz/V


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Nov 15, 2020)

Here we go, bad multi-core score because of how the new BIOS revision treats Turbo Boost and stuff. 
Might be a bad battery too, I'll see if I can replace it with a new one and re-run in the future.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 15, 2020)

@ T4C fantasy I think you missed me
I reuploaded this it's at idle with cool & quiet on.

idle clock is 800 mhz
turbo clock is 3.1ghz
all core clock load is 2.6ghz
Phenom II 1035T
DDR3 1600mhz




it's really sad to know that a phenom II 1090T and HD 5870 are now basically equal to an overclocked Athlon 3000G  with an overclocked IGP  lol
sometime this week I'll have to run this on the sempron 140 and see if it takes 6 hours to run lol


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 15, 2020)

All on OEM Wraith air cooler.

BIOS manual OC locked at 4.1GHz@1.220V


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 15, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> it's really sad to know that a phenom II 1090T and HD 5870 are now basically equal to an overclocked Athlon 3000G  with an overclocked IGP  lol
> sometime this week I'll have to run this on the sempron 140 and see if it takes 6 hours to run lol


Tried to run R23 on an Atom Z3735F the other day, Lost patience and shut it down again


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 15, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Athlonite muti 13314 single 1288 4.327GHz Air Cryorig R1 Universal
> 
> View attachment 175723
> 
> ...


Maybe, but my attempts previously to run at lower voltage have sadly just crashed when I've tried myself, I managed 4.0 @1.29 but that was a net no change performance wise vs running stock. I didn't do well in the silicon lottery, and early production silicon as well to boot.

@T4C Fantasy you missed my other score, the HP Envy x360 score with 3500u


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 15, 2020)

Overclocked to 5300MHz. Same hardware as previous.


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 15, 2020)

Here are my Cinebench R23 scores
This is my desktop running an FX 6100 at stock 3.3 GHz with 3.6 GHz Turbo (Mostly stays at 3.3 GHz while rendering). Air Cooled.



and this is my HP Laptop running an i7 7700HQ at stock (Seems to be running from 3 up to 3.6 Ghz, but mostly stays around 3.4 Ghz). Also air cooled.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 15, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> Here are my Cinebench R23 scores
> This is my desktop running an FX 6100 at stock 3.3 GHz with 3.6 GHz Turbo (Mostly stays at 3.3 GHz while rendering). Air Cooled.
> View attachment 175800
> and this is my HP Laptop running an i7 7700HQ at stock (Seems to be running from 3 up to 3.6 Ghz, but mostly stays around 3.4 Ghz). Also air cooled.
> View attachment 175801


The max all core speed on 7700hq will be 3.4ghz.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 15, 2020)

@*Nuckles56*

well doesn't that just suck the lama's ball sack


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 15, 2020)

Ryzen 9 3900 @ 44.25
32GB DDR4 3733
Air cooling, nH-D15


----------



## SqoLi (Nov 15, 2020)

ASUS B450-E Gaming
AMD Ryzen 5 3600X, Stock
Air Deep Cool Neptwin V2, 3-FAN (CPU + CPU OPT + CHASSIS)
32G 4x8G DDR4 3600Mhz (OC) 16-19-21-36 (Hynix CJR)
55-56c - single thread, 70-71c - multithread.


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 16, 2020)

arabus said:


> This one better multiscore but why?



You running Steam by chance? I had about a 15% drop awhile back that I discovered was being caused by Steam updating some apps in the background.. I'm sure it's not just steam that could be causing it, but likely some background process if you didn't change any settings...


----------



## Bret Weeks (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi. New Here. 

Thought I'd drop in and say hello.

Nice to meet you all!

BW


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 16, 2020)

Copied from post #1794 form @birdie 
Cinebench R23
This bench takes forever to complete by default. To fix it: File -> Advanced Benchmark -> Minimum Test Duration: Off
Running it first on my laptop I got 3883 points for multicore, but after turning on the option above I got 4172 points. Might have been a fluke but some people should try it and se if their score improves as well.


----------



## Stewen1967 (Nov 16, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> Copied from post #1794 form @birdie
> Cinebench R23
> This bench takes forever to complete by default. To fix it: File -> Advanced Benchmark -> Minimum Test Duration: Off
> Running it first on my laptop I got 3883 points for multicore, but after turning on the option above I got 4172 points. Might have been a fluke but some people should try it and se if their score improves as well.


the score is greatly improved if the operating system is optimized properly. But I'm afraid a lot of people don't even know what it is.
Basic windows ran the test R20 4690 multi.
After optimization, it is 5000.
I guess that's why they didn't believe the results of the r23 base which was NOT OC with 12800 points.
Basically, a lot of 10700k doesn't even come close to this.
and that's it stock for me.
They later transcribed the base 3800mhz stock value to 5000 OC away from the board on the first page.
true later the result was also improved from 12,800 when i actually posted the result on 5ghz.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 16, 2020)

Semrpon 140 on AM2+




I had horrible time getting this start. :-/ I had to use the Tab button and enter to start.
clicking on it wouldn't start it. Mouse is working fine though.¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Anyways 2.7ghz Sempron 140
I scored an an amazing 217 This test didn't take as long as R20 did on the same CPU.
It took maybe just over an hour.
R20 on the same cpu took over 2 /12 hours.


----------



## Bret Weeks (Nov 16, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> It took maybe just over an hour.
> R20 on the same cpu took over 2 /12 hours.




Time for a coffee? Maybe a small trip to the countryside?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 16, 2020)

5600X Quick and dirty OC on 120 mm AIO.

12k should be possible on 5600X then (without extreme cooling).



Spoiler: Score


----------



## cjcox (Nov 16, 2020)

2 x E5-2667v3 on virtualized Win 10 20H2, air cooled stock HP z840, all stock.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 16, 2020)

@T4C Fantasy The submission rules do not specify whether the test duration shall be enabled or disabled. I think it should.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> @T4C Fantasy The submission rules do not specify whether the test duration shall be enabled or disabled. I think it should.


I agree. In this day and age where power management on CPUs is rather complicated, running tests for a reasonable duration makes sure you're getting steady state performance numbers and not just numbers that reflect short duration boost. For the first 10 seconds or so, my CPU will do 4.5-4.6GHz on all cores, then it's down to about 3.2GHz if temps stay in check. Also it makes sure that your cooling solution can actually drive the clocks you're pushing as well. These are all good things IMHO.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 16, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> I agree. In this day and age where power management on CPUs is rather complicated, running tests for a reasonable duration makes sure you're getting steady state performance numbers and not just numbers that reflect short duration boost. For the first 10 seconds or so, my CPU will do 4.5-4.6GHz on all cores, then it's down to about 3.2GHz if temps stay in check. Also it makes sure that your cooling solution can actually drive the clocks you're pushing as well. These are all good things IMHO.


depends on the point of this thread...

To me, benchmarks are drag races...fastest from a to b...doesnt matter if it will make it across the state (is stable for longer).

This benchmark, the MT part, lives in a processors turbo boost duration anyway...at least for Intel. Amd is quirky...

But yeah, benchmark threads like this are for racing IMO, not to iron out steady state results and stability. Stsble is passing the test and getting a screenshot. That said, mine is steady state since its overclocked...as are many results here so. Im assuming they are steady clocks and not using turbo...though again amd and pbo, etc


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 16, 2020)

Is that what the asterisk means; Minimum Test Duration <off>?

I tried both:







137 points difference. ~1%.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 16, 2020)

i will allow both to get the most scores as possible, not everyone is going to wait 10 minutes and some will, besides you can see who did what in their screenshots


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 16, 2020)

I need to do more testing, need outside air temperature @20°F.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2020)

So, just to rule out the dGPU constraining thermal and power limits, I ran it one more time without the 5ks plugged in, and again for just a single pass. Single pass is an easy 500 points higher for me compared to my original multi-threaded run, probably because I'm thermally constrained on the laptop and because the VRMs run toasty and I haven't done anything to handle it yet.

Anyways this is the >10m run:



This is the single pass run:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 16, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> I need to do more testing, need outside air temperature @20°F.


with my 9900K doing the same test over and over i went from 12.8k to 13.2k bouncing back and forth, so its not like this test is strict


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 16, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> I need to do more testing, need outside air temperature @20°F.


It's 0°F where I'm at.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 16, 2020)

the 10 min multicore test is the average of all the times your CPU completes the test run which can depend on alot of things not just outright core speed it's also cache speed and instruction/data retention aswell

where as the zero time limit is a one off fast as you can do it run


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> It's 0°F where I'm at.


Wednesday night has a low of 11°F in my neck of the woods. It's about 40°F right now. Since I stopped using the tower and switched to the laptop, I'm noticing myself getting colder more often in my office.  

Edit: Wednesday morning, I should go into the attic with the laptop and re-run the benchmark. See what really low ambient temps do for my overpowered laptop. FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 16, 2020)

Personally regarding long term endurance (stability) vs. drag racing as applied to benchmarks, I do a lot of crypto mining with my rigs, so when I OC I go for the highest clocks I can get on the lowest voltage I can feed the CPU. That way it'll generate plenty of coin and run cool for days. Takes a good bit of trial and error any time I upgrade but my systems will go for as long as I can test them without a hiccup or coming remotely close to overheating.. With the R9 I've been able to run an all-core OC of around 4.1GHz at 1.15v under full load which is acceptable for my needs. I guess you could say it's drag racing vs formula 1.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 17, 2020)

I broke 12k on a single run. 5600X still on 120 mm AIO.



Spoiler: 12k


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 17, 2020)

Ryzen 5600X with XMP and PBO2 running the 10 minute test for both single and multi.
Ambient of 27C is quite warm and I'm using the 92mm Noctua cooler but there's no thermal throttling. Got a maximum of 88C (would be 10C lower with PBO disabled) for multi and it's running at 4.4GHz on all cores all day long.


----------



## Stewen1967 (Nov 17, 2020)

false result after hacking 
just for fun and not photoshop !


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 18, 2020)

My rig's scores @R23 with an all-core cpu frequency of 4.0GHz, the scores could be higher considering the minimized game running.
Multicore score 5208
Single core score 1067


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 18, 2020)

LQ'd post number 1977. Legit results only please. It's a benchmark thread, faked results aren't fun, they're a waste of time and space.

Any further faked scores will get a reply ban.


----------



## Stewen1967 (Nov 19, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> LQ'd post number 1977. Legit results only please. It's a benchmark thread, faked results aren't fun, they're a waste of time and space.
> 
> Any further faked scores will get a reply ban.


I totally agree with you.
In my opinion, a completely clean board would be without OC.
The OC is also a fraud think about it.
Unrealistic values for air cooling, water cooling and liquid nitrogen cooling are given in the same board, plus these values are there along with the values that aren’t even used by OC.
That is thought-provoking for me.
with all due respect, sir.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Nov 19, 2020)

550 Single-threaded
1070 Multi-threaded


P.S.:  That's a Zenbook with a core i7-3517U from 2012.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 19, 2020)

JustAnEngineer said:


> 550 Single-threaded
> 1070 Multi-threaded


Haha I hope that's not your CAD machine


----------



## alefim (Nov 19, 2020)

R5 2600 4.2Ghz 1.3875v

Single-threaded 1103
Multi-threaded 8101


----------



## Diporas (Nov 19, 2020)

asus zenbook ux433fn, liquid metal, used as desktop, battery and monitor removed
i7 8565u 3.0GHz ~0.8V ~22W t<=80C


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 19, 2020)

Xeon 2697 V2 OC working on 3,45Ghz on All Cores
X79 Sabertooth
Cooling AIR max temp 77C




X79 ain't dead yet......


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2020)

FreedomEclipse8600K6C/6T@4800Mhz12757182Air




FreedomEclipse said:


> It always seems that im just narrowly beating out a 7700K in this bench.
> 
> View attachment 175580


----------



## Tralalak (Nov 19, 2020)

*AMD FX-8300 3.3GHz*
Multi-Core: 2509
Single-Core: 464







P.S. Why my VIA QuadCore C4650 2.0GHz processor is not in the results?


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Nov 19, 2020)

Mom's old PC (A8-3850):  411 single, 1526 multi:





						System Builder
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




Mom's new PC (Ryzen 5 3600XT):  1342 single, 9684 multi:





						System Builder
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				





P.S.:  Here are three more old systems:
Core i5-3570K:  Single: 719, Multi: 2526
Core i7-6700K:  SIngle: 1013, Multi: 5225
Core i7-9700K:  Single: 1232, Multi: 9184


----------



## mirrormax (Nov 20, 2020)

hit 100k!
Dual epyc 7742 @ 3.16ghz 1.16v. on air.

third time's the charm. it had to be done after getting so close last time!

Got some extra vrm fans to get me over the hump. also finally got cold outside so I got the ambient down a lot. best score before this was 99k, but saw anywhere from 95k-100k with the same settings!


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 21, 2020)

My Ryzen 5600X on X570 Elite, PBO off, undervolt -0.30V, LLC set to Low, 16GB 3200 @3600 CL16.


----------



## ak49disk (Nov 21, 2020)

Ryzen 5950X with PBO Enabled and memory overclocking

cooling: custom loop


----------



## ps000000 (Nov 23, 2020)

My 8600K running fine for few years @5.0/4.8Ghz.
custom water cooling.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2020)

Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.3GHz, custom loop. Slow RAM is a hella bad bottleneck.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 23, 2020)

5600x is an odd beast, in Eco Mode PBO, nothing else changed, I get much higher score in single core than any other OC i manage manually PBO or not.  but multi score suffers in ECO mode pretty handily.  Seeing as how most if not all games I am currently playing only use 1 cpu core though (playing older titles at the moment), makes sense for me to just keep ECO mode on.  lol

AMD gives me a headache. I miss the old days of my 2500k, 4.5 all core OC, set it and leave it, no funny business. straight forward.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> 5600x is an odd beast, in Eco Mode PBO, nothing else changed, I get much higher score in single core than any other OC i manage manually PBO or not.  but multi score suffers in ECO mode pretty handily.  Seeing as how most if not all games I am currently playing only use 1 cpu core though (playing older titles at the moment), makes sense for me to just keep ECO mode on.  lol
> 
> AMD gives me a headache. I miss the old days of my 2500k, 4.5 all core OC, set it and leave it, no funny business. straight forward.


Well, I just put 4.3 all-core on my 3600 and it's fine.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 23, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Well, I just put 4.3 all-core on my 3600 and it's fine.




yeah I could do all 4.6 on my 5600x,  4.7 and 4.8 all isn't stable no matter what, but if I do PBO I get single core boosts up to 4.9 so the all core of 4.6 doesn't make sense anymore when that happens, the score gained is quite a lot more thanks to PBO


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> yeah I could do all 4.6 on my 5600x,  4.7 and 4.8 all isn't stable no matter what, but if I do PBO I get single core boosts up to 4.9 so the all core of 4.6 doesn't make sense anymore when that happens, the score gained is quite a lot more thanks to PBO


Yeah, in gaming the PBO clocks are faster. I miss the old days too as it was much simpler back then.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 23, 2020)

my 5600x at PBO Enhanced Mode 2, nothing else changed. and ram oc'd to 3600 cas 14 - strong fan curve, temps didn't break 70 celsius. and on r20 i got a single core of 616.  pretty happy overall.  going to leave it just like this.  better scores than ryzen master/auto OC - or can I do ryzen master Auto OC on top of this PBO Enhanced Mode being enabled for even further increase in scores?  omg my brain hurts... someone answer me please... blasted this hobby... 

edit:  i did score a 12000 even score in r23 multi with a 4.6 all core OC.  i might just go back to that, i dunno yet, i really like these single core scores though, I think I will stick with PBO for now, then when new BIOS hits in a month or two, I will try for 4.7 all core


----------



## NutZInTheHead (Nov 23, 2020)

5950X with only ASUS Performance Enhancement enabled in BIOS.
Did not touch clocks manually at all.
Further down I have a score with ASUS Performance Enhancement off and it shows how much less I get. But also the performance increase translated into a lot of heat as well 
Cooling is Corsair 280 AIO

Currently it's summer in Australia so not gonna try manual OC, unless I wanna kill my CPU 

MC: 28282
SC: 1588


----------



## Babelfish2001 (Nov 23, 2020)

3700x @ 4.5ghz 1.38v.  
Corsair H150i pro AIO.  
32gb G.Skill 3600 C16
Asus x570-E mb

Multi: 13474
Single: 1329


----------



## nepu (Nov 24, 2020)

Narrowly edging into second place with an AMD ZS1406E2VJUG5 engineering sample @ 2.5GHz


Spoiler: Cinebench R23 multi: 48844









I'm surprised no one has run the benchmark on a 3990X yet.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 24, 2020)

nepu said:


> Narrowly edging into second place with an AMD ZS1406E2VJUG5 engineering sample @ 2.5GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cinebench R23 multi: 48844
> ...


Which sku will this become or is this a 3990X


----------



## nepu (Nov 24, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Which sku will this become or is this a 3990X


It's definitely not a 3990X, its a 64-core EPYC engineering sample. Not sure what SKU to list it under, maybe a '7702 ES'? It's from the same family of parts as @mirrormax 's 7742's, they are both multiplier-unlocked EPYC engineering samples.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 24, 2020)

nepu said:


> It's definitely not a 3990X, its a 64-core EPYC engineering sample. Not sure what SKU to list it under, maybe a '7702 ES'? It's from the same family of parts as @mirrormax 's 7742's, they are both multiplier-unlocked EPYC engineering samples.


CPU frequency on spec sheet for Epyc 7702 said 2Ghz turbo-3,35Ghz  same goes fot the 7702p variant....you said that yours base clock is 2,5Ghz  what is the max boost on that cpu?
Epyc 7742 base clock is 2,25Ghz and also there is a Epyc 7H12 but his base clock is 2,6Ghz....so it seems that your ES it's something in between 7742-7H12




BTW..Congrats on your score!


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 24, 2020)

Easy : how many memory channels does it have?
a) if a maximum of 4 then its most likely a ''TR''
b) if octa-channel memory controller its an ''EPYC''
on such high core count parts, as there are ''low core count'' quad channel mem ctrl EPYC parts.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Nov 24, 2020)

i7-6700 HT on vs. off


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 25, 2020)

Just updating my score (already in the table). Nothing changed on the 3700X setup, cooling or RAM. Only thing different is a slightly newer BIOS. Really goes to show what AGESA firmware can do; already clocking noticeably higher in games and benchmarks.

Old: 1305, 12639
New: 1310, 12933



Maybe it'll move me up a notch, maybe not. Anyways, thanks for taking the time to run this database.


----------



## Hardi (Nov 25, 2020)

3900X @ 4.35GHz 1.35v
4 x 8GB DDR4 3800 16-16-16-32
Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4


----------



## toname (Nov 27, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Shoot I find that hard to believe on a stock cooler and at 3.5GHz something hookey going there


Ran the test again just to be sure... all setting are the same at last. Except updated BIOS to latest ver.
MT: 12301
ST: 1280
MP Ratio: 9.61x
No OCing


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 30, 2020)

Updated Cinebench r9 3900x 4150MHz 1.16v


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 30, 2020)

toname said:


> Ran the test again just to be sure... all setting are the same at last. Except updated BIOS to latest ver.
> MT: 12301
> ST: 1280
> MP Ratio: 9.61x
> No OCing



I'd be interested in seeing a HWinfo screen shot because that's only a 1000 points or so off what I get with my cpu on an all core 4325MHz oc


----------



## Rokcy98 (Dec 1, 2020)

Xiaomi Mi Notebook Pro
i5-8250u, rocking at 4450 Multi Core Score, 1000 points more than average
EDIT: Single Core Score is about 870, I forgot to post it


----------



## nepu (Dec 2, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> CPU frequency on spec sheet for Epyc 7702 said 2Ghz turbo-3,35Ghz  same goes fot the 7702p variant....you said that yours base clock is 2,5Ghz  what is the max boost on that cpu?
> Epyc 7742 base clock is 2,25Ghz and also there is a Epyc 7H12 but his base clock is 2,6Ghz....so it seems that your ES it's something in between 7742-7H12
> 
> View attachment 176812
> BTW..Congrats on your score!



Heh, the score's high but its not particularly impressive, you too could do the same with $4000 and a real 7702. I have much more respect for the #3 guy with his overclocked 3970X, who got within 10% of my score with half the cores.

The interesting thing I guess is that these are only $800. They start their lives as very bad 1.4-2.2GHz parts that gravitate more towards 1.4 than 2.2GHz, but with a little bit of SMU magic (that I didn't come up with) you can get them up to a fixed 2.5+ GHz depending on the workload. You can also turn off half the CPU and set the other half to 3.6 GHz for some solid 3970X-class performance if your workload doesn't scale to 64 cores, but power consumption is quite high. There are also some strange internal limits no one quite understands yet, for example, CB is limited to 2.5 GHz with HT turned on, but can run at 3.2 GHz (with more power draw) with HT turned off before the limiters kick in.

@T4C Fantasy for the entry in the OP I was using an AIO, not air.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi,
Looks like a lot of score links got borked 
Existing link looked like it was one page back on my 9940x here it is if you want to correct some
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-r23-score.213237/page-76#post-4391598


----------



## harm9963 (Dec 2, 2020)

Happy for now


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 2, 2020)

all entries that don't follow the submission rules will now be ignored, unless its a very rare/high end threadripper/epyc cpu or very old cpu


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Dec 3, 2020)

This is my gaming PC with the system specs in my profile.  It's a Ryzen 5 3600X at stock with an all-in-one closed loop water cooler.


----------



## Rokcy98 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry, I've now added CPU-Z
Xiaomi Mi Notebook Pro 2017, i5-8250u @ 3.4 GHz
Air cooled (stock), repasted and undervolted (both core and cache at -100 mV)


----------



## thesilentman (Dec 3, 2020)

5950x stock

*Multi*: 25903
*Single*: 1600


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 3, 2020)

26862 Multi Stock
1549 Single.

In a 13L sliger mini ITX case.

5950x, Strix X570 I, 16GB 3800, 118gb optane + 1tb 980 pro, RTX 3090, SFX 750 Plat.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> 5950x, Strix X570 I, 16GB 3800, 118gb optane + 1tb 980 pro, RTX 3090, *SFX 750 Plat.*


I'm watching people's head explode all over this site once they see you're running that awesome rig on a 750W PSU. lol

Nice run.


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I'm watching people's head explode all over this site once they see you're running that awesome rig on a 750W PSU. lol
> 
> Nice run.


Thanks. Pairs perfectly with my 32" G7 1440/240. 
Psu fan barely spins up under load so I don't think it's stressed too much.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi,
Tad bit of exaggeration doubt many care what psu is being used lol


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Psu fan barely spins up under load so I don't think it's stressed too much.


W00t!

I'm rocking a Strix 3080 and 10980XE all c/t at 4.6 GHz w/750W...from some of the posts I've seen here lately, you'd think I was lighting a campfire inside my house or something. 



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Tad bit of exaggeration doubt many care what psu is being used lol


lol. you should consider reading some posts around here. People think you need 1KW monsters for similar rigs and will fall on a fookn sword to get that point out. It's crazy.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 3, 2020)

People always overestimate the PSU requirements


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 3, 2020)

Have to say I'm impressed with the cyronaut extreme paste, using it on both cpu and gpu.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 3, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> People always overestimate the PSU requirements



Hi,


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 3, 2020)

Okay, I had forgotten about the requirement for CPU-Z in the same screenie as the results. Deleted the previous post and updated with a better score than previously, anyways.

MT: 9891

CPU: Ryzen 4650G @ 4.3GHz all-core (already in the list)
Cooling: NH-U9S push-pull
Board: B550I Aorus AX


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,


Same chart we discussed with another member who posted it yesterday, lol. You're welcome to look up my last posts and find the thread (in a nutshell... they overestimate as they need to consider potato PSUs and peripheral consideration). 

Again, here I am with an overclocked flagship Intel HEDT CPU and higher power limit 3080 running 100W under what is recommended.

We get why those lists are there, but, again..... the overestimate for multiple reasons.

EDIT: What's funny...is they have the same power requirements for a 220-250W card as they do for 300+ (Turing vs Ampere)...

EDIT2: Sorry, my fault, this isn't about PSUs... so.. I'll leave that point alone. My bad.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Same chart we discussed with another member who posted it yesterday, lol. You're welcome to look up my last posts and find the thread (in a nutshell... they overestimate as they need to consider potato PSUs and peripheral consideration).
> 
> Again, here I am with an overclocked flagship Intel HEDT CPU and higher power limit 3080 running 100W under what is recommended.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Not really interested 
But that Intel chart has been around for months every since nvidia posted the 850w power supply recommendation. 
Funny intel included amd also lol


----------



## GHNightTTV (Dec 4, 2020)

I7 9700k 5Ghz
16GB DDR4 3000
DarkRock 4 Air Cooler


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 4, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> View attachment 177994


Computer looks like it's on fire though


----------



## Stewen1967 (Dec 5, 2020)

GHNightTTV said:


> I7 9700k 5Ghz
> 16GB DDR4 3000
> DarkRock 4 Air Cooler
> View attachment 178086


NO OC.
almost the same result 10700k, when you turn off hyperthreading.
In any case, temperatures of -15 degrees Celsius are colder.
And Hypertrading off setting, takes this HT use  viruses.
High security !!!
(just interesting to see if anyone is interested in such a result)


----------



## skirch78 (Dec 5, 2020)

5950X Auto,PBO,CO -10


----------



## toname (Dec 6, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> I'd be interested in seeing a HWinfo screen shot because that's only a 1000 points or so off what I get with my cpu on an all core 4325MHz oc


Here it is... with New Current scores:


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 7, 2020)

3700x with PBO Enabled and Fmax Enabled (New Option in BIOS 5809)
16GB RAM @ 3600
Scythe Ninja 5
MT - 12807 / ST - 1307


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 7, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> View attachment 178354



Nice! getting my 10850K on weds... super excited.


----------



## RemiKo (Dec 7, 2020)

Air cooling 3950X @ 1.30v:





Single @ Stock:


----------



## toname (Dec 7, 2020)

Here is my similar build system base on ASRock B550-HDV Mobo  and R7 3700X.  Difference are Graphics card and memory size.




Last but not least..  My R7 2700X build system.


----------



## thesilentman (Dec 7, 2020)

Updating scores after enabling PBO.

*Multi Core*: 29210
*Single Core*: 1537

Specs:
*CPU*: Ryzen 9 5950x@~4,450 (PBO)
*Motherboard*: X570 AORUS EXTREME (rev. 1.0)
*Memory*: G.SKILL 2x8GB@3200
*Cooler*: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240


----------



## freeagent (Dec 7, 2020)

This is my baby XT, compared to some big guns here.. all stock, except the ram which is 1:1.. Cooler parts should be here sometime this century.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Dec 7, 2020)

Ryzen 5 5600X @ stock with PBO enabled + 200MHz
MSI X570 Tomahawk Wifi
Crucial 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3000 @ 3266
Custom water cooling

Multi-core: 11752
Single-core: 1596


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 8, 2020)

My laptop GE75
i9 9880h
32gb 3000mhz
Nvidia 2080


----------



## natr0n (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## RemiKo (Dec 9, 2020)

Air cooling 5.1GHz AVX:


----------



## Det0x (Dec 9, 2020)

5950x on custom ek watercooling @ ~19-20 degrees ambiant.
Curve optimizer @ -25/-20
+50 fmax





*Cinebench r23:*


Singlethread = 1693
Multithread = 31124

*Cinebench r20:*


Singlethread = 661
Multithread = 12103

*Cinebench r15:*


Singlethread = 281
Multithread = 5262

*Geekbench 5* @ https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/5247965


Singlethread = 1809
Multithread = 19615


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Dec 10, 2020)

9900K. 5GHz/4.9 Cache. Corsair H100i Pro XT 240mm AIO.

Mulithread = 13584
Singlethread = 1343


----------



## thesilentman (Dec 11, 2020)

Updating scores after upgrading memory from 2x8@3200 to 4x8@3800.

*Multi Core*: 29548
*Single Core*: 1623

Specs:
*CPU*: Ryzen 9 5950x@~4,450 (PBO)
*Motherboard*: X570 AORUS EXTREME (rev. 1.0)
*Memory*: G.SKILL 4x8GB@3800
*Cooler*: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240


----------



## Defragler (Dec 16, 2020)

Single score*:* *1375*
Multi score*:   19463*

CPU                     *Ryzen 9 3900x* - pbo undervolt *4675 mhz single core turbo (4.225 ghz all core in cpu-z https://valid.x86.fr/kaefbn )
RAM*                    F4-3600C14Q-32GTZNB* (4x8gb)
Mobo                  *X570 TUF Gaming-Plus*
Cooler                 *Scythe Mugen 5 + 2x Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM*
PSU                     *Corsair HX850*













						AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4224.02 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[kaefbn] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-12-16 23:27:59) - MB: Asus TUF GAMING X570-PLUS - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Det0x (Dec 17, 2020)

Det0x said:


> 5950x on custom ek watercooling @ ~19-20 degrees ambiant.
> Curve optimizer @ -25/-20
> +50 fmax
> 
> ...



After some more tweaking 

Single score*:* *1698*
Multi score*: 31688 / 31902*

Balanced PBO for both singlethread and multithread:





PBO settings for maximum multithread performance:


----------



## RemiKo (Dec 17, 2020)

R5 3600 Air cooling


----------



## racer243l (Dec 19, 2020)

Finally had the time to run everything with my 5950x. Allcore she runs anywhere from 3,9-4,2Ghz. Single recorded up 5Ghz.
Only XMP enabled, otherwise stock and cooled by an H150i Elite Capillex AiO.


----------



## erek (Dec 19, 2020)

is this decent for a stock 5950X?


----------



## dr.dinira (Dec 22, 2020)

Ryzen 3900x 4.1 GHz
AIO h100i
32GB RAM i thinks its pretty good .


----------



## lisiwo (Dec 22, 2020)

R9 5900x @ stock, 64GB 3600mhz Patriot VIPER Blackout, AORUS B550 PRO AC
MULTI: *22722*
SINGLE: *1635

edit: *The system is on a custom loop 
(radiator is 360 mm, 30 mm thick copper by alphacool)



http://imgur.com/l8tmlxY


----------



## sounik (Dec 22, 2020)

r5 3600@4.55ghz with 3600mhz/c16 memory


----------



## N0PT4U (Dec 23, 2020)

Intel Xeon2176G stock @3.70GHz with 32Gb RAM ECC @2666MHz


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 24, 2020)

Happy Holidays to everyone!

i hope you enjoy the benchmark threads i try to give them a decent table aesthetic


----------



## RemiKo (Jan 2, 2021)

4770K @ 4.5GHz Air cooling


----------



## freeagent (Jan 2, 2021)

4500MHz and air cooled as well


----------



## KevsXP (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mapnam charun (Jan 10, 2021)

Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1230 v2 @ 3492.1 MHz via HWmonitor during benchmark
CINEBENCH R23 = 3487 pts CPU (Multi Core)
Air Cooled


----------



## Bobmitmen (Jan 10, 2021)

Finished a new build with MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk and 5950X.  No overclock yet...


----------



## JCL (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2021)

Stock 3900 in a laptop.


----------



## RemiKo (Jan 14, 2021)

*3930K @ 4.8GHz Air*


----------



## Jawz (Jan 17, 2021)

5600X PBO 4.6GHz? (idk, first AMD build in years)
Corsair H150i Pro RGB push-pull
16 GB G.Skill 3600 14-15-15-30


----------



## Det0x (Jan 23, 2021)

One last hurrah for bios 3003 before i update to a bios with AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0 and support for Nvidia smart access memory.
Cold air benching with EK custom waterloop+TechN Zen3 waterblock 
Curve optimizer = -30 allcore
Stable in everything i throw at it, and no WHEA errors.



Cinebench r23 multithread = 32229 points
Cinebench r23 singlethread = 1729 points

Cinebench r20 multithread = 12441 points
Cinebench r20 singlethread = 674 points

Cinebench r15 multithread = 5404 points
Cinebench r15 multithread = 288 points

CPU-Z validator @ https://valid.x86.fr/dl125q


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 24, 2021)

2nd Attempt (first was a 3300X)
PBO2 Curve Optimizer using -20 offset (maybe i can push further)
Also set to PPT target of 125 to keep things cool
Only Using Corsair H60 (2018) with push pull Noctua NF-F12 120mm PWM fans and Kryonaut Thermal paste
Clocks during Multi: 4.55Ghz all core
Clocks during Single: 4.85Ghz
Ambient temps of 27-29C
Multi core temps at 77-81C during the run
Single core temps at 57-61C during the run


----------



## SOMNIOHM (Jan 27, 2021)

Razer BLADE PRO 17.3 (Late 2020 Edition)
GeForce RTX 2070 with Max-Q
10th Gen i7-10875H up to 5.1GHz







Guessing this is decent, I don't game with this PC, I use it for Video Editing and it seems quite nice. Sharing for anyone interested in real results or comparisons.

CPU-Z..









 Ran Bench back to back..


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 1, 2021)

This is not it's final form 

Cooling : AIO Eisbaer 240 moded with 360x45 radiator and 3x Delta fans.


----------



## Praystation (Feb 7, 2021)

SMT turned off. Air cooling. First time run. Edit: I know the ram is slow and messed up. I tried to fix it but this leads to instability. Any suggestion?


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 8, 2021)

Praystation said:


> SMT turned off. Air cooling. First time run. Edit: I know the ram is slow and messed up. I tried to fix it but this leads to instability. Any suggestion?
> 
> View attachment 187382



You single threaded scores are very low but I think its because CPU Z bench doesn't like that many cores.


----------



## ogsuperted (Feb 9, 2021)

AMD 5900x, 64GB Ripjaw 4000Mhz. CPU cooler is an X63


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Praystation said:


> SMT turned off. Air cooling. First time run. Edit: I know the ram is slow and messed up. I tried to fix it but this leads to instability. Any suggestion?


Start a thread in the appropriate section asking for help.


----------



## rangerjay (Feb 13, 2021)

First post and new to this hobby, be gentla haha
Ryzen 5 5600X, PBO Limit MoBo, Curve -30,-30,-30,-15,-10,-30 (per Ryzen Master 3,4 are priorities.), Auto OC 200mhz
3200mhz Crucial Ballistix Rev.E @ 3,800mhz C16
Average 4.65ghz all cores on multicore test @~110W PPT, 1.337V. Temperature is about 47C above room temp on a 360mm AI
Single core test can boost to 4.85ghz

Didn't break 1,600 single core but I will take this, not a bad chip!


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 14, 2021)

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
CPU Frequency: 4.5 GHz
CPU Cooling: Cooler Master ML120L RGB
Multi Core : 10565

CPU-Z Validation - *








						AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4498.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[9ie3h9] Validated Dump by itsakjt (2021-02-14 20:55:08) - MB: Asus ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				






*


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 19, 2021)

CPU: 5900X @ absolutely bone stock, PBO disabled
Board: B550M TUF Wifi (BIOS 1804)
Freq: stock, so 3.7GHz base
Cooler: NH-C14S w/ NF-A14 iPPC-2000

ST: 1582
MT: 21264

Scratch that, forgot that I was still using deprecated chipset drivers from my 3700X with power plans. Updated, same specs, but with better scores:

ST: 1615
MT: 21343


----------



## Chrispy_ (Feb 21, 2021)

I didn't see a single 5800X in the list, and I bought myself a 5800X last week to replace this 3900X I'm borrowing at the moment, so have a "completely stock" score for people to use as a baseline

Cooling: 
Air (NH-U12 @ 1100rpm)

Clocks: 
Stock, with PBO *disabled.* (3.8GHz base, 4.7GHz boost)
Worth noting, this particular sample seemed to run the single-core test at 4825-4850MHz, up to 150MHz faster than the rated boost speed even with PBO turned off. Maybe I won the silicon lottery, maybe they're all like this - I don't know as I haven't played with Zen3 enough to get a feel for it yet.

Other:
Aorus X570 Elite w/AGESA combo v2 1.2.0.0.
128GB of relatively cheap/slow LPX 3600-C18-22-22





I will tune it in a couple of months when, hopefully, I can drop down to a much smaller RAM kit and run 32GB DDR4000 C18 or whatever looks like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 21, 2021)

Add a 2nd 5800X to the list.
Asus Prime X570 Pro Bios 3405 w/AGESA combo v2 1.2.0.0.
Cooler Corsair H150i Pro AIO
Stock clocks 3.8Ghz + PBO + 200mhz + CO on Single core boost to 5025-5050Mhz.



Chrispy_ said:


> Maybe I won the silicon lottery, maybe they're all like this - I don't know as I haven't played with Zen3 enough to get a feel for it yet.


All 5800X will boost to 4850 at stock the 4.7Ghz AMD has listed looks to be just a baseline.


----------



## Yov13 (Feb 28, 2021)

Multiscore : 75330
yoo ...nr 2 





mirrormax said:


> hit 100k!
> Dual epyc 7742 @ 3.16ghz 1.16v. on air.
> 
> third time's the charm. it had to be done after getting so close last time!
> ...


broo is mad ... what cooling do u have ? or what is the trick... i made 75000 and if i go with my cpu more i will have temperature problem  ))


----------



## Vendor (Feb 28, 2021)

it's air cooled with deepcool alta 7
the cpu is at stock (@3.4ghz)


Spoiler



i think i did well editing that in gimp haha


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2021)

After doing some manual all core overclocking, I've decided to play with Curve Optimizer and PBO
5600x 3.4ghz (boost to 4.85ghz. 
Asus Strix B550 F Gaming Wifi
32GB Crucial Ballistix Elite Micron E-die 4000 16-19-19-39 1.42v
Stock Clock PBO +200 CO -20 all cores


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 28, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> After doing some manual all core overclocking, I've decided to play with Curve Optimizer and PBO
> 5600x 3.4ghz (boost to 4.85ghz.
> Asus Strix B550 F Gaming Wifi
> 32GB Crucial Ballistix Elite Micron E-die 4000 16-19-19-39 1.42v
> Stock Clock PBO +200 CO -20 all cores




did you change any tertiary timings on the ram or just set it to what you have listed?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 28, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> After doing some manual all core overclocking, I've decided to play with Curve Optimizer and PBO
> 5600x 3.4ghz (boost to 4.85ghz.
> Asus Strix B550 F Gaming Wifi
> 32GB Crucial Ballistix Elite Micron E-die 4000 16-19-19-39 1.42v
> Stock Clock PBO +200 CO -20 all cores



CB doesn't really care about memory so those gains are coming from PBO. On the other hand, you're running desynced IF (look at your uncore clock). Take it down to 3800/3866 16-19-19 or 16-18-18 and you should see better performance, 1.42V for 4000CL16 is pretty good.

Or at least, at 4000 run your IF as high as it can go.

@T4C Fantasy are you still updating this list, or is it done taking entries?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> did you change any tertiary timings on the ram or just set it to what you have listed?


I just got these sticks, so I haven't started with tertiary timings yet.


tabascosauz said:


> CB doesn't really care about memory so those gains are coming from PBO. On the other hand, you're running desynced IF (look at your uncore clock). Take it down to 3800/3866 16-19-19 or 16-18-18 and you should see better performance, 1.42V for 4000CL16 is pretty good.
> 
> Or at least, at 4000 run your IF as high as it can go.
> 
> @T4C Fantasy are you still updating this list, or is it done taking entries?


I'm running 1:1, I believe. I think there was support for it in the latest AGESA update, right? The uncore clock in cpu-z confirms this. I'm getting slightly better scores on 4000/2000 then I did on 3800/1900 or 3600/1800.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I just got these sticks, so I haven't started with tertiary timings yet.
> 
> I'm running 1:1, I believe. I think there was support for it in the latest AGESA update, right? The uncore clock in cpu-z confirms this. I'm getting slightly better scores on 4000/2000 then I did on 3800/1900 or 3600/1800.



what other settings in BIOS do you have besides 1.19v and 4.5ghz all core?  i think im going to give that a try.  that beats the heck out of a 1.360v 4625 all core. thats a nice voltage.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I just got these sticks, so I haven't started with tertiary timings yet.
> 
> I'm running 1:1, I believe. I think there was support for it in the latest AGESA update, right? The uncore clock in cpu-z confirms this. I'm getting slightly better scores on 4000/2000 then I did on 3800/1900 or 3600/1800.



No...? Your IF is running at 1000MHz, your UCLK is 2000MHz for 4000MT/s. That's not 1:1, that's 2:1. It's not a matter of "support" in AGESA, more a matter of if all the requisite parts of the chip (IF links, IO die) is good enough to do it. Try membench or AIDA, or even a game to get a sense for the desynced performance difference; memory makes next to no difference for CB - variances of a few dozen pts or a hundred pts can easily be achieved by opening/closing background processes.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> what other settings in BIOS do you have besides 1.19v and 4.5ghz all core?  i think im going to give that a try.  that beats the heck out of a 1.360v 4625 all core. thats a nice voltage.



Actually, I got that with manual all core overclocking and then got 4.6ghz stable on 1.25v. I think the the key was subtle tweaks to SOC and IOD voltage and vcore/SOC LLC and making sure memory was 100% rock solid stable before driving the clocks too high. YMMV.

Right now, I'm trying to get a good grip on stability testing using PBO and curve optimizer so that I can start to compare benchmark results for manual overclocking vs. PBO and Curve Optimizer. I do enjoy a static voltage and temperature that I can look at and rely on, for it's a little foreign to me to watch it jump all over like it's bipolar in the name of efficiency...but I'm trying to to be open minded.



tabascosauz said:


> No...? Your IF is running at 1000MHz, your UCLK is 2000MHz for 4000MT/s. That's not 1:1, that's 2:1. It's not a matter of "support" in AGESA, more a matter of if all the requisite parts of the chip (IF links, IO die) is good enough to do it. Try membench or AIDA, or even a game to get a sense for the desynced performance difference; memory makes next to no difference for CB - variances of a few dozen pts or a hundred pts can easily be achieved by opening/closing background processes.



Ah, ok. That makes sense. I'm still new to these chips. I was away too long. I've been mistaking the IF and UCLK. That would explain a few things. However, it doesn't explain that I've run Aida at MCLK/FCLK 4000/2000, 3800/1900 and 3600/1800 several times and my latency scores are always lowest with 4000 clock speeds with timings being constant.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Actually, I got that with manual all core overclocking and then got 4.6ghz stable on 1.25v. I think the the key was subtle tweaks to SOC and IOD voltage and vcore/SOC LLC and making sure memory was 100% rock solid stable before driving the clocks too high. YMMV.
> 
> Right now, I'm trying to get a good grip on stability testing using PBO and curve optimizer so that I can start to compare benchmark results for manual overclocking vs. PBO and Curve Optimizer. I do enjoy a static voltage and temperature that I can look at and rely on, for it's a little foreign to me to watch it jump all over like it's bipolar in the name of efficiency...but I'm trying to to be open minded.
> 
> Ah, ok. That makes sense. I'm still new to these chips. I was away too long. I've been mistaking the IF and UCLK. That would explain a few things. However, it doesn't explain that I've run Aida at 4000/2000, 3800/1900 and 3600/1800 several times and my latency scores are always lowest with higher clock speeds with timings being constant. I'll post those results tomorrow. What would explain that?



Not sure, that sounds a little strange. Asus BIOS should be smart enough to set the right IF clock if you leave FCLK Frequency on Auto. Did you set FCLK manually and forget to change it as you proceeded to change MCLK? Unless it is actually doing 4000 1:1 and CPU-Z is just bugged, in which case congrats on a good chip   

Anyways, now that you're a mod I certainly don't want to take this off topic  nice scores, just verify memory performance with something else that's not CB.


----------



## rudnartim (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 1, 2021)

It's stable and not too far off my 11266 score from last year (all-core frequency is down 100MHz from 4.4GHz to 4.3GHz). Got the curve optimizer at negative-30 on all cores, except Core 0 which I've got at negative-20 to keep it from spitting errors.

Although by far the biggest difference is that the maximum temperature is way down at 71C instead of the 88C I was getting back then. That's going to be great for keeping the room cool for longer in summer.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I do enjoy a static voltage and temperature that I can look at and rely on, for it's a little foreign to me to watch it jump all over like it's bipolar in the name of efficiency...but I'm trying to to be open minded.



lmao.  i know what you mean. im so used to my intel i5-2500k for 7 years being solid stable and constant, that PBO really triggers my OCD - so thats why I stick with all core still lol


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> lmao.  i know what you mean. im so used to my intel i5-2500k for 7 years being solid stable and constant, that PBO really triggers my OCD - so thats why I stick with all core still lol


LOL. I certainly have some of that OCD. I was out of computer hardware as a hobby for nearly 5 years prior to the last 3 months, but I think my last 15-20 cpu's before that were all Intel and I knew what to expect and how to get the most out of the first few Intel Core i5/i7 generations. I could about set stable OC settings for Asus/Gigabyte and Asrock boards blindfolded. I do think I'm starting to become good friends with Ryzen. I'm just trying to decide whether to stay with all core clocking or PBO and Curve Optimizer. Admittedly, I still have a lot to learn with PBO and CO.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 5, 2021)

Just messin around..


----------



## Haleskinn (Mar 5, 2021)

8750h with moderate bclk@102 and ram @3536mhz also liquid metal and some other cooling mods


----------



## Arc_Delorean (Mar 5, 2021)

Chip crashes with PBO on, but it hums along nicely at 1.3v/4600mhz with a power boost. 

5950x
Custom Loop.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 5, 2021)

Arc_Delorean said:


> Chip crashes with PBO on, but it hums along nicely at 1.3v/4600mhz with a power boost.
> 
> 5950x
> Custom Loop.
> ...




you are not alone, my chip also crashes with PBO on. i always turn it off and do a manual 4625 1.360v and its been rock steady stable ever since.

if you want to test your CPU and ram stability, run World of Warcraft, its free to play now to level 20.  even when my chip would pass all stress tests and 3d mark, it would still crash in WoW, never thought I'd see the day where WoW became my strongest test for stability lol


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 5, 2021)

ASUS DARK HERO - DOCS / -20 curve
 Room temp 75f


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 5, 2021)

harm9963 said:


> ASUS DARK HERO - DOCS / -20 curve
> 
> View attachment 191006




what other settings do you have to do when you do a -20 curve? leave LLC alone i assume? but what else? leave everything else auto? just literally turn on the -20 curve?  im tempted to try it out


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> what other settings do you have to do when you do a -20 curve? leave LLC alone i assume? but what else? leave everything else auto? just literally turn on the -20 curve?  im tempted to try it out


 All auto , set -20  , ASUS DARK HERO is were the magic is / DOCS !


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 6, 2021)

A slight increase on the multicore, but single dropped for some reason.






Also, what does the asterisk mean?


----------



## Jawz (Mar 6, 2021)

Replaced my 5600X with a 5900X, because why not

PBO, Auto OC +200MHz
Cooling: Corsair H150i push-pull



Spoiler: PBO settings









Multi: 22352
Single: 1622


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 7, 2021)

Jawz said:


> Replaced my 5600X with a 5900X, because why not
> 
> PBO, Auto OC +200MHz
> Cooling: Corsair H150i push-pull
> ...




would you mind sharing your MSI bios settings with me? i also have a MSI board with same bios.  there are a lot of settings under PBO... you just leave them on auto?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Mar 7, 2021)

Stock 3950x with ram OC DDR4-3200 20-20-20-44-64 tRFC=480
Custom Loop
Multi: 24,074 (Max CPU Temp 74c)
Single: 1,328 (Max CPU Temp 59c)






Stock 3800x with ram OC DDR4-3733 20-21-21-48-68 tRFC=590
Air NH-C14S
Multi: 12,928
Single: 1,342


----------



## monxen (Mar 15, 2021)

First time i OC, Heres my i5 4670K 3.4ghz @ 4.5Ghz with 1.285 vcore. Aircooled with CM Hyper 212X

Looks decent I think ?


----------



## wrath04 (Mar 18, 2021)

View attachment 192892


----------



## Dinnercore (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow I can no longer install R23 without an account and I have to consent to be contacted before I can run the bench?

I'll stick to R20, sry.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 1, 2021)

Dinnercore said:


> Wow I can no longer install R23 without an account and I have to consent to be contacted before I can run the bench?
> 
> I'll stick to R20, sry.



WTH?

Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 1, 2021)

Dinnercore said:


> Wow I can no longer install R23 without an account and I have to consent to be contacted before I can run the bench?
> 
> I'll stick to R20, sry.


that's completely wrong.
 you used the wrong installer. (their software instead of the benchmark)


----------



## Dinnercore (Apr 1, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> that's completely wrong.
> you used the wrong installer. (their software instead of the benchmark)


Thats a huge help, what installer of the 8 different ones you find on the link is the correct one then? I just picked an R23 installer and went ahead.


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 1, 2021)

Dinnercore said:


> Thats a huge help, what installer of the 8 different ones you find on the link is the correct one then? I just picked an R23 installer and went ahead.





			https://installer.maxon.net/cinebench/CinebenchR23.zip


----------



## Det0x (Apr 2, 2021)

@ T4C Fantasy

Time for a chart update soon ?


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 5, 2021)

This is an imc damaged xeon 5218r from my s3647 mid budget build (one channel not working)


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 7, 2021)

Custom water cooling.


----------



## tonito (Apr 10, 2021)

i5 10600k @ 4.7Ghz with 1.225v, MSI Z490-PRO, 16GB 3200Mhz HyperX and Scythe Mugen MAX cooler
-9687 MC


----------



## freeagent (Apr 11, 2021)

5600X @ 4600 1.25v, 4x8GB Trident Z @ 1900 14-14-14-34 1.525v


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 11, 2021)

5800x - PBO Eco 95w Mode, 4 x 16GB 3600 A-XMP Loooooosssssseeee timings.


----------



## gaterchomp (Apr 11, 2021)

First full PC build!

 - 10700k,   x52 multiplier @ 1.34 Adaptive Voltage LLC 5, droops to between 1.30-.32 under load (MSI scale of 1-7),  SA voltage - 1.26, IO voltage - 1.20
 - Crucial Ballistix BL8G32C16U4BL.M8FE  - 2 x 8 GB - 3800MHz - 14 - 19 - 14 - 38 -  550 - 1.45V (no matter what I set TRP to is defaults to what tRCD is in info, not sure why)
 - MSI z490 Gaming Edge Wifi - Bios 1.60 (newest one)
 - Samsung 970 Evo Plus 250 GB boot drive
 - Inland m.2 NVME 3D-NAND 500 GB storage
 - Asus Radeon 5500 XT Evo Dual 8 GB @ 2020 mhz core freq., 1860 mhz memory freq, 1.125 V
 - Lian Li o11 dynamic mini
 - Lian Li Gallahad 240 mm AIO

Sorry last post was on some account with the wrong email I don't use










freeagent said:


> 5600X @ 4600 1.25v, 4x8GB Trident Z @ 1900 14-14-14-34 1.525v
> 
> View attachment 196193


One of the best voltages I've seen for this chip! Nice


----------



## freeagent (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks man. My FIT is 1.243 I just round up..  Those could be daily settings. I cannot nail down anything higher in stress testing. I can bench a few hundred MHz higher but cant pass OCCT, nor keep temps in check with certain other stressful situations after 4600. I did consider a 5800X and was soo close to buying one.. luckily some kind gents kept me in check.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 16, 2021)

5600X @ 4800 1.4v, 4x8GB Trident Z @ 1800 14-14-14-34 1.475v

Multi:


5600X @ 4900 1.45v, 4x8GB Trident Z @ 1833 14-14-14-34 1.475v

Single:


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 16, 2021)

Intel Xeon Gold 6138 ES stock.
75 USD from aliexpress, new, one year warranty


----------



## Reein (Apr 17, 2021)

First time doing this. I have air cooling in a fractal design meshify C, Two 140 noctua in the front, one 120 noctua venting the rear, and the two 120 stock fractal design fans venting the top. i would like to start overclock any tips would be very welcome. My CPU temp reached 70 C.


----------



## Tesselator (Apr 23, 2021)

5600X All Stock Settings: (Base3.7, Boost 4.6), 4000 RAM @3600 CL24  - Fabric @1800, X470 Taichi Ultimate, AMD Wraith Stealth (Air) Cooler .


----------



## nuclearmistake (Apr 23, 2021)

i7-7820x @5001MHz
Custom Watercooled, delidded


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 23, 2021)

Ryzen 5 3600 @4.5 GHz with 32 GB DDR4 @ 3266 MHz CL16.

Multi core - 10601
Single core - 1347

These are my 24*7 clocks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2021)

I dug out a system a client gave me as payment.

Test 1 with DDR3 1866mhz single rank ram in dual channel





Test 2 with DDR3 1600mhz dual rank ram in dual channel






i5 4670K4C/4T@ 3800Mhz3718949Air Cooling (stock intel)

I was lead to believe that dual rank modules had more advantage over single rank modules but it doesnt seem so here. The single rank memory did have a slight speed advantage though so that might of been another thing to think about.

I'll be doing a few more benchmarks with this rig.


----------



## freeagent (May 1, 2021)

They do on Zen 3, Intel I'm not sure..


----------



## Stewen1967 (May 8, 2021)

Frissítés 10900k
Alapértelmezett gyári készlet.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (May 8, 2021)

*Ryzen 7 5800X
Multi-core: 15240
Single-core: 1568
All-in-one water cooler*
Stock settings
4x 16 GiB DDR4-3600

This is my gaming PC listed in my system specs.  I finally gave up waiting for the R9-5950X that I ordered months ago and settled for the R7.  $434, delivered.


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 8, 2021)

Forgot to mention that the CPU was running on Auto OC. ~ 5.4 Ghz.


----------



## Stewen1967 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## andy234 (May 12, 2021)

Just got my new laptop from Newegg yesterday. After getting everything set up today, here's my benchmark...
Default voltage & fan speed

ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2021) Gaming Laptop - G513QM-ES94
AMD Ryzen 9 5900HX
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Laptop GPU 115w (130w TGP)
16GB DDR4 3200
512GB PCIe NVMe PCIe 3.0 SSD
15.6" 144Hz IPS Type FHD Display 45% NTSC
Windows 10 Home


----------



## andy234 (May 19, 2021)

After manually adjusting my fans I got some better scores and lower temps...
Multi core temps maxxed out at 88.4 C & hovered around 87 C
Single core temp maxxed out at 66.1 C & hovered around 63 C


----------



## uno.di.voi (May 19, 2021)

ciao!!


----------



## paum (May 22, 2021)




----------



## ThrashZone (May 23, 2021)

Hi,
Broke 18k on R23 

ThrashZone---10900k---10c/20t---@5301.3---1439---18018---custom water optimus foundation


----------



## damric (May 27, 2021)

This is my Ryzen 3600 when I was playing around with the IceGiant ProSiphon Elite.


----------



## JCL (May 28, 2021)

JCL said:


> Custom water cooling.





JCL said:


> View attachment 183497


----------



## Abdullah_39 (May 30, 2021)

-core i5 1135G7 ( 28w version )
-8 GB dual channel 2667MHz ram
- tested in the acer aspire 5 14inch model
- CPU was running @3.1 - 3.2 GHZ in all cores.


----------



## ACale75 (May 30, 2021)

Maybe this cpu could clock higher but I'm happy with this.


----------



## RealKGB (May 30, 2021)

Ryzen 5 3600 @ stock, with PBO enabled
4x8GB 3333 C16-16-16-32 tRC 48. With mixed modules too - half B-die, timings 14-14-14-31, half Nanya Tech something, timings 16-18-18-36. I did have to bump up the voltage from 1.35 to 1.375 to get it stable.
ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 120mm w/ MX-4, fan at 100% 24/7


Spoiler








Temps have not surpassed 75C.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 1, 2021)

Just messin around..


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 5, 2021)

andy234 said:


> Just got my new laptop from Newegg yesterday. After getting everything set up today, here's my benchmark...
> Default voltage & fan speed
> 
> ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2021) Gaming Laptop - G513QM-ES94
> ...


Very impressive that it beats out most of the 3700 and 3088x's that have run this benchmark here, despite being in a laptop


----------



## birdie (Jun 25, 2021)

Image 1: Stock Ryzen 7 5800X except for a 0.05V undervolt, cheap air cooling.
Image 2: Limited to 120W.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi,
Little bump the other day
ThrashZone---10900k---10c/20t---@5301.3---0000---18030---custom water optimus foundation


----------



## freeagent (Jun 26, 2021)

5300MHz man what a ripper


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 26, 2021)

freeagent said:


> 5300MHz man what a ripper


Hi,
Yeah moved vcore voltage up so I could record it easier 1.3v under stress is doing pretty good at 5.3 max 1.4v of course is just idling on llc-6


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 26, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah moved vcore voltage up so I could record it easier 1.3v under stress is doing pretty good at 5.3 max 1.4v of course is just idling on llc-6


Direct die and u can do 5.5ghz.


----------



## steevebacon (Jun 26, 2021)

Artic liquid freezer II 420
Ryzen 9 5900x - OC per CCX - CCX1@4675mhz, CCX2@4550mhz 1.25V
32GB DDR43600 cl16- B-die - OC@3733 cl14


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 26, 2021)

steevebacon said:


> Artic liquid freezer II 420
> Ryzen 9 5900x - OC per CCX - CCX1@4675mhz, CCX2@4575mhz 1.25V
> 32GB DDR43600 cl16- B-die - OC@3733 cl14
> 
> View attachment 205503



thats a nice setup!


----------



## steevebacon (Jun 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> thats a nice setup!


Thanks! Threw a 3070 FE with those, generously oc'd, and it does make a pretty satisfying build 
haha


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 29, 2021)

5800X Stock Powerlimits, 150Mhz Offset, -20 Curve Optimizer.
NH D15 Chromax. Black with 1 Fan


----------



## freeagent (Jul 2, 2021)

Just messin around.. x 47.5 1.425v set, 1.4v get, no LLC.


----------



## Solestra (Jul 18, 2021)

5950x  4.5ghz oc
Fractal Celsius s36 Blackout AIO
CineBench r23 = 29,009
Finally got my new machine to finish a benchmark without crashing!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi,
Ouch hard to follow those mean amd chips lol
But here's my new 10900k with nice bump

ThrashZone---10900k---10c/20t---@5297.4---0000---18101---custom water optimus foundation


----------



## racer243l (Jul 24, 2021)

Did some PBO tuning on my 5950x today


----------



## Lindatje (Jul 24, 2021)

AMD Ryzen 5800x 4675Mhz. Air cooled Dark rock pro 4.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 25, 2021)

New build. Time to see what she is made of.

This is what i came from: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-r23-score.213237/post-4391246

System 1:
CPU: Ryzen 5 5600X - PBO with 200+ - 4.65 GHz single core and multi core 4.5 GHz
CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 low profile cooler (i´m am totally limit by the cooler for better scores)
Motherboard: ASUS ROG STRIX B550-I GAMING
Ram: 3600 MHz CL14-15-15-35 (2 x 16 GB = 32 GB Dual channel and dual rank. Samsuing B-die)

Stock:
single: 1507
Multi: 10034

With PBO 200+ and my own power limits
Single: 1531
Multi: 11127

stock





PBO





system 2
CPU: Ryzen 9 5950X - PBO with 200 MHz+ - Single up to 5 GHz and multi around 4.5 GHz
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black with two Noctua IPPC Industrial 3000 RPM fans
Motherboard: Asus Dark Hero X570
Ram: 3600 MHz CL14-15-15-35 (4 x 8 GB = 32 GB Dual channel and Dual rank. Samsung B-die)

Stock
Single:1601
Multi: 25286




PBO 200 MHz+ and limited by the EDC power limit.
Single: 1634
Multi: 29512


----------



## freeagent (Jul 25, 2021)

My 5600X is way different to oc than my 5900. I found the max the 5600 would pull with PBO on its own. Then I entered that into PBO advanced 200 140 180 I think then I entered +200 -30 and she rocks those top clocks nearly all the time.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> My 5600X is way different to oc than my 5900. I found the max the 5600 would pull with PBO on its own. Then I entered that into PBO advanced 200 140 180 I think then I entered +200 -30 and she rocks those top clocks nearly all the time.


I am limited by the little cpu cooler.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 25, 2021)

Whoops sorry.. was just trying to help..


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Whoops sorry.. was just trying to help..


it´s alright.


----------



## Akira1364 (Jul 27, 2021)

Almost caught up to the reference 7700K at single-core with my 4790K:


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 27, 2021)

So i finally found out how to by pass the power limits. So here is what a 5950X can do when its fine tuned a little bit and not power limited. This is on air cooling and as far i see, i just claimed the seconds place for fastes 5950X in R23. Beating out severel AIO and custom water loops.

CPU: Ryzen 9 5950X - PBO with 200 MHz+ - Single up to 5.15 GHz and all core 4.65 GHz
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black with two Noctua IPPC Industrial 3000 RPM fans
Motherboard: Asus Dark Hero X570
Ram: 3600 MHz CL14-15-15-35 (4 x 8 GB = 32 GB Dual channel and Dual rank. Samsung B-die)

R20
single: 643
Multi: 12081





R23
Single: 1654
Multi: 31238


----------



## 1986nath (Jul 27, 2021)

5800X  200Mhz Offset  cooling  kraken x73


----------



## looniam (Jul 27, 2021)

got  new toys, so playing around (i7, B560 mobo, CL-16 3600 @CL14 3200 for now) 

i7-11700K @4.9 multi 4.6 single, custom loop




note:
236 watts MT run, vrms got quite toasty-  think these 8 phases hit their (comfortable) peek. too bad i did little more than bench test it before slapping it in the case, would have looked for sizing for blocks on those. but maybe could spent ~$30 for more vrms and ignored the I/Os.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I am right at the limit of what air can do. Contemplating yet again on saying goodbye to air.. maybe one day


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I'm pretty sure I am right at the limit of what air can do. Contemplating yet again on saying goodbye to air.. maybe one day
> 
> View attachment 210204


Hi,
If you do go water don't buy a kit 
Piece it out you'll get a lot better parts/ water block ... choices the first time
Kits come with mediocre water blocks.. not worth wasting money on.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 28, 2021)

Thank you sir


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I'm pretty sure I am right at the limit of what air can do. Contemplating yet again on saying goodbye to air.. maybe one day
> 
> View attachment 210204


For a 5900X, that's a good score i think. My 5950X score at stock 25286 multi, while yours is 24421. That's pretty close to stock 5950X.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 28, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> For a 5900X, that's a good score i think. My 5950X score at stock 25286 multi, while yours is 24421. That's pretty close to stock 5950X.



Same 25000-26000 for my stock 5950X so that score seems pretty good.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 28, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Same 25000-26000 for my stock 5950X so that score seems pretty good



Its not something I can daily though.. just for show I guess 

Safety for my CPU is mid to upper 23K or so.. with PBO


----------



## raddeon (Aug 1, 2021)

11700k at 5ghz


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2021)

It was run at stock with memory XMP speeds of 3600 Cas 16. By my observation it had a sustained 3.6ghz during multi and 4.8ghz during single. I am on air cooling.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 6, 2021)

Nordic said:


> It was run at stock with memory XMP speeds of 3600 Cas 16. By my observation it had a sustained 3.6ghz during multi and 4.8ghz during single. I am on air cooling.


Seems with in spec for at stock 5950X. I have an aircooled 5950X as well. Just with a Noctua NH-D15 aircooler.

Can i ask your single and max multi core temp since not so many runs these chips on air? Mine was 72C single core and 55C multi core fully loaded at stock. With my 4.65 GHz all core manuel oc at 1,375 volts it hits 84C in cinebench R23 with out any power limits.

Here is my stock score and PBO tuned score with the higest power limit i was alowed by motherboard to set.









						Post your Cinebench R23 Score
					

Artic liquid freezer II 420 Ryzen 9 5900x - OC per CCX - CCX1@4675mhz, CCX2@4550mhz 1.25V 32GB DDR43600 cl16- B-die - OC@3733 cl14




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Same setup but here i use asus dark hero party trick called Dynamic oc switch. Enable it to switch automatic betweem PBO where i can by pass the normal max 200 mhz+ and force even higher single core clocks and a manuelt all core OC with out power limits to hold it back. Still on air cooling. That alows me to get the higgest possible single core and multi core score at the same time. Hence why this has the higest single and multi core score.









						Post your Cinebench R23 Score
					

Artic liquid freezer II 420 Ryzen 9 5900x - OC per CCX - CCX1@4675mhz, CCX2@4550mhz 1.25V 32GB DDR43600 cl16- B-die - OC@3733 cl14




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Aug 6, 2021)

Just over 12,000 on a 5600x at 4.7ghz all core manual overclock . single thread lags behind On corsair H150i

and here is PBO auto overclock about the same max all core 4.7ghz just single core is 4.85ghz


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 6, 2021)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> View attachment 211526
> 
> Just over 12,000 on a 5600x at 4.7ghz all core manual overclock . single thread lags behind On corsair H150i
> 
> and here is PBO auto overclock about the same max all core 4.7ghz just single core is 4.85ghzView attachment 211530



Running a lot of background tasks? That's a lot of clock stretching. Sub-1500 is pretty low for what's supposed to be a 4.7GHz overclock. And 4.8GHz should be just under or at the 1600 mark.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Aug 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Running a lot of background tasks? That's a lot of clock stretching. Sub-1500 is pretty low for what's supposed to be a 4.7GHz overclock. And 4.8GHz should be just under or at the 1600 mark.


well I'm only running infinity fabric at 1633mhz. I have not really tried to over clock my ram as it's only 3200mhz ram.
My temps aren't above 75C on all core and only 53C on single thread.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Seems with in spec for at stock 5950X. I have an aircooled 5950X as well. Just with a Noctua NH-D15 aircooler.
> 
> Can i ask your single and max multi core temp since not so many runs these chips on air? Mine was 72C single core and 55C multi core fully loaded at stock. With my 4.65 GHz all core manuel oc at 1,375 volts it hits 84C in cinebench R23 with out any power limits.


The stock performance is good. I haven't even begun overclocking. Ryzen ClockTuner suggests I could run an all core overclock of 4575mhz to 4700mhz at 1.35. I haven't even messed with PBO settings yet. I am not sure what amount of tuning I want to do yet.

Ryzen master shows me holding 63C after 5 minutes on Single Threaded. It seems I am running even cooler on a multi threaded workload.


http://imgur.com/Ora703H


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 6, 2021)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> well I'm only running infinity fabric at 1633mhz. I have not really tried to over clock my ram as it's only 3200mhz ram.
> My temps aren't above 75C on all core and only 53C on single thread.



Shouldn't matter. You could run at 2133 JEDEC if you wanted and the difference on Ryzen in Cinevench should be like 10pts. Memory makes zero difference in Cinebench for Ryzen. It's only the ST score that looks out of place, which is why I asked if you're running stuff in the background. The ST test is so long that anything that runs during it will have an effect, even HWInfo.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 6, 2021)

Nordic said:


> The stock performance is good. I haven't even begun overclocking. Ryzen ClockTuner suggests I could run an all core overclock of 4575mhz to 4700mhz at 1.35. I haven't even messed with PBO settings yet. I am not sure what amount of tuning I want to do yet.
> 
> Ryzen master shows me holding 63C after 5 minutes on Single Threaded. It seems I am running even cooler on a multi threaded workload.
> 
> ...


Nope. What you are running there is multi core stress test. CPU full load hence why you are only at 3.6 GHz. You are actually running 6C-7C higher than i am in multi core test. I hit 55C max there.

To run single core test. Use the test below under the test you run in the screenshot. That is single core test. It will hit higher boost clock but also get even hotter.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Nope. What you are running there is multi core stress test. CPU full load hence why you are only at 3.6 GHz. You are actually running 6C-7C higher than i am in multi core test. I hit 55C max there.
> 
> To run single core test. Use the test below under the test you run in the screenshot. That is single core test. It will hit higher boost clock but also get even hotter.


I only shared the screenshot for the multicore run. The single threaded had a max temp of 63c. Single threaded holds a sustained ~4.8ghz during cinebench.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 6, 2021)

Nordic said:


> I only shared the screenshot for the multicore run. The single threaded had a max temp of 63c.


ah i see. will run my own test again to compare. then. i will be back.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> ah i see. will run my own test again to compare. then. i will be back.


I turned on PBO and set it to the motherboard limits, leaving cpu voltage on auto. Single threaded heat is now about 65c while multi threaded is about 83c.

Single threaded:


http://imgur.com/l38O2ar


Multi-threaded:


http://imgur.com/mIcVkIE


----------



## freeagent (Aug 6, 2021)

I should plug my 5600X back in. those are all core clocks.. and it doesn't really like 4 sticks that much.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 6, 2021)

Nordic said:


> I turned on PBO and set it to the motherboard limits, leaving cpu voltage on auto. Single threaded heat is now about 65c while multi threaded is about 83c.
> 
> Single threaded:
> 
> ...


back with my own test.

Stock single is a round 60C



Multi stock is a round 53C




With PBO single core is pretty much the same at 60C




PBO multi is a round 76C




So i do have better temp over all.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> back with my own test.
> 
> So i do have better temp over all.


As you should. You have the better air cooler. I think you have 8 heat pipes to my 6. Your fans go up to 3000 rpm while mine go to 2000 rpm.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 6, 2021)

Nordic said:


> As you should. You have the better air cooler. I think you have 8 heat pipes to my 6. Your fans go up to 3000 rpm while mine go to 2000 rpm.


NH-D15 is actually only a 6 heat pipe cooler. But it does however have two towers and 2 fans. Also it can´t be denied either that my high RPM fans does a thing or two on temp as well.

But it´s nice to get comfirmed that the ekstra money i spend also gets me lower temp.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> NH-D15 is actually only a 6 heat pipe cooler. But it does however have two towers and 2 fans. Also it can´t be denied either that my high RPM fans does a thing or two on temp as well.
> 
> But it´s nice to get comfirmed that the ekstra money i spend also gets me lower temp.


I should have gotten a noctua heatsink to begin with. They are expensive but the fans are that much better than the competition. I got my Scythe because it had a good performance per dollar, but then upgraded to Noctua fans months to get the performance I wanted. The total cost of the Scythe and Noctua fans was the same as just getting a noctua heatsink in the first place.

This is with PBO on set to motherboard limits. Same memory settings. Still on air. Multithreaded ran at about 4.1ghz. Not sure why I am getting lower single threaded scores, although not by much. A 12% bump in multi threaded is decent.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 6, 2021)

Nordic said:


> I should have gotten a noctua heatsink to begin with. They are expensive but the fans are that much better than the competition. I got my Scythe because it had a good performance per dollar, but then upgraded to Noctua fans months to get the performance I wanted. The total cost of the Scythe and Noctua fans was the same as just getting a noctua heatsink in the first place.
> 
> This is with PBO on set to motherboard limits. Same memory settings. Still on air. Multithreaded ran at about 4.1ghz. Not sure why I am getting lower single threaded scores, although not by much. A 12% bump in multi threaded is decent.



On a lot of Ryzens if you just adjust (increase) power limits alone via PBO, you might see a bit of a ST dip, if you don't boost ST by other methods like CO. Not sure why it is, but that's how it's been since my 3700X.

We seem to be pretty close on both ST scores and temps.

Mugen 5 is an admirable cooler, just not in the same class as D15. Hard to expect a single tower to match a dual tower ever. I mean, you also get to enjoy the nice clearance all around - D15 compatibility is hilarious by comparison trying to play nice with even average height RAM and PCIe slots.

U12A looks like a good competitor though, might come out ahead of the Mugen, but more expensive than D15 usually


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> On a lot of Ryzens if you just adjust (increase) power limits alone via PBO, you might see a bit of a ST dip, if you don't boost ST by other methods like CO. Not sure why it is, but that's how it's been since my 3700X.
> 
> We seem to be pretty close on both ST scores and temps.
> 
> ...


Just upgrading to dual Noctua's on my Mugen gave me a 7c drop under full load when I was on a 3900x. It makes a difference.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 6, 2021)

Nordic said:


> I should have gotten a noctua heatsink to begin with. They are expensive but the fans are that much better than the competition. I got my Scythe because it had a good performance per dollar, but then upgraded to Noctua fans months to get the performance I wanted. The total cost of the Scythe and Noctua fans was the same as just getting a noctua heatsink in the first place.
> 
> This is with PBO on set to motherboard limits. Same memory settings. Still on air. Multithreaded ran at about 4.1ghz. Not sure why I am getting lower single threaded scores, although not by much. A 12% bump in multi threaded is decent.


I was never in any dout what cooler to get. But i dit everything i cut do to get the best possible aircooling setup. Besides NH-D15 and using Noctua industrial IPPC 3000 RPM fans, i also use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut extreme cooling paste.

I think i know why your single core gets lower with PBO on. You said it raised by 2C. Zen 3 boost actually funktion much like GPU boost. Besides power limits, boost clocks is also desided by temp. So the higher temp your cpu runs at, the lower boost clock you get and that has a negative effect on your single core clock and single core score. Your multi score score is lower than mine because your board seems only to allow for lower power limits. Compare yours to mine. Specially the two last limits cpu in R23 and those two are higher on my board than yours.

So a combination of lower temp and higher PBO power limits gave med a multi score of 29512.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 6, 2021)

Nordic said:


> Just upgrading to dual Noctua's on my Mugen gave me a 7c drop under full load when I was on a 3900x. It makes a difference.



I didn't say it didn't?

That's more a function of the fact that Scythe's fans are almost always terrible because they always lack rpm.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2021)

I am intending to get back into water cooling this winter. I have one of those 80mm thick 240mm radiators. I think I am going to get a 480mm something though. Watercooling can only do so much though.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 6, 2021)

There are plenty of good coolers out there, don’t stress over a brand


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 6, 2021)

freeagent said:


> There are plenty of good coolers out there, don’t stress over a brand


No we want a all out brand flame war

Just like the Intel vs. AMD and AMD vs. Nvidia fanboys have. Just with coolers


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2021)

freeagent said:


> There are plenty of good coolers out there, don’t stress over a brand


There are plenty of great coolers. I was planning on buying a Noctua but decided to instead get a more budget option. I believe this was a mistake because the cost of the Scythe cooler and the noctua fans I later purchased for it ended up costing as much as the expensive noctua but with less performance than I would have had. I should have just bought the Noctua or other equivalently performing cooler.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 6, 2021)

Nordic said:


> I am intending to get back into water cooling this winter. I have one of those 80mm thick 240mm radiators. I think I am going to get a 480mm something though. Watercooling can only do so much though.



If you pull out all the stops (Kryonaut/H2/SYY/KPX paste, good CO curve to bring down ST temps, well balanced power limits, good Ryzen-optimized block), wouldn't be surprised if it both runs appreciably cooler and performs better. Even a single thick 280mm (or was it 240mm?) gets impressively close to handling a 5950X and 3090. So if you have less GPU, or two rads, I'd expect v good results.

When these Zen 3 cores push above 15W per-core in ST they do some crazy temperature shit, like transient  10-15C spikes. Games like BFV and MW19 are pretty challenging for even D15 for that reason, not MT or pure wattage. Be curious to see what watercooling can do for that.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

Air at stock with shitty Ram.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> If you pull out all the stops (Kryonaut/H2/SYY/KPX paste, good CO curve to bring down ST temps, well balanced power limits, good Ryzen-optimized block), wouldn't be surprised if it both runs appreciably cooler and performs better. Even a single thick 280mm (or was it 240mm?) gets impressively close to handling a 5950X and 3090. So if you have less GPU, or two rads, I'd expect v good results.
> 
> When these Zen 3 cores push above 15W per-core in ST they do some crazy temperature shit, like transient  10-15C spikes. Games like BFV and MW19 are pretty challenging for even D15 for that reason, not MT or pure wattage. Be curious to see what watercooling can do for that.


I have one of these. I used to cool my 4.8ghz 2500k and 7970 at 1350mhz with that thing and it kept it all under 50c. A radiator this thick needs a lot of static pressure. I was running 38mm panaflo's with a 25mm spacer between the fan and the rad on both sides. I have no doubts that it could cool the 5950x by itself. I have the old swiftech pump/block that I doubt is ryzen optimized.






When I was using that rad, I was inside a case that fit it nicely. My computer is now in an open bench case and the 240mm radiator doesn't fit nicely in that space. A 480mm radiator is the perfect size to mount to my desk. With a few well placed quick disconnects and it would be a nice set up. I am also thinking about making it so I could mount the radiator to my window allowing all hot air to blow outside in the summer. I am even thinking about running a 5 gallon res in my crawl space. In short, I have plans that go beyond lowering my temperatures.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> No we want a all out brand flame war
> 
> Just like the Intel vs. AMD and AMD vs. Nvidia fanboys have. Just with coolers


Lol that’s why I use Thermalright coolers


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 6, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Lol that’s why I use Thermalright coolers


Thermalright is good as well. Had a Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme back when i still had a I7 920 cpu. That dit great as well.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

I am on an Arctic E sports Duo, it's beastly for it's price and quiet.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 7, 2021)

Some fun with 5600G PBO and Curve Optimizer.

MT runs at about 4.35GHz, ST runs at 4.65GHz because it's limited by +200MHz boost override. Just goes to show how AMD segments these chips.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 7, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Some fun with 5600G PBO and Curve Optimizer.
> 
> MT runs at about 4.35GHz, ST runs at 4.65GHz because it's limited by +200MHz boost override. Just goes to show how AMD segments these chips.
> 
> View attachment 211556


About par with my stock X chip, nice going and with a iGPU to boot!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 7, 2021)

5950x, XMP memory settings, PBO limts: Motherboard, Core Optimizer -10 on all cores.
Single threaded ran at ~4.9ghz and Multithreaded ran at about 4.3ghz





Core optimizer -10 gave me back the SC performance I had lost and then some. 15% faster multi threaded with just a few simple tweaks is really nice. Intel doesn't even get 15% performance between entire CPU generations. 

All I need now is to fine tune core optimizer. Does anyone have any good tips on how to do that efficiently?


EDIT:








It seems I may have been running closer to 5ghz in single threaded. I was watching the temperatures and clock speed closely. It would raise clock speed until the CPU got over 63c at which point the cpu speed would drop a little. I can and will be able to fine tune further with core optimizer but I am also limited by temperature. This only makes me want to begin watercooling again sooner.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Aug 7, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Shouldn't matter. You could run at 2133 JEDEC if you wanted and the difference on Ryzen in Cinebench should be like 10pts. Memory makes zero difference in Cinebench for Ryzen. It's only the ST score that looks out of place, which is why I asked if you're running stuff in the background. The ST test is so long that anything that runs during it will have an effect, even HWInfo.


 well mind you I am only running 16gbs, it's Corsair Vengeance pro RGB 3200mhz it's timings right now are 16-18-18-18-36-76 (T1)
it may not be dual rank ram.


----------



## Othnark (Aug 11, 2021)

Since the multiplier increment is 0.1 on Zen 3, every degree does matter, as mentioned, even more than on Zen 2. For water-cooling, Conductonaut really makes a lot of sense on the 5950X and 5900x, primarily to maximize 1, 2 and 3 threaded workloads.  

Past 3, the heat is actually a lot easier to handle because of the reduced voltage applied to reach multicore workload speeds, 5 core loads being easiest to cool.

I've scaled from 39f to 80f water temps testing this on my 5950x, the hardest thing to cool is a 3 thread non-avx workload that isn't hitting TDC/EDC/PPT limits, because it's going to jump straight to max boost bin and coinciding voltage. AVX triggers reduced speed, even when not hitting limits.  Similarly, high EDC all core loads that don't hit PPT/TDC ( like ram stability testing) are hard to cool, it sends my 5950x straight 4930 effective clock all core loads at 1.4 volts because the amerage drawn is so low.  

If you have a good block, flow, and cooling capacity the all core loads are trivial on the 5950x.

If you can keep the 5950x under 58c in the 3 thread scenario, temperature scaling from 1-3 stops, and effective clocks will bang right up against the allowed boost limit when not using PBO.  Many thread obviously keeps scaling down to subzero temperatures as voltage for a given speed can drop.

Adjusting EDC can influence how aggressive PB2 applies boost, the lower the EDC set, the more aggressively PB2 pushes 1-3 thread workloads. This requires adjustment of CO based on EDC. The higher EDC is set the more CO voltage reduction can be used, and the more single core extends the temperature scaling downwards.

The more you raise EDC, the more CO offset can be used and the lower temp scaling goes, meaning cooler criticality increases.  That said, there's NO gain over 160 EDC if all other variables are controlled correctly.

PBO CO 160 EDC 150 TDC 250 PPT, +50mhz nets me at 45f water temp:
R23 - nT 32550
R23 - sT 1692

Example:
140 EDC 150 TDC 200 PPT, +50 mhz
CO on core 0 at -23
R23 sT - 1671 (5048 effective clock)
Doesn't go any higher once 59f water temps are reached, it is so aggressive it achieves it's limit by 59f water temp.

160 EDC 150 TDC 200 PPT, + 50 mhz 
CO on core 0 at -28
R23 sT - 1692 (5093 effective clock)
Scales all the way down to 49f water, 59f water achieves the same scores at 140 EDC, but scaling continues downwards as temp drops.

Also of note, any use of LLC other than auto reduces performance, or if at setting 1 (the most gentle) causes instability(C7H).  Auto, as tested by Buildzoid on the C7H, tracks best regarding SET/GET.

Low use crashes/resets were entirely solved by setting the CBS power supply to typical instead of low, using an AX1200i (known good).

Keep in mind, ambient water temps + typical delta will be around 85f.  As a result, keeping EDC at 140 and raising TDC to 150-160 and PPT to 200-250 will usually net the best performance paired with as much negative CO as possible, raising the sT scaling of PB2 into the range of use.  Lowering EDC to 130 may even help 1-3 thread speeds, haven't tested but the pattern suggests it will.  EDC will NOT limit performance when PPT and TDC aren't being limited if CO is tuned if temperature is within what SMU considers acceptable.

PPT should be tuned to hold peak multicore loads at whatever you consider acceptable temps.  Doing so will not impact gaming or light/moderate use as all.  I tune mine to hold water + 45, which is 250 PPT, holding the CPU at 55c, but very few loads achieve this level of power draw, usually hitting 150 TDC first.  R23 draws 225 watts and runs at 4830 mhz at 1.344v GET, hitting TDC and EDC limits, scores do linearly scale with TDC up to 4930 mhz all core at 1.4v GET if I uncap TDC.

1.344v GET I verified using all core OC as manual 4800hz minimum stable voltage, so there's literally nothing to be gained from all core OC vs WELL tuned PBO CO. Lazy PBO CO settings can be beat by all core OC.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 11, 2021)

^^

What he said


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 11, 2021)

5700G @ stock limits PBO -10


----------



## freeagent (Aug 11, 2021)

She likes it when you give her a spank


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Aug 12, 2021)

in bios I'm running CSM mode instead of EUFI right now because I cloned this from an old HDD to SSD, maybe I should just nuke it. I made a back up of everything last night on another drive. I wonder if that's slowing me down.


----------



## Othnark (Aug 12, 2021)

I did some testing today of the newest AMD chipset driver, mostly a wash.  Gains in game performance little/no change in production performance, very odd.  R23 scores fell within margin of error above/below no choosey driver use.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 13, 2021)

Here's my little lappy...  until friend I got it for comes and gets it....


----------



## steevebacon (Aug 15, 2021)

Artic liquid freezer II 420
Ryzen 9 5900x - Dynamic OC switch
PBO curve optimizer negative 15, +125 boost
switch to all core per CCX - CCX1@4750mhz, CCX2@4675mhz 1.338V (llc 3)
32GB DDR43600 cl16- B-die - OC@3733 cl14

CB23: 24029


----------



## glnn_23 (Aug 22, 2021)

Ryzen 5950x , Asus Dark Hero using Dynamic OC.   CCX 48.25/47.75. Single thread somewhere around 5Ghz.

Custom water.


----------



## Stewen1967 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Tomgang (Aug 26, 2021)

glnn_23 said:


> Ryzen 5950x , Asus Dark Hero using Dynamic OC.   CCX 48.25/47.75. Single thread somewhere around 5Ghz.
> 
> Custom water.
> 
> View attachment 213674


Sweet score. I have to settle with 31238 multi score and single core score is 1654, so that´s the same. However i am on aircooling, so that pretty much limits my score. Will try for higher scores when winter sets in. 4.65 GHz all core on bofh CCD´s for now. The best CCD might have a little more to give and i can maybe get single core a bit higher as well, with more tweaking,.

My score here:








						Post your Cinebench R23 Score
					

Artic liquid freezer II 420 Ryzen 9 5900x - OC per CCX - CCX1@4675mhz, CCX2@4550mhz 1.25V 32GB DDR43600 cl16- B-die - OC@3733 cl14




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Othnark (Aug 26, 2021)

Should have some new C8E scores fairly soon.  Very curious to see if the new board actually helps anything sub-ambient (but not sub zero).


----------



## Lei (Aug 27, 2021)

Nordic said:


> I have one of these. I used to cool my 4.8ghz 2500k and 7970 at 1350mhz with that thing and it kept it all under 50c. A radiator this thick needs a lot of static pressure. I was running 38mm panaflo's with a 25mm spacer between the fan and the rad on both sides. I have no doubts that it could cool the 5950x by itself. I have the old swiftech pump/block that I doubt is ryzen optimized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get the 5 galon res? 
Here's my temp rising through 70 minutes of Forza. without radiator nor fans. 




I think it's better you buy thin rads. A hot loaf of bread or potato, chills down faster if you just cut them into halves.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 27, 2021)

I improved my single core score by 1 point. I think she's got another one in her somewhere   

View attachment 214352


----------



## Stewen1967 (Aug 27, 2021)

Stock : Asus table minus offset mode, 67 Celsius win 11 beta. 360 AIO


----------



## glnn_23 (Aug 29, 2021)

Just mucking around here with a static overclock of 1.2v under load. 4.83/4.73Ghz


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 29, 2021)

First time try AMD


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 6, 2021)

I forgot to take a screenshot, so you'll have to take my word for it. 

Fresh Windows 10 2004 install, system specs in my profile.

Single: 1552 points, multi: 14196 points (I rounded it up to 14200 in my specs just to look better). 



tabascosauz said:


> 5700G @ stock limits PBO -10
> 
> View attachment 212112


Wow! That's exactly the same as my score with the Core i7-11700.


----------



## Lei (Sep 6, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I forgot to take a screenshot, so you'll have to take my word for it.
> 
> Fresh Windows 10 2004 install, system specs in my profile.
> 
> ...


5700G must be a tiny bit (1%) lower than 11700 in single core (CineR23) but 2% faster in Multi-core (Geekbench 5)

Intel Core i7-11700 vs. AMD Ryzen 7 5700G - Benchmark, Test and Specs (cpu-monkey.com)


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 6, 2021)

Lei said:


> 5700G must be a tiny bit (3~5%) lower than 11700.
> 
> Intel Core i7-11700K vs. AMD Ryzen 7 5700G - Benchmark, Test and Specs (cpu-monkey.com)


You linked the 11700*K*. I have the non-K 11700.


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2021)

glnn_23 said:


> Just mucking around here with a static overclock of 1.2v under load. 4.83/4.73Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214631


That to me, is a darn good CPU!!    Both of the ones I have where struggling to go past 4.60GHz with 1.25vcore...  But then I am very much new to the overclocking of these CPUs, I need some time with them.  I need to firstly get the 3600 RAM I have to work with the CPU and then I'm good to go!  I think I have to manually set the speeds, but the timings I think work ok  

I need to go find me some Ryzen overclocking guides!!


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 6, 2021)

phill said:


> That to me, is a darn good CPU!!  Both of the ones I have where struggling to go past 4.60GHz with 1.25vcore... But then I am very much new to the overclocking of these CPUs, I need some time with them. I need to firstly get the 3600 RAM I have to work with the CPU and then I'm good to go! I think I have to manually set the speeds, but the timings I think work ok
> 
> I need to go find me some Ryzen overclocking guides!!


Agreed. I´f his chip is stable at those clock at only 1,2 volts. He has indeed a golden chip. Won the silicone lottery sort of speak. All throw i would like to know what type of cooling he has used. Cause i think zen 3 needs less voltage the cooler the silicone is. So i would like to know if it´s custom loop, maybe chilled water loop or dry ice/LN2.

My own 5950X wants 1,375 volts to be stable at 4,65 GHz on all cores on bofh CCD. I tried 4,675 GHz and it failed second run in cinibench. So that cut not be considered stable and i can´t feed it more voltage as i am limited by my aircooling from there on.

I got these scores with 4,65 GHz manuel all core at 1,375 volts and cpu hovering at around 85C with fans maxed out.








						Post your Cinebench R23 Score
					

Artic liquid freezer II 420 Ryzen 9 5900x - OC per CCX - CCX1@4675mhz, CCX2@4550mhz 1.25V 32GB DDR43600 cl16- B-die - OC@3733 cl14




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Sep 6, 2021)

well I reinstalled windows Now set to U.E.F.I SSD loads faster scores where low when I have MSI Dragon center & corsair Icue software installed, just uninstalled them.
I'm some where around 4,700mhz-4775 all core and 4,900mhz 4,850mhz single thread. without AC in my room the cpu bounces around from 80C on a hot day(88-90F) max and around 74C max when it's about 72F in here. My memory's only 3,300mhz right now. I bought cheap 16Gbs 3200mhz Corsair RGB pro vengeance This Icue H150i ekite capellix is nice, doing a pretty good job, but My old Coolermaster iseber 240mm that was all copper did better. Makes me want to do an all copper soft tube loop for this beast of a cpu.


----------



## Lei (Sep 6, 2021)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> well I reinstalled windows Now set to U.E.F.I SSD loads faster scores where low when I have MSI Dragon center & corsair Icue software installed, just uninstalled them.
> I'm some where around 4,700mhz-4775 all core and 4,900mhz 4,850mhz single thread. without AC in my room the cpu bounces around from 80C on a hot day(88-90F) max and around 74C max when it's about 72F in here. My memory's only 3,300mhz right now. I bought cheap 16Gbs 3200mhz Corsair RGB pro vengeance This Icue H150i ekite capellix is nice, doing a pretty good job, but My old Coolermaster iseber 240mm that was all copper did better. Makes me want to do an all copper soft tube loop for this beast of a cpu.


I'd say an additional rad outside the chassis would do better than copper tubing. go with 14cm fans.

Let me see, 64F at midnight here and CineR23 gets
17905 Multi-Core 73*°*C
1245 Single-core 58*°*C
coolant 26.7*°*C
3900x

I have other software open, can't close them now. Photoshop, Maya, Unreal, ~40 edge tabs, FileZilla
Win 11 22000.168


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Sep 6, 2021)

I got 2 golden chips according to ctr2.1/hydra. The above 49.25/48.25 has platinum ccx0 golden ccx1. Have not tested the other chip but r20


----------



## glnn_23 (Sep 7, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Agreed. I´f his chip is stable at those clock at only 1,2 volts. He has indeed a golden chip. Won the silicone lottery sort of speak. All throw i would like to know what type of cooling he has used. Cause i think zen 3 needs less voltage the cooler the silicone is. So i would like to know if it´s custom loop, maybe chilled water loop or dry ice/LN2.
> 
> My own 5950X wants 1,375 volts to be stable at 4,65 GHz on all cores on bofh CCD. I tried 4,675 GHz and it failed second run in cinibench. So that cut not be considered stable and i can´t feed it more voltage as i am limited by my aircooling from there on.
> 
> ...



Ambient cooling with 2 x 360 , p/p fans.


----------



## glnn_23 (Sep 9, 2021)

A few more CB runs, this time 4.6Ghz @ 1.096v under load. Running ram at 3800c16 to drop vdimm down as well.


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Sep 9, 2021)

Ryzen 9 5800X @4775Mhz 

Can set ram at 4000 / CL 12 if I wanted to, would perhaps boom the sores. 

*16477
- Is this the fasteste 8 core on the list? or do we have someone that is faster?*


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

glnn_23 said:


> A few more CB runs, this time 4.6Ghz @ 1.096v under load. Running ram at 3800c16 to drop vdimm down as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216146


That looks an amazing CPU!!  

Just standard custom water?  No chillers?


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Sep 9, 2021)

phill said:


> That looks an amazing CPU!!
> 
> Just standard custom water?  No chillers?


Ye just custom water, only used 10 mins to get this score. Should be double to hit 17k


----------



## glnn_23 (Sep 9, 2021)

phill said:


> That looks an amazing CPU!!
> 
> Just standard custom water?  No chillers?


Couple of 360 rads ambient .


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Sep 9, 2021)

glnn_23 said:


> Couple of 360 rads ambient .


Is more like 2x Quad and 1x tripple


----------



## Lei (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Tomgang (Sep 9, 2021)

Lei said:


> View attachment 216225


Are you only running one memory module in the system?

If not, you need to reconfigure your modules. They are only running single channel. You leave out performance by running single channel and those timings are. Sorry to say, quite bad. Have you enabled the memory xmp profile or just chosen cheat memory with weak timings as stock.

Is not to down talk your system. It's just amd ryzen cpu are really dependent on good memory configuration. Meaning dual channel, around 3600 mhz, low timings and if possible dual rank memory as well. Else you really leave out performance and you are not getting all the potential out of you cpu.


----------



## Lei (Sep 9, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Are you only running one memory module in the system?
> 
> If not, you need to reconfigure your modules. They are only running single channel. You leave out performance by running single channel and those timings are. Sorry to say, quite bad. Have you enabled the memory xmp profile or just chosen cheat memory with weak timings as stock.
> 
> Is not to down talk your system. It's just amd ryzen cpu are really dependent on good memory configuration. Meaning dual channel, around 3600 mhz, low timings and if possible dual rank memory as well. Else you really leave out performance and you are not getting all the potential out of you cpu.


Thanks,
yes it's single memory. I though I will need more memory later for smoke and pyro simulation. 
What should I do with the timings? I set the memory speed to 3200Mhz and enabled precision boost overdrive to set temp limit to 85 instead of 95


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 9, 2021)

Lei said:


> Thanks,
> yes it's single memory. I though I will need more memory later for smoke and pyro simulation.
> What should I do with the timings? I set the memory speed to 3200Mhz and enabled precision boost overdrive to set temp limit to 85 instead of 95


I Will recommend you getting a module more then. You really leave out quite a bit of performance just by running single channel. Games for example suffer a lot when running single channel and your 1 % 0,1 % fps low are far worse than they have to be if you game on your pc. Specially heavy triple AAA titles that need a lot compute power, will suffer from it.

The best you can do if xmp profile is not all ready enabled. Then enable it or go to bios and tweak timings manually. But don't puch memory to far or it will become unstable and give you lots of trouble like bsod, corrupted files and so on. So if you manually tweak memory, it's highly recommended to test memory in different work loads before doing serious work again to prevent data or work loss.

If the above is not an option. Then there is not much else to do than slaughter your piggy bank and get a set better modules. If you go this route. I will recommend to go for 32 GB or 64 gb depending on what you need and go after 3600 mhz and cl16-16-16-36 memory. You can get away with higher timings like 16-19-19-39 if you want to go after cheaper memory. But the first number shut be 16 for a good performance.

To ensure that you run dual rank memory. The best way is to get 4 x 8/16 gb or 2 x 16 gb modules. 8 GB modules typically runs single rank per module and you need 4 modules to run dual channel in dual rank mode. While some 16 gb modules runs dual rank on a single module. But not all does.

That's my best advice I can give.


----------



## Elder7734 (Sep 11, 2021)

Here is my scores for cinebench r23. Also the cooler is corsair iCUE H150i ELITE CAPELLIX Liquid CPU Cooler and the rest of the computer info on screenshot


----------



## BB333 (Sep 11, 2021)

Here is my scores for cinebench r23. Air cooling


----------



## Lei (Sep 11, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I Will recommend you getting a module more then. You really leave out quite a bit of performance just by running single channel. Games for example suffer a lot when running single channel and your 1 % 0,1 % fps low are far worse than they have to be if you game on your pc. Specially heavy triple AAA titles that need a lot compute power, will suffer from it.
> 
> The best you can do if xmp profile is not all ready enabled. Then enable it or go to bios and tweak timings manually. But don't puch memory to far or it will become unstable and give you lots of trouble like bsod, corrupted files and so on. So if you manually tweak memory, it's highly recommended to test memory in different work loads before doing serious work again to prevent data or work loss.
> 
> ...


ok, did some changes, is it better now?


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 11, 2021)

Lei said:


> ok, did some changes, is it better now?
> 
> View attachment 216486


Those timmings are apselutely better. I assume you dit only change the timmings and nothing to the cpu or other enhancements? 

If not, I looks like the tider timmings alone gave around 900 points more in R23, at the multi core score. Makes sense since multi core Is more heavy on the memory than single core. You cut properly get an even better score if you ran dual channel memory as well. But until then that happens. 900 points of ekstra performance i asume you don't complain about.


----------



## Elder7734 (Sep 14, 2021)

Here are some info from my bios and score from CINEBENCHR23! Still trying to figure out ryzen cpu to get the max out of it!


----------



## Lei (Sep 14, 2021)

+425 points


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Sep 19, 2021)

Now im playing around with a 5900X, so is 12 core time, ALMOST 24k with a 12 core cpu, dats quites nice.

still got more to do, gonna use other ram kit 4000 CL 12 mabye with a 2000Mhz Fclock? if the cpu can do that.


----------



## Rehy (Sep 20, 2021)

Ryzen 9 5900X (Stock) 3.7ghz, AIO Be Quiet Silent loop 2 360mm,4x8GB DDR4 3400mhz CL14, Asus Strix B450-E gaming wi-fi motherboard


----------



## ratirt (Sep 22, 2021)

My score with a Threadripper 3970X
With back fans.




Without back fans.




Noticeable difference in score. The only difference is the back fans exhausting the air.
Makes me wonder, what would the score have been if I had tweaked it a bit.


----------



## Lei (Sep 23, 2021)

You must get 47000 points
Seems you're badly thermal throttling. 14% underperforming 
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X - Benchmark, Test and Specs (cpu-monkey.com)



ratirt said:


> My score with a Threadripper 3970X
> With back fans.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ratirt (Sep 23, 2021)

ratirt said:


> My score with a Threadripper 3970X
> With back fans.
> View attachment 217824
> 
> ...


I know the TR is not performing as it should. My cooler is quite small Noctua NH12U as I remember correctly. I wanted to go liquid but I didn't.
I will maybe figure something out but I need threads and it is working fine for me anyway.

Also in that link you have given, I dont know what cooler is being used. Probably liquid.


----------



## Rehy (Sep 23, 2021)

I activated PBO2 with curve optimizer with negative -25 all cores. Limits: Auto, Scallar: Auto, +50mhz. CPU run even a bit cooler now(1 - 3°C lower) and has slightly higher results. I am not going to push this anymore further since this Asus Strix B450 motherboard has no amazing VRMs to stabilize it at reasonable voltage and temps.


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 24, 2021)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core (3700-5150MHz)
2x8GB DDR4@4066MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
Custom Water

Multi: *12338 *pts
Single: *1660 *pts


----------



## freeagent (Sep 24, 2021)

I managed a couple of more points on the single core side.. just need a few more..


----------



## pyrotenax (Sep 26, 2021)

Ryzen 5900X | ASUS ROG STRIX RTX 3080 10G V2 WHITE | H150i Elite AIO


----------



## Lei (Sep 27, 2021)

Since there are some 5900x attempts
This score is gained by Liquid Nitrogen:



And this is air:



AIO:

Woops, 204 watts!


----------



## jamse (Sep 27, 2021)

720/150/190 PPT/TDC/EDC
Curve optimizer:
0 -28
1 -16
2 -28
3 -1
4 -27
5 -16
6 -29
7 -6
8 -30
9 -28
10 -30
11 -30
12 -30
13 -30
14 -30
15 -30
This is is my everyday "OC", completely stable


----------



## ScottOzyGuy (Sep 28, 2021)

How do these results compare?
Cinebench R23 Multi Core score: 17793
Single Core score: 1394
Gigabyte Z490 Master Motherboard - 53 GHz all core overclock
Intel 10900K
32GB Gskill Trident Z RGB DDR4 4000MHz Ram
ThermalTake 360 Cpu Cooler/Radiator
This system can do a 55 GHz all core overclock.
Is number 1 for the 10900k on OCCT benchmark.
Let me know what you think. - ScottOzy


----------



## JCL (Sep 28, 2021)

The best I have been able to get so far, one for single the other multi best. I'm learning what is needed for PBO coming from CTR. It didn't play as well with this processor as it did for my 3900x.


----------



## Hstoots (Sep 28, 2021)

Hstoots said:


>


Ryzen5900x Asrock Challenger Pro OC 12gb 6700xt 64gb 3600mhz ddr4 ram on a x570 tuf gaming plus 20009


----------



## Ware (Oct 1, 2021)

Air cooled 10850k@5ghz 10 minute run - 16660.


----------



## Gukbain (Oct 27, 2021)

Cooling: Air
i7-7700k @4.8ghz 10min run


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 28, 2021)

A substantial improvement over my R7 3700X score 



vs my new R7 5800X


----------



## Gegu (Oct 28, 2021)

Ryzen 5900X, PBO is on (Auto). Curve Optimizer on 10 cores -20, on 2 cores -16. Clock boost 150mhz


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 30, 2021)

I set the power limit on my 11700 to 125 W to match that of the 11700K, just for fun. Now I understand why it's called the 11700K.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 1, 2021)

Im looking for 11 series chips that include cpu-z screenshots, also really want 11900K submissions

So far just 2 11700ks and a 11700

Added those and a 3990X


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 1, 2021)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Im looking for 11 series chips that include cpu-z screenshots, also really want 11900K submissions
> 
> So far just 2 11700ks and a 11700
> 
> Added those and a 3990X


Here's another one of my 11700 (non-K). No CPU-Z screenshot unfortunately, sorry for that. 

The orange bar is with Intel-defined stock power settings (65 W PL1, 224 W PL2, 28 s tau). Under such conditions, the CPU runs at 2.8 GHz in Cinebench all-core while in PL1.
The brown bar is with power limits disabled through the Asus Optimizer BIOS switch. This way, you have 4.4 GHz all-core, but also a 160-180 W power consumption.


----------



## Lei (Nov 2, 2021)

I finally reached above 20000 points
485 points higher than my previous best attempt.

I rank 19th here with my processor. And 2 users scored higher than me here
I improved by 9.53% since September 10 2021


----------



## freeagent (Nov 2, 2021)

Nothing hardcore, just a quick blast with some kinder, gentler settings 





My fans are also set to cap @ 2200  

For now..


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 6, 2021)

First run with newly setup system @ defaults & win10 except RAM@xmp.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 6, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> First run with newly setup system @ defaults & win10 except RAM@xmp.
> View attachment 223951


since 11 series is so rare because lots of people went to AMD, ill be adding 11 series and 12 series and AMDs 6000 series, we have enough 5000 series data plus I'm really busy, i think im missing some 5800s though ill add those too


----------



## freeagent (Nov 6, 2021)

Not my best scores, but still not too bad


----------



## JCL (Nov 7, 2021)

Finally! 1701 SC
PBO scaler and clock overdrive, 10 and 175 respectively. Whereas last night for cpuz bench it was 6 and 150. One size doesn't seem to fit all benches it seems at least for me.


----------



## JCL (Nov 9, 2021)

My max multi core tonight. 51x100.6 H2O loop


----------



## Det0x (Nov 9, 2021)

T4C Fantasy said:


> since 11 series is so rare because lots of people went to AMD, ill be adding 11 series and 12 series and AMDs 6000 series, we have enough 5000 series data plus I'm really busy, i think im missing some 5800s though ill add those too


Is it possible you could update my 5950x score on the leaderboard ?







> Cold air benching with EK custom waterloop+TechN Zen3 waterblock
> Curve optimizer = -30 allcore
> 
> CPU-Z validator @ https://valid.x86.fr/dl125q



Next score from me will be with "6950x 3dnow! v-cache" 

*edit*
Will ask some other norwegian gen11 11900k highscore owners if they can upload screenshot here


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 9, 2021)

T4C Fantasy said:


> since 11 series is so rare because lots of people went to AMD, ill be adding 11 series and 12 series and AMDs 6000 series, we have enough 5000 series data plus I'm really busy, i think im missing some 5800s though ill add those too


I don't ask for much. But I think my 5950X score deserves a spot on the score list. Not because it's the highest score, cause it's not. But because it is the highest score for an 5950X that is aircooled.

Post in thread 'Post your Cinebench R23 Score' https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-r23-score.213237/post-4572011


----------



## Ibizadr (Nov 9, 2021)

Tonight I will use r23 to bench my recent updates to ram. I will post some screenshots from the run. It's need anything besides r23 like cpu z screenshots or benchmate to enter in competition?


----------



## Lei (Nov 9, 2021)

Let us see your core voltage, core multipliers, max watt, max temp, cooling method and ram timings.


Ibizadr said:


> Tonight I will use r23 to bench my recent updates to ram. I will post some screenshots from the run. It's need anything besides r23 like cpu z screenshots or benchmate to enter in competition?


----------



## uuee (Nov 10, 2021)

10700F 150W PL1 102,2MHz BCLK (doesnt matter, even with unlimited power, it tops out at 141W in cb23 -typical VID behavior, LLC2)


----------



## SuperMumrik (Nov 10, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Will ask some other norwegian gen11 11900k highscore owners if they can upload screenshot here


12th gen


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 10, 2021)

SuperMumrik said:


> 12th gen


Gaming benchmark plz


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 10, 2021)

SuperMumrik said:


> 12th gen


try this benchmark if you want, im curious how that cpu does with the GPU that u have








						Post your Final Fantasy XV Benchmark Results
					

Download Final Fantasy XV Benchmark  Benchmarks Cinebench   1080P, Standard, Fullscreen Scores are clickable, leading to the original post.  NameCPUGPUScore clean.Core i9 13900KRTX 309023786 igralec84Ryzen 5 7600XRTX 409023771 OthnarkRyzen 7 5800X3DRX 6950 XT23766 HDR247Ryzen 9 5950XRX 6900...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## SuperMumrik (Nov 10, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Gaming benchmark plz








						ADL D4 vs D5 tråden
					

Sikkert mange som lurer på om de skal gå for DDR4 ettersom det er kul umulig å få tak i (skikklige) D5 brikker. Får forhåpentligvis DDR5 brikker ila neste uke slik at jeg kan gjøre en rask sammenligning. Test setup med Stock win 11 pro fra z490: 12900k(8c/16t)@5.3Ghz / 5Ghz ring 16GB DDR4@4kc15 3...



					www.diskusjon.no
				



It's a norweigan forum where i'm doing some d4 vs d5 testing and just added Forza 5 on the 2nd page.
SoTR is not updated with latest beta build.
I just want like for like runs when I get rams for my Apex later this week


T4C Fantasy said:


> try this benchmark if you want, im curious how that cpu does with the GPU that u have


Sure thing


----------



## Noreng (Nov 10, 2021)

Some 11900K results coming up

Cooling is a custom loop with a MO-RA3 420


----------



## JCL (Nov 13, 2021)

From last night, would have been 51.5 x 100.6 ,(so 200 boost) and with either 6x or 10x Scaler. Water cooled.


----------



## The King (Nov 13, 2021)

My 1700X @ 3.9Ghz just breaks 10K.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 13, 2021)

SuperMumrik said:


> 12th gen


LN2? 600W? 100+C?


----------



## SuperMumrik (Nov 13, 2021)

Melvis said:


> LN2? 600W? 100+C?


No, this was with water cooling, although slightly chilled and way less than 100C


----------



## harm9963 (Nov 13, 2021)

SuperMumrik said:


> No, this was with water cooling, although slightly chilled and way less than 100C


Please show your CPU wattages !


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 15, 2021)

Asus Rampage 3 Gene X5675 4.52GHz, 8X3 24GB DDR3 1866 @1965


----------



## zebra_hun (Nov 16, 2021)

10. gen cpu, all core 5400 MHz:
Result and running.


----------



## JCL (Nov 17, 2021)

5180 MHz (51.5 x 100.6)  H20 cooled. 
Max offsets, 200 over and 10x


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 17, 2021)

i5-11400 with power limits removed. Air cooled, 4.2 GHz on all cores during benchmark:


----------



## Globespy (Nov 18, 2021)

Not the best silicon sample, but not terrible


----------



## JCL (Nov 25, 2021)

I ran some better Cinebench tonight and a y cruncher last night. It was my first time for that and the HwInfo was from the run. I have no idea what it means actually.


----------



## Noreng (Nov 25, 2021)

JCL said:


> I ran some better Cinebench tonight and a y cruncher last night. It was my first time for that and the HwInfo was from the run. I have no idea what it means actually.


The y-cruncher result tells me that you're seeing massive slowdowns from running FCLK too high. A good result on ambient for the 5900X should be around 30 seconds. Simply lowering FCLK to 1900 MHz will reduce the run-time significantly.


----------



## JCL (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks Noreng, good to know. I will do some runs later and see if it can help with my latency numbers as well.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 25, 2021)

Yeah those numbers are way off..









						freeagent`s y-cruncher - Pi-1b score: 25sec 785ms with a Ryzen 9 5900X
					

The Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4925.3MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the y-cruncher - Pi-1b benchmark. freeagentranks #56 worldwide and #11 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 29, 2021)

Running a 5950x on a custom loop atm, 32gb of G.Skill (B-die modules) 3600, overlclocked@3800
All the cores can boost at 5050mhz on a tightly set pbo overclock which achieve a bit higher score on single boost as shown in my screenshot (it needed some tweaking still as I rebuilded the loop the past weekend and always prefer to revalidate any OC settings when doing so) so I left it out for this benchmark.

Running simultaneously a dynamic overclock for all cost boost, per CXX.
First CCX is set @ 4725mhz and the second CCX @ 4650mhz for daily OC

GPU is 3070 fe also water cooled


----------



## JCL (Nov 29, 2021)

JCL said:


> Thanks Noreng, good to know. I will do some runs later and see if it can help with my latency numbers as well.


Being able to get better cruncher score doesn't improve latency at all. Also makes other benches lower as well. (I did get a better score on CB R15 though.) It does improve the bandwidth of L3 though. Both of which it seems like are contradictions.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 29, 2021)

Yup you can tune for single core, tune for all core, but getting them both and you have to make some trade offs. Maybe AM5 will improve upon AM4’s short comings.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 30, 2021)

12600k


----------



## dsspark (Nov 30, 2021)

What up y'all here is my new laptops scores Acer Nitro 5


----------



## JCL (Dec 3, 2021)

5100MHz 
(cold)H2O


----------



## freeagent (Dec 3, 2021)

Getting closer!

I'm going to have to re bench this thing and get some of my spots back 

freeagent`s Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate score: 24421 cb with a Ryzen 9 5900X (hwbot.org)


----------



## JCL (Dec 6, 2021)

I forgot to save the 1707 sc file but I ran it again and got 1706 and was able to submit it. Good weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2021)

Sorry no Cpuz but bench was stock if i can just add a stock cpuz screenie?


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 6, 2021)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 227903


Frosty.  Great temps for 1.29v.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> Frosty.  Great temps for 1.29v.


Switching out the 240 rad for a 360 EK PE tomorrow so will be 360 EK PE and 280 EK CE, too, will rebench it then, stock as this is, and at 5.1.


----------



## harm9963 (Dec 6, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yup you can tune for single core, tune for all core, but getting them both and you have to make some trade offs. Maybe AM5 will improve upon AM4’s short comings.


ASUS DARK HERO, DOCS   best of both worlds .



steevebacon said:


> Running a 5950x on a custom loop atm, 32gb of G.Skill (B-die modules) 3600, overlclocked@3800
> All the cores can boost at 5050mhz on a tightly set pbo overclock which achieve a bit higher score on single boost as shown in my screenshot (it needed some tweaking still as I rebuilded the loop the past weekend and always prefer to revalidate any OC settings when doing so) so I left it out for this benchmark.
> 
> Running simultaneously a dynamic overclock for all cost boost, per CXX.
> ...


Use ASUS auto OC preset for water , in the BIOS , but first hit F5 for default, retest please , you have better cooling than my system .


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 6, 2021)

12900K, Default clocks after switching over to AIR (Noctua U12A)


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 6, 2021)

12600k normal daily OC (no manual RAM OC/timings)


----------



## harm9963 (Dec 7, 2021)

Psychoholic said:


> 12900K, Default clocks after switching over to AIR (Noctua U12A)
> 
> View attachment 227921


What's your room temp please .


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 7, 2021)

harm9963 said:


> What's your room temp please .



Around 73F/23C.
To be fair, when i say default, i mean default clocks, voltage is actually -0.05


----------



## damric (Dec 7, 2021)

This is the best 100% stable overclock of my Ryzen 1600 AF samples. Ran it through the ringer of Prime95, AIDA64, linpacks, ect. Good core frequency, but really good memory controller on this sample.

Ryzen 1600 @4300MHz

Single: 1136
Multi: 8453


----------



## JCL (Dec 16, 2021)

51x100.2 for 5110 on the multi core one. I overlooked cpuz screen.


----------



## Stag (Dec 18, 2021)

Cold ambient does alder lake well.


----------



## Stag (Dec 19, 2021)

31k club.
What benchmark is next?Tired of this game.Sub ambient water cooling.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 19, 2021)

Stag said:


> Tired of this game


Luckily for you there are a lot of games to play.. check out HWBOT.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2021)

Guy's, wrong thread for Passmark, try here instead ........................

Passmark Scores | TechPowerUp Forums

Have moved the last 2 posts to the above Passmark thread.


----------



## JCL (Dec 21, 2021)

I need to move also, two different sets of mems and I need to relearn how to OC video card.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 21, 2021)

12600k  with stock hynix DDR4 (XMP)


----------



## The King (Dec 22, 2021)

Had some fun with my new RAM Kit over the past few days on Hwbot. (On Air - Phanteks PH-TC14PE)












						Gambit`s Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate score: 10236 cb with a Ryzen 7 1700X
					

The Ryzen 7 1700X @ 3924MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate benchmark. Gambitranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				















						Gambit`s Cinebench - R20 score: 4008 cb with a Ryzen 7 1700X
					

The Ryzen 7 1700X @ 3923.8MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R20 benchmark. Gambitranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				












						Gambit`s Cinebench - R15 score: 1833 cb with a Ryzen 7 1700X
					

The Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4023.8MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R15 benchmark. Gambitranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				












						Gambit`s Cinebench - R11.5 score: 20.17 cb with a Ryzen 7 1700X
					

The Ryzen 7 1700X @ 3998.8MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R11.5 benchmark. Gambitranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## vMax65 (Dec 24, 2021)

12700K + Asus Strix-A D4 + DDR4 3600


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2021)

I got some sweet ass poontang for yall

Neither of these are my machines but both of them were built by me, one of them a long long time ago and both of them were in the workshop so why the hell not












Again. Neither of these machines are mine even though i built them otherwise they would have been running at 30000ghz by now. Both machines belong to the same friend. so he's gonna have a big upgrade coming.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 25, 2021)

My 3600x @ 4.3ghz


----------



## The King (Dec 25, 2021)

oobymach said:


> My 3600x @ 4.3ghz


The tRFC seems high you If you tune 3600 CL16 with a lower tRFC I think you can break 10K.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 26, 2021)

The King said:


> The tRFC seems high you If you tune 3600 CL16 with a lower tRFC I think you can break 10K.


It's hynix rams, if I go below 360ns I get bsod's, 370ns runs fine even though the chips are factory clocked to be 550ns. Also I'm running it at 1833mhz at the moment because 1866 still has audio static issues.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 26, 2021)

Here's my 3300x with an all core oc, air cooled:





It's stable at 1900 MHz IF:RAM but going this high induces audio crackle. Tweaking different voltages doesn't help it.


----------



## SuperMumrik (Dec 27, 2021)

SuperMumrik said:


> 12th gen


32k =)
@5.5/4.5/4.5


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm trying to get updated scores with my new AIO, but whenever I'm doing a single core run, some random Windows background service starts to do maintenance, ruining my boost clocks. So annoying! 

Multi core is above 14k which I'm happy with. I'll try to post pics once I manage to do a single core run without interruptions from Windows.


----------



## The King (Dec 27, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I'm trying to get updated scores with my new AIO, but whenever I'm doing a single core run, some random Windows background service starts to do maintenance, ruining my boost clocks. So annoying!
> 
> Multi core is above 14k which I'm happy with. I'll try to post pics once I manage to do a single core run without interruptions from Windows.


Temporarily disconnected from the internet. wait a few seconds the background windows stuff should stop.

Best to do all runs offline. Keep in mind that having CPUZ, HWINFO or even Msi afterburner running in the background will also affect your scores.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 27, 2021)

The King said:


> Temporarily disconnected from the internet. wait a few seconds the background windows stuff should stop.
> 
> Best to do all runs offline. Keep in mind that having CPUZ, HWINFO or even Msi afterburner running in the background will also affect your scores.


Thanks for the tip.  I've finally managed to run a normal bench both multi-core and single-core. Here's the updated result:





It's an 11700 (non-K) with disabled power limits, so it runs at 4.4 GHz all-core, and 4.9 GHz single core.
Specs in my profile, but I'll include them here too, just in case:
ASUS TUF Gaming B560M-Plus Wifi motherboard,
be quiet! Silent Loop 2 280 mm AIO,
32 GB (2x16) Kingston Fury Beast 3200 MHz DDR4, 16-18-18-36.


----------



## E-Chassing-Flow (Dec 27, 2021)

I could definitely use some CL14 Ram, and a clean windows install would help. But not bad.


----------



## grammar_phreak (Jan 3, 2022)

Asus GU603HE laptop w/ Core i7-11800H, 16gb DDR4-3200 RAM
Fans on Turbo Mode.... +100w Power Consumption according to HWMonitor. The only tweaks I made was putting the fans on Turbo Mode.

Cinebench r15
2150cb yesterday, 1/01/22
2148cb today, 1/02/22

CPU-Z benchmark
Single: 608.0
Multi-Core: 5778.4

4.19ghz all cores in CPU-Z  and R15 benchmark

Cinebench r23 score: 12126 multi-core
1502 single

Same Asus GU603HE laptop with a Core i7 11800H, 16gb Crucial/Micron 3200mhz RAM

Single Benchmark, Clocks held between 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz

Multi Benchmark, The First 90 seconds the clocks held at 4.1ghz to 4.2ghz.
After PL2 expired, the Clocks went down to 3.4ghz - 3.7ghz, but the clocks mostly held steady at 3.6ghz. Sometimes the clocks would dip down to 3.1ghz but only for a second and not on all cores.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 3, 2022)

grammar_phreak said:


> Asus GU603HE laptop w/ Core i7-11800H, 16gb DDR4-3200 RAM
> Fans on Turbo Mode.... +100w Power Consumption according to HWMonitor. The only tweaks I made was putting the fans on Turbo Mode.
> 
> Cinebench r15
> ...


Impressive results from a mobile CPU! It's only 2000 points behind my desktop 11700 in CB R23 multi core, and matches it in single core. Your laptop must have some heavy duty cooling.


----------



## grammar_phreak (Jan 4, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Impressive results from a mobile CPU! It's only 2000 points behind my desktop 11700 in CB R23 multi core, and matches it in single core. Your laptop must have some heavy duty cooling.


It looks like the CPU cooler in the laptop is okay but nothing super special.... They seem decent though. There are lots of vents on this laptop, and I can feel warm air escaping from the keyboard too when I'm pushing the CPU.

In tests like Cinebench the CPU temps are in the 80's for the most part, and that's using the Turbo fan option. If I don't turn the fan speeds all the way up to Turbo then the CPU will hit the 90's and it will sometimes throttle. In Cinebench r15 for instance, the 11800H will scores around 2000 -2050 points if I don't turn the fan speeds all the way up.

I'll probably have to look at CPU power consumption with HWInfo64, but in HWMonitor the CPU Package power consumption will go above 100w.

Several months back I tried out a Dell that had an i7-1165g7 and the Package Power consumption was somewhere in the 60w range when I pushed the CPU for a short period of time. However, I returned it because it was getting too hot.  So I think these laptop makers have no reservations when it comes to pushing these CPUs past their TDP limits.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 4, 2022)

To what extent does RAM speed & timings play in this benchmark?


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 4, 2022)

grammar_phreak said:


> It looks like the CPU cooler in the laptop is okay but nothing super special.... They seem decent though. There are lots of vents on this laptop, and I can feel warm air escaping from the keyboard too when I'm pushing the CPU.
> 
> In tests like Cinebench the CPU temps are in the 80's for the most part, and that's using the Turbo fan option. If I don't turn the fan speeds all the way up to Turbo then the CPU will hit the 90's and it will sometimes throttle. In Cinebench r15 for instance, the 11800H will scores around 2000 -2050 points if I don't turn the fan speeds all the way up.
> 
> ...


It's still not bad. I would never have dared imagine a 100 W CPU in a laptop before I read your post. 

As for my desktop 11700, I have its power limits lifted to 200 W with the Asus optimizer. That way, it eats around 160-165 W in R23 multi core (sustained) and reaches 75-77 °C with a 280 mm AIO and the fans at a comfortable 1000 rpm.



AlwaysHope said:


> To what extent does RAM speed & timings play in this benchmark?


Very minimally, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## MitosS (Jan 4, 2022)

i7-12700KF@P5.2/E4.1/R4.1Ghz, RAM:16GB(2x8) DDR4 3600(G1) 16/15/15/36 1T, AIO- * NZXT Kraken X52 

Multi: 25632 pts
Single: 2028 pts




*


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 4, 2022)

MitosS said:


> i7-12700KF@P5.2/E4.1/R4.1Ghz, RAM:16GB(2x8) DDR4 3600(G1) 16/15/15/36 1T
> 
> *Multi: 25632 pts
> Single: 2028 pts
> ...


Nice, what are temps like?


----------



## MitosS (Jan 4, 2022)

94 ° C hottest core with NZXT Kraken X52, at 20 ° room.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 4, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> To what extent does RAM speed & timings play in this benchmark?


Almost none....zer0....in best case really negligible.....


----------



## grammar_phreak (Jan 5, 2022)

Core i7-8700k @ 4.7ghz on all cores, 1.25v vcore, 16gb of DDR4-3200 cl16-18-18-38 in XMP, Scythe Mugen 5 CPU cooler. Asus Prime Z370-A motherboard.

CB r15: 1435 multi, 197 single
CB r23: 9138 multi, 1257 single

Xeon E3-1245 (Sandy Bridge), 3.4ghz all cores, 3.6ghz-3.7ghz single core boost, 16gb (2x8gb) DDR3-1333, Stock Intel cooler with Copper Slug, Dell Inspiron 620 motherboard,

CBr15: 573 multi, 122 single
CBr23: 3190 multi, 695 single


With the 11800h, I think the RAM speeds might have helped a little bit but the latencies are pretty high. IMO the high scores come from the power limits and TDP being set higher than normal. Even after PL2 expires, the power consumption is above 45w..... according to HWMonitor


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 5, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Very minimally, as far as I'm aware.


Thanks, that's what I thought, seems very cache dependant & of course cpu clock speed. 



MitosS said:


> 94 ° C hottest core with NZXT Kraken X52, at 20 ° room.


Not sure if that's good or bad with AL, I've had 100c with RL @ 5GHz on air with this benchmark but with ambient of 26C. Think this benchmark uses AVX2 instruction set but not 100% certain.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 5, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Think this benchmark uses AVX2 instruction set but not 100% certain.


Good question. I guess it's worth a run with AVX enabled and disabled. All I know is that Prime95 pushes my 11700 up to the magical 200 W limit set by the Asus core optimizer, but the highest I've seen from CB is around 165-170 W.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 5, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Good question. I guess it's worth a run with AVX enabled and disabled. All I know is that Prime95 pushes my 11700 up to the magical 200 W limit set by the Asus core optimizer, but the highest I've seen from CB is around 165-170 W.


Not easy finding documentation about what exact instruction set this benchmark runs. I was playing with this benchmark yesterday & noticed in HWiNFO, my 11700K downclocking from 5GHz all core to 4.6 (despite dialling in downclock of 2x via bios for AVX2 +1x for AVX, thanks Gigabyte!) It stars doing this behavior when 225w is hit despite 250w set for PL1&2. Temps were still around the early 80 C mark. So either my mobo ignores what the user manually dials in or Intel have something inside the chip the will downclock RL for AVX2 despite what user inputs via bios. I'll have another Z590 board soon to investigate that point.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 5, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Not easy finding documentation about what exact instruction set this benchmark runs. I was playing with this benchmark yesterday & noticed in HWiNFO, my 11700K downclocking from 5GHz all core to 4.6 (despite dialling in downclock of 2x via bios for AVX2 +1x for AVX, thanks Gigabyte!) It stars doing this behavior when 225w is hit despite 250w set for PL1&2. Temps were still around the early 80 C mark. So either my mobo ignores what the user manually dials in or Intel have something inside the chip the will downclock RL for AVX2 despite what user inputs via bios. I'll have another Z590 board soon to investigate that point.


That's strange. My 11700 doesn't downclock at all in CB, only in Prime95 (but that's due to power). I'm guessing you're running into some physical limitation of your motherboard related to power delivery, or maybe a current limit?


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 6, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That's strange. My 11700 doesn't downclock at all in CB, only in Prime95 (but that's due to power). I'm guessing you're running into some physical limitation of your motherboard related to power delivery, or maybe a current limit?


Current limits are on auto in bios. To confirm anything I'll wait for the other board to arrive & setup first.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 12, 2022)

Athlonite - R7 5800X @ 4.75GHz - Air


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 12, 2022)

Here's my Vermeer single-core-score:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2022)

MitosS said:


> 94 ° C hottest core with NZXT Kraken X52, at 20 ° room.


Here's mine stock, it's not bad even stock a 12700k. Even though i have a custom loop, i don't need it OC'd, it's plenty quick enough. Yours shows what can be done if i need though.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 12, 2022)

12700k - mostly stock with a few tweaks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> 12700k - mostly stock with a few tweaks.
> 
> View attachment 232166



Mine was at 4.7 i think, so not bad really. The 12700k is pretty quick.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 12, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Mine was at 4.7 i think, so not bad really. The 12700k is pretty quick.



Really impressed with it so far.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Really impressed with it so far.


Can't really understand how ADL is apparently a joke.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 13, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Can't really understand how ADL is apparently a joke.



People are just hating..... Haters gonna hate bruh. ADL is a great cpu release for intel. Yeah the 12900k is a bit hard to tame but everything below it is pretty great and efficient enough for it's performance. I guess they were almost a year late fully responding to Zen3 and who knows when they'll actually have high performance parts on a smaller node ( hopefully its not +++++++ all over again. Anyone buying a whole system in early 22 should be going ADL though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> People are just hating..... Haters gonna hate bruh. ADL is a great cpu release for intel. Yeah the 12900k is a bit hard to tame but everything below it is pretty great and efficient enough for it's performance. I guess they were almost a year late fully responding to Zen3 and who knows when they'll actually have high performance parts on a smaller node ( hopefully its not +++++++ all over again. Anyone buying a whole system in early 22 should be going ADL though.



Well i am really impressed with it. My temps are good, custom loop yes, but i already had the loop. I still don't understand the dumb hate between AMD and Intel why do people get so angry because someone else bought Intel and enjoys it, or vice versa. What does it really matter what you have.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 13, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Well i am really impressed with it. My temps are good, custom loop yes, but i already had the loop. I still don't understand the dumb hate between AMD and Intel why do people get so angry because someone else bought Intel and enjoys it, or vice versa. What does it really matter what you have.



It doesn't and both make excellent products for the most part. Pricing is really the key difference and who's stuff released most recently.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 14, 2022)

Man that twelveseven is lookin good   

Been awhile since I ran this.. getting rusty


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 14, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Man that twelveseven is lookin good
> 
> Been awhile since I ran this.. getting rusty
> 
> View attachment 232368



That's just tech boredom talking I had a bad case of it during ADL launch month glad I decided to get an Oled instead


----------



## disputatious (Jan 18, 2022)

I dumped AMD when the core duo was released,my next upgrade was the 2600k,and then the 8700k.I was going to jump ship when the 5800x was released but the pandemic changed that.I got the 12700k in a bundle deal, I probably

  would not have picked the MSI c280 as my cooling solution. I used the thermal pad that shipped with the cooler, the results while sufficient, could use a little more headroom .


----------



## glnn_23 (Jan 19, 2022)

Single threaded performance for my 12400f


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 19, 2022)

glnn_23 said:


> Single threaded performance for my 12400f
> 
> View attachment 233104



Nice BCLK OC


----------



## vMax65 (Jan 19, 2022)

glnn_23 said:


> Single threaded performance for my 12400f
> 
> View attachment 233104


Woah!!!! 5.5GHz....


----------



## Motorcharge (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 20, 2022)

8700K @ "Stock" (4.7 all core turbo). Chip is a power guzzler even just at 4.7G 1.19V it sucks down about 200w in p95.
5GHz is a pipe dream even with a good custom loop and LM on the die.


----------



## Det0x (Jan 20, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Is it possible you could update my 5950x score on the leaderboard ?
> 
> View attachment 224560
> 
> ...


Sorry, i lied 
Since no 5950x 3d cache edition ive gotten a other better 5950x

Managed this on my first bench session 
MT Score = 33712 points
ST Score = 1726 points



TechN AM4 block with liquid metal on custom watercooling


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 20, 2022)

12900K all stock clocks on air : 27757
16 inch Macbook pro with Apple Silicon M1 Pro CPU: 12383


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 20, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> That's just tech boredom talking I had a bad case of it during ADL launch month glad I decided to get an Oled instead


much better purchase IMO


----------



## The King (Jan 21, 2022)

Broke 10300 for the first time @ 171W  with an Air cooler max Temp was 72. This is what happens when I'm bored.


----------



## Hardi (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 23, 2022)

Hi
Ryzen 7 5700G Multi & Single Core
Cooler used : ID-Cooling SE-207-XT + 3x 120mm vents.
Ambiental temperature = 17,5-18 degrees


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 23, 2022)

Stormbringer said:


> Hi
> Ryzen 7 5700G Multi & Single Core
> Cooler used : ID-Cooling SE-207-XT + 3x 120mm vents.
> Ambiental temperature = 17,5-18 degreesView attachment 233596


Wait, this thing only needs 1.09v to reach 4.65 GHz?  If there only was a way to overclock it...
Also, just 43w in R23 is incredibly low for an 8c/16t desktop part 

EDIT: Seen your other result in CPU-Z and it seems PBO was off for both runs. What was the maximum clock in ST?


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 23, 2022)

That 1.092 v-core was set default by bios.
My 5700G was running stock, no turbo.
I guess that's why eats only 43W



QuietBob said:


> Wait, this thing only needs 1.09v to reach 4.65 GHz?  If there only was a way to overclock it...
> Also, just 43w in R23 is incredibly low for an 8c/16t desktop part
> 
> EDIT: Seen your other result in CPU-Z and it seems PBO was off for both runs. What was the maximum clock in ST?


What do you mean by clock ST?


----------



## The King (Jan 23, 2022)

@Stormbringer
Its possible your RAM is Samsung B-die please post Thaiphoon burner screen shot. I'm sure you could get the RAM to 3600 maybe 3800 CL14/16




Edit.
I see in your System Specs your RAM is mixed with Hyper X fury and beast. That may have different ICs from each other.


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 23, 2022)

Stormbringer said:


> That 1.092 v-core was set default by bios.
> My 5700G was running stock, no turbo.
> I guess that's why eats only 43W
> 
> ...


Power consumption looks really efficient in multi core loads. But what was the maximum clock during a single threaded benchmark?


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 23, 2022)

@QuietBob  3,8GHz

@The King , Typhoon tells me that 3 sticks are with Samsung chips and one with Hynix.
And CPU-Z tells me that 2 sticks are with Samsung chips, one with Hynix and one with Kingston.


----------



## The King (Jan 23, 2022)

Stormbringer said:


> @QuietBob  3,8GHz
> 
> @The King , Typhoon tells me that 3 sticks are with Samsung chips and one with Hynix.
> And CPU-Z tells me that 2 sticks are with Samsung chips, one with Hynix and one with Kingston.


If you post or link all 4 readings from Thaiphoon burner for all 4 sticks, I should be able to check which sticks are B-die etc.
The one Stick that says Kingston is most likely a Samsung chip.

Basically if thaiphoon burner shows 5WB in the part number it should be B-Die. If its say 5WC then its Samsung C Die.


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 24, 2022)

10 Min test , not for max score , but for temp ,  low volts , 1.20 set BIOS , using DOCS plus CO -20 .View attachment 233753View attachment 233753


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 25, 2022)

5700G, stock settings, air cooled(Wraith Prism)  4348 MHz max


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi @rickss69 , temps with stock cooler?
Your motherboard was that from system specs?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 25, 2022)

Stormbringer said:


> Hi @rickss69 , temps with stock cooler?
> Your motherboard was that from system specs?


I saw a max of 50 degrees during the bench. System specs shows my gaming rig...this one is my everyday general use pc. It too is using a ASUS mb with 16gb of ram.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 25, 2022)

Sorry to say this, but for me it's kinda hard to believe.
Only 50 degrees? Unless your room is freezing cold and using no case, like me.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 25, 2022)

Stormbringer said:


> Sorry to say this, but for me it's kinda hard to believe.
> Only 50 degrees? Unless your room is freezing cold and using no case, like me.


Reports are from Coretemp...Vcore undervolted to 1.1000...sorry, it is what it is. I don't know how accurate these sensors are...what temps do you record with your's?


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 25, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> 10 Min test , not for max score , but for temp ,  low volts , 1.20 set BIOS , using DOCS plus CO -20 .View attachment 233753View attachment 233753


Added 30 min stress test , _ROCK_-_SOLID_ !
2 mins vs 30 mins ,  heat soak is well control , only lost 200 points .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 25, 2022)

Ran it again with Hw running in the background and it shows the temps identical to cpu-z and gpu-z...


----------



## freeagent (Jan 25, 2022)

What kinda GFlops do these put out with Linpack Xtreme?

Just curious


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 26, 2022)

Slight bump in scores...air cooled

Another bump...air cooled

Last one - I found undervolting to be great for lowering temperatures, but it sucks for benchmarks lol! The temp rose to 74c in this run, but I suppose that is well within specs. Anyway, I will return to my previous settings now and just enjoy this little beast...this test has shown me the performance hit from undervolting is very tolerable. Also, the number of passes has no bearing on the scores, so why beat on it.

5700G - air cooled @ 4398MHz


----------



## The King (Jan 26, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> Ran it again with Hw running in the background and it shows the temps identical to cpu-z and gpu-z...View attachment 233927


48W in R23. I'm I seeing correctly?

You running your RAM at 3200MT/s I'm sure you can get better performance at 3600 or 3800.


Spoiler: Just for fun I did a run at 50W in R23 with my 1700X








So Basically Your CPU doubles my R23 score at around +/-50W.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 26, 2022)

The King said:


> 48W in R23. I'm I seeing correctly?
> 
> You running your RAM at 3200MT/s I'm sure you can get better performance at 3600 or 3800.
> 
> ...


I guess it's because v-core undervolt.
Mine was 43W with stock v-core at maximum 1.092v

@rickss69 , verry nice.
What was your stock vcore, without manually undervolt?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 26, 2022)

If I remember correctly it was 1.4v


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 26, 2022)

That was with turbo ON or OFF?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bumped the memory, but it is clear cpu frequency is king in this benchmark.

5700G - air cooled - 4500MHz



This is far as I go on the stock cooler.

5700G - air cooled - 4600MHz


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 26, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> Bumped the memory, but it is clear cpu frequency is king in this benchmark.
> 
> 5700G - air cooled - 4500MHz
> 
> ...



The 5700G is supposed to boost to 4.65 on stock settings, meanwhile your default ST run shows a lower result than with a manual overclock. I was initially surprised to see that my oc'd 3300X does better in ST than this Zen 3 APU. Why doesn't the 5700G reach its max clock with lightly threaded loads? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 26, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> The 5700G is supposed to boost to 4.65 on stock settings, meanwhile your default ST run shows a lower result than with a manual overclock. I was initially surprised to see that my oc'd 3300X does better in ST than this Zen 3 APU. Why doesn't the 5700G reach its max clock with lightly threaded loads? Am I missing something here?


It will boost that high, but not on all cores...that was the reason for manual override. I must say I would not mind this chip in my gamer over the 3700X from what I have seen thus far. I did not try prioritizing cores in task manager...perhaps that would have been a different outcome.


----------



## DoH! (Jan 28, 2022)

http://imgur.com/TAyPypf


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 28, 2022)

Decided to run fans at 100 percent , for benchmarks its ok , not for everyday use.
Did 10min  test as well, fans 100 percent for fun.


----------



## Epic2360 (Jan 29, 2022)

i9 12900K
NH-D15 cooler


----------



## md2003 (Jan 29, 2022)

12600k @5.4/5.2GHz passes 30' c23, 1h prime 95 small ffts, cooled by ac 420mm aio.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 30, 2022)

freeagent said:


> What kinda GFlops do these put out with Linpack Xtreme?
> 
> Just curious


Agree, that would be interesting.


----------



## md2003 (Jan 30, 2022)

@freeagent @AlwaysHope overview from system i am testing atm, GFlops are also shown.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 31, 2022)

md2003 said:


> @freeagent @AlwaysHope overview from system i am testing atm, GFlops are also shown.


Getting a little off topic for CB but... 
Good job however we have to run the benchmark test not the stress test with that app to get more accurate figure of GFLOPS performance, that is according to the author of the app. 
Probably best to post those scores in the LinpackXtreme thread.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 31, 2022)

@rickss69 @Stormbringer not sure what's going on with these 5700G scores but the ST is quite low even at stock. I don't put much cooling on mine since it's in a tiny case but there's no reason to be dipping below a stock Zen 2 ST (~1300).

Mine is running some mild CO so ~4.78GHz ST, but even stock should not be below 1400 minimum to be performing properly.

Probably will be running scores on this 5700G again with a much larger C14S in the next few days, we'll see how things change.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 31, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> @rickss69 @Stormbringer not sure what's going on with these 5700G scores but the ST is quite low even at stock. I don't put much cooling on mine since it's in a tiny case but there's no reason to be dipping below a stock Zen 2 ST (~1300).
> 
> Mine is running some mild CO so ~4.78GHz ST, but even stock should not be below 1400 minimum to be performing properly.
> 
> ...


At that frequency why is your multi-score not higher?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 31, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> At that frequency why is your multi-score not higher?



Benchmate records telemetry for that specific run. I made the screenshot after the ST test only, hence 61C and 4.8GHz and 44W. I can't remember but MT was probably around 4.3GHz all core??

5700G is noticeably more thermally dense than 5600G so stock tends to be more ST biased than MT. Which is why I was curious as to why your ST score was quite low compared to the good MT scores.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Benchmate records telemetry for that specific run. I made the screenshot after the ST test only, hence 61C and 4.8GHz and 44W. I can't remember but MT was probably around 4.3GHz all core??
> 
> 5700G is noticeably more thermally dense than 5600G so stock tends to be more ST biased than MT. Which is why I was curious as to why your ST score was quite low compared to the good MT scores.


Something I did not try, but can you test yours by going into Task Manager and prioritizing a particular core?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 1, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> Something I did not try, but can you test yours by going into Task Manager and prioritizing a particular core?



Ah...about that, Core Affinity has never worked for me in CB. It either doesn't do anything or crashes CB every time, across 5 different Ryzens. It shouldn't make too much of a difference as Cinebench is one of the better programs that should consistently identify your best cores. On my 3700X it was Core 5 and 7, 4650G was Core 0 and 5 I think, so they were really bad but CB had no problem. 5900X, 5600G and 5700G are pretty lucky and ideal, I think it's Core 0 and 1 across all 3 CPUs.

Boost algorithm+scheduler usually will juggle load every few seconds between your #1 and #2 rated cores in CB R20 and R23 ST test, if your firmware is all up to date and nothing is awry.

At stock settings, how do your clocks look on HWInfo in the 2 loaded cores? Your manual all-core OC results look spot on, so something must be wonky about the firmware.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Ah...about that, Core Affinity has never worked for me in CB. It either doesn't do anything or crashes CB every time, across 5 different Ryzens. It shouldn't make too much of a difference as Cinebench is one of the better programs that should consistently identify your best cores. On my 3700X it was Core 5 and 7, 4650G was Core 0 and 5 I think, so they were really bad but CB had no problem. 5900X, 5600G and 5700G are pretty lucky and ideal, I think it's Core 0 and 1 across all 3 CPUs.
> 
> Boost algorithm+scheduler usually will juggle load every few seconds between your #1 and #2 rated cores in CB R20 and R23 ST test, if your firmware is all up to date and nothing is awry.
> 
> At stock settings, how do your clocks look on HWInfo in the 2 loaded cores? Your manual all-core OC results look spot on, so something must be wonky about the firmware.


I had Precision Boost disabled for my runs and manually overclocked. My only "tweak", if you can call it that was to go into Task Manager and run priority on "high" for Cinebench. I found that any app or process running in the background during the benchmark just kills the score. My guess is yours would be higher without that "Benchmate" attached.

I can confirm that affinity selection has no effect...just tested it.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Feb 1, 2022)

Pleased with below 70C peak & utilizing MSI's "cpu lite load" option in bios (custom config for auto vcore with my particular silicon quality) , also the fact that 1.5v for DIMMs, 1.46v for VCCIO2 & 1.36v for SA - all points of additional heat within the system. Ambients of 24C.
Default CPU speeds.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 1, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Pleased with below 70C peak & utilizing MSI's "cpu lite load" option in bios (custom config for auto vcore with my particular silicon quality) , also the fact that 1.5v for DIMMs, 1.46v for VCCIO2 & 1.36v for SA - all points of additional heat within the system. Ambients of 24C.
> Default CPU speeds.
> View attachment 234800


Now that you know your thermals are good, turn all that background junk off and run it for a better score.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 1, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> I had Precision Boost disabled for my runs and manually overclocked. My only "tweak", if you can call it that was to go into Task Manager and run priority on "high" for Cinebench. I found that any app or process running in the background during the benchmark just kills the score. My guess is yours would be higher without that "Benchmate" attached.
> 
> I can confirm that affinity selection has no effect...just tested it.



Completely agree. My 5700G is in my HTPC where I strip Windows down to the bare minimum necessary. Benchmate is okay - I guess maybe a point or two here and there lost. I find that the background programs really take their toll when running the ST test due to how long it is - the MT test is negligible.


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 1, 2022)

5950X has so much overhead room , its amazing , with a good AIO and ASUS DARK HERO ,only a few C higher than stock settings and 30 watts higher as well , score to temp ratio and watts , 5950X is a sleeper.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Feb 1, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> Now that you know your thermals are good, turn all that background junk off and run it for a better score.


Now your getting sophisticated, that's too much for little old me... 
I don't like running any benchmark unless its truly indicative of what a system can do without software hacks. Take windows as it is imo.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Completely agree. My 5700G is in my HTPC where I strip Windows down to the bare minimum necessary. Benchmate is okay - I guess maybe a point or two here and there lost. I find that the background programs really take their toll when running the ST test due to how long it is - the MT test is negligible.


I just tried msconfig and booted minimal...did not seem to have much effect. Currently using Ghost Spectre 10 Compact for the OS.



AlwaysHope said:


> Now your getting sophisticated, that's too much for little old me...
> I don't like running any benchmark unless its truly indicative of what a system can do without software hacks. Take windows as it is imo.


That's no software hack lol...just run the bench without all those other applications running in the background.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Feb 1, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> That's no software hack lol...just run the bench without all those other applications running in the background.


I always do with benching except thermal monitoring app. That is run windows vanilla.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 1, 2022)

I would just like to get to the bottom of this ST low score for some of these 5700G's...makes me itch lol!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 3, 2022)

Replaced the stock cpu cooler with a Noctua to eliminate that variable trying to get to the bottom of this 5700G single core performance...or lack thereof. I have tried all the tweaks I can come up with to no avail. I did manage to get the cpu to boost to 4850MHz in single core, but that is not the magic here. I've just about decided it is a limitation to some motherboards and or bios.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 3, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> Replaced the stock cpu cooler with a Noctua to eliminate that variable trying to get to the bottom of this 5700G single core performance...or lack thereof. I have tried all the tweaks I can come up with to no avail. I did manage to get the cpu to boost to 4850MHz in single core, but that is not the magic here. I've just about decided it is a limitation to some motherboards and or bios.
> 
> View attachment 235081



Seems like a good score if you're at stock? I'm guessing not stock if 4850, that's +200 PBO. The numbering for Asus BIOS is a bit different between B550 and X570 (I used to have the TUF B550M Wifi, but only used up to BIOS 2006 or so), but I think my Impact is on the equivalent of the 2403 BIOS for you (3601 for me). Could give it a try? Win 10 performance was a bit lower for me on any BIOS newer than 3601, AGESA every once in a while has these inexplicable performance regressions on newer BIOSes.

My 5700G is in the Impact already but I'm in the process of moving it into the Cerberus so I can mount my C14S. I'll run the bench and have some results for you soon.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 3, 2022)

I was using the Noctua NH-D15 this evening @ 4800MHz...it had no problem keeping the temps in check. Both fans at max and I can barely hear them. The Wraith Prism would be screaming at me lol. I bought it for the gamer, but I hated how it jammed up the video card and covered the memory.


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 4, 2022)

Not bad .


----------



## freeagent (Feb 12, 2022)

A tiny score from a tiny CPU


----------



## Zogg (Feb 14, 2022)

I need help trouble shooting my 5600x single core score.
I should be over 1500? I am getting 1373 with PBO on.
My multicore is 11,200+ up from 10,200.
But the SC shows basically zero gains?
-
I am on the stock 80mm air cooler (~55c single core, ~86c multi core in CB 23 runs).
I see basically everyone getting better than 1500, even at stock clocks.
-
My curve optimizer is 5 on the two fastest and 25 on the rest.
+25 mhz boost override and 1x scalar.

PPT 110, TDC 65, EDC 110
These are the max values that CB 23 was demanding, so I set my limits there.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 14, 2022)

I give my 5600X almost the same power limits that I give my 5900X lol.. she loves it rough like that. So something like 200ppt, 140tdc, 180edc +200 -29 is my lowest. It’s probably not the proper way of doing things..


----------



## oobymach (Feb 17, 2022)

I just got my 5600x and running static 1.25v and 4.6ghz with no issues in p95, 4.8ghz gave a bsod and 4.7 failed workers on the second pass in p95 but 4.6ghz is working nicely.


----------



## Zogg (Feb 17, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I just got my 5600x and running static 1.25v and 4.6ghz with no issues in p95, 4.8ghz gave a bsod and 4.7 failed workers on the second pass in p95 but 4.6ghz is working nicely.



What cooler are you running?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2022)

Zogg said:


> I need help trouble shooting my 5600x single core score.
> I should be over 1500? I am getting 1373 with PBO on.
> My multicore is 11,200+ up from 10,200.
> But the SC shows basically zero gains?
> ...


I've yet to figure out that single core problem myself...stuck at 1498.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 17, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> I've yet to figure out that single core problem myself...stuck at 1498.



CoolingWraith Prism

That is the problem the wraith Prism while being a decent stock cooler is not enough 

but this thread has some great tips on how to improve core clocks and perf while keeping your CPU cooler by not allowing to much Volts to be pumped into it 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-3-chips-pbo-settings-temperature-fix.283776/


----------



## freeagent (Feb 17, 2022)

I have to beat on mine to get it to do 4700


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> CoolingWraith Prism
> 
> That is the problem the wraith Prism while being a decent stock cooler is not enough
> 
> ...


Had the best score with the Prism cooler...since have replaced it with a Noctua NH-D15 and it made no difference. There is something missing here besides temp and MHz that will end up being stupid simple. Freeagent has a SC score 1000 points higher with a lesser cpu...doesnt add up. Tabacosauz using the same 5700G scored a 1553 in SC, but did not come close to my MT score of 15500...just so confusing for me.

Finally...I'm done with this mess lol!


----------



## Zogg (Feb 18, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> Had the best score with the Prism cooler...since have replaced it with a Noctua NH-D15 and it made no difference. There is something missing here besides temp and MHz that will end up being stupid simple. Freeagent has a SC score 1000 points higher with a lesser cpu...doesnt add up. Tabacosauz using the same 5700G scored a 1553 in SC, but did not come close to my MT score of 15500...just so confusing for me.
> 
> Finally...I'm done with this mess lol!



I'm almost certain it's my motherboard not supplying consistent TDC/PPT
I crash at +50 mhz even with curve set to 0 or 1.
Never buy an MSI PRO series.
My 3600 overclocked like shit too.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2022)

Zogg said:


> I'm almost certain it's my motherboard not supplying consistent TDC/PPT
> I crash at +50 mhz even with curve set to 0 or 1.
> Never buy an MSI PRO series.
> My 3600 overclocked like shit too.


I don't think anyone makes things like they once did Zogg.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 18, 2022)

@rickss69 can't compare 5600X to our Cezanne APUs, the chiplet CPUs will win every time. Just how it is, I guess. 1500 is respectable. We have about the same effective clock in ST; run-to-run variance, Windows services, etc. takes care of the rest. You'll always beat me on MT, I use either a NH-L12 Ghost S1 or Big Shuriken 3 on my 5700G, way way way less capacity than your D15.

Here's a very lazy 4400 XMP run on my Impact under my C14S. Are you using Curve Optimizer?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> @rickss69 can't compare 5600X to our Cezanne APUs, the chiplet CPUs will win every time. Just how it is, I guess. 1500 is respectable. We have about the same effective clock in ST; run-to-run variance, Windows services, etc. takes care of the rest. You'll always beat me on MT, I use either a NH-L12 Ghost S1 or Big Shuriken 3 on my 5700G, way way way less capacity than your D15.
> 
> Here's a very lazy 4400 XMP run on my Impact under my C14S. Are you using Curve Optimizer?
> 
> View attachment 237091


My memory is not spectacular...unsure if that has any bearing. The 15500 MC run was with the Prism cooler, but yeah, the D-15 is certainly the way to go. Since I swapped out those ridiculous 140mm fans for 120's I don't mind using it at all. I did use the Curve Optimizer for the 1506 SC run though likely not as well as your settings.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 18, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> My memory is not spectacular...unsure if that has any bearing. The 15500 MC run was with the Prism cooler, but yeah, the D-15 is certainly the way to go. Since I swapped out those ridiculous 140mm fans for 120's I don't mind using it at all. I did use the Curve Optimizer for the 1506 SC run though likely not as well as your settings.



Mine is about -10 for all the cores I think. Not really completely stable to the standard of my daily 5900X's curves, I know that for a fact, but good enough not to crash and I can't be bothered.

Memory usually doesn't matter at all for "Ryzen" but I'm not prepared to say that it doesn't matter for the APUs. I just haven't tested thoroughly enough to find out. We have a fair bit more in common with the Intel chips (no off-die Fabric links, small L3, etc.), and memory matters a little bit more for them on R23, so.

Might be able to eke out maybe 5 points tops ST if I set up my 4333CL16 profile, I don't expect any more.


----------



## Zogg (Feb 18, 2022)

Well, well, well gentlemen
Look who fixed his SC score!

@rickss69 - you were right it was something stupid simple.

I uninstalled windows 11, clean wiped the drive, went back to windows 10
Raised MC by 300 points and SC by 170

90 PPT, 65 TDC, 110 EDC
+25 mhz override, 1x scalar, stock cooler
4 - 4 - 24 curve

EDIT:
After installing AMD Chipset drivers?
I get 300 less MC and 200 less SC
When I uninstall them and restart? I get my full score.
-
The dilemma has been solved gentlemen!
The answer is to throw AMD builds in the trash.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 19, 2022)

Nah...just don't run this benchmark lol!


----------



## The King (Feb 19, 2022)

Zogg said:


> Well, well, well gentlemen
> Look who fixed his SC score!
> 
> @rickss69 - you were right it was something stupid simple.
> ...


Seems like AGESA version can affect performance as well. I also recommend using AGESA1.2.0.3c over 1.2.0.5



> According to several feedbacks from the forum, the author's own tests with an AMD Ryzen 9 5950X (test) on an MSI MEG X570 Unify and several discussions on Reddit, installing AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.5 can lead to the following problems:
> 
> 
> "Drops" of up to 100 MHz with the single core clock
> ...











						AGESA v2 1.2.0.5 für AMD Ryzen: Neueste Firmware ist nur mit Vorsicht zu installieren
					

AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.5, die neueste „stabile“ Firmware für AM4-Mainboards, ist vorerst noch mit Vorsicht zu installieren.




					www-computerbase-de.translate.goog


----------



## Zogg (Feb 19, 2022)

I am on AGESA 1.2.0.5 -- it must conflict with the Chipset drivers, namely the powerplan.
-
I installed chipset drivers twice today, and saw degradation to my Cinebench score each time.
After uninstalling and restarting? My score went back to normal.
This isn't margin of error, its hundreds of points.
-
The third time I left the "AMD powerplan" out of the install.
I have maintained my scores all day since.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 19, 2022)

I don’t use their chipset drivers, just whatever windows has for updates. I can’t see it being a big deal.


----------



## Zogg (Feb 21, 2022)

@The King

Thank you for bringing the AGESA version to my attention.
Turns out MSI's beta bios (the only one available at the time that supported a 5600x)
.. was terribly buggy for this PRO-VDH MAX.
They've recently released a new official build that has solved - everything.
-
I can now hold 3600 mhz on my RAM
And get my boost clock to +100 mhz stable
.. had crashed on anything over +25 mhz
I'm even pulling a plus 20 FPS avg to my 1% lows in gaming somehow?
-
1561 single core up from 1373!
Kudos to this forum.
Thanks fellas.


----------



## XL-R8R (Feb 22, 2022)

Not my rig; I just built it for a friend and benched it:




Single core seems a little low but the multi seems exactly right.




These 12400F CPU's are pretty much the new value king in the UK as the equivalent AMD setup would be around £75($100) more.


----------



## The King (Feb 23, 2022)

Just a quick run with stock 1700X CPU Clocks and DDR-3800 CL16.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Mar 2, 2022)

Not my best, bet better than most for a 5600x
cooling: corsair h150i capellix
I'm still running memory slower than most people.
PBO right now 4,600mhz all core 4,850mhz single


----------



## freeagent (Mar 2, 2022)

The last 500 points are always the hardest


----------



## matja (Mar 2, 2022)

35518 multi in R23 on custom EPYC 74F3, 8x DDR4-3200R CL24 ECC, air (Noctua NH-U14S TR4-SP3), AsrockRack ROMED8-2T, stock clocks (3.2GHz base, 4GHz turbo).
Vcore in CPU-Z looks wrong on this system, the values from HWINFO seem more reasonable.


Spoiler: screenshots


----------



## oobymach (Mar 4, 2022)

Boosted my fsb by a hair, not sure if stable but it benched. Wouldn't boot with a 1.5mhz increase.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 4, 2022)

Attaboy


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 11, 2022)

Here's my first Ryzen Master run that's worthy of posting: (PBO)





I changed the heatsink to a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo V2:

(The same PBO setting as before)


----------



## Railman (Mar 20, 2022)

AIO Arctic Freezer II 420mm
AMD auto OC -PBO with curve optimiser
MB MSI B550 Unify X
2x8GB RAM @ 4000Mhz - stock in BIOS

...could not get Infinity fabric any higher. RAM is rated at 4400Mhz CL16
Still...pretty decent I would say


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 20, 2022)

12900k @ 35 watts power limit. Just trying to put an end to the notion that they are power hungry


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 20, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> 12900k @ 35 watts power limit. Just trying to put an end to the notion that they are power hungry
> 
> View attachment 240585


But they are power hungry when left to their own devices the 12900K will rip through more than 320W unless constrained and I highly doubt you bought a 12900K to run it at 35W but I am surprised at how well it did with such a little amount of power though


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 20, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> But they are power hungry when left to their own devices the 12900K will rip through more than 320W unless constrained and I highly doubt you bought a 12900K to run it at 35W but I am surprised at how well it did with such a little amount of power though


I think any CPU asked to run all core workloads at 5ghz clockspeeds will rip through power. Try that with a zen 3 and tell me what cooling it needs (probably LN2?) and how much wattage it consumes


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 20, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> I think any CPU asked to run all core workloads at 5ghz clockspeeds will rip through power. Try that with a zen 3 and tell me what cooling it needs (probably LN2?) and how much wattage it consumes


Hi,
I believe all you proved is you can "like anyone can" gimp their system to prove they can 

Could of done the same results with 8 cores @4.6

Not sure why you would want to idle at 5.2-5.1 to prove a point either


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 20, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I believe all you proved is you can "like anyone can" gimp their system to prove they can
> 
> Could of done the same results with 8 cores @4.6
> ...


Im not sure what you are talking about. It idles at 8.2 watts.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 20, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> Just trying to put an end to the notion that they are power hungry


Good luck :salute


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 20, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> Im not sure what you are talking about. It idles at 8.2 watts.


Hi,
All you have to do is refer to your screen shot max clocks and vids 
I assure you they were not used under any stress


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 20, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> All you have to do is refer to your screen shot max clocks and vids
> I assure you they were not used under any stress


I still dont understand what you are saying..Vid is not the voltage provided to the CPU, its what the cpu asks from the motherboard. It's not idling at 5.1, I still dont get what you are saying. It idles at 400mhz


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi,
Easy way to gimp a chip is power options max processor state 20%


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 20, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Easy way to gimp a chip is power options max processor state 20%


And i still dont know what you are saying. I mean at this point Im not sure you know what you are saying. The cpu gets 12600 cbr23 score at 35watts, making it the most efficient cpu on planet earth. That was my point


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> And i still dont know what you are saying. I mean at this point Im not sure you know what you are saying. The cpu gets 12600 cbr23 score at 35watts, making it the most efficient cpu on planet earth. That was my point


If you are happy, we are happy


----------



## AVATARAT (Mar 20, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> And i still dont know what you are saying. I mean at this point Im not sure you know what you are saying. The cpu gets 12600 cbr23 score at 35watts, making it the most efficient cpu on planet earth. That was my point


He says that if you want efficient CPU - just buy efficient CPU, it would work better for the same amount of watts.
12 Gen Intel is a very nice CPU but it is not power efficient, that's all.


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 20, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> He says that if you want efficient CPU - just buy efficient CPU, it would work better for the same amount of watts.
> 12 Gen Intel is a very nice CPU but it is not power efficient, that's all.


Thats what I did, I bought the most efficient CPU on planet earth. Nothing can hit 360 points / watt.


----------



## outpt (Mar 20, 2022)

Why is there not a single 5800x that can run 5.0ghz+ in the database? I don’t see one with a single threaded score!!


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 20, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> Thats what I did, I bought the most efficient CPU on planet earth. Nothing can hit 360 points / watt.


Stock for stock  ?


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 20, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> Stock for stock  ?


What does that mean


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 20, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> What does that mean


compare to what at watt for watt , at stock , OC ?


----------



## freeagent (Mar 20, 2022)

This was my best SC score I think..

Its no ADL or anything


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 21, 2022)

Watts -170 / temps 69c / score 29400
Not going for best score , best score was 32000  , posted last year.


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 21, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> compare to what at watt for watt , at stock , OC ?


Compared to anything, i dont think any cpu can beat alderlake in efficiency


----------



## Det0x (Mar 21, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> Compared to anything, i dont think any cpu can beat alderlake in efficiency


Put up or sh*t up 
PES | Assessing Power and Performance Efficiency of x86 CPU architectures​


> Dear Community,
> 
> so this is my first thread here as a long-time lurker - but I felt the desire to share a small hobby-project of mine from the last couple of months with you...
> 
> ...


*Performance-Consumption-Matrices (Single-Thread & Multi-Thread)*
The following charts show the samples with total consumption on the x-axis and performance on the y-axis.
_Both axles have logarithmic scaling in order to get straight ISO-performance-efficiency lines (the diagonal ones). So if two results are one the same line, they have the same power efficiency (performance and energy consumption are weighted 50:50)._

The more to the left a sample is, the more energy efficient it is in processing the fixed workload.
The more to the bottom a sample is, the faster it processes the workload.


(i can also do some new runs with my better binned 5950x)


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 21, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Put up or sh*t up
> PES | Assessing Power and Performance Efficiency of x86 CPU architectures​
> *Performance-Consumption-Matrices (Single-Thread & Multi-Thread)*
> The following charts show the samples with total consumption on the x-axis and performance on the y-axis.
> ...


I did put up. I posted a cbr23 run with 360 score per watt on a 12900k. Nothing gets close in terms of efficiency. I mean, go ahead, post your cbr23 with hwinfo open and show us


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi,
Maybe a new thread is in order 

I'd suggest
I can alter optimized default bios settings to prove my point of being the most efficient chip on the planet


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 21, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Maybe a new thread is in order
> 
> I'd suggest
> I can alter optimized default bios settings to prove my point of being the most efficient chip on the planet


And what exactly is wrong or weird with that? Are you i suggesting we should be comparing stock ram no xmp as well or its okay to alter optimized default bios in this case?

Basically you are saying that every reviewer on the planet is doing it wrong cause they enable xmp... Okay buddy


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi,
XMP profiles have nothing to do with efficiency this is overclocking so make up your mind what your point is 
Make a new thread to prove that point.


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 21, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> XMP profiles have nothing to do with efficiency this is overclocking so make up your mind what your point is
> Make a new thread to prove that point.


It has to do with altering bios optimized defaults. So you dont have a problem with altering bios optimized defaults, do you?

And yes, it has to do with efficiency, but it doesnt matter even if it didnt. My pc is way more efficient in gaming with 6600c32 ram then it is with stock no xmp


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 21, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> I did put up. I posted a cbr23 run with 360 score per watt on a 12900k. Nothing gets close in terms of efficiency. I mean, go ahead, post your cbr23 with hwinfo open and show us


 A stock 12900k scores around 27000 , uses 241 watts ,and  90c 
my 5950X scores 29400, uses 170 watts , and 69c


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 21, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> A stock 12900k scores around 27000 , uses 241 watts ,and  90c
> my 5950X scores 29400, uses 170 watts , and 69c


29400 with 170 watts is pretty bad in terms of efficiency, thats 172 cb points per watt. My 12900k hits 360+ points / watt. 

I don't know about stock that much but my 12900k definitely doesnt consume 240 or hit 90c even at stock, its around 190w and 75c


----------



## Det0x (Mar 21, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> I did put up. I posted a cbr23 run with 360 score per watt on a 12900k. Nothing gets close in terms of efficiency. I mean, go ahead, post your cbr23 with hwinfo open and show us


I really don't understand what you are bragging about 

Here are my 5950x @ 51w PPT -> 20681 points in Cinebench r23 = "405 score per watt"








Now show us how many watts you need to break 33k.. Oh wait you cant even break 30k ? 
Yeah that's some efficiency, 241watt for ~26k score at stock 

Time to move some goalposts now i guess


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 21, 2022)

Det0x said:


> I really don't understand what you are bragging about
> 
> Here are my 5950x @ 51w PPT -> 20681 points in Cinebench r23 = "405 score per watt"
> 
> ...


5950X is a wolf in sheep's clothing true sleeper from AMD


----------



## oobymach (Mar 21, 2022)

Dang kids and your 5950's, back when I was a young un we were happy with a commodore 64 and a sega controller, load * ,8,1


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 21, 2022)

Det0x said:


> I really don't understand what you are bragging about
> 
> Here are my 5950x @ 51w PPT -> 20681 points in Cinebench r23 = "405 score per watt"


That's actually a really good score. Can you try @ 35watts?


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 21, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> 29400 with 170 watts is pretty bad in terms of efficiency, thats 172 cb points per watt. My 12900k hits 360+ points / watt.
> 
> I don't know about stock that much but my 12900k definitely doesnt consume 240 or hit 90c even at stock, its around 190w and 75c


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 21, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Oh wait you cant even break 30k ?


Wait, don't tell me that a CPU with 33% more threads gets higher MT score in cinebench....I won't believe it.

Shall I ask how many watts you need to get 2k ST score? Oh wait, you cant even reach 2k can you? 

Im sorry, it's obviously a joke, I just wanted you to realize how stupid what you just said was. Hope it helped


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> XMP profiles have nothing to do with efficiency this is overclocking so make up your mind what your point is
> Make a new thread to prove that point.


A simple like is not enough. Yes let the guy with an issue get his own thread for bragging of whatever makes it better. I for one know how to block so I don’t have to read his rubbish. I liked this thread before.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 21, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> Wait, don't tell me that a CPU with 33% more threads gets higher MT score in cinebench....I won't believe it.
> 
> Shall I ask how many watts you need to get 2k ST score? Oh wait, you cant even reach 2k can you?
> 
> Im sorry, it's obviously a joke, I just wanted you to realize how stupid what you just said was. Hope it helped


No offence or anything, but it seemed like you came into this thread to rub the nose of 5000 series owners in the carpet. Obviously ADL is going to be more efficient.. for one it’s newer, and second Intel had to come up with something good to get AMD users to switch back.


----------



## fevgatos (Mar 21, 2022)

freeagent said:


> No offence or anything, but it seemed like you came into this thread to rub the nose of 5000 series owners in the carpet. Obviously ADL is going to be more efficient.. for one it’s newer, and second Intel had to come up with something good to get AMD users to switch back.


How? Tell me, in which post starting from the previous page did I do anything like what you are describing. I just posted a cbr23 score, and then everyone started quoting me


----------



## shork (Mar 21, 2022)

x3440@3615 air


----------



## Othnark (Apr 4, 2022)

What a hilarious derailment.. we experience units of time in watts per score point right... While I'm waiting on a render/compile, I'll just count my stacks of pennies saved through efficient processing... meanwhile, the hourly rate of work on the PC murders the cost of running the hardware. Absolute nonsense argument.

If power were a realistic metric for the consumer market PC selection, smart phones with bluetooth kb/mouse and USB C to OLED panels would be the standard work device. Ampere would have been rejected by the community immediately and Alder Lake would have been stillborn. Obviously none of those are true so...

PS: Your 12900k has the same number of cores, that argument is invalid. Curious what total package power is during the TVB enabled 2000+ single threaded runs, honestly not sure what draw is in 1t loads.

Coolant above dew point, both PCs on same loop: 5950x on x570 Gaming Wifi II 1.2.0.6c Gentle daily settings and 3900x on C6E 1.2.0.6c Gentle daily settings. Both still using PB + other tweaks 

Less gentle is around 1730/32100 for the 5950.


EDIT:
For the sillies I figured, what's a better power consumption comparison than ISO-Score comparison? 27133/10445 composite pic.

5950x Consuming 95 watts matching 241 PL1-PL2 12900k scores, enjoy the Zen 3 dick waving. The whole argument is stupid but here ya go, for production work (aka cinebench type workloads) 5950x is king on non HEDT platforms, like or not, that's reality.

2 minute undervolt at 1v set, .962 get,  1800/3600C14 with no-effort SOC power reduction. I could definitely cut another 10 watts just off the SOC power load. Water to tctl/tdie temp delta of 18c, so essentially could be run on mayonnaise as TIM under a Pentium 4 stock cooler and an occasional exhale for air flow.

I'll also just drop this here since you know, your factually incorrect on 12900k being "most power efficient" and all. Shame they didn't show 5950x power consumption during gaming because it's way under the stock 142 watt limit in most games at 60-80 watts with the heavy hitting titles usually around 110ish.  I will concede some of their BM numbers show anomalies I cannot explain, and likely come down to margin of error.








						Intel Core i9-12900K Alder Lake Tested at Power Limits between 50 W and 241 W
					

We test Intel's Core i9-12900K at various TDP levels all the way down to 50 W to determine how much efficiency is really in the new Alder Lake core, and how these power limits affect performance. Competing with the efficiency of AMD's Zen 3 Ryzen lineup is just two settings changes away.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



4k gaming results are particularly cute, 12900k has a 1.6% lead over 5950x lol a margin that can be made up with a single bios setting.


----------



## Archmage1809 (Apr 19, 2022)

Probably this is what I get for a 3200C14 kit and try to tune it slightly at 1.4V.
8k+ is a win for R5 2600 I guess. 4.1GHz, 1.35V Vcore, 1.0125 VSOC (to make it 1.0-ish on ASUS board, thanks ASUS, probably can do 1.15 instead but I wont squeeze them anymore)
Edit: Air cooling, not actually stable cuz TM5 Extreme1 overnight crash at the end of the test.


----------



## GRABibus (May 3, 2022)

5950X  : PPT~TDC~EDC = 220~140~140 // Curve Optimizer : -14 Core0, -12 Core1, -28 Core9, -28 Core15, -30 all remaining cores // Max CPU Boost Clock Override = +200MHz.
Cooling => Corsair H115i RGB Platinum
Test @ 23.5°C :








Little improvment of my MC score  :

5950X  : PPT~TDC~EDC = 220~140~140 // Curve Optimizer : -14 Core0, -12 Core1, -28 Core9, -28 Core15, -30 all remaining cores // Max CPU Boost Clock Override = +200MHz.
Cooling => Corsair H115i RGB Platinum
Test @ 23.2°C.


----------



## ir_cow (May 3, 2022)

Ive been trying to break 31K with the 12900K. So close with 30800~ . I'll post my hwbot submission if I can find it among the many.

Edit: my higher score "Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate - 30908 cb - Core i9 12900K @ 5400MHz" was invalidated because I didnt have CPUZ open as well. What a stupid rule.. Its like HWBOT doesn't trust their own BenchMate "authentication" lol.

Second Best








						ir_cow`s Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate score: 30771 cb with a Core i9 12900K
					

The Core i9 12900K @ 5400MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate benchmark. ir_cowranks #null worldwide and #50 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## GRABibus (May 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Man that twelveseven is lookin good
> 
> Been awhile since I ran this.. getting rusty
> 
> View attachment 232368


Very nice SC score


----------



## GRABibus (May 5, 2022)

5950X  : PPT~TDC~EDC = 220~140~140 // Curve Optimizer : -14 Core0, -12 Core1, -28 Core9, -28 Core15, -30 all remaining cores // Max CPU Boost Clock Override = +200MHz.
Cooling => Corsair H115i RGB Platinum
Test @ 19°C.


----------



## The King (May 5, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> I did put up. I posted a cbr23 run with 360 score per watt on a 12900k. Nothing gets close in terms of efficiency. I mean, go ahead, post your cbr23 with hwinfo open and show us


Alder lake is awesome but definitely not the king when it comes to efficiency.  der8auer is one of the world most reputable Overclockers unlike another YT that i wont mentioned in this thread.


----------



## GRABibus (May 5, 2022)

The King said:


> Alder lake is awesome but definitely not the king when it comes to efficiency.  der8auer is one of the world most reputable Overclockers unlike another YT that i wont mentioned in this thread.


12th Gen is awesome for single core and gaming performances.
But energy efficiency on MC applications is bad. Ryzen still rock in this case.


----------



## fevgatos (May 5, 2022)

GRABibus said:


> 12th Gen is awesome for single core and gaming performances.
> But energy efficiency on MC applications is bad. Ryzen still rock in this case.


Ιf you are running it at 240 pl yeah, obviously its bad. Only 2 people run their CPUs at 240w, those who want the maximum performance and those who want to complain that it's not efficient


----------



## harm9963 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 5, 2022)

I have dropped mine to 195/195


----------



## GRABibus (May 6, 2022)

Nice improvment both SC and MC scores.

5950X  : PPT~TDC~EDC = 220~140~140 // Curve Optimizer : -13 Core0, -12 Core1, -29 Core9, -29 Core15, -30 all remaining cores // Max CPU Boost Clock Override = +200MHz.
Cooling => AIO 280mm Corsair H115i RGB Platinum
Test @ 22.5°C.

CPU Core0 @ 5.1GHz peak


----------



## ir_cow (May 8, 2022)

Even though HWBOT considers this invalided due not enough CPU-Z windows open. It still a valid score in my book. What a stupid rule because it straight says it all in HWInfo and BenchMate....


----------



## agent_x007 (May 8, 2022)

Air cooling


----------



## QuietBob (May 9, 2022)

4550 MHz single / 4325 MHz all core with IF @ 1900, air cooled:


----------



## GRABibus (May 9, 2022)

Scores are not updated anymore ?


----------



## ir_cow (May 10, 2022)

GRABibus said:


> Scores are not updated anymore ?


I was going to ask. Seems a lot of new submissions. No updates


----------



## fevgatos (May 11, 2022)

12900k @ 35 WATTS


----------



## mmomega (May 11, 2022)

30582


----------



## ir_cow (May 11, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> 12900k @ 35 WATTS


Pretty good. Half the score with 9x less power draw when compared to 5.4 @ 320watts.


----------



## fevgatos (May 11, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Pretty good. Half the score with 9x less power draw when compared to 5.4 @ 320watts.


I keep on saying it, its an efficient little sucker. Easily beats the m1. Can probably do 15500+, the unify x i have now is way better than my old apex.


----------



## GRABibus (May 12, 2022)

My best scores ever currently with my 24/7 settings, my little "220 PPT" and my lovely H115i RGB Platinum 

5950X  : PPT~TDC~EDC = 220~140~140 // Curve Optimizer : -12 Core0, -12 Core1, -25 Core9, -25 Core15, -30 all remaining cores // Max CPU Boost Clock Override = +200MHz.
Cooling => AIO 280mm Corsair H115i RGB Platinum
Test @ 21°C-22°C.

CPU Core0 @ 5.1GHz peak


----------



## GRABibus (May 12, 2022)

5950X  : PPT~TDC~EDC = 220~140~140 // Curve Optimizer : -12 Core0, -12 Core1, -25 Core9, -25 Core15, -30 all remaining cores // Max CPU Boost Clock Override = +200MHz.
Cooling => AIO 280mm Corsair H115i RGB Platinum
Test @ 20°C.

CPU Core0 @ 5.1GHz peak


----------



## ir_cow (May 13, 2022)

GRABibus said:


> 5950X  : PPT~TDC~EDC = 220~140~140 // Curve Optimizer : -12 Core0, -12 Core1, -25 Core9, -25 Core15, -30 all remaining cores // Max CPU Boost Clock Override = +200MHz.
> Cooling => AIO 280mm Corsair H115i RGB Platinum
> Test @ 20°C.
> 
> ...


Almost beat my score. Mine is done with a cold boot- one and done. Give it a go and see if you can clock higher from a cold boot.

Also close all programs running that you can. Every clock cycle counts for those last few points.


----------



## GRABibus (May 13, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Almost beat my score. Mine is done with a cold boot- one and done. Give it a go and see if you can clock higher from a cold boot.
> 
> Also close all programs running that you can. Every clock cycle counts for those last few points.


Difficult for me to beat 30700 with my settings PPT 220W and EDC=140Amps, and with my AIO and my current room temps.
The settings with which I make the test are my 24/7 settings.

if I Set an all core OC at 4,75GHz for example, I will break 31000, but I prefer to see what my 24/7 settings can provide as best scores


----------



## mstenholm (May 13, 2022)

GRABibus said:


> Difficult for me to beat 30700 with my settings PPT 220W and EDC=140Amps, and with my AIO and my current room temps.
> The settings with which I make the test are my 24/7 settings.
> 
> if I Set an all core OC at 4,75GHz for example, I will break 31000, but I prefer to see what my 24/7 settings can provide as best scores


We have now seen four or five tests with the same settings. We get the idea what it can do, so please either change settings so we can learn or …..
I get that you are happy with the performance, it is a nice setup, but if all that you can offer is 0.1% improvements then it’s not really interesting for other than you. Sorry, got tired of seeing the same results this many times, others might find it interesting and let me know.


----------



## GRABibus (May 13, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> We have now seen four or five tests with the same settings. We get the idea what it can do, so please either change settings so we can learn or …..
> I get that you are happy with the performance, it is a nice setup, but if all that you can offer is 0.1% improvements then it’s not really interesting for other than you. Sorry, got tired of seeing the same results this many times, others might find it interesting and let me know.


Ok let’s see.
By the way, I will not post anymore here as the score sheet is not updated anymore apparently.


----------



## ir_cow (May 13, 2022)

GRABibus said:


> Ok let’s see.
> By the way, I will not post anymore here as the score sheet is not updated anymore apparently.


I say* you make a new thread 2022 R23 Scores


----------



## GRABibus (May 13, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> I saw you make a new thread 2022 R23 Scores


?


----------



## ir_cow (May 13, 2022)

GRABibus said:


> ?


phones auto correct. It suppose to "I say you make a R23 2022 thread"


----------



## tabascosauz (May 13, 2022)

GRABibus said:


> Ok let’s see.
> By the way, I will not post anymore here as the score sheet is not updated anymore apparently.



Thread has not really been looking for submissions since last year. If it's not an interesting score or an under-represented new CPU, no point adding as there's so many submissions in this thread and already an abundance of 5950X:



T4C Fantasy said:


> since 11 series is so rare because lots of people went to AMD, ill be adding 11 series and 12 series and AMDs 6000 series, we have enough 5000 series data plus I'm really busy, i think im missing some 5800s though ill add those too


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 13, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Thread has not really been looking for submissions since last year. If it's not an interesting score or an under-represented new CPU, no point adding as there's so many submissions in this thread and already an abundance of 5950X:


correct, ill add things like Pentium 4s, Phenoms to give the chart more variety, i still plan on adding future chips


----------



## ir_cow (May 13, 2022)

If your going that route, remove all scores but one for each CPU.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 14, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> If your going that route, remove all scores but one for each CPU.


then it would be too short, doing it this way shows a range, the list has a lot of code to deal with, mostly colors but the thread link and user profile link gets tiring after awhile.


----------



## freeagent (May 14, 2022)

Its tough for me to get much more than 24K. I think at this point I would need water to do any better.


----------



## glnn_23 (May 15, 2022)

12900k  Custom Water Ambient.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2022)

Here's mine stock 12700k, i really should OC it even just for a R23 run. I only run it stock as i don't need moar power for what i use it for. Max temp on 1 core was 85c


----------



## fevgatos (May 20, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Here's mine stock 12700k, i really should OC it even just for a R23 run. I only run it stock as i don't need moar power for what i use it for. Max temp on 1 core was 85c
> View attachment 248127


Isnt 85 a lot considering your ambient is like 10c or something


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> Isnt 85 a lot considering your ambient is like 10c or something



My ambient is more like 22-23c. it is 22.4 atm


----------



## fevgatos (May 20, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My ambient is more like 22-23c. it is 22.4 atm


From your ss looks like min temps on your cpu were as low as 17. Anyways, as long as you are happy


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> From your ss looks like min temps on your cpu were as low as 17. Anyways, as long as you are happy



17c is probably overnight when it is cooler as my PC is on all the time I don't turn it off. Usually during the day it is about 28-30c. Atm it is 26/27c with a water temp of 26.8c, i do have water temp sensor as it is a must imo for a loop.


----------



## The King (May 30, 2022)

Was hoping to break 1600 ST still working on the MT, ambient temps here are still high 43 today.








Spoiler: WIP


----------



## P4-630 (May 30, 2022)

@ stock


----------



## The King (Jun 5, 2022)

Did not run R23 yet. Ambient temps are still very high here, 42 degrees! The cooler you get this chip the higher it performs.





Updated with R23. Not bad since its 43 degrees here today.


----------



## amirbahalegharn (Jun 10, 2022)

just to remind us how much we have advanced from single core era :
(Laptop : Dell 1501 / specs:AMD turion x64 2.ghz - 4GB Ram ddr800 Dual / 128MB VGA ATI Xpress 1100 )


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2022)

Single run @ stock


----------



## Jupit3r (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## MrFuny (Jun 18, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> A stock 12900k scores around 27000 , uses 241 watts ,and  90c
> my 5950X scores 29400, uses 170 watts , and 69c
> View attachment 240747


Wow, wonderful



P4-630 said:


> Single run @ stock
> 
> View attachment 250809


Intel is only good for single core/game now!

My ring is B550 Aorus Pro AC + 5900x + 4x8GB Aorus 3733 @3800 CL 16


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 18, 2022)

Well, here's my score.
And now my single core too.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 18, 2022)

MrFuny said:


> Wow, wonderful
> 
> 
> Intel is only good for single core/game now!
> ...



Here's the multi core:




Where are your screenshots?


----------



## fevgatos (Jun 18, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Even though HWBOT considers this invalided due not enough CPU-Z windows open. It still a valid score in my book. What a stupid rule because it straight says it all in HWInfo and BenchMate....
> 
> View attachment 246538


Since you have the 12900k, can you run at default settings (auto voltages - auto everything) with a power limit at 75 and 125w? I've seen a huge difference between my 12900k at those watts compared to this websites review, so im wondering what's going on.


----------



## ir_cow (Jun 18, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> Since you have the 12900k, can you run at default settings (auto voltages - auto everything) with a power limit at 75 and 125w? I've seen a huge difference between my 12900k at those watts compared to this websites review, so im wondering what's going on.


And run R23?


----------



## fevgatos (Jun 18, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> And run R23?


Oh sorry, yeah, forgot to mention. Yeap, just run cbr23


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 26, 2022)

CO -30 on all cores using PBO2 tool. MT is up by 3% and temperatures down by good 10c. 4540 MHz single / 4450 MHz all core with IF @ 1900, air cooled:


----------



## mcplaza (Jun 28, 2022)

CB23 16312 - 5800X + B350m


5800X, CO -8,-23-23-8-22-21-6-23, PBO +100, PPT142, TDC 95, EDC 120,
2 x 8GB 3333 CL16 1T GD Off Hynix AFR (*** Today is 32GB 3433 1T GD On) and cannot get the same score.

Temps 78C ambient 22C


----------



## CRASH1O1 (Jul 5, 2022)

240 closed loop 3.7 4.9 boost


----------



## freeagent (Jul 5, 2022)

Summer air cooling.. yawn


----------



## glnn_23 (Jul 5, 2022)

12900k
5.5Ghz


----------



## nepu (Jul 7, 2022)

2696 V4 (Broadwell flagship) at stock (2800 MHz), 17290 points:





Just goes to show how far CPUs have come and the importance of clock speed - the lowly 3900X, a $500 part with more or less identical IPC but 4200MHz+ boost clocks, matches this 2800MHz, $4000 CPU that was state of the art up until mid-2017.


----------



## AMF (Jul 10, 2022)

is this good?


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 20, 2022)

9900K at 52x52x49 x 100.50 Bus cooled by 1260mm Super Nova:


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

I've a few test results for a few CPUs I've had/own so thought I'd post something up 

My little Dell 3080 OptiPlex -
CB R15 -


CB R20 -


CB R23 -



So Dell 3080 Optiplex is a Intel 10500T (6C 12T) 16GB micro desktop PC.  Everything stock cooling, nothing changed whatsoever. 

Here's a slightly older one from one of the two Dell R730 servers I have at home...



2 x Intel Xeon E5-2683 V4's, stock cooling (server) and everything   I don't believe Server R2 2012 works with running R20 or R23 but next time its on, I'll see if I can get it working 

This one is slightly different...  AMD Threadripper 2990WX...

CB R15 -


CB R20 -


CB R23


Stock CPU clocks, custom water cooling (triple 140mm rad, Heatkiller CPU block), ambient air temps no chillers or A/C units   Will try and run my 2950X as well at some point..

And for my latest purchase....

CB R15 -


CB R20 -


CB R23 -


Stock CPU clocks, custom water cooling (triple 140mm rad, Heatkiller CPU block - exactly the same loop for my 2950X and 2990WX), ambient air temps when it was damn hot lol  I think it was about 29C?
Some rather nice scores all over    The last one was pulling about 400w from the wall with everything set to stock and auto in the bios, so I think we'd be able to get that down...


----------



## RoyZ (Jul 28, 2022)

I am new to this software, and did a couple runs with my R5 3600, first one in stock + pbo and scored 9170, and the other run with all cores at 4.2 set on ryzen master and scored 9793.

Is this a considerable difference for Cinebench? I'm not familiar with the software values.


----------



## gnomes01 (Aug 5, 2022)

Here is my details and score:
Cooler is IS-47K


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 6, 2022)

R7 5800X @ 4.75GHz: Air


----------



## johnspack (Aug 18, 2022)

Old cpu alert!


----------



## I hit the lottery (Aug 18, 2022)

i9 12900's have no fear, the i5 lottery is here.  Ill be taking my belt now gents. Good day.  i5 12600k, msi z690 AIO frozen II 280mm
gg


----------



## I hit the lottery (Aug 20, 2022)

glnn_23 said:


> 12900k
> 5.5Ghz
> 
> View attachment 253751


takes me a bit more voltage to hit the 5.5 but im working with mid range stuff. lol Whats your single score at that speed?  heres my single... its quite good for poo i5... u nabbing 22xx with yours?


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 22, 2022)

i3 King (at least for now) 
CPU mode : i3 12100F
CPU Frequency : 4090MHz
CPU Cooling : Intel BOX (Air)

Undervolted by 0.1V (-0.1 Offset), manually limited to 4100MHz each core (including single and dual usage), 45W package power.

Cinebench R23 :



Validation : https://hwbot.org/submission/5064014_

Cinebench R20 :



Valid : https://hwbot.org/submission/5063995_

Cinebench R15 :



Valid : https://hwbot.org/submission/5063992_

Exact memory settings :


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 25, 2022)

CPU: i7 12700K @ stock
Cooling: AIR, Noctua NH-U12A


----------



## freeagent (Aug 28, 2022)

Bump


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 28, 2022)

*CPU*
AMD R9 5950x
*Cooling*
- EK-Quantum Velocity - Nickel + Plexi,
- EK-Quantum Reflection PC-O11 D5 PWM,
- EK-CoolStream PE 360
*Core Clock*
Stock for 5950x (no PBO, no curve optimization)
*Temps*
Today around 40c Idle, Ambient around 36c, 70c peak multi-core, 71.75c peak single-core
*Other Info*
Was doing other stuff like web browsing during the test bench
ECC ram with no optimization
*Scores*
multi-core:  25,206
single-core:  1,574





Temps





Update - I was playing around with PBO and managed to raise my scores

*CPU*
AMD R9 5950x
*Cooling*
- EK-Quantum Velocity - Nickel + Plexi,
- EK-Quantum Reflection PC-O11 D5 PWM,
- EK-CoolStream PE 360
*Core Clock*
Stock for 5950x (*Enabled *PBO, *75c *temp limit, *NO *curve optimization)
PPT=160W, TDC=115A, EDC=120A
*Temps*
see temp screenshot below
*Other Info*
Was doing other stuff like web browsing during the test bench
ECC ram with no optimization
*Scores*
multi-core:  27,100
single-core:  1,582


----------



## glnn_23 (Aug 31, 2022)

I hit the lottery said:


> takes me a bit more voltage to hit the 5.5 but im working with mid range stuff. lol Whats your single score at that speed?  heres my single... its quite good for poo i5... u nabbing 22xx with yours?


Reached 2251 but with different settings


----------



## I hit the lottery (Aug 31, 2022)

glnn_23 said:


> Reached 2251 but with different settings
> 
> View attachment 260103


Strong Score and Strong silicon, def a fellow lottery winner....What kinda of cooling?  im on 280 arctic freezer II...Im thinking I may grab the 13600 when it hits, its a larger jump in power from 12600 to 13600.....or maybe a 13700....I hear 12900->13900 isnt a very good jump in power, mostly better 1%s in games, But the rumor also has it....that the 13600 is out benching 5950 amds and the 12900s or running with them, thats huge... Whatre your thoughts on your rig and these chips dropping, considering our MB's will be able to run them.


----------



## glnn_23 (Sep 1, 2022)

I hit the lottery said:


> Strong Score and Strong silicon, def a fellow lottery winner....What kinda of cooling?  im on 280 arctic freezer II...Im thinking I may grab the 13600 when it hits, its a larger jump in power from 12600 to 13600.....or maybe a 13700....I hear 12900->13900 isnt a very good jump in power, mostly better 1%s in games, But the rumor also has it....that the 13600 is out benching 5950 amds and the 12900s or running with them, thats huge... Whatre your thoughts on your rig and these chips dropping, considering our MB's will be able to run them.


Cooling used  2 x 360 HWlabs rads and a Heatkiller IV block. 
The MSI Z690i itx mb works very well.

Not sure about the next gen Intel and  I'll be moving to AM5 when it comes out.

Below is running 8 (P) cores.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 1, 2022)

5900X @ 260w 

Need water cooling


----------



## Muaadib (Sep 1, 2022)

5600, AIO, 4.65Ghz


----------



## The King (Sep 2, 2022)

Tried to break 12K again but still abit of fine tuning left to do. My Air cooler is beginning to struggle abit may need new thermal paste. Link to ST


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> 5900X @ 260w
> 
> Need water cooling
> 
> View attachment 260217



94 degrees... Getting little hot there... High ambient temp? Overclocked?

My i7 12700K went upto 76 degrees with the multi core test during a summer day... (Noctua NH-U12A)


----------



## freeagent (Sep 2, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> 94 degrees... Getting little hot there... High ambient temp? Overclocked?
> 
> My i7 12700K went upto 76 degrees with the multi core test during a summer day... (Noctua NH-U12A)


No I only tried because it is so cool.. like 19c ambient. Yes it is very overclocked, I would never  run that high of a vcore for daily stuff


----------



## Det0x (Sep 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> 5900X @ 260w
> 
> Need water cooling
> 
> View attachment 260217


Very nice
Right on target, 1k points per thread which all should aim for with Zen3 
(higher the threadcount the harder to pull off)


----------



## The King (Sep 11, 2022)

The King said:


> Tried to break 12K again but still abit of fine tuning left to do. My Air cooler is beginning to struggle abit may need new thermal paste. Link to ST
> View attachment 260385


Finally! broke 12K even though its 35C here today! now to get 13K with my 5600X


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Sep 11, 2022)

i5 12400f@4GHz(in idle it goes up to 4.3~4.4GHz turbo) with stock cooler.


----------



## Dirt Chip (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm joining the party, a bit late as usual 

SC: 641
MC: 2358
Stock i5-2400 (Sandy-bridge)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2022)

@T4C Fantasy can you add me. Thanks!

CPU: i7 12700K @ stock speed
Cooling: AIR, Noctua NH-U12A


----------



## Palladium (Sep 11, 2022)

For some strange reason, this 5600 that boosts 200MHz lower with slower RAM somehow gets 5% higher scores than my 5600X (11000 pts)...


----------



## The King (Sep 11, 2022)

Palladium said:


> For some strange reason, this 5600 that boosts 200MHz lower with slower RAM somehow gets 5% higher scores than my 5600X (11000 pts)...


This usually happens when there is thermal throttling. check the 5600X temps during the run with HWINFO64. If its going over 95 then your clocks will drop depending on PBO settings as well. PPT etc


----------



## DR4G00N (Sep 11, 2022)

4770K @ 4.5GHz 1.2V (4.5GHz Cache). Not too fast nowadays but I can't really tell a difference in games compared to my Ryzen 1700, especially since I'm just running a 780 Ti.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 12, 2022)

CPU: i7 12700K @ stock speed
Cooling: AIR, Noctua NH-U12A


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2022)

Old scores were CPU limited @ 4.7Ghz..

New scores i7 12700K @ correct stock speeds with latest F8 BIOS:


----------



## The King (Sep 21, 2022)

The King said:


> Finally! broke 12K even though its 35C here today! now to get 13K with my 5600X
> View attachment 261358


Slight improvment using a different set of RAM and different timings.




Updated 12108


----------



## nicamarvin (Sep 22, 2022)

7950X @5.4 Ghz All Core, Water Cooled breaking world records..













						Sampson`s Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate score: 40498 cb with a Ryzen 9 7950X
					

The Ryzen 9 7950X @ 5400.8MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate benchmark. Sampsonranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## freeagent (Sep 22, 2022)

Okay maybe I'll get one


----------



## Nam-A-M-D (Sep 23, 2022)

Nam-A-M-D said:


> View attachment 262706


Tweaked a couple of settings and managed to increase the score to 29262 points.


----------



## paulwarden (Sep 26, 2022)

here is my cpu  an amd ryzen 5900x


----------



## Nam-A-M-D (Sep 26, 2022)

Just did some more tweaking and now i managed 29713 with my 5950X


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 26, 2022)

The new kid
PBO +200, but even a 360 kit doesnt leave much to OC to


----------



## Bzuco (Sep 26, 2022)

11700F @4390MHz, Air-Cooler Master 212 Black Edition
CB23-14305, CB20-5511, CB15-2229, CB11.5-24.64
_sry, CPUZ only in video 10min. loop_


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 26, 2022)

I never had any intention of running it on my new 5899X3D but curiosity got the better of me today so I just happen to have a score to submit.Obviously purely stock I’ll add a GPUZ in a few minutes.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 26, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I never had any intention of running it on my new 5899X3D but curiosity got the better of me today so I just happen to have a score to submit.Obviously purely stock I’ll add a GPUZ in a few minutes.
> View attachment 263093


You will get better MT performance and lower temps overall with PBO2 Tuner. GIve it a shot.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 27, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> You will get better MT performance and lower temps overall with PBO2 Tuner. GIve it a shot.


5800X3D not gonna get any OC out of it


----------



## freeagent (Sep 27, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> 5800X3D not gonna get any OC out of it


I don't have one, but PB2 should be able to help keep its clocks longer, no?


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 27, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> 5800X3D not gonna get any OC out of it



Check to see if your board has the "Kombo Strike" option in the BIOS under Advanced CPU.  More about it here:






						MSI Global English Forum
					

...




					forum-en.msi.com
				




It seems to be essentially a three level core optimizer (undervolt) for the X3D.

*edit for screenshot


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 27, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Check to see if your board has the "Kombo Strike" option in the BIOS under Advanced CPU.  More about it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it does il”ll give it a shot



freeagent said:


> I don't have one, but PB2 should be able to help keep its clocks longer, no?


There is no PBO for it despite AMDs own page saying otherwise 


			https://www.amd.com/en/product/11576
		

clearly says PBO2 in the total spec. Regardless there are no options in the BIOS for it. I’m gonna try the Kombo Strike and see how it goes also might undervolt it a bit it is rather toasty despite being on water.

Well lets say Kombo Strike works I definitely improved my score a bit. The undervolt not so much I will just leave that alone and let Kombo Strike handle it DID get me a Legendary score in Time Spy with a killer CPU score so it definitely improves MT for sure! My RAM is bone stock 3600 CL16-19-19-39 The BIOS does literally have a setting called Memory Try Me!. yes with the ! I tried one of the tame 3600 ones that was just 16-18-18-38 while it benched fine my games were crashing. It's a shame it ran CL18 3800 on my 5600X rock solid but this one just won't let me get anything out of it 
But Big Thanks to @Super Firm Tofu  for the Kombo Strike tip that is definitely staying on!


----------



## The King (Sep 27, 2022)

dj-electric said:


> The new kid
> PBO +200, but even a 360 kit doesnt leave much to OC to
> 
> View attachment 263087


Are you using any Negative CO? That can reduce power and temps most of the time, well on ZEN 3 it does.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 27, 2022)

The King said:


> Are you using any Negative CO? That can reduce power and temps most of the time, well on ZEN 3 it does.


I miss that too…nope for me also…just old fashioned offset which didn’t go well…


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 27, 2022)

The King said:


> Are you using any Negative CO? That can reduce power and temps most of the time, well on ZEN 3 it does.


Offset of minus 0.075v ish does that. Gets the processor to score some 3-4% higher. PBO entirely cancelled in this case, since its not being utilized.
Offsets of slight power output in order to increase freqency seems to be the way to go, at least with Ryzen 9 7000 CPUs. Just freeing up a bit of heat and that's about it.


----------



## bigtimepower1 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Eiffel (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## The King (Sep 29, 2022)

SiLence65 said:


> View attachment 263533View attachment 263534


Looks to be some thermal throttling at 47 all core? This was 4650 all core with an Air cooler. You may get a higher score with lower clocks try 4675 or 4650


----------



## Eiffel (Sep 29, 2022)

The King said:


> Looks to be some thermal throttling at 47 all core? This was 4650 all core with an Air cooler. You may get a higher score with lower clocks try 4675 or 4650
> View attachment 263539


before I could reach 4.9 ghz with 1.32v but for some reason when I try to reach 4.8 the pc turns off, it is most likely that the source has problems or the motherboard.
at 4.7 with 1.24v the maximum temperature in cinebench is 75 centigrade, I have it cooled with a MasterLiquid Lite 120 with two fans


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 29, 2022)

I am just smashing it now with my new "secret sauce" thanks to @Super Firm Tofu


----------



## ir_cow (Sep 29, 2022)

ECO MODE 7950X - 90Watt peak


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 30, 2022)

7700X - Stock with quick and dirty CO settings.  Tuning to come later.

Single run:





10 minute run:


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 30, 2022)

It's kinda difficult to coax this 5800X3D to go faster. Obviously, power limiting and -30 all cores (-25 is stable, -30 hasn't crashed but not tested yet), but still figuring out the whole negative/positive Vcore offset thing, not as straightforward as it is on other Ryzen CPUs.


----------



## gwynbleidd997 (Sep 30, 2022)

1595 1T
12079 nT

5600X PBO CO -12 / -10 / -8 / -22 / -14 / -10 +200Mhz Fmax override (4.85Ghz 1T)
1X Scalar, 125 PPT, 75 TDC, 100 EDC
2x8GB 3600MT/s 16-18-18-38

Booted into safe mode for benchmarking. It does improve your scores quite a bit.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> It's kinda difficult to coax this 5800X3D to go faster


Without altering the base clock the best you can achieve is about 1,500 ST and 15,200 MT. CO and top cooling are a must to even approach 15K in MT.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> It's kinda difficult to coax this 5800X3D to go faster. Obviously, power limiting and -30 all cores (-25 is stable, -30 hasn't crashed but not tested yet), but still figuring out the whole negative/positive Vcore offset thing, not as straightforward as it is on other Ryzen CPUs.
> 
> View attachment 263691


I’m jealous you’ve coaxed more out your RAM amd it’s stable. On my 5600X it easily ran 3800 but have zero luck above anything above stock and remain stable. I thought I had a bit r luck with some slightly tighter timings at 3600, benched fine but games were crashing so I knew it was a fail. Very nice score and I guess something I now have to shoot for but coaxing another 300,or so points out will be no easy challenge…


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 30, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Without altering the base clock the best you can achieve is about 1,500 ST and 15,200 MT. CO and top cooling are a must to even approach 15K in MT.



I'm not running top cooling anymore, so this is about as far as I go, just gonna do some corecycler for -30 and leave it. The full score was 1487 ST and 15097 MT. Of course I had to have HWInfo running to monitor so without HWInfo I reckon 1500 would've been in sight. 



INSTG8R said:


> I’m jealous you’ve coaxed more out your RAM amd it’s stable. On my 5600X it easily ran 3800 but have zero luck above anything above stock and remain stable. I thought I had a bit r luck with some slightly tighter timings at 3600, benched fine but games were crashing so I knew it was a fail. Very nice score and I guess something I now have to shoot for but coaxing another 300,or so points out will be no easy challenge…



Don't get too jealous, I still can't boot 3800..........3800 daily stable on 2CCD and this 1CCD can't even boot ........part of me wants to believe I've just got some dud Fabric, part of me wants to believe Asus mucked up something major on the current BIOSes.

It's sure fast enough though, I reckon with the Vcache it might be a little less dependent on Fabric anyway. 5800X3D pretty bad on mem latency

I'll be honest, normally I'm around 14700 as well. The only thing I did was crank my 2000rpm fans up to max for the 15k.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm not running top cooling anymore, so this is about as far as I go, just gonna do some corecycler for -30 and leave it. The full score was 1487 ST and 15097 MT. Of course I had to have HWInfo running to monitor so without HWInfo I reckon 1500 would've been in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough and yeah I had zero luck with getting the IF/RAM to cooperate at all on this new board. Heck it actually has a setting called "Memory Try Me!" yeah with the ! so my stock timings are 16-19-19-39 it offered me 16-18-18-38, well that seemed reasonable no? apparently nor..That was the previous method I used I mentioned.Nor did me attempting my same setup I ran on my 5600X which was just change CL16 to CL18 and set the RAM to 3800 and IF to 1900 NEVER had an issue ever...

I mean if Tofu( @Super Firm Tofu sorry bud didn’t mean to call you Taco)hadn't have pointed me to that Kombo Strike setting I wouldn't have gotten any gains at all...I mean I am on Water so while I find my temps are rather higher than I'm used too that Kombo setting has actually let it run cooler because as I understand it, its kind of a "PBO" and the Curve Optimizer combined. I tried an old fashion negative offset that gave me no gains either so I am just sticking with the Kombo setting alone and just take that as a win.
I do wonder what it would do with a legit 3800 kit but its so late in the game for DDR4 I don't feel like trying to find something decent only to find out it's not gonna work...


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 2, 2022)

@kilo asked in the front page poll to see benchmarks at the various power levels so I decided to post them here if anyone is curious.


I'm in the middle of CO stability testing so *these are at an all core -25 at the various PPT/EDC/TDC settings.*

HWinfo was reset right before starting the benchmark, and screenshot taken as soon as the test ended.

Highlighted effective core clocks are what CB runs at at that power level with a-25 all core CO set.


105w TDP/142w PPT:





95w TDP/128w PPT:





65w TDP/88w PPT:





45w TDP/61w PPT:





Power choices within the BIOS for reference:


----------



## Bzuco (Oct 2, 2022)

@Super Firm Tofu  Insane perf/watt improvements over 5800x  . Could be the voltage=>wattage even lower?
EDIT: my 11700f undervolted, cb23 14305 and 142W package after one run


----------



## freeagent (Oct 2, 2022)

Bone stock, and quiet


----------



## killerbyte (Oct 5, 2022)

1st bench 1st post <odd the images doesn't show...>


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 5, 2022)

7950X / DDR5 5600 -- Everything on Auto.
Was a little over 38K with my DDR5 6000, but its not 100% stable with that memory, so using the 5600.


----------



## Det0x (Oct 6, 2022)

Domdtxdissar ST = 2167 points
Windows 10 x64 - AMD Ryzen 7 7950x | 16/32 @ ~6000mhz | ROG CROSSHAIR X670E HERO | 2x16GB DDR5-6200-28-36-36-28 1T

Domdtxdissar MT = 42257 points
Windows 10 x64 - AMD Ryzen 7 7950x | 16/32 @ ~5700/5400mhz | ROG CROSSHAIR X670E HERO | 2x16GB DDR5-6200-28-36-36-28 1T

Large custom watercooling loop. (4 pumps + MO-RA3 420 + NexXxoS Monsta Full Copper 400mm + 10L water among other things)



nevermind the "1.61" vcore, its a readout bug.. Highest voltage used was 1400mv.

@T4C Fantasy:
While your at it, maybe you can also update my final 5950x score ?

Domdtxdissar ST = 1726 points
Windows 11 x64 - AMD Ryzen 7 5950x | 16/32 @ ~5200mhz| MSI Unify X MAX | 2x16GB DDR4-3800-13-14-12-22 1T

Domdtxdissar MT = 33712 points
Windows 11 x64 - AMD Ryzen 7 5950x | 16/32 @ ~5050/4950mhz | MSI Unify X MAX | 2x16GB DDR4-3800-13-14-12-22 1T


----------



## DJ8838 (Oct 9, 2022)

1-6 cores 5,3GHz, 7-10 cores 5,2GHz. Actual voltage set to 1.325 and under load 1.375. Cooling corsair H170i, motherboard Asus prime z490p, memory corsair vengeance lpx 3600mhz. Final 3 minutes motherboard vr had some thermal throttling. Temperatures were about 80-85 degrees Celcius


----------



## The King (Oct 9, 2022)

At the limits of my Air cooler. AIO should be coming soon!


----------



## Nam-A-M-D (Oct 9, 2022)

My 5950x and asus formula x570 set as all core 4.7 scoring 30,940


----------



## glnn_23 (Oct 11, 2022)

7950x Custom water Ambient.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Oct 11, 2022)

glnn_23 said:


> 7950x Custom water Ambient.
> 
> View attachment 265029


you have your Fclk & uclk & memclk set to 1:2:2 ?
I think you might get a bum if yo uset 1:1:2


----------



## glnn_23 (Oct 11, 2022)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> you have your Fclk & uclk & memclk set to 1:2:2 ?
> I think you might get a bum if yo uset 1:1:2


Thanks for the suggestion. Quick OC on the cpu and a preset on the mem.  Haven't had much time on it yet.


----------



## Nestea80 (Oct 30, 2022)

Intel Core i7-13700K @ 5300 MHz
NZXT Kraken Z73 RGB 360mm AIO


----------



## freeagent (Oct 30, 2022)

Made it over 15k wooo


----------



## sn2x (Oct 30, 2022)

i5-13600K 5.9 GHz (two core turbo) over 2.3K
280mm Cooler Master AIO


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Oct 30, 2022)

4.7ghz in cinebenchr23 about 100mhz lower on prime95 & few others Singel thread is 4.855ghz
Cooling Corsair H150I capellex, with push/pull ID cooling 12015-XT the thin 15mm rgb fans.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 31, 2022)

I managed to squeeze a little bit more..


----------



## mama (Nov 1, 2022)

7900X stock.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2022)

Here are mine, before the new processor installation:


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 11, 2022)

Intel i5 13600k - Multi: 24176, Single: 2000 MP Ratio:12.09
Temp: 76C Air
178W
Best run I've had was 23864 don't have the screenshot for it. I see W11 decided to start windows update after I took the screenshot for this run.
Re ran the test after the update new high score for me!


6


----------



## OkieDan (Nov 11, 2022)

AMD R9 7950X, PBO Curve Optimizer -15 all core
EVGA CLC 360 AIO (with noisy stock fans replaced with Arctic P12s)
G.Skill DDR5 6000 CL30-40-40-96

39,262 nT
2055 1T


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2022)

Here's my ole 3700X on an Asus B550 motherboard and 32 gigs ram


----------



## glnn_23 (Nov 16, 2022)

13900k
43704


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2022)

CoolerMaster Mirror Liquid cooler.


----------



## glnn_23 (Nov 18, 2022)

13900K  8P cores,  HT disabled.

SC 2362.


----------



## The King (Nov 20, 2022)

Only needed 4625 all core to break 16K.




Using -CO = Less power Less voltage Less Temp! +1 point more.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 23, 2022)

Picked up a Ryzen 5600 to replace my aging 1700. Upgrade was painless with my X370 Taichi, swapped cpu's and a quick cmos clear and away it went.
Getting 4.4 - 4.45GHz all core out of the box.





Edit: Playing around with Ryzen Master & curve optimizer gained roughly another 200MHz
Running CB it hovers around 4630MHz or so, I don't understand this enough to know why it isn't going all the way to 4650.


----------



## framebuffer (Nov 27, 2022)

5800X, PBO -23 (all)


----------



## The King (Nov 27, 2022)

framebuffer said:


> 5800X, PBO -23 (all)
> 
> View attachment 271872


No Benchmate on this run?

Was HWINFO open during the R23 bench, if it was you would probably get few extra points with it closed.
Max temp under R23 full load 74c?


----------



## framebuffer (Nov 27, 2022)

The King said:


> No Benchmate on this run?
> 
> Was HWINFO open during the R23 bench, if it was you would probably get few extra points with it closed.
> Max temp under R23 full load 74c?



I deselected CB23 during Benchmate install because I already had it installed, though it will auto-detect it but it didn't (never used Benchmate)
Yes HW info was running, I did a reset of the values before the run, so it collected exactly the data of this single run


----------



## freeagent (Nov 27, 2022)

Fresh bios update, no need for PBO2 Tuning tool anymore


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 27, 2022)

7950X -- AMD ECO Mode on NH-U12A Air cooling.


----------



## The King (Nov 28, 2022)

This is why I love the cold weather my PB so far in R23. Voltage reading seem to be off in Bencmate it was locked to 1.33V in the BIOS












						Gambit`s Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate score: 16134 cb with a Ryzen 7 5800X
					

The Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4652MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate benchmark. Gambitranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Nov 29, 2022)

The King said:


> This is why I love the cold weather my PB so far in R23. Voltage reading seem to be off in Bencmate it was locked to 1.33V in the BIOS
> View attachment 271968
> 
> 
> ...


No need for an AIO then ❄☃


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 29, 2022)

Finally downloaded BenchMate. 

7700x, CO -25 All Core, 128W/100A/160A


----------



## alceryes (Dec 3, 2022)

Long time lurker, first post. It's been several years since my last AMD rig. I just got my new one up and going.
Very happy with my Cinebench R23 results. 38K on air cooling! (Dark Rock TF 2)


----------



## The King (Dec 3, 2022)

Tech_fanatic said:


> No need for an AIO then ❄☃


If the weather keeps getting colder I should be at 17K by the end of the month. 













						Gambit`s Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate score: 16277 cb with a Ryzen 7 5800X
					

The Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4675.3MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate benchmark. Gambitranks #203 worldwide and #74 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 3, 2022)

Athlon XP 2700+
Cinebench 2003 - 301pts
Corsair XMS Expert 2-2-2-2 191mhz
DFI lanparty SLI-DR
Air cooled lidless PGA + silver plate


----------



## DooM3 (Dec 7, 2022)

Ryzen 3600 4.4Ghz kingstone fury 4.400Mhz


----------



## Dirt Chip (Dec 7, 2022)

CB23:
SC: i5-2400 = 641 | SC: i9-13900k = 2325
a 1:3.62 ratio

MC: i5-2400 = ~i9 13900k SC | i9-13900k=37240
a 1:15.84 ratio

And so I got upper than order of magnitude increase in MC performance going gen2-i5=>gen13-i9 and matching the MC of the old with SC of the new.
I will settle for nothing less in my next CPU upgrade, may it take as long as it need.


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Dec 7, 2022)

PBO CO=-50 : CPU PPT=75000mW : CPU Boost: -1000 :


----------



## The King (Dec 7, 2022)

Tech_fanatic said:


> PBO CO=-50 : CPU PPT=75000mW : CPU Boost: -1000 :
> View attachment 273414


These are some weird settings? Stock you should get +/- 29K MT in R23?


----------



## Block10 (Dec 7, 2022)

Intel Core i7-12700 @ Stock
Corsair H150i Elite LCD RGB 360mm AIO
Aorus Z690 Ultra



T4C Fantasy said:


> *Download Cinebench R23*
> 
> 
> BenchmarksFFXV Benchmark
> ...


Intel Core i7-12700 @ Stock MHz
Corsair H150i Elite LCD RGB 360mm AIO


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Dec 7, 2022)

The King said:


> These are some weird settings? Stock you should get +/- 29K MT in R23?


The Boost is set to -1000 so its basically running at base clock. Also the max processor state in windows was around 94% or so. Hence it reached only 94% of the base.


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 10, 2022)

Playing around with manual OC with my 5600, seems to do pretty good. 4.8GHz 1.28V all core.


----------



## The King (Dec 12, 2022)

Almost 11K not bad for 55W.


----------



## Ibizadr (Dec 12, 2022)

framebuffer said:


> 5800X, PBO -23 (all)
> 
> View attachment 271872


How you got your 5800x to 5.5ghz max with pbo?


----------



## framebuffer (Dec 12, 2022)

Ibizadr said:


> How you got your 5800x to 5.5ghz max with pbo?



uhm mine is maxing at 4.90, where you see 5.50?


----------



## Ibizadr (Dec 12, 2022)

framebuffer said:


> uhm mine is maxing at 4.90, where you see 5.50?


You re right sorry I see this post to early in the morning


----------



## The King (Dec 12, 2022)

The King said:


> Almost 11K not bad for 55W.
> View attachment 274091


After a few tweaks!


----------



## alceryes (Dec 12, 2022)

New best of 38396!!
FCLK now at 2167MHz. Memory at 6200MTs.

@T4C Fantasy could you update my score on page 1?


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Dec 12, 2022)

PBO CO = -25 on all Cores : : Thermal Throttle Limit = 70°C : : CPU Base = 4.7GHz : : CPU Boost = Default (5.6 GHz) : : CPU Cooler = NZXT Kraken x63


----------



## stagnationpoint (Dec 13, 2022)

ThinkPad P16 paired with an IETS GT 500. Screenshot was taken after sitting idle for a bit, not true reflection of temps just after benchmark to state the obvious.


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Dec 15, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> 5950X has so much overhead room , its amazing , with a good AIO and ASUS DARK HERO ,only a few C higher than stock settings and 30 watts higher as well , score to temp ratio and watts , 5950X is a sleeper.View attachment 234801


Insane numbers with super  temps. The 5950x is a marvel in terms of efficiency.


----------



## 3x0 (Dec 15, 2022)

DR4G00N said:


> Playing around with manual OC with my 5600, seems to do pretty good. 4.8GHz 1.28V all core.


Wow, my 5600x barely does 4.7GHz at 1.35v...


----------



## stagnationpoint (Dec 15, 2022)

The King said:


> If the weather keeps getting colder I should be at 17K by the end of the month.
> 
> View attachment 272993
> 
> ...


This is actually pretty funny because I live deep in the northeast and I always keep my thermostat down at 60 when I go to bed during the winter months to conserve my oil barrel. Many of my benchmarks have been upon waking up while having a cup of coffee in a 60 degree *F house.

It begs the question, at what ambient temperature do we standardize the benchmarks? Power vs Temperature is also not a linear relationship.


----------



## The King (Dec 15, 2022)

stagnationpoint said:


> This is actually pretty funny because I live deep in the northeast and I always keep my thermostat down at 60 when I go to bed during the winter months to conserve my oil barrel. Many of my benchmarks have been upon waking up while having a cup of coffee in a 60 degree *F house.
> 
> It begs the question, at what ambient temperature do we standardize the benchmarks? Power vs Temperature is also not a linear relationship.


Generally colder is better for a CPU has some performance is lost through heat which also increases power consumption.

Here is an example of another users R23 using the same 5800X CPU but with a much better cooling solution in a colder climate condition.

Currently it is around around 15C or 60F locally, During summer months its 40C or 104F here. This is why colder winter months are better for benching in general for me


----------



## stagnationpoint (Dec 15, 2022)

The King said:


> Generally colder is better for a CPU has some performance is lost through heat which also increases power consumption.
> 
> Here is an example of another users R23 using the same 5800X CPU but with a much better cooling solution in a colder climate condition.
> 
> ...


Yes I understand the physics behind thermodynamics. I made mention because two identical processes benchmarks at two different ambient temperatures will produce different scores. Let's ignore difference in silicon variances and pretend here the only variable is temperature.

True benchmarks should have a standard temperature. I'm not saying get as nerdy as thermocouples and doctoring it to that extent. However having a thermostat in a home or room set to this standardized temperature could at the very least pull the deviation in results a bit closer and offer a more accurate representation.


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Dec 15, 2022)

bigtimepower1 said:


> View attachment 263530


Why do some 12900k have 10x1.25 MB + 10x1.25 MB L2 Cache configurations while some have 8x1.25 MB + 2x2 MB L2 configs?


----------



## GRABibus (Dec 16, 2022)

24/7 stable settings @ 21°C ambient

PBO "Enhancement"
Medium Load Boostit "Enabled"
Thermal limit = 90°C
CO : -10  all cores
Max CPU Boost Clock Override = +200MHz.
L1 Stream HW Prefetcher "Disable"
L2 Stream HW Prefetcher "Disable"
32GB @ 6200MHz 30-37-37-27-37 // FCLK = 2167MHz.
AIO => CORSAIR iCUE H150i ELITE CAPELLIX (360mm)


----------



## alceryes (Dec 16, 2022)

Tech_fanatic said:


> Why do some 12900k have 10x1.25 MB + 10x1.25 MB L2 Cache configurations while some have 8x1.25 MB + 2x2 MB L2 configs?


They don't. It depends on how it's being reported.
The 10x1.25MB includes the E-core's cache. 8x1.25MB is only P-cores.

Oh, you know what, it could be some people running with E-cores disabled in BIOS. I bet that's it.


----------



## Block10 (Dec 18, 2022)

Tech_fanatic said:


> The Boost is set to -1000 so its basically running at base clock. Also the max processor state in windows was around 94% or so. Hence it reached only 94% of the base.


@Tech_fanatic Hi, could you update my score on page 1? Thanks


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Dec 18, 2022)

Block10 said:


> @Tech_fanatic Hi, could you update my score on page 1? Thanks


How do I do that? Thanks


----------



## IA64 (Dec 18, 2022)

Hello, first build since 1998 as I've moved to Apple computers until last month when I felt nostalgic.


----------



## alceryes (Dec 19, 2022)

IA64 said:


> Hello, first build since 1998 as I've moved to Apple computers until last month when I felt nostalgic.


How are you cooling your CPU?


----------



## IA64 (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm using an MSI MEG S280 only because the S360 is louder


----------



## GRABibus (Dec 20, 2022)

GRABibus said:


> 24/7 stable settings @ 21°C ambient
> 
> PBO "Enhancement"
> Medium Load Boostit "Enabled"
> ...



I have tweaked again my 24/7 OC.

Better results now :

PBO "Enhancement"
Medium Load Boostit "Enabled"
Thermal limit = 90°C
*New CO curve* : -15, -10, -10, -25, -25, -25, -25, -25, -20, -20, -20, -20, -20, -20, -20, -20
32GB @ 6200MHz 30-37-37-27-37 // FCLK = 2167MHz.
AIO => CORSAIR iCUE H150i ELITE CAPELLIX (360mm)


----------



## The King (Dec 20, 2022)

GRABibus said:


> Thermal limit = 90°C


Are you not losing some clock speed by limiting temps to 90? its designed to run 95 out of the box?
If you not hitting the 90C then it won't matter.


----------



## GRABibus (Dec 20, 2022)

The King said:


> Are you not losing some clock speed by limiting temps to 90? its designed to run 95 out of the box?
> If you not hitting the 90C then it won't matter.


Yes I hit 90 degrees.
My max boost is 5800MHz.

I will check with 95 degrees, but not sure I can get more performances.


----------



## stagnationpoint (Dec 20, 2022)

Do I get to be added to the spreadsheet? Pretty proud to say this is from a ThinkPad.


----------



## JamesS (Dec 23, 2022)

Not too bad for a $400 upgrade on my 2 Xeons


----------



## Nam-A-M-D (Dec 24, 2022)

Latest R23 SCORE


----------



## freeagent (Dec 28, 2022)

I think this is my best score with X3D. Got me up to #7 anyways


----------



## IA64 (Dec 28, 2022)

Can't get more than 41k on R23 which is a bit disappointing seeing some people reached over 43K..... I guess it's the MSI MOBO but I would ACE series is supposed to be very capable but that doesn't seem to be the case, OS crashes.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 30, 2022)

Not bad for PBO.. static only gets me about another 1K..


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 30, 2022)

klok speeds jump all over the place with turbo multi thread it stays around 4343mhz and single up to 4800mhz peaks 4950mhz


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 31, 2022)

Lastest AGESA 1.0.0.4

Managed to eek out another 121 points on Multi, but the same on single.

7700x, X670, -25 CO all-core, NH-D15, 95W TDP (128W PPT)


----------



## alceryes (Jan 2, 2023)

New best of 38686.
Happy New Year all!


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Jan 3, 2023)

The King said:


> Are you not losing some clock speed by limiting temps to 90? its designed to run 95 out of the box?
> If you not hitting the 90C then it won't matter.


It seems 8 of the cores are hitting 5.6 plus while the other 4 are 0.2 shy of it. It can go a little higher with the thermal limit removed but I doubt that will be significant.


----------



## HammerON (Friday at 5:11 AM)

This is about the best I can do with the 3960X:


----------



## The King (Friday at 5:48 AM)

HammerON said:


> This is about the best I can do with the 3960X:
> View attachment 277788


You have SMT disabled? I believe your score would be higher if that was enabled with 48 threads.

Not mines found on HWBOT 48 threads should give better performance in R23.


----------



## HammerON (Friday at 6:32 AM)

Oh man! You are right. I forgot I disabled SMT while I was messing around. Let me try that again...

EDIT (1/6/23):m
I wasn't able to run it with SMT enabled at 4.5 GHz without pumping more volts than I am comfortable with.  Was able to get a run in at 4.4 GHz on all cores:




Thanks @The King for letting me know about SMT being disabled.  I am a lot happier with this score


----------



## The King (Sunday at 11:04 AM)

HammerON said:


> Oh man! You are right. I forgot I disabled SMT while I was messing around. Let me try that again...
> 
> EDIT (1/6/23):m
> I wasn't able to run it with SMT enabled at 4.5 GHz without pumping more volts than I am comfortable with.  Was able to get a run in at 4.4 GHz on all cores:
> ...


Great score, good enough for Top 5 on HWBOT.


----------



## fevgatos (Sunday at 12:12 PM)

u12a - stock 13900k - 85c temperature limit


----------



## IA64 (Sunday at 5:14 PM)

fevgatos said:


> u12a - stock 13900k - 85c temperature limit



I bit strange you're hitting 41k on stock speed... I have almost the same H/W or even higher specs and with Gameboost ( MSI OC ) I'm in the mid 41K


----------



## fevgatos (Sunday at 5:32 PM)

IA64 said:


> I bit strange you're hitting 41k on stock speed... I have almost the same H/W or even higher specs and with Gameboost ( MSI OC ) I'm in the mid 41K


If you are throttling either due to power limit or temp limit in non stock settings your score drops more than with stock settings. I don't know why this happens, but it does ;p


----------



## IA64 (Sunday at 5:34 PM)

fevgatos said:


> If you are throttling either due to power limit or temp limit in non stock settings your score drops more than with stock settings. I don't know why this happens, but it does ;p



The thing is that I don't get more than 38K on stock settings and my temps are OK for an AIO... I see no thermal throttling whatsoever during OC. I'm clueless....


----------



## fevgatos (Monday at 8:40 AM)

IA64 said:


> The thing is that I don't get more than 38K on stock settings and my temps are OK for an AIO... I see no thermal throttling whatsoever during OC. I'm clueless....


Have you removed the power limits? If you don't throttle at all you should be getting around 42k at stock. Im only getting 41k cause i have a temperature limit at 85c, if i raise to the normal 100c it scores over 42k if i remember correctly


----------



## IA64 (Monday at 3:59 PM)

fevgatos said:


> Have you removed the power limits? If you don't throttle at all you should be getting around 42k at stock. Im only getting 41k cause i have a temperature limit at 85c, if i raise to the normal 100c it scores over 42k if i remember correctly



Power limit is 4096W ( default for AIO in MSI BIOS ) I'm hitting 41500K OC 5.9GHz and 4.5 GHZ E-core without any throttling as per HWinfo; I'm hitting around 95C...


----------



## freeagent (Tuesday at 5:05 AM)

I kinda feel like George getting out of the pool..


----------



## stagnationpoint (Yesterday at 5:15 PM)

Updated score since PTM7950 has had time to thin out its bond layer. This is a laptop.


----------

